# ~*~ Hoping for Our Special Stocking Stuffers! ~*~ December Testing: 7 BFP's, 1 angel



## MomOf3Girls

:xmas6:  Hoping for Our Special Stocking Stuffers!  :xmas6:
:xmas9:December Testing Thread :xmas9:


:dust: :dust: :dust:

December 1
:xmas5:SweetPotatoPi:witch:

December 2

December 3

December 4
:xmas4:ttcinseattle:bfp:

December 5
:angel:oldermom1975:angel:

December 6
:xmas21:kfs1:witch:

December 7

December 8

December 9

December 10

December 11
:xmas12:fandabby:bfp:

December 12

December 13
:xmas17:Lovepink81:xmas17:

December 14

December 15

December 16

December 17

December 18
:xmas21:garfie:witch:
:xmas11:Piper183:witch:
:xmas17:luckylecky:xmas17:

December 19
:xmas21:terripeachy:witch:
:xmas17:moni77:xmas17:
:xmas18:battyatty:witch:

December 20
:xmas11:Mischief:witch:

December 21
:xmas5:MomOf3Girls:witch:

December 22

December 23
:xmas18:Blueshoney:witch:
:xmas21:charlie15:witch:
:xmas17:ClaireCath:xmas17:
:xmas19:jadoechols:witch:

December 24
:xmas11:Sis4Us:witch:

December 25
:xmas1:ERosePW:bfp:
:xmas17:Hopethisyear:xmas17:
:xmas12:Pearlsandbows:bfp:

December 26
:xmas4:Teva:bfp:

December 27
:xmas19:Driving280:witch:
:xmas5:MissStacy:witch:

December 28
:xmas17:AshNAmber:xmas17:

December 29
:xmas11:Momma Duck:witch:
:xmas17:Dylis:xmas17:

December 30
:xmas17:Lenka78:xmas17:

December 31
:xmas17:SweetPotatoPi:xmas17:
:xmas17:L.Ann.V:xmas17:

No Test Date, but got BFP
:xmas4:Jenn:bfp:
:xmas12:Smiles013:bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

​


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm hoping to be about 13 dpo on Christmas Eve!


----------



## kfs1

December 6th for me, please.


----------



## oldermom1975

December 5th for me!


----------



## Sis4Us

Looks like I'll prob be out before I start again in Dec. FS is closed so I'll prob miss CD3 for meds!!!

Wishing U all a BFP under the Tree!!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Looks like I'll prob be out before I start again in Dec. FS is closed so I'll prob miss CD3 for meds!!!
> 
> Wishing U all a BFP under the Tree!!! :)


Are you on clomid or femara? Some women take them as late as CD5-9, or as early as CD1-5. Maybe your doc can be accommodating (I hope)!


----------



## Blueshoney

December 23 for me! FX for all of us to get our BFPs!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis4Us said:


> Looks like I'll prob be out before I start again in Dec. FS is closed so I'll prob miss CD3 for meds!!!
> 
> Wishing U all a BFP under the Tree!!! :)

Oh, no! :hugs: When do they reopen?


----------



## Sis4Us

I think they are gone until Mon!! :shrug:

We will be moving the week of O so might be a bad idea anyway!! :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Momof3Girls*: You can put me down for the first; will be 12DPO. I expect a BFN as the one time I tested early (at 10DPO with our DS2) I got a BFN then three days later at 13DPO got a BFP. But I'll try anyway since I need to now ASAP so I can get on Prometrium. If I didn't fall this cycle then I get another December TWW later in the month :p .


----------



## charlie15

Hi ladies, I am new to this part of the forum but now on to month 3. I am thinking the 23rd or 24th will be when I test. Hoping for a lovey Xmas pressie for all of us.


----------



## ERosePW

Hi MomOf3!! Just started cd1 today, and if the clomid makes me O on cd14, then I estimate my test date to be Dec 25. Although considering that's Xmas Day, I may end up testing the day before. :winkwink: But go ahead and put me down for the 25th. Thanks deary!! :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome Charlie! :flower:

Sorry about the stupid old :witch: ERose.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

charlie15 said:


> Hi ladies, I am new to this part of the forum but now on to month 3. I am thinking the 23rd or 24th will be when I test. Hoping for a lovey Xmas pressie for all of us.

Welcome to the group! I went with your first date since you gave me two.

SweetPotatoPi ~ Hopefully you'll only need one Dec test date! :winkwink: Why do they have you getting on Prometrium so late if you need it to stay pg? I am using a different progesterone now, but used Prometrium with baby 2 and 3. My doc had me start taking Prometrium right after o'ing.

ERose ~ :hugs:

Sis ~ :hugs: for you too! Sorry about the dr office, and moving the week of O. :nope:


----------



## terripeachy

Looks good, Momof3!!
My date is going to be the 19th. AF is due that day so if she's not here, something's up. Thanks!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Momof3*: The doc I was seeing after my second B2B loss said to me that when I get preggo again that he would put me on Prometrium and that if I lose another we'd start with testing for clotting disorders, etc. I've been dealing with secondary infertility over the last year+ and I'm certain it's due to hormonal imbalance, specifically estrogen dominance/low progesterone. Even though I suspect my hormones have been :wacko: for years, (severe PMDD and many other issues; no doc has ever been able to tell me what was wrong with me and then I found info on estro dom/low progesterone, wow, this was it!) I have two boys from two healthy, easy, straightforward pregnancies and births and have never needed to supplement to keep a pregnancy. Something went haywire somewhere in the last few years, ugh (pretty sure going grain-free/high fat helped kick the insanity into overdrive) and I'm now having trouble getting pregnant (my boys and the first pregnancy I lost were conceived on the first "try") plus I've now lost two pregnancies in about seven or so months. Right now I'm taking a USP grade non-'scrip progesterone supplement (3DPO to either BFP then get on Prometrium, or BFN then stop when AF time) and Vitex (all cycle) to fight the hormonal imbalance and my estro dom sypmtoms are getting in check plus my temps have risen nicely. Hoping, hoping, hoping so hard that pulling my hormones out of psycho warp will bring back my fertility.

That was all probably waaaaay more than you asked for (and I hope it made sense, I'm sure I left stuff out :p) but, there ya go :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotato, 
Love that moniker above your chart!!! I have to concur with Momof3- progesterone right after O'ing might be something worth trying. It has helped immensely with my cycles- I don't typically get a +pg test until I am at least 13dpo- and now my LP is a few days longer so the little bean has a better shot at implantation. My August m/c was likely due to low progesterone. I started bleeding the same day I got my BFP, and couldn't get the emergency progesterone until the next day. The little guy held on for a week or so, but I had bled too much and lost him. :(


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

Good luck to us all - here's to our special stocking stuffers:happydance:

Can you put me down for testing December 18 (FF tells me:haha:)

Well lets see if I can have DPFO (Days Past Fake Ovulation) managed to get to 13 last month:winkwink:

Before all of this though I have a full abdo scan coming up on Monday:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

The :witch: showed only had a 25 day cycle last month which Sux but oh well!!!

Will try and get ahold of the DR today otherwise I'll prob be out again this month!!

I will be boosting DH Vitamins so FX for a Natural BFP!! :shrug:

GL Ladies


----------



## terripeachy

Good call Sis on trying to get to the doctor today. They know you, so they shouldn't have a problem giving you the drugs you need. It would be a wonderful Christmas present to actually have a chance at a Dec. BFP.

Thanks Momof3 for adding me.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Damn her nonsense! :growlmad: Sorry *Sis* :hugs: .

Yeah *oldermom*, TTC can't hang with me :haha: . Got burned out on that crazy after my second loss so NTNP all the way :p . I take a non 'scrip USP grade progesterone from three DPO 'til either BFP then on to Prometrium or BFN and time for AF. I also take Vitex (the Vitex I take all cycle long). Yep, I'm working on straightening out my cycle insanity. I'd love a sticky, healthy BFP obviously but getting my cycles right is at the top of my list. Now, remind me of that when I get AF and I'm crying in my hot chocolate, all pissed off and depressed even though we're NTNP and pulling my cycles out of purgatory is my primary concern :haha: .


----------



## ClaireCath

December 23rd please


----------



## Driving280

So, I am no idea when I will be ovulating - as of two days ago I still had a trace of beta in my system after the D&C (a super faint BFP like I got on DPO 12 or so). But I will be optimistic so please put me down on December 27.


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Good luck to us all - here's to our special stocking stuffers:happydance:
> 
> Can you put me down for testing December 18 (FF tells me:haha:)
> 
> Well lets see if I can have DPFO (Days Past Fake Ovulation) managed to get to 13 last month:winkwink:
> 
> Before all of this though I have a full abdo scan coming up on Monday:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Good Luck on your scan!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the Drs office is closed I really wish my nurse would have called from her Cell Wed nite so I Would have her number!!! :(

Anybody got some Clomid they want to Overrnite me!!!??? :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Damn her nonsense! :growlmad: Sorry *Sis* :hugs: .
> 
> Yeah *oldermom*, TTC can't hang with me :haha: . Got burned out on that crazy after my second loss so NTNP all the way :p . I take a non 'scrip USP grade progesterone from three DPO 'til either BFP then on to Prometrium or BFN and time for AF. I also take Vitex (the Vitex I take all cycle long). Yep, I'm working on straightening out my cycle insanity. I'd love a sticky, healthy BFP obviously but getting my cycles right is at the top of my list. Now, remind me of that when I get AF and I'm crying in my hot chocolate, all pissed off and depressed even though we're NTNP and pulling my cycles out of purgatory is my primary concern :haha: .

Heehee whatever keeps your sanity in place, lady! Goodness knows I need some (went a little nuts on amazon and bought *ahem* 45 FRERs). :blush:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Well the Drs office is closed I really wish my nurse would have called from her Cell Wed nite so I Would have her number!!! :(
> 
> Anybody got some Clomid they want to Overrnite me!!!??? :haha:

If I had some it would be all you Sis!



oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Damn her nonsense! :growlmad: Sorry *Sis* :hugs: .
> 
> Yeah *oldermom*, TTC can't hang with me :haha: . Got burned out on that crazy after my second loss so NTNP all the way :p . I take a non 'scrip USP grade progesterone from three DPO 'til either BFP then on to Prometrium or BFN and time for AF. I also take Vitex (the Vitex I take all cycle long). Yep, I'm working on straightening out my cycle insanity. I'd love a sticky, healthy BFP obviously but getting my cycles right is at the top of my list. Now, remind me of that when I get AF and I'm crying in my hot chocolate, all pissed off and depressed even though we're NTNP and pulling my cycles out of purgatory is my primary concern :haha: .
> 
> Heehee whatever keeps your sanity in place, lady! Goodness knows I need some (went a little nuts on amazon and bought *ahem* 45 FRERs). :blush:Click to expand...

Shut UP! 45 FRER's?! Well at least you're prepared! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Heehee whatever keeps your sanity in place, lady! Goodness knows I need some (went a little nuts on amazon and bought *ahem* 45 FRERs). :blush:
> 
> Shut UP! 45 FRER's?! Well at least you're prepared! :haha:Click to expand...

Yup, :blush: 45. I try to be all calm, cool and collected in the TWW but I am just...not. I took a test today, silly me- only 8DPO (only really get positives on 12DPO or later). BFN, of course. :dohh:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well the Drs office is closed I really wish my nurse would have called from her Cell Wed nite so I Would have her number!!! :(
> 
> Anybody got some Clomid they want to Overrnite me!!!??? :haha:

If I could guarantee a delivery in the next week I would totally do it. Things are a little unpredictable with deliveries here. My DH rushed me something when he was here and I was in the US- it took more than two weeks. :wacko:


----------



## Mama Duck

Can you put me down for the 29th please :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Well the Drs office is closed I really wish my nurse would have called from her Cell Wed nite so I Would have her number!!! :(
> 
> Anybody got some Clomid they want to Overrnite me!!!??? :haha:

I would so totally send you some if I had extra! It's really too bad you missed your doc!! The Thanksgiving holiday seemed to mess a lot of people up. Is there an answering service that would get them a msg on the weekend? I mean, I know that's for emergencies, but it kinda is one, as we can't exactly put our cycles on hold, lol!


----------



## Piper183

Hi Ladies!

I'm excited to see a bfp for a sticky & healthy pregnancy in December! 

Momof3--Please add me for December 18th. :af:

Garfie---Looks like we will be testing buddies!!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

SweetPotato ~ You made sense to me. I just hope the non script progesterone is enough to keep you pg long enough to get a bfp on a test, then get Prometrium. I just know for my case, it wouldn't be enough. Through all my different TTC journeys, I've worked with three different drs, and all have told me 200 mg of Prometrium each day starting at either 3 dpo or 3 days after + opk. But, maybe I'm just really low on progesterone on my own.

garfie ~ GL with the scan!

Sis ~ Once again, :hugs:

I am pretty sure I got everyone down for their dates up to this point. Holler at me if I accidentally missed anybody.


----------



## luckylecky

18th please, good luck everyone! Here's hoping for christmas BFPs!!


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

I'm due to ovulate in the next day according to two O's on persona yesterday and today and have had my positive on OPK too earlier today and have been active in trying. Please put me down for 11th, that'll maybe put me at around 10DPO, optimistic I know.

many thanks and baby dust to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

fandabby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm due to ovulate in the next day according to two O's on persona yesterday and today and have had my positive on OPK too earlier today and have been active in trying. Please put me down for 11th, that'll maybe put me at around 10DPO, optimistic I know.
> 
> many thanks and baby dust to all you lovely ladies.

All right! You're the first one to start filling in what was that empty space between Dec 7 - 17. :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MomOf3Girls said:


> SweetPotato ~ You made sense to me. I just hope the non script progesterone is enough to keep you pg long enough to get a bfp on a test, then get Prometrium. I just know for my case, it wouldn't be enough. Through all my different TTC journeys, I've worked with three different drs, and all have told me 200 mg of Prometrium each day starting at either 3 dpo or 3 days after + opk. But, maybe I'm just really low on progesterone on my own.
> 
> garfie ~ GL with the scan!
> 
> Sis ~ Once again, :hugs:
> 
> I am pretty sure I got everyone down for their dates up to this point. Holler at me if I accidentally missed anybody.

I hear ya MomOf3! If I lose another one I will be getting the Prometrium for use beginning 3DPO. During our LP we're generally pumping out about 20-30 mg of progesterone/day IIRC and all the issues I've had with my cycles the last year+, I'm hoping by offering LP support with the cream I have that that will be enough to pull me back into balance (or at least more of a balance than I've been at, omg :wacko: ) then I'll hit the Prometrium as a precaution. I'm not sure just how off my estro : progesterone is/has been but I've been able to carry two healthy pregnancies to term before I ever knew anything about hormonal imbalance. Even though I now believe I've always dealt with estro dom/low progesterone (it's the only thing that matches to a T everything that I've dealt with over the years when the doctors couldn't find anything wrong) it wasn't until I started dealing with severe menorrhagia and secondary infertility that I really started digging. Since I began working on correcting the imbalance, it's truly like night and day with me. Hopefully things work out if I'm lucky enough to get pregnant again going this route. If not, going up another notch it is and I'll jump on into the testing arenas. As an aside, the 1st came up PDQ. I don't wanna get lonely-lined tomorrow! :p



fandabby said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm due to ovulate in the next day according to two O's on persona yesterday and today and have had my positive on OPK too earlier today and have been active in trying. Please put me down for 11th, that'll maybe put me at around 10DPO, optimistic I know.
> 
> many thanks and baby dust to all you lovely ladies.

Hi fandabby! :hugs: Glad to see you here! GL this cycle doll :flower: .


----------



## Mischief

Hi, Ladies! Please put me down for December 25th! Thanks! :)


----------



## MissStacy

Please put me down for Dec 27.

Good luck and here's hoping for a lot of holiday miracles!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sending lots of baby dust to you tomorrow, SweetPotatoPi!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Sending lots of baby dust to you tomorrow, SweetPotatoPi!!

Thanks terripeachy! I will be stunned, shocked, and amazed if I get even a faint line tomorrow; might pass right out :haha: .


----------



## MomOf3Girls

SweetPotatoPi said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Sending lots of baby dust to you tomorrow, SweetPotatoPi!!
> 
> Thanks terripeachy! I will be stunned, shocked, and amazed if I get even a faint line tomorrow; might pass right out :haha: .Click to expand...

Yes, good luck tomorrow!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Hi! Just found this thread and I love this idea. Put me down for December 4th - that's 9dpo for me. We'll see if I can hold out that long ;)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

There's a handful of new faces here that I don't remember seeing on the Oct or Nov threads. Welcome to all the new ladies! :wave:


----------



## oldermom1975

Yes, welcome! This is a great group of friendly ladies, and a great resource (if you need info).
:dust: for this Christmas/holiday season!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

BFN of course :cry: . I am not doing well today ladies. Feeling pretty destroyed right about now. I just don't understand why my body has turned against me :cry: . Secondary infertility = 100% pure mind job :nope: . Going to go get the rest of my crying jag out so I can get on with my day then :cry: .


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> BFN of course :cry: . I am not doing well today ladies. Feeling pretty destroyed right about now. I just don't understand why my body has turned against me :cry: . Secondary infertility = 100% pure mind job :nope: . Going to go get the rest of my crying jag out so I can get on with my day then :cry: .

So sorry you got a BFN. :flower:

Did you test too early, could you be still in with a chance ?

:hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> BFN of course :cry: . I am not doing well today ladies. Feeling pretty destroyed right about now. I just don't understand why my body has turned against me :cry: . Secondary infertility = 100% pure mind job :nope: . Going to go get the rest of my crying jag out so I can get on with my day then :cry: .

Really, really sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Our bodies can suck pretty hard sometimes. Nothing else can be said, it just sucks.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> BFN of course :cry: . I am not doing well today ladies. Feeling pretty destroyed right about now. I just don't understand why my body has turned against me :cry: . Secondary infertility = 100% pure mind job :nope: . Going to go get the rest of my crying jag out so I can get on with my day then :cry: .
> 
> So sorry you got a BFN. :flower:
> 
> Did you test too early, could you be still in with a chance ?
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks fandabby :hugs: . Hell anything is possible, ha! But my hormones are freaking out (I get these knots, like fibrocystic breasts but other places too) that come and go and I'm getting them B2B. They get so damn painful so my hormones have probably been too messed up for anything to happen :( . Gawd I hate my body...



oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> BFN of course :cry: . I am not doing well today ladies. Feeling pretty destroyed right about now. I just don't understand why my body has turned against me :cry: . Secondary infertility = 100% pure mind job :nope: . Going to go get the rest of my crying jag out so I can get on with my day then :cry: .
> 
> Really, really sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Our bodies can suck pretty hard sometimes. Nothing else can be said, it just sucks.Click to expand...

Yep! So friggin' stupid, ugh! And thank you :hugs: .


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, Sweetpotato! Well, you still have another cycle in December for a new year's bfp!

I am really impatient for the cycle to start. The dr said it will likely be ovulatory, so we'll be trying. I still had a super faint positive on the wondfo 2 days ago - like something I would have gotten on 10 or 12 dpo. I am testing again today and hoping for a negative... probably the only time I hope for a negative... so I can hope for a positive later this month


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I'm so sorry SweetPotato. :hugs: I sure know how BFN feels. Since there is always a chance until the witch officially shows, I'm not going to update you right yet.

Driving280 ~ I hope your cycle starts soon for you!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry SweetPotatoPi. Just give it a chance and test tomorrow. 12dpo is still pretty early from what I read. Start your day and maybe tomorrow will be better for you. *hugs*

Welcome ttcseattle! Lots of baby dust headed your way, babe.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks girls :hugs: . Hoping for some serious :bfp: joy for the rest of you! :dust:


----------



## ERosePW

I'm sorry SweetPotato. :hugs: This is sure an emotional journey. I'll still have my Fx that AF doesn't show for you though. I lurk around in the TTC#1 forums too since I'm trying for my first, and we just had a girl who was 10 days late for AF and was getting BFNs the entire time. She just got a faint bfp this morning! Proof that some women just register on HPTs later than others. So you're not out til AF arrives!

Driving280, hoping your new cycle starts soon for you, as I know how that is being so ready to just get on to the next one!

Welcome to our new friends! I just joined these wonderful ladies on the Nov thread for the first time, and they're really great! Super supportive, cheering each other on, and also adding some great humor in, which for me, is one of my fave parts. It's good to laugh during this often stressful and emotional journey. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

I am pleased to report after having an error on my CB digital this morning (I think I pointed it upwards), I retested after church and got my first flashing smiley. Yay!!! It's the little things. :) Fx fx.


----------



## ERosePW

Yay terri!!! :happydance: You're so right, it is the little things! GL! Can't wait to hear when you get the solid smiley!

I start my clomid pills tomorrow (cd5-9). It's my third clomid cycle, and as far as I'm concerned, third time's a charm! :) Plus, my dr upped the dose from 25mg to 50mg.  My dose was super low. 50 is the normal starting point, so I feel like I'm at a normal dose now. Feeling really good about this cycle. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I am pleased to report after having an error on my CB digital this morning (I think I pointed it upwards), I retested after church and got my first flashing smiley. Yay!!! It's the little things. :) Fx fx.




ERosePW said:


> Yay terri!!! :happydance: You're so right, it is the little things! GL! Can't wait to hear when you get the solid smiley!
> 
> I start my clomid pills tomorrow (cd5-9). It's my third clomid cycle, and as far as I'm concerned, third time's a charm! :) Plus, my dr upped the dose from 25mg to 50mg. My dose was super low. 50 is the normal starting point, so I feel like I'm at a normal dose now. Feeling really good about this cycle. :)

Upwards and onwards, ladies! :)
I neurotically consumed four tests today because I thought I saw a shadow of a second line...thankfully, they weren't FRER's. :dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

Girl-No wonder you need 45 FRER's!! This post cracked me up. Onwards and upwards (not the CB digital, though). HA!!HA!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Girl-No wonder you need 45 FRER's!! This post cracked me up. Onwards and upwards (not the CB digital, though). HA!!HA!!

He-hee, too true!
I have only three cheapies left to last until 15dpo...:haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> I'm sorry SweetPotato. :hugs: This is sure an emotional journey. I'll still have my Fx that AF doesn't show for you though. I lurk around in the TTC#1 forums too since I'm trying for my first, and we just had a girl who was 10 days late for AF and was getting BFNs the entire time. She just got a faint bfp this morning! Proof that some women just register on HPTs later than others. So you're not out til AF arrives!
> 
> Driving280, hoping your new cycle starts soon for you, as I know how that is being so ready to just get on to the next one!
> 
> Welcome to our new friends! I just joined these wonderful ladies on the Nov thread for the first time, and they're really great! Super supportive, cheering each other on, and also adding some great humor in, which for me, is one of my fave parts. It's good to laugh during this often stressful and emotional journey. :flower:

Thank you for that ERose :hugs: . Definitely not out 'til The Witch flies for sure! This thing has been so intense over the last 14 months and I'm so frustrated with my body. I don't trust it anymore and sure as hell can't read it since it's gone all SNAFU on me :dohh: so I generally end up a hysterical mess at the end of a cycle, ugh! Yes, I just loved this thread when I was hanging here earlier this year, so fun and supportive :) . Got a BFP then but lost the pregnancy unfortunately; hoping I can get some more :dust: and we turn this into a majorly lucky thread :D.



terripeachy said:


> I am pleased to report after having an error on my CB digital this morning (I think I pointed it upwards), I retested after church and got my first flashing smiley. Yay!!! It's the little things. :) Fx fx.

lol You're right! It is definitely the little things! :dust:



oldermom1975 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> I am pleased to report after having an error on my CB digital this morning (I think I pointed it upwards), I retested after church and got my first flashing smiley. Yay!!! It's the little things. :) Fx fx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Yay terri!!! :happydance: You're so right, it is the little things! GL! Can't wait to hear when you get the solid smiley!
> 
> I start my clomid pills tomorrow (cd5-9). It's my third clomid cycle, and as far as I'm concerned, third time's a charm! :) Plus, my dr upped the dose from 25mg to 50mg. My dose was super low. 50 is the normal starting point, so I feel like I'm at a normal dose now. Feeling really good about this cycle. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Upwards and onwards, ladies! :)
> I neurotically consumed four tests today because I thought I saw a shadow of a second line...thankfully, they weren't FRER's. :dohh:Click to expand...

At first when I read this I thought you blew threw 4 outta those 45 FRER's already and thought "Dang, she's not wastin' any time is she?!" :haha: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Driving280 said:


> Sorry, Sweetpotato! Well, you still have another cycle in December for a new year's bfp!
> 
> I am really impatient for the cycle to start. The dr said it will likely be ovulatory, so we'll be trying. I still had a super faint positive on the wondfo 2 days ago - like something I would have gotten on 10 or 12 dpo. I am testing again today and hoping for a negative... probably the only time I hope for a negative... so I can hope for a positive later this month

Thanks Driving :hugs: . Gotta love an extra TWW :haha: . I hope you find a way to pass the time so your new cycle doesn't seem to take so long getting here :) .


----------



## ttcinseattle

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Sorry SweetPotato :( Keeping Fx for you, although I know you're probably not holding out hope this month. Although if your cycle works quick maybe it could still be this month!!!

Now that I'm next I'm feeling the pressure! ;) I should have said a later date, but I know I won't be able to hold out longer than that to start testing. I see some squinting at sticks in my future! :haha:

Nice TerriPeachy, get to work and good luck!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry Sweet I know how ya feel just try and hold out some Hope to get u thru the next few days!!!! :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

Yes thanks for the welcome ladies, you do all seem like a really friendly and supportive group which is great! and so sorry sweet potato about your blah BFN.


----------



## Dylis

:xmas9:fav Xmas smiley:haha:

Can I have the 29th please, still time for this to be the year:hugs:


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi! Can you add me for 12/13/13. Today is CD19 and 4DPIUI. I'm really having any symptoms. Bloated mostly. Can't even suck in my tummy kind of bloated. Lol. I do Prometrium vaginally at bedtime. Hoping this cycle works for us. :dust: to all of us.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ttcinseattle said:


> Thanks for the welcome ladies! Sorry SweetPotato :( Keeping Fx for you, although I know you're probably not holding out hope this month. Although if your cycle works quick maybe it could still be this month!!!
> 
> Now that I'm next I'm feeling the pressure! ;) I should have said a later date, but I know I won't be able to hold out longer than that to start testing. I see some squinting at sticks in my future! :haha:
> 
> Nice TerriPeachy, get to work and good luck!!

Thank you seattle :hugs: . Yep, upside to a quicker cycle :) . Not holding out much hope but I'm willing and ready to be thoroughly shocked and amazed :haha: . Hope something good comes of the pressure! :dust: 



Sis4Us said:


> Sorry Sweet I know how ya feel just try and hold out some Hope to get u thru the next few days!!!! :hugs:

Yeah Sis, I'm doing calculations in my head and equating when I got BFN then BFP with our DS2, making allowance for the longer cycle I have now vs then (had just weaned DS1 a couple of months prior and my cycles had been around 26 days while nursing), put my dates into an implantation calculator, all that :haha: . Ah well, whatever gets me through :p .



charlie15 said:


> Yes thanks for the welcome ladies, you do all seem like a really friendly and supportive group which is great! and so sorry sweet potato about your blah BFN.

Thanks charlie :hugs: . They really are brutal, ugh. GL this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

Still waiting on a Call from the FS guess they will be back Tom!!!

Put me down for Xmas Eve not to Hopeful but hey maybe I'll be proved wrong!! ;)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Still waiting on a Call from the FS guess they will be back Tom!!!
> 
> Put me down for Xmas Eve not to Hopeful but hey maybe I'll be proved wrong!! ;)

Nice! How awesome would a Christmas Eve BFP be! :xmas10:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

terripeachy said:


> Girl-No wonder you need 45 FRER's!! This post cracked me up. Onwards and upwards (not the CB digital, though). HA!!HA!!

This made me literally lol. :haha: Good luck Terri! I was excited when I saw my first flashing smiley too in August, first month TTC #4. I've since switched to the regular digital. Seeing even the flashing smiley made me anxious to start bd'ing, but that was 4 days early. Not good for trying for a boy! Four days early, and we'd probably get another girl. I've learned that with the one w/o the flashing smile, once +, bd the following day at night. I o two days later once pos. . . . . Hoping that trying this way will give us our boy. TTC a boy is so dang harder than a girl. :haha:

Sis ~ I sure hope your fs is able to get you your meds in enough time. Looks like we're testing buddies this month. :winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome to all the new ladies!! 
I'm curious to see how this flashing/solid smileys work with my temperatures. So today, my temp is even. I have a feeling tomorrow it'll dip and then Tuesday or Wednesday it will supposedly shoot up. :shrug: Right now, I feel a little odd-not crampy, but like something is going on, so we're going to BD tonight, rest tomorrow and then do it for the doctor. 

I have my appointment on Tuesday to get checked out on CD12. The doctor said to go between CD10-12, and the timing just works out that I'll be there on CD12. We have to BD 2 hours prior to the visit, and then she's going to do an SA while we're there. As uncomfortable as I am in the doctor's office, i'm really uncomfy with jizz in my hoohaa and then opening wide. HA!!HA!! Gross&#8230;but, if that's what it takes, so be it. 

ttcinseattle-don't think about the pressure. It'll either be positive or negative, but we're all hoping positive!! fx fx.

sis-I hope you can still get your drugs in the window that works. That would be such a relief! And hopefully you can get an appt. too.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fingers crossed for all of us this month. It's my birthday month and the Holidays so I'm hoping for a lucky BFP. I'm due to test 12/25 but will probably test early.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> Upwards and onwards, ladies! :)
> I neurotically consumed four tests today because I thought I saw a shadow of a second line...thankfully, they weren't FRER's. :dohh:
> 
> At first when I read this I thought you blew threw 4 outta those 45 FRER's already and thought "Dang, she's not wastin' any time is she?!" :haha: .Click to expand...

I might have if they were here! Fortunately, they are coming with my in-laws when they visit for Christmas, just in time to start testing insanely early for the next cycle. :)




terripeachy said:


> I have my appointment on Tuesday to get checked out on CD12. The doctor said to go between CD10-12, and the timing just works out that I'll be there on CD12. We have to BD 2 hours prior to the visit, and then she's going to do an SA while we're there. As uncomfortable as I am in the doctor's office, i'm really uncomfy with jizz in my hoohaa and then opening wide. HA!!HA!! Gross&#8230;but, if that's what it takes, so be it.

It's pretty amazing what one can get used to when they are TTC! When my doc first told me about that test 6 years ago, I thought he was being creepy! Now I am taken aback when a scan DOESN'T involve taking off my clothes ("wait, you mean I wasn't supposed to remove my underwear?"). The tech had a red face that day! :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

Ok terri and oldermom, you guys are too much! Literally rolling on the floor over here! Thank you for that! I can probably use this laugh right before bed, so I can think about it in the morning after my temp does something stupid.

So terri, remind me again... Besides the SA, what else is the dr doing in there for this particular test?


----------



## Blueshoney

I'm so sorry SweetPotatoPi for the BFN. Keeping my fingers crossed AF never shows! 



ERosePW said:


> I'm sorry SweetPotato. :hugs: This is sure an emotional journey. I'll still have my Fx that AF doesn't show for you though. I lurk around in the TTC#1 forums too since I'm trying for my first, and we just had a girl who was 10 days late for AF and was getting BFNs the entire time. She just got a faint bfp this morning! Proof that some women just register on HPTs later than others. So you're not out til AF arrives!

OMG how exciting. I would have driven myself crazy that no AF yet BFN. I would of course scare myself into thinking I went into menopause early. Yes I am crazy.


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I'm not sure what she's doing. She just told me 1)to get an OPK 2) come back in 10-12 days and 3) to dtd two hours prior. Not sure what else she's checking, but I will certainly ask.

I got another flashing smiley so I will have a great day. Hope you do too!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> *Ok terri and oldermom, you guys are too much! Literally rolling on the floor over here! Thank you for that! I can probably use this laugh right before bed, so I can think about it in the morning after my temp does something stupid.*
> 
> So terri, remind me again... Besides the SA, what else is the dr doing in there for this particular test?

Yes, all of this :rofl: . You guys are hysterical lol. (*Blueshoney* you got me as well - girl I'm crazy too :haha: . Thanks for the BFN commiseration :hugs: ; talked myself out of POAS this morning lol.) My temp already did something stupid :dohh: so it's awesome to come to this thread and get some funnyhaha lol.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Testing again tomorrow before I stop the progesterone. Much better prepared this time, hopefully :p . Hoping AF isn't a wretched hoar this new cycle :dohh: . 'Cause really, as badly as I want a BFP, overall I want to GTFO of hormonal hell, ugh!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mom of 3 Girls I beg to differ I have 2 boys w/out trying been trying for a Girl for over 2yrs now!!!! 

I think some of us are boy makers and some girl makers that's it!!! :shrug:


----------



## oldermom1975

Ugh! Cramped (ovarian cramping) until 4dpo, then the cramps disappeared. 7dpo cramps came back in all of their glory! At least these aren't side cramps, those sucked! These are like a low-level AF-type cramping. Not painful, but an annoyance. I feel bruised inside!

On the lighter side, I bought some more cheap pregnancy tests today. Only used five!! :thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Older - Are you on any medication hun those temps look really good - now with the cramping - sounds good to me:happydance:

Momof3 - I have to agree with sis on this one I have 2 boys - no idea where I was in my cycle :dohh: but with the little one (see my sig) we had BD 4 days before O or 7 days after:wacko: that month also I was the only one to produce boys for 3 generations - even though my xhubby (boys dad) had only ever had girls up until that point:shrug: Also going back two generations (my nana) she had twins :wacko:

Sweet - So sorry hun - we are creating some good short names in here - GTFO (get the f Off?) DPFO (Days Past Fake Ovulation) any more? we will need a new TTC dictionary all of our own:haha:

Terri - Don't worry about what she will be able to see - as any mama in here knows that you leave your dignity at the door when you have a baby:haha: it seems like everytime I went to the drs I was dropping my knickers the last time was for a sore throat:haha: only kidding:flower:

AFM - So I've been for my scan - in and out no messing - she started of abdominally but said she couldn't see my right ovary/tube.

She then did a transvaginal one and said hmmm that's a little bit clearer - I will send the results to your doctor you should hear in about 2-3 weeks:dohh: haven't we got Christmas in between again?

So whilst I am not worried at my scan - I don't think it went as well as I hoped I do have endo so that's maybe attacked my Ovary/tube:wacko:

So for now I'm trying to carry on regardless - will try and seduce hubby again this evening as I appear to have lots of EWCM (I'm sure it's not the gel) but still a barely there OPK:wacko:

Not had a lot of luck with my seduction plan - he's to tired and to stressed:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - Are you on any medication hun those temps look really good - now with the cramping - sounds good to me:happydance:
> 
> 
> X

To answer your question, yes- cyclogest (it is a progesterone supp). I think it is helping my chart look a little nicer- and could be causing some of the symptoms. Probably not the cramping, though. Crap there I go getting optimistic again! :haha:

Good luck with your DH!! 
Personally, I can't wait to get back to spontaneous BDing. All this TTCing messes with my mojo.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Testing again tomorrow before I stop the progesterone. Much better prepared this time, hopefully :p . Hoping AF isn't a wretched hoar this new cycle :dohh: . 'Cause really, as badly as I want a BFP, overall I want to GTFO of hormonal hell, ugh!

[-o&lt; Here's to getting out of hormonal hell!


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> AFM - So I've been for my scan - in and out no messing - she started of abdominally but said she couldn't see my right ovary/tube.
> 
> She then did a transvaginal one and said hmmm that's a little bit clearer - I will send the results to your doctor you should hear in about 2-3 weeks:dohh: haven't we got Christmas in between again?
> 
> So whilst I am not worried at my scan - I don't think it went as well as I hoped I do have endo so that's maybe attacked my Ovary/tube:wacko:
> 
> So for now I'm trying to carry on regardless - will try and seduce hubby again this evening as I appear to have lots of EWCM (I'm sure it's not the gel) but still a barely there OPK:wacko:
> 
> Not had a lot of luck with my seduction plan - he's to tired and to stressed:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


...three weeks??? That sucks! Is there anyone to pepper with calls so that you find out sooner?? At least they can read the notes from the specialist to you....


----------



## moni77

Found you all!!

Ok - if I take the shot tonight I should O on wednesday - so put me down for the 19th. I am debating taking the shot in the morning because hubby is out of town tomorrow night and so we will not be able to BD before wed night. Since it is unlikely to work naturally, should I just take it sooner (tonight) so AF comes sooner?


----------



## oldermom1975

moni77 said:


> Found you all!!
> 
> Ok - if I take the shot tonight I should O on wednesday - so put me down for the 19th. I am debating taking the shot in the morning because hubby is out of town tomorrow night and so we will not be able to BD before wed night. Since it is unlikely to work naturally, should I just take it sooner (tonight) so AF comes sooner?

Nah, take it tomorrow morning and give hubby the time of his life on Wednesday!!! :laugh2:


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni did they give u a scan how big are your Follies???

I always start to O on my own so when I get a ++++ I take the shot that nite!!!

GL!!!

Is DH taking anything my DH started taking Supps and his numbers went up quite a bit!!


----------



## moni77

The "cyst" was 33 mm today (I think) the doctor didnt say but that is what I saw on the machine. He said there might be an egg hidden in there and to try naturally. I have had a high reading on the clear blue monitor since yesterday - CD7 - but no peak yet. I think I'll take the shot in the morning.
Sis - if I had gone online over the weekend, I could have sent you my clomid since I couldn't use it. I had filled the prescription before they told me not to take it. Sorry! Has the doctor called you today?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Garfie ~ So sorry you have to wait so long to know your scan results. :nope:

Moni ~ GL!

Sis ~ I guess what I meant was that trying for a boy using shettles method was harder. In the past we would try for DAYS leading up to o day, which favors a girl in shettles method, and got girls. This time we're trying to abstain and not get too bd happy too soon before o so that we can try RIGHT before o. But, knowing when miss o will come exactly can be tricky, and sometimes I'm afraid of missing o altogether. Last cycle we timed it perfect, DTD then O'ed two hours later (a very, very painful o I might add - I thought miss egg was going to take my ovary along with her at release). But, bfn. Hopefully we can time it right again this cycle.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So, I've been thinking for a few days now, and had an idea for the testing list. You guys let me know what you think. I'm loving all these cute Christmas smilies, and want to include them. So I was thinking as everyone starts to get a bfp (hopefully) or af (hopefully not) putting :bfp: or :witch: to the right of the name. But then to the left of the name, a Christmas smiley like:

:xmas12:name:bfp:
:xmas4:name:bfp:
:xmas1:name:bfp:

Or

:xmas18:name:witch:
:xmas5:name:witch: This one is throwing a snowball at witch. :haha:
:xmas21:name:witch:
Etc. . . . 

Let me know what you think. You can either let me know what face you want when you get bfp or heaven forbid, af; or I can pick if you don't pick one.


----------



## garfie

Momof3 - I like it :haha: any of the first three for me :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Sis4Us

Moni oh it was a Cyst yea I had to have a 34mm one drained a few months back!!

I had one on my right when I got scanned Wed which hasn't ever happened I don't think I got a strong o without the trigger and that's what causes them!!

I called the FS myself since they haven't called my nurse is still out so that's why no call and the other nurse just said well its to Late!!! Wtf!!!

I feel like once again they screwed me last time it was w the IUI now this!!

Not Happy :nope:


----------



## ttcinseattle

I think we need a :shrug: for those of us who test BFN but don't have the witch yet, or maybe a smiley impatiently stamping her foot!! :haha:

Okay, I need a weigh in on HPTs. I'm currently sitting on 10 Wondfos (which I bought for the express purpose of early testing without wasting too much money) 2 FRERs (I wish I had 45!!!) and 2 Clear Blue Weeks Predictors which I will not be taking until I know I'm pregnant - that "Not Pregnant" is just way too insulting!

I'm wondering which I should use on Wednesday? I know I should use my Wondfos, but I also really want to use the most sensitive test since I'll be only 9dpo! What do you ladies think, are Wondfo as sensitive as FRER?

I got my first light positive last month at 12dpo with evening urine (that was a CP) so I'm hoping with FMU it will show up earlier, although not expecting anything at 9dpo, but I'll be testing every day from then :winkwink::wacko:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oh, sis, I am so so sorry to hear this! Why can't they start the Clomid a little later? I think it was ERose that said something about starting on cd 5 or 7 or something. Why do you have to start it on day 3? That nurse seems a little insensitive to me to respond like that. :hugs:


----------



## garfie

ttc - Personally I use my cheapies (internet) from about 8DPO until 11DPO - then I use my best test 11DPO onwards (superdrug - UK) - I have a 11 day LP usually and finally my digi (if I'm lucky enough:happydance:).

How long is your LP hun:hugs:

Sis - :growlmad: they make you mad don't they:growlmad: BIG :hugs: can you report her :wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ttcinseattle said:


> I think we need a :shrug: for those of us who test BFN but don't have the witch yet, or maybe a smiley impatiently stamping her foot!! :haha:
> 
> Okay, I need a weigh in on HPTs. I'm currently sitting on 10 Wondfos (which I bought for the express purpose of early testing without wasting too much money) 2 FRERs (I wish I had 45!!!) and 2 Clear Blue Weeks Predictors which I will not be taking until I know I'm pregnant - that "Not Pregnant" is just way too insulting!
> 
> I'm wondering which I should use on Wednesday? I know I should use my Wondfos, but I also really want to use the most sensitive test since I'll be only 9dpo! What do you ladies think, are Wondfo as sensitive as FRER?
> 
> I got my first light positive last month at 12dpo with evening urine (that was a CP) so I'm hoping with FMU it will show up earlier, although not expecting anything at 9dpo, but I'll be testing every day from then :winkwink::wacko:

Sorry, I'm not too helpful on this. I've never used a cheapie. Only ept with lines, ept digital and clearblue digital. I think I may have used frer with #1. Can't remember, that was 12 years ago. I think my memory is going with age. :haha:


----------



## ERosePW

MomOf3Girls said:


> Oh, sis, I am so so sorry to hear this! Why can't they start the Clomid a little later? I think it was ERose that said something about starting on cd 5 or 7 or something. Why do you have to start it on day 3? That nurse seems a little insensitive to me to respond like that. :hugs:

Yep, I take mine cd5-9. Sis, did you happen to mention to the nurse that you're willing to do 5-9 if they're okay with it? In the other forum I hang out in, there are a couple other girls who take theirs 5-9, and some take theirs 3-7. I dont know what the deciding factor is for doctors, but it just seems to me that they'd let you do that if you wanted to, at least for one cycle..?


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, and I love the idea of the xmas smilies for the BFPs/AF! I'm okay with any, so just pick for me when it comes time. :)


----------



## terripeachy

I agree with the others Momof3Girls-Love the idea, but don't want to choose now. I guess it depends on my mood which one I will choose. You're very resourceful!

garfie-I know they have seen it all, but I guess I will just have to do it and get it overwith. I am always sweating like a pig when I normally go in. I have gotten a smidge better with this new doctor that I have, but *woo-wee* You would think that I was getting interrogated by homeland security or something, the way I sweat. I think that is TMI. HA!!HA!! I'll just close my eyes-and breathe. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

My nurse not being there doesn't help those other nurses don't know Shit about me and my cycles!!! :(

Just Sux ..... Guess its for the best I have a ton going on not sure I can do scans and All that in the middle of DS Bday Closing packing and moving!! :shrug:


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Here we are again... Please put me down for December 26th. FX for all of us to get our BFPs this December!!! 

AFM, my period is quite light this time, but I am having some major cramps... Wonder what could it be... Negative hpt.


----------



## Driving280

TTCSeattle, I pretty much only use Wondfos. They have been super accurate for me, both for OPK and PG and caught my last pregnancy at 10 dpo. I only buy FRER when I want to be sure after lots of BFPs by Wondfo. 

I am using them now as well to follow hcg down - have not tested today but pretty sure I am getting down close to 0. The last strip was super light and my temperature is down (midweek it was still in the post-O/pg range). Keeping fingers crossed that cycle is about to start.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wow, there's going to be some serious testing going on come the end of the month!

Sis ~ Will your nurse be in tomorrow? You do sound like a busy momma this month. :hugs:


----------



## Lovepink81

Hi girls. 
I have a question. Has any experienced bloating or a heavy feeling in the uterus and got a BFP? Since my iui I've felt bloated and heavy down there. Also (TMI) gasy. Totally not cute. Today is 5DPIUI. It's the meds right?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Holy carp! A girl leaves for the afternoon and this thread explodes! :haha: Ok Chatty Sallies :D :



Sis4Us said:


> Mom of 3 Girls I beg to differ I have 2 boys w/out trying been trying for a Girl for over 2yrs now!!!!
> 
> I think some of us are boy makers and some girl makers that's it!!! :shrug:

My hubby seems to make boys and his brother seems to make girls lol. I'll be surprised if I get a girl :coffee: .



oldermom1975 said:


> Ugh! Cramped (ovarian cramping) until 4dpo, then the cramps disappeared. 7dpo cramps came back in all of their glory! At least these aren't side cramps, those sucked! These are like a low-level AF-type cramping. Not painful, but an annoyance. I feel bruised inside!
> 
> On the lighter side, I bought some more cheap pregnancy tests today. Only used five!! :thumbup:

:haha: You're a pillar of restraint my dear! I get those cramps of which you speak. They happened pretty much my whole LP last cycle (that was such a weird cycle :wacko: ) and were more painful than this time. This LP they started/stopped/started the way you say here. Right now, nothin' :shrug: . Wait, NM, spoke too soon lol.



garfie said:


> Older - Are you on any medication hun those temps look really good - now with the cramping - sounds good to me:happydance:
> 
> Momof3 - I have to agree with sis on this one I have 2 boys - no idea where I was in my cycle :dohh: but with the little one (see my sig) we had BD 4 days before O or 7 days after:wacko: that month also I was the only one to produce boys for 3 generations - even though my xhubby (boys dad) had only ever had girls up until that point:shrug: Also going back two generations (my nana) she had twins :wacko:
> 
> Sweet - So sorry hun - we are creating some good short names in here - GTFO (get the f Off?) DPFO (Days Past Fake Ovulation) any more? we will need a new TTC dictionary all of our own:haha:
> 
> Terri - Don't worry about what she will be able to see - as any mama in here knows that you leave your dignity at the door when you have a baby:haha: it seems like everytime I went to the drs I was dropping my knickers the last time was for a sore throat:haha: only kidding:flower:
> 
> AFM - So I've been for my scan - in and out no messing - she started of abdominally but said she couldn't see my right ovary/tube.
> 
> She then did a transvaginal one and said hmmm that's a little bit clearer - I will send the results to your doctor you should hear in about 2-3 weeks:dohh: haven't we got Christmas in between again?
> 
> So whilst I am not worried at my scan - I don't think it went as well as I hoped I do have endo so that's maybe attacked my Ovary/tube:wacko:
> 
> So for now I'm trying to carry on regardless - will try and seduce hubby again this evening as I appear to have lots of EWCM (I'm sure it's not the gel) but still a barely there OPK:wacko:
> 
> Not had a lot of luck with my seduction plan - he's to tired and to stressed:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

We certainly will need a revised and expanded list of acronyms won't we! :haha: . GTFO=Get the F Out lol. I'm sorry the scan didn't go as well as you would have liked doll and that DH is so exhausted and stressed :hugs: . Is he receptive to the massage and hot bath treatment? Maybe that will relax him a little? And surely someone can go over the results with you sooner than 2-3 weeks?! These folks must really not get how intensely stressful and/or aggravating all this waiting is? 



oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Testing again tomorrow before I stop the progesterone. Much better prepared this time, hopefully :p . Hoping AF isn't a wretched hoar this new cycle :dohh: . 'Cause really, as badly as I want a BFP, overall I want to GTFO of hormonal hell, ugh!
> 
> [-o&lt; Here's to getting out of hormonal hell!Click to expand...

I'll drink to that! :beer:



moni77 said:


> Found you all!!
> 
> Ok - if I take the shot tonight I should O on wednesday - so put me down for the 19th. I am debating taking the shot in the morning because hubby is out of town tomorrow night and so we will not be able to BD before wed night. Since it is unlikely to work naturally, should I just take it sooner (tonight) so AF comes sooner?

No advice from me here but GL moni! :dust:



MomOf3Girls said:


> So, I've been thinking for a few days now, and had an idea for the testing list. You guys let me know what you think. I'm loving all these cute Christmas smilies, and want to include them. So I was thinking as everyone starts to get a bfp (hopefully) or af (hopefully not) putting :bfp: or :witch: to the right of the name. But then to the left of the name, a Christmas smiley like:
> 
> :xmas12:name:bfp:
> :xmas4:name:bfp:
> :xmas1:name:bfp:
> 
> Or
> 
> :xmas18:name:witch:
> :xmas5:name:witch: This one is throwing a snowball at witch. :haha:
> :xmas21:name:witch:
> Etc. . . .
> 
> Let me know what you think. You can either let me know what face you want when you get bfp or heaven forbid, af; or I can pick if you don't pick one.

That's an excellent idea Momof! So fun :D . To pick or be surprised, that is the question lol.



Sis4Us said:


> Moni oh it was a Cyst yea I had to have a 34mm one drained a few months back!!
> 
> I had one on my right when I got scanned Wed which hasn't ever happened I don't think I got a strong o without the trigger and that's what causes them!!
> 
> I called the FS myself since they haven't called my nurse is still out so that's why no call and the other nurse just said well its to Late!!! Wtf!!!
> 
> I feel like once again they screwed me last time it was w the IUI now this!!
> 
> Not Happy :nope:

Ugh, I'm sorry about the lack of empathy you're getting from this office Sis :hugs: . I would be livid for sure. Have you shopped around for a different FS or is it more the nurses that are full of nonsense and the office is actually good as far as treatment goes?



ttcinseattle said:


> I think we need a :shrug: for those of us who test BFN but don't have the witch yet, or maybe a smiley impatiently stamping her foot!! :haha:
> 
> Okay, I need a weigh in on HPTs. I'm currently sitting on 10 Wondfos (which I bought for the express purpose of early testing without wasting too much money) 2 FRERs (I wish I had 45!!!) and 2 Clear Blue Weeks Predictors which I will not be taking until I know I'm pregnant - that "Not Pregnant" is just way too insulting!
> 
> I'm wondering which I should use on Wednesday? I know I should use my Wondfos, but I also really want to use the most sensitive test since I'll be only 9dpo! What do you ladies think, are Wondfo as sensitive as FRER?
> 
> I got my first light positive last month at 12dpo with evening urine (that was a CP) so I'm hoping with FMU it will show up earlier, although not expecting anything at 9dpo, but I'll be testing every day from then :winkwink::wacko:

Maybe *this link* will be helpful seattle? GL! :dust:



Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Here we are again... Please put me down for December 26th. FX for all of us to get our BFPs this December!!!
> 
> AFM, my period is quite light this time, but I am having some major cramps... Wonder what could it be... Negative hpt.

I hate it when AF goes all superfreak :wacko: . GL this cycle! :dust:



Driving280 said:


> TTCSeattle, I pretty much only use Wondfos. They have been super accurate for me, both for OPK and PG and caught my last pregnancy at 10 dpo. I only buy FRER when I want to be sure after lots of BFPs by Wondfo.
> 
> I am using them now as well to follow hcg down - have not tested today but pretty sure I am getting down close to 0. The last strip was super light and my temperature is down (midweek it was still in the post-O/pg range). Keeping fingers crossed that cycle is about to start.

Come on new cycle! Good to get into a fresh one when the old one has worn out its welcome :winkwink: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Lovepink81 said:


> Hi girls.
> I have a question. Has any experienced bloating or a heavy feeling in the uterus and got a BFP? Since my iui I've felt bloated and heavy down there. Also (TMI) gasy. Totally not cute. Today is 5DPIUI. It's the meds right?

Hi Lovepink. I've had the heaviness and bloat and been both pg and not pg. Seriously, we need a signal of some sort for pregginess! Maybe our nipples could turn all glittery or something. Good grief, any clue would be just aces as all this guessing and waiting is :telephone: .


----------



## charlie15

Woo this thread moves fast! 

Some of you ladies are cracking me up with all your taking your clothes off for a sore throat!! Hee hee, child birth sure does take away all dignity forever!!

I love all the icons, great idea! you can chose mine! 

Not much to report here...on 7dpo but maybe should tell you about me...I am 41 have a 13 month old who I am breastfeeding and trying my luck at getting a BFP while feeding. I got my cycle back last July so 8 months pp and pretty much straight away started taking B complex 50 to increase my LP...I am not sure that was such a great idea for me though as I increased it last month to 100 and my cycle was even shorter and my LP 8 days where before was 9 days. Now having done more research think maybe the B complex has delayed O and shortened my cycle not quite what I had in mind :dohh: so this month is my 1st with no B complex and will see what my body is up to. 

Oh I also have hypothyroidism, which I didn't when I last fell preggers. I got post partum thyroiditis. They would normally test me without the thyroxine to see if it has resolved itself but as we want to TTC I am carrying on with treatment. 

So my 3rd month TTC and if we don't get a BFP this time I am probably going to start weaning Sophia off the boob :cry: quite sad about that as I love breastfeeding and even though she only has 2 feeds a day, it's our quiet time together. So that's pretty much me at the mo! 

Christmas :dust: to everyone x


----------



## terripeachy

Well, charlie, at least you're in the waiting game. That makes thing more exciting. A few more days and you'll know! yay!!

I couldn't have planned things any better. As you know, my appt. is this evening. This morning, I got my first solid smiley!! So my doctor will be able to watch the miracle of life. :winkwink: HA!!HA!! I'm sure she hasn't seen that in a while. :blush: Babymaking 101. I'm in the front row.

I will get the scoop on everything that she does and report back! Have a great day, Sunshines!


----------



## ERosePW

Yay on the solid smiley Terri! Great news! :)

Yes let us know what else she's looking for in this test.... I'm getting to a point where I want every test there is since I just hit the year mark of ttc. So even if it means jumping in the stirrups, I'm in.


----------



## ERosePW

I think I'm on these forums too much. I referred to my husband as DH at work yesterday, and they looked at me like wtf?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL at your appt. *terripeachy*!


----------



## terripeachy

ERosePW said:


> I think I'm on these forums too much. I referred to my husband as DH at work yesterday, and they looked at me like wtf?

BWAAHAA!!! That is too funny. I will let you know what the doc says/does/recommends.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Welp girls, BFN at 14DPO w/FMU :rolleyes: . Oh ya'll know I willed the frack out of that line to be there :haha: . Stopping the progesterone today and waiting for Madame Broom Banger :growlmad: . I really despise the letdown of trying something new each cycle then getting my bubble busted again. Really want my body to stop being stupid and for my hormones to calm the hell down :nope: . Ah well, now I can get back to NGAF (Not Giving A F, to be added to our dictionary :D ). Ready for drinks and cake :toothpick: .

Aaaaaaannnnnddddddd I think I'm getting sick on top of it all :dohh: . I haven't been sick in forever! Getting AF *and* being sick is just plain wrong.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> I think I'm on these forums too much. I referred to my husband as DH at work yesterday, and they looked at me like wtf?

:haha: I randomly start talking in acronyms sometimes too lol. It's reeeeeally hard to convert the acronyms to everyday speech sometimes! I don't think about what the date is any longer but what CD I'm on; that can't be good! :haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

I'm the same way ladies I'll text people and use the acronyms and everyone's like WTH???

Oops my bad :haha:

Waiting on a call from my nurse I might just break down and call her both boys stayed home today so I'm dealing w them the House stuff and Drs!!! Booooooo

Sweet sorry about the BFN I know how u feel :hugs:


----------



## Driving280

Welcome Charlie! I know what you mean about stopping breastfeeding... I breastfed for 2 years (the last year was only in the evening and sometimes when he was sick/tired) and did not get my period back for like 11 months. I had a hard time letting go...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sending you cool, calm, and mellow vibes *Sis* :hugs: .

I may be the only woman ever that AF came for ASAP after birth despite EBF around the clock and extended nursing my booby-babies 'til past their third birthdays. With both my sons AF came for me something like 4-6 weeks after lochia ceased :growlmad: . Weak!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Sending you cool, calm, and mellow vibes *Sis* :hugs: .
> 
> I may be the only woman ever that AF came for ASAP after birth despite EBF around the clock and extended nursing my booby-babies 'til past their third birthdays. With both my sons AF came for me something like 4-6 weeks after lochia ceased :growlmad: . Weak!!!

I miss nursing DD too. When my cycles started back up at 4 months post birth, my milk supply dried up. Tried everything to keep it going, pumping, extra feedings, nothing worked. Stopped totally at 6 months. :(
Maybe this time (should this ever work) I will go to a lactation specialist.


----------



## oldermom1975

Oh, and for those of you ladies who really want to go down the rabbit hole (like yours truly), there is a blood-on-hpt thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1648959-blood-hpt-positive-hmmm.html

My fingers are still sore.


----------



## garfie

I've seen that thread - it's mad:wacko: I even tried it - desperate times calls for desperate measures:winkwink:

One lady on their was a scientist (or something) and ended up with triplets - she was on clomid though:haha:

Careful ladies pricking your fingers, picking scabs/ flossing teeth can be become addictive :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Sending you cool, calm, and mellow vibes *Sis* :hugs: .
> 
> I may be the only woman ever that AF came for ASAP after birth despite EBF around the clock and extended nursing my booby-babies 'til past their third birthdays. With both my sons AF came for me something like 4-6 weeks after lochia ceased :growlmad: . Weak!!!
> 
> I miss nursing DD too. When my cycles started back up at 4 months post birth, my milk supply dried up. Tried everything to keep it going, pumping, extra feedings, nothing worked. Stopped totally at 6 months. :(
> Maybe this time (should this ever work) I will go to a lactation specialist.Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm sorry oldermom, that had to be so heartbreaking for you guys :( .



oldermom1975 said:


> Oh, and for those of you ladies who really want to go down the rabbit hole (like yours truly), there is a blood-on-hpt thread:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1648959-blood-hpt-positive-hmmm.html
> 
> My fingers are still sore.

I keep seeing posts about BOAS. Now to figure out for future testing just how far down this hole do I wanna go...



garfie said:


> I've seen that thread - it's mad:wacko: I even tried it - desperate times calls for desperate measures:winkwink:
> 
> One lady on their was a scientist (or something) and ended up with triplets - she was on clomid though:haha:
> 
> Careful ladies pricking your fingers, picking scabs/ flossing teeth can be become addictive :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ok, I'm getting to the point where Clomid is going to become part of my research for the new year. I O on my own but I guess that heffa is lazy now or something :dohh: . Omg, I would LOVE twins or trips!


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> I've seen that thread - it's mad:wacko: I even tried it - desperate times calls for desperate measures:winkwink:
> 
> One lady on their was a scientist (or something) and ended up with triplets - she was on clomid though:haha:
> 
> Careful ladies pricking your fingers, picking scabs/ flossing teeth can be become addictive :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


*Heehee! Yup.*




SweetPotatoPi;30738461[quote="SweetPotatoPi said:


> :hugs: I'm sorry oldermom, that had to be so heartbreaking for you guys :( .


*Yeah, it was. I really miss that bond with her.*





oldermom1975 said:


> Oh, and for those of you ladies who really want to go down the rabbit hole (like yours truly), there is a blood-on-hpt thread:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1648959-blood-hpt-positive-hmmm.html
> 
> My fingers are still sore.

I keep seeing posts about BOAS. Now to figure out for future testing just how far down this hole do I wanna go...



*I haven't found bottom yet....* :wacko:





garfie said:


> I've seen that thread - it's mad:wacko: I even tried it - desperate times calls for desperate measures:winkwink:
> 
> One lady on their was a scientist (or something) and ended up with triplets - she was on clomid though:haha:
> 
> Careful ladies pricking your fingers, picking scabs/ flossing teeth can be become addictive :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ok, I'm getting to the point where Clomid is going to become part of my research for the new year. I O on my own but I guess that heffa is lazy now or something :dohh: . Omg, I would LOVE twins or trips![/QUOTE]

*Me, too!*


----------



## charlie15

Just had a look at that thread....BOAS, the future of TTC, think I may just stick to POAS! Which remind me, this weekend get to start again :happydance:


----------



## AshNAmber

Hi ladies can I join?? Going to test on the 28th AF due the 27th so going to try to hold out till then!! Sending baby dust to all :dust: :dust:


----------



## charlie15

Just reailised that told you ladies that I am 7dpo! Erm I meant on CD7 :dohh:


----------



## AshNAmber

Omg I just read 25pages on BOAS.. I'm only CD 5 but man that's tempting when it comes to that time.. Especially wanting to know before Christmas.. But I think I'll stick to POAS lol


----------



## ERosePW

I couldn't stop reading it either. It was like a fascinating novel I just couldn't put down. I don't much like blood, so maybe not an option for me, but I'm only cd6.... The closer to the end of my cycle I get, the more looney toons I become.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*makes note to read the BOAS thread*


----------



## terripeachy

Hi AshnAmber. I got married this past October as well. Congratulations!! It's such an exciting time.

I lived through the doctor's visit. We made babies around 5, and then I quickly wiped down and then put on a pad and rolled out. The doctor laughed when I told her that I had intercourse :haha: at 5, and it was only 6. I told her that she's the boss, and she could tell me to do a headstand once a day, and I'd be all over it. Hubs did have a little performance anxiety once he remembered that the doctor was taking a sample, but we ended up working it out! hee hee. 

I had the exam, and she took three slides-CM, sperm collection and something called vaginal pull. She didn't talk about the third slide, but she said my CM was very stretchy (I guess she and the PA were pulling it and measuring). HA!!HA!! It is CD12, and since I had that positive OPK, it should be stretchy and eggwhitey. HA! Oh yeah&#8230;so on the slide, the CM looked like a fern. To me, it really looked like an icy snowflake. You know how they look on your windshield when it's cold, and there is a small amount of precip in the air? Enough to freeze, but not enough to make an icy windshield. That's what it looked like. She said 'I see good ferning.'

She checked out the sperm and I got to look under the microscope. The first look was a low power and there were like 5 sperm on the slide. 4 were moving and there was one casualty. The casualty made me nervous because it was not moving at all. It looked like a dead little ant or strawberry seed. Then she turned to high power and those bad boys were swimming all over the place. She was pleased that they were moving within the CM. It was crazy!! 

So, the bottom line is that everything is fine. I have two months more of trying with OPKs and then she will do that dye test (HSG she called it) to see if a tube is blocked. She doesn't think it will be, and she is surprised that my temp is still on 97.6. It better skyrocket tomorrow! I'm feeling really happy and good about everything. I think that solid smiley that keeps staring at me is also making me super happy. HA!!HA!! I'm so easy&#8230;

Now I'm almost at the tww. I will not be doing that BOAS. My next success story will actually be buying a pregnancy test. One day!!


----------



## Lovepink81

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> I have a question. Has any experienced bloating or a heavy feeling in the uterus and got a BFP? Since my iui I've felt bloated and heavy down there. Also (TMI) gasy. Totally not cute. Today is 5DPIUI. It's the meds right?
> 
> Hi Lovepink. I've had the heaviness and bloat and been both pg and not pg. Seriously, we need a signal of some sort for pregginess! Maybe our nipples could turn all glittery or something. Good grief, any clue would be just aces as all this guessing and waiting is :telephone: .Click to expand...

Thank you for the reply SweetPotato!! Glittery would be awesome. Lol. I hate the tww. :wacko:


----------



## ttcinseattle

terripeachy said:


> Hi AshnAmber. I got married this past October as well. Congratulations!! It's such an exciting time.
> 
> I lived through the doctor's visit. We made babies around 5, and then I quickly wiped down and then put on a pad and rolled out. The doctor laughed when I told her that I had intercourse :haha: at 5, and it was only 6. I told her that she's the boss, and she could tell me to do a headstand once a day, and I'd be all over it. Hubs did have a little performance anxiety once he remembered that the doctor was taking a sample, but we ended up working it out! hee hee.
> 
> I had the exam, and she took three slides-CM, sperm collection and something called vaginal pull. She didn't talk about the third slide, but she said my CM was very stretchy (I guess she and the PA were pulling it and measuring). HA!!HA!! It is CD12, and since I had that positive OPK, it should be stretchy and eggwhitey. HA! Oh yeahso on the slide, the CM looked like a fern. To me, it really looked like an icy snowflake. You know how they look on your windshield when it's cold, and there is a small amount of precip in the air? Enough to freeze, but not enough to make an icy windshield. That's what it looked like. She said 'I see good ferning.'
> 
> She checked out the sperm and I got to look under the microscope. The first look was a low power and there were like 5 sperm on the slide. 4 were moving and there was one casualty. The casualty made me nervous because it was not moving at all. It looked like a dead little ant or strawberry seed. Then she turned to high power and those bad boys were swimming all over the place. She was pleased that they were moving within the CM. It was crazy!!
> 
> So, the bottom line is that everything is fine. I have two months more of trying with OPKs and then she will do that dye test (HSG she called it) to see if a tube is blocked. She doesn't think it will be, and she is surprised that my temp is still on 97.6. It better skyrocket tomorrow! I'm feeling really happy and good about everything. I think that solid smiley that keeps staring at me is also making me super happy. HA!!HA!! I'm so easy
> 
> Now I'm almost at the tww. I will not be doing that BOAS. My next success story will actually be buying a pregnancy test. One day!!

TerriPeachy, that's all such really great news! Is it weird that the "dead little ant" casualty actually made me sad, lol? I was like poor little guy! :haha: I'm so glad everything actually looks good!

I could probably read through your old posts, but to save some time can I ask how long you guys have been TTC? 

I hope this is your month. Maybe those guys will feel pressure to perform after being spied on today! :happydance: :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

That BOAS thread was very interesting it kept me from packing 1/2 the day!! :haha:

My nurse never called starting to feel like they are avoiding their Ignorance!!

Gotta take my Teenager to the Dr Tom. his chest hurts and him being a Major Premie he has issues w that so we need to verify he doesn't have Bronchitis !!! :(

Glad the Dr went well Terri!!!


----------



## terripeachy

ttcinseattle-We've been trying since early August. I'm 39, so I'm on the fast track. My doc was like 'Get moving, and come back in 4 months if it doesn't work' when I first told her that I wanted to start trying. I went back a few weeks ago, and she recommended the OPKs and to come back between CD10-12, and that's where we are today. I'm not stressed out just yet, I just want it to happen. I know there are others that have been trying for a long time, so I'm just taking it day by day and trying to enjoy the experience a little. I always say 'it could always be worse,' just to keep things in perspective.

Sis-Those doctors!! Sheesh. Now you can't even get on the CD5-9 program, right? This is terrible news.


----------



## Sis4Us

Nope CD5 was yesterday I'm CD6 today!!! :nope:

I don't think they would let me do it anyway I usually O early so I think that would no block the E I have since I have a lot of it!! :haha:

I've been taking Licorice Root on my own CD3-7 but I'm having some pains around my Ovaries so I'm not sure what's going on!!
Might call my nurse Tom and ask for a scan to see!!


----------



## Lenka78

Terri, I am glad your appointment went so well!!! So FX for you!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Lovepink81 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovepink81 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls.
> I have a question. Has any experienced bloating or a heavy feeling in the uterus and got a BFP? Since my iui I've felt bloated and heavy down there. Also (TMI) gasy. Totally not cute. Today is 5DPIUI. It's the meds right?
> 
> Hi Lovepink. I've had the heaviness and bloat and been both pg and not pg. Seriously, we need a signal of some sort for pregginess! Maybe our nipples could turn all glittery or something. Good grief, any clue would be just aces as all this guessing and waiting is :telephone: .Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for the reply SweetPotato!! Glittery would be awesome. Lol. I hate the tww. :wacko:Click to expand...

The TWW is a bastion of insanity ain't it? I do my best to :ignore: the hell out of it :haha: .

Yay! So glad your appt went well *terripeachy*! I was sad for the casualty too :p . Alrighty then, go other guys, go!

Hope things aren't in the bronchitis realm for your son *Sis* *FX*. I had what seemed like a chest thing coming on yesterday and a little the day before now I'm feeling better :shrug: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Nope CD5 was yesterday I'm CD6 today!!! :nope:
> 
> I don't think they would let me do it anyway I usually O early so I think that would no block the E I have since I have a lot of it!! :haha:
> 
> I've been taking Licorice Root on my own CD3-7 but I'm having some pains around my Ovaries so I'm not sure what's going on!!
> Might call my nurse Tom and ask for a scan to see!!

I hope you get a peak at least then Sis!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

SweetPotato ~ Sorry about the bfn. I'm not going to update you yet until you officially get af though if it is bfn, just in case. It's never over till she shows!

Terri ~ Yay, for the solid smiley and the good appt. :thumbup:

Sis ~ Sorry about the nurse again. And I hope your son is doing ok.

Ash ~ Welcome! Lots to keep up with in this group.

ttcinseattle ~ :dust: for tomorrow! GL!

AFM ~ AF has officially left the building! Hoping I don't see any more of that until September. :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Momof3Girls*: Yeah, I expected at least some spotting by now. We shall see how long she takes to mosey her butt on in! No more AF 'til September sounds excellent :thumbup: . Hoping this is your cycle!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL for the 'morrow *ttcinseattle*! :dust:


----------



## AshNAmber

ERosePW said:


> I couldn't stop reading it either. It was like a fascinating novel I just couldn't put down. I don't much like blood, so maybe not an option for me, but I'm only cd6.... The closer to the end of my cycle I get, the more looney toons I become.


I know it was so interesting.. And then I kept wanting o know how each ladies test actually turned out :haha: 




terripeachy said:


> Hi AshnAmber. I got married this past October as well. Congratulations!! It's such an exciting time.
> 
> I lived through the doctor's visit. We made babies around 5, and then I quickly wiped down and then put on a pad and rolled out. The doctor laughed when I told her that I had intercourse :haha: at 5, and it was only 6. I told her that she's the boss, and she could tell me to do a headstand once a day, and I'd be all over it. Hubs did have a little performance anxiety once he remembered that the doctor was taking a sample, but we ended up working it out! hee hee.
> 
> I had the exam, and she took three slides-CM, sperm collection and something called vaginal pull. She didn't talk about the third slide, but she said my CM was very stretchy (I guess she and the PA were pulling it and measuring). HA!!HA!! It is CD12, and since I had that positive OPK, it should be stretchy and eggwhitey. HA! Oh yeahso on the slide, the CM looked like a fern. To me, it really looked like an icy snowflake. You know how they look on your windshield when it's cold, and there is a small amount of precip in the air? Enough to freeze, but not enough to make an icy windshield. That's what it looked like. She said 'I see good ferning.'
> 
> She checked out the sperm and I got to look under the microscope. The first look was a low power and there were like 5 sperm on the slide. 4 were moving and there was one casualty. The casualty made me nervous because it was not moving at all. It looked like a dead little ant or strawberry seed. Then she turned to high power and those bad boys were swimming all over the place. She was pleased that they were moving within the CM. It was crazy!!
> 
> So, the bottom line is that everything is fine. I have two months more of trying with OPKs and then she will do that dye test (HSG she called it) to see if a tube is blocked. She doesn't think it will be, and she is surprised that my temp is still on 97.6. It better skyrocket tomorrow! I'm feeling really happy and good about everything. I think that solid smiley that keeps staring at me is also making me super happy. HA!!HA!! I'm so easy
> 
> Now I'm almost at the tww. I will not be doing that BOAS. My next success story will actually be buying a pregnancy test. One day!!

Thank you Terri.. Congrats on your wedding :) What day was yours on? Mine was the 25th.. Everything with your doctors appt sounds like it went great.. I'm sending you loads of baby dust and :rofl: at you would stand on your head.. I think your right we would all do just about anything if it meant a BFP


----------



## AshNAmber

MomOf3Girls said:


> SweetPotato ~ Sorry about the bfn. I'm not going to update you yet until you officially get af though if it is bfn, just in case. It's never over till she shows!
> 
> Terri ~ Yay, for the solid smiley and the good appt. :thumbup:
> 
> Sis ~ Sorry about the nurse again. And I hope your son is doing ok.
> 
> Ash ~ Welcome! Lots to keep up with in this group.
> 
> ttcinseattle ~ :dust: for tomorrow! GL!
> 
> AFM ~ AF has officially left the building! Hoping I don't see any more of that until September. :winkwink:


Thanks Hun.. I hope I can keep up :). I think me and you are pretty close in cycle AF was done yesterday..


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, so terri, I love those tests they did (not to sound creepy)! My DH has already had his SA, but I'd love to have a doc's point of view on my cm, and I'd especially love to see if the CM is enabling the spermies to swim through there nice and smooth or not. For some reason, I can't help but feel like that's what's preventing conception for us. Did your OB do this? I'm wondering if my OB does that, or if he'd refer me to a FS. I want to do the HSG also, but again, wasn't sure if OB does that. I'm seeing him on Dec 11 to discuss getting all my hormones and thyroid checked, so I'll ask him then. But I was curious if yours is your OB or not?


----------



## oldermom1975

Welcome Ash! :flower:

Glad your appointment went well, Terri! It sounds like everything is good so far!

ERose: I thought so the first 50 or so pages I read...but now wish that I had a good "negative control" from before ovulation to compare my army of BOAS tests to. 

Hubby came home with 20 cheapo tests yesterday. *sigh*I love him! :kiss:


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> Welcome Ash! :flower:
> 
> Glad your appointment went well, Terri! It sounds like everything is good so far!
> 
> ERose: I thought so the first 50 or so pages I read...but now wish that I had a good "negative control" from before ovulation to compare my army of BOAS tests to.
> 
> Hubby came home with 20 cheepo tests yesterday. *sigh*I love him! :kiss:

Are you gonna BOAS?? I wish you would, no kidding! For some reason I get the feeling that you would so totally do it, Lmao! Although you are correct, a negative control prior to O would've been good.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Ash! :flower:
> 
> Glad your appointment went well, Terri! It sounds like everything is good so far!
> 
> ERose: I thought so the first 50 or so pages I read...but now wish that I had a good "negative control" from before ovulation to compare my army of BOAS tests to.
> 
> Hubby came home with 20 cheepo tests yesterday. *sigh*I love him! :kiss:
> 
> Are you gonna BOAS?? I wish you would, no kidding! For some reason I get the feeling that you would so totally do it, Lmao! Although you are correct, a negative control prior to O would've been good.Click to expand...

Heehee! The question is, when will I stop?
JK
I have done a few though....

more on BOAS:

https://academiclifeinem.com/trick-of-the-trade-urine-pregnancy-test-without-urine/


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Ok, so terri, I love those tests they did (not to sound creepy)! My DH has already had his SA, but I'd love to have a doc's point of view on my cm, and I'd especially love to see if the CM is enabling the spermies to swim through there nice and smooth or not. For some reason, I can't help but feel like that's what's preventing conception for us. Did your OB do this? I'm wondering if my OB does that, or if he'd refer me to a FS. I want to do the HSG also, but again, wasn't sure if OB does that. I'm seeing him on Dec 11 to discuss getting all my hormones and thyroid checked, so I'll ask him then. But I was curious if yours is your OB or not?

Some ladies swear by PreSeed, or Robitussin. We use preseed, and it works pretty well.


----------



## terripeachy

ERosePW said:


> Ok, so terri, I love those tests they did (not to sound creepy)! My DH has already had his SA, but I'd love to have a doc's point of view on my cm, and I'd especially love to see if the CM is enabling the spermies to swim through there nice and smooth or not. For some reason, I can't help but feel like that's what's preventing conception for us. Did your OB do this? I'm wondering if my OB does that, or if he'd refer me to a FS. I want to do the HSG also, but again, wasn't sure if OB does that. I'm seeing him on Dec 11 to discuss getting all my hormones and thyroid checked, so I'll ask him then. But I was curious if yours is your OB or not?

Ash-I got married on 10/12/13. Yay!! Best day ever.

ERose-You're funny and not creepy. My ob/gyn did the testing right there in her office, and she is the one that would do the HSG if I needed it. Just remember to put the notes in your notepad and don't forget to ask. I hope he can do it. My doctor has been delivering babies for over 25 years. A lot of people have come through there, and the baby pics are all along the walls. It's pretty impressive. My doc said for the HSG test, you do not need someone to drive, but it is a little uncomfortable and you'll have cramps. I never like to bother other people when I have to get a procedure. Hope that helps.

Oldermom-your stories kill me. :p Glad your hubs is on board with the testing. No groceries for you guys! Just tests and more tests.


----------



## moni77

Erose ~ I had that testing done as well through my OB - the one terry just had is called the postcoital test - that was the first sign we had that hubby had issues - there was only 1 little guy swimming in the microscope. The rest of the analysis was fine. I also had the HSG scan - I had a little cramping while they were putting the dye in but otherwise I was fine. I think it hurts more if you have some issues or if they do it too late in your cycle - make sure you have the timing right!

AFM - I took the trigger yesterday morning so should ovulate tonight. CBM still had a high reading. Hubby will be home from his business trip by 7pm - so we can have a nice romantic evening - with the exception of him being sick as a dog and me a little under the weather as well - the blowing of the noses is going to be great for the mood! I feel like it is going to be like that episode of Friends when Monica and Chandler were trying to get PG and she was sick...
I know the odds are against us this cycle but I still want to try!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GL tonight, moni!


----------



## terripeachy

moni-what exactly is the trigger? I see people talking about it, but I'm clueless (and at work, so a tad lazy). You guys will do great. I wouldn't let an opportunity pass by because you have a cold. Go for it!!

Also for ERose-my doctor said that she does the HSG after you period but before ovulation, so that's between days 5-10 for best results. You have to call as soon as your period is done and schedule the HSG. It's important to do it in that range. Oh, and sometime hubs and I use preseed. Depends on what's going on. :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

BFN for me this morning :bfn: Not surprised or discouraged. I'm going to keep testing daily, and prob use an FRER on Fri or Sat. If I am knocked up, I wonder what day it will show?!


----------



## moni77

terripeachy said:


> moni-what exactly is the trigger? I see people talking about it, but I'm clueless (and at work, so a tad lazy). You guys will do great. I wouldn't let an opportunity pass by because you have a cold. Go for it!!

The trigger is a shot of ovidril (or some other form of an HSG agent). You give yourself the shot (in the stomach) and then you will ovulate 36 hours later. They do it to time IUIs and IVFs. You would normally do the IUI 24-36 hours after the trigger shot is taken. It also means that a pregnancy test will show a faint positive while it is in your system - usually about 10 days. 

Don't worry we are so going for it!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Also my temp has been 98.1 for four days straight. It's a good temp, I'm just weirded out by the consistency - I've never seen such a straight line on a bbt chart. Do you think the progesterone has something to do with that?

Good luck Moni!!


----------



## Sis4Us

TTC yes P will give u flat temps mine usually look like Stairs!!!! GL

Moni..... In the stomach ouch I do mine in the butt or Hip!!! ;)

AFM.... Talked to my nurse this AM going in for a scan on 12/10(suspected O day) to see what's up and the DR will be in incase we have any issues!!!
If this weird spotting continues I might go this week but w my busy schedule we will see what happens!!!
DH shoud be home Tom sometime so let the Dancing begin!!! :dance:


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> BFN for me this morning :bfn: Not surprised or discouraged. I'm going to keep testing daily, and prob use an FRER on Fri or Sat. If I am knocked up, I wonder what day it will show?!

:dust: to you!!!



moni77 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> moni-what exactly is the trigger? I see people talking about it, but I'm clueless (and at work, so a tad lazy). You guys will do great. I wouldn't let an opportunity pass by because you have a cold. Go for it!!
> 
> The trigger is a shot of ovidril (or some other form of an HSG agent). You give yourself the shot (in the stomach) and then you will ovulate 36 hours later. They do it to time IUIs and IVFs. You would normally do the IUI 24-36 hours after the trigger shot is taken. It also means that a pregnancy test will show a faint positive while it is in your system - usually about 10 days.
> 
> Don't worry we are so going for it!!Click to expand...

I took it for a few of my IUIs a few years ago. It tells you how you will potentially feel in your early pregnancy...I found it interesting!




Sis4Us said:


> TTC yes P will give u flat temps mine usually look like Stairs!!!! GL
> 
> Moni..... In the stomach ouch I do mine in the butt or Hip!!! ;)
> 
> AFM.... Talked to my nurse this AM going in for a scan on 12/10(suspected O day) to see what's up and the DR will be in incase we have any issues!!!
> If this weird spotting continues I might go this week but w my busy schedule we will see what happens!!!
> DH shoud be home Tom sometime so let the Dancing begin!!! :dance:

Grow follies grow!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Yeha!! Have fun!
ttcinseattle-can you put your chart in your signature? I love looking at them all as time progresses.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Thanks for the info Sis, just looked through all your charts and that's just what I'm seeing! Good luck to you!!

Terri, yes, will figure that out as soon as I'm on a real computer today! My siggie needs some work anyway ;)


----------



## MissStacy

I am having a hard time keeping up with this thread, y'all have a lot of TTC energy!!

I am currently CD 6 so nothing exciting going on here. Started my Clomid Monday, CD 4, this is my 3rd round on it.

I also started temping this month and using FF and it already confusing me. 

Happy HUMP day to everyone!


----------



## Lovepink81

Good Morning Ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well. Today is 7DPIUI. I guess the trigger shot is still in my system. I've turned into a POAS addict. POAS this morning, very very faint line. Hoping it's not the trigger shot. We'll see.


----------



## terripeachy

Miss Stacy, I have been addicted to looking at other people's charts. It'll get easier after a couple months, but hopefully you won't have to temp for that long. FX!!

Lovepink-when are you supposed to start testing? Now? hee hee.

ttcinseattle-Sorry for the BFN, but it's early, so hopefully you're ok with it for now.


----------



## oldermom1975

MissStacy said:


> I am having a hard time keeping up with this thread, y'all have a lot of TTC energy!!
> 
> I am currently CD 6 so nothing exciting going on here. Started my Clomid Monday, CD 4, this is my 3rd round on it.
> 
> I also started temping this month and using FF and it already confusing me.
> 
> Happy HUMP day to everyone!

Haha! Not for me though, DH is already asleep! :blush:



Lovepink81 said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> Hope everyone is doing well. Today is 7DPIUI. I guess the trigger shot is still in my system. I've turned into a POAS addict. POAS this morning, very very faint line. Hoping it's notvhe trigger shot. We'll see.

Fingers crossed for you! Have you tested out a trigger before? When I did one (years and years ago) it took a full 14 days to be out of my system. Very disappointing- got AF the day I tested negative! I injected a full 10000 units, though- some docs only recommend 7000 or 5000.
The fact that it is nearly negative now is good- you can likely count on anything you see after this. :thumbup:

Sorry, rambling. Going to bed now. :sleep:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Love pink, Fx for you!!! Hope that line is darker tomorrow!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

TTC ~ Hopefully it was just too early, and you'll get your bfp in a few days. :hugs:

Lovepink ~ I hope it'll be a bfp, and not the trigger shot. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Thanks ladies, for the input on the HSG and CM issue. When I see my dr on the 11th, I will ask him if he'll do HSGs, as I've been TTC for a year now, and i think it's time to GET ON THE BALL. At least want to rule some stuff out. Last time I saw him, I was about 8-9 months into TTC. Now that its been a year, he'll probably agree its time for more tests. I am hoping and praying for a BFP this month though... its my third round of Clomid, so I feel pretty hopeful. Maybe I won't need additional tests. :) :)

As for the Preseed, we used it last cycle for the first time, but I only used the applicator once...all the other times, just applied directly to DH. This cycle, will use the applicator each time around O. And also decided to try the Robitussin thing this cycle. Seems like such a crazy thing, but I saw it highly recommeded by a well known dr in NYC. Since the Clomid seems to be giving me somewhat hostile CM, I'll try just about anything to counter-act it. 

Sorry to those getting BFNs... still early though if AF hasn't shown, so I doubt any of us are givin' up on ya'. :)


----------



## Lovepink81

terripeachy said:


> Miss Stacy, I have been addicted to looking at other people's charts. It'll get easier after a couple months, but hopefully you won't have to temp for that long. FX!!
> 
> Lovepink-when are you supposed to start testing? Now? hee hee.
> 
> ttcinseattle-Sorry for the BFN, but it's early, so hopefully you're ok with it for now.

*Terripeachy* I'm not suppose to test until 12/13. That will make me 16DPIUI. I'm not sure why they're having me wait so long. I usually test out the trigger shot. In the past I've started since 1DPIUI. This cycle i waited until 5DPIUI.


----------



## Lovepink81

ttcinseattle said:


> Love pink, Fx for you!!! Hope that line is darker tomorrow!

Thank you *ttcinseattle*!! Me too!! :wacko:


----------



## Lovepink81

MomOf3Girls said:


> TTC ~ Hopefully it was just too early, and you'll get your bfp in a few days. :hugs:
> 
> Lovepink ~ I hope it'll be a bfp, and not the trigger shot. :thumbup:

*
Momof3Girls* I know...I'm worried about that. I hope it's not the trigger shot also. FX!! :wacko:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hope you at least get a squinter tomorrow *seattle*!

GL tomorrow to you too *oldermom*!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX you start getting some couldn't-be-the-trigger lines soon *Lovepink*!


----------



## Lovepink81

SweetPotatoPi said:


> FX you start getting some couldn't-be-the-trigger lines soon *Lovepink*!

Thank you SweetPotato!! I really hope it's not!! :winkwink:


----------



## Sis4Us

Love hope its not the trigger but I got a squinted 8dpo a few cycles back and it was the trigger total bummer so I started waiting until 10dpo to test so I wouldn't get my hopes up!!! FX


----------



## Lovepink81

Sis4Us said:


> Love hope its not the trigger but I got a squinted 8dpo a few cycles back and it was the trigger total bummer so I started waiting until 10dpo to test so I wouldn't get my hopes up!!! FX

I know...that's why I'm not getting my hopes up. Thank you Sis4U!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Hope you at least get a squinter tomorrow *seattle*!

Thanks SweetPotato me too! The least these Wondfos could do is give me an evap to wonder about! I've never seen such stark white tests ;)

Good luck, Oldermom!!!


----------



## ERosePW

moni77 said:


> Erose ~ I had that testing done as well through my OB - the one terry just had is called the postcoital test - that was the first sign we had that hubby had issues - there was only 1 little guy swimming in the microscope. The rest of the analysis was fine. I also had the HSG scan - I had a little cramping while they were putting the dye in but otherwise I was fine. I think it hurts more if you have some issues or if they do it too late in your cycle - make sure you have the timing right!
> 
> AFM - I took the trigger yesterday morning so should ovulate tonight. CBM still had a high reading. Hubby will be home from his business trip by 7pm - so we can have a nice romantic evening - with the exception of him being sick as a dog and me a little under the weather as well - the blowing of the noses is going to be great for the mood! I feel like it is going to be like that episode of Friends when Monica and Chandler were trying to get PG and she was sick...
> I know the odds are against us this cycle but I still want to try!

Moni, thank you for the info! I'm curious and hadn't done research since I'm just now starting to consider asking my OB about doing it. I wondered what it was like. I really hope he does it, because I love my OB (creepy again, I'm on a roll). 

GL with your baby makin' tonight! Catch that eggie, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Almost the end of 15DPO and still no AF :shrug: . I started the pre-spotting spotting lol earlier today and figured I'd come on by tonight but nothin' :huh: . O-v-e-r this cycle with this hideous chart :haha: . I know to stop the progesterone earlier next time at least lol.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Edited my siggy with my charts, testing now...


----------



## ttcinseattle

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Almost the end of 15DPO and still no AF :shrug: . I started the pre-spotting spotting lol earlier today and figured I'd come on by tonight but nothin' :huh: . O-v-e-r this cycle with this hideous chart :haha: . I know to stop the progesterone earlier next time at least lol.

When do you usually stop the progesterone cream? Annoying hormones suck, but messing with them is a little nerve wracking too! :dohh:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GL tomorrow, oldermom! :dust:

SweetPotato ~ I hope you get an answer soon so you're no longer in 2ww limbo!

Ttcinseattle ~ I hope you get some answers soon too. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Hope you at least get a squinter tomorrow *seattle*!
> 
> Thanks SweetPotato me too! The least these Wondfos could do is give me an evap to wonder about! I've never seen such stark white tests ;)
> 
> Good luck, Oldermom!!!Click to expand...

Thanks! It's so hard to get freakin concentrated pee!


----------



## oldermom1975

Spoiler
Took this today, in under 10 minutes. Please pray this baby sticks ladies!
:shock:
Let's see, what I did this month:
1) take every supplement that has ever been rumored to help anyone get pregnant: DHEA, CoQ10, tons of folic acid, tons of VitD, baby aspirin, B-complex, Iron, Calcium, Fish oil, and 25mg of Benadryl 3xdaily.
(check)
2) run to the bathroom at odd hours to pee in a cup
(check, check)
3) use google like an MD
(check, check, check)
4) blood on a stick (need I say more)
5) pray
6) beg
7) bargain
ah, you get the idea :)


----------



## oldermom1975

By the way, BOAS did work for me.


----------



## AshNAmber

Congrats oldermom :dance: hope you have a H&H 9 months


----------



## charlie15

Yey congratulations oldermum! Everything crossed for a sticky bean! How are you feeling?


----------



## garfie

Congrats older mum :happydance:

Now you're going to get us all trying BOAS again:haha:

Hope you are okay at what Dpo did you get pos BOAS:flower:

What a nice Christmas pressie :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Wow!! Congratulations!! Send me your extra tests! Just kidding. I'm so excited for you, but I miss you being a part of our group already.

I bet you're on Cloud 9 this morning. Wonderful!!


----------



## oldermom1975

charlie15 said:


> Yey congratulations oldermum! Everything crossed for a sticky bean! How are you feeling?

Okay, had a few spells of dizziness today (had that with DD's pregnancy), and nearly had to stop in my run this morning (before I tested- that should have been a big clue). But besides that, pretty darn good. :cloud9:



garfie said:


> Congrats older mum :happydance:
> 
> Now you're going to get us all trying BOAS again:haha:
> 
> Hope you are okay at what Dpo did you get pos BOAS:flower:
> 
> What a nice Christmas pressie :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


I got the positive BOAS on 11dpo- I hadn't tried before then. There is every chance this could be another chemical- so I am trying to stay a little detached. (nothing to see here, please disperse!) :haha:
Not very good at that, though.




terripeachy said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!! Send me your extra tests! Just kidding. I'm so excited for you, but I miss you being a part of our group already.
> 
> I bet you're on Cloud 9 this morning. Wonderful!!

If I make it through my first trimester, I will send tests to anybody on this thread who wants them. (I do have 45!)
If you don't mind, I would like to lurk/stick around for a little while. Like I said above, I have had three chemicals in the past year- and I am naturally a little scared. 
Plus, the dialogue on this thread makes me laugh! :flower:
That all being said...:happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

Of course, if someone is uncomfortable with me staying, I can lurk instead! PM me if you are uncomfortable, and I will honor your wishes. :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Hope it's a sticky Bean!!!!! :dance:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Congrats oldermom! I hope you have a healthy, sticky pregnancy! :happydance: 
Which Christmas smiley would you like? :xmas1: :xmas4: :xmas12:


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> Congrats oldermom! I hope you have a healthy, sticky pregnancy! :happydance:
> Which Christmas smiley would you like? :xmas1: :xmas4: :xmas12:

The thumbs up one feels the most like my awkward personality.


----------



## kfs1

Congrats oldermom!!!

I'm out. :witch: came this morning. Boooooooooooo. :(


----------



## oldermom1975

kfs1 said:


> Congrats oldermom!!!
> 
> I'm out. :witch: came this morning. Boooooooooooo. :(

Stupid hag! Why can't she just stay away from everyone for say...nine and a half months???


----------



## oldermom1975

Hah! I told my DH and true to form, he said "I can't see anything". The test dried darker than the pic. Wanted to slap the back of his flollicularly-challenged head! :dohh:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

kfs1 said:


> Congrats oldermom!!!
> 
> I'm out. :witch: came this morning. Boooooooooooo. :(

I'm so sorry. :hugs: 
What do you want? :xmas5: :xmas11: :xmas18: :xmas19: :xmas21:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> Spoiler
> Took this today, in under 10 minutes. Please pray this baby sticks ladies!
> :shock:
> Let's see, what I did this month:
> 1) take every supplement that has ever been rumored to help anyone get pregnant: DHEA, CoQ10, tons of folic acid, tons of VitD, baby aspirin, B-complex, Iron, Calcium, Fish oil, and 25mg of Benadryl 3xdaily.
> (check)
> 2) run to the bathroom at odd hours to pee in a cup
> (check, check)
> 3) use google like an MD
> (check, check, check)
> 4) blood on a stick (need I say more)
> 5) pray
> 6) beg
> 7) bargain
> ah, you get the idea :)
> View attachment 706389

Woohoo!!! :wohoo: Stick little poppyseed stick! :dust: <3 :dust: I understand your caution for sure but congratulations my dear 'cause today you are pregnant and right now you're just over the moon :cloud9: . What does the Benadryl do? How much FA and D did you take? Eeeeeek! I'm so happy for you!



ttcinseattle said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Almost the end of 15DPO and still no AF :shrug: . I started the pre-spotting spotting lol earlier today and figured I'd come on by tonight but nothin' :huh: . O-v-e-r this cycle with this hideous chart :haha: . I know to stop the progesterone earlier next time at least lol.
> 
> When do you usually stop the progesterone cream? Annoying hormones suck, but messing with them is a little nerve wracking too! :dohh:Click to expand...

She finally graced my doorstep in all her wicked glory around 4 this morning :haha: . That was my first cycle on it so this brand spanking new cycle I will stop it at 13DPO. Maybe the extra day in my LP kicked something into place so my hormones won't be all psycho this month.



kfs1 said:


> Congrats oldermom!!!
> 
> I'm out. :witch: came this morning. Boooooooooooo. :(

Booooooooooo! Sorry she got you kfs :flower: .


----------



## oldermom1975

[/QUOTE]SweetPotatoPi:
Woohoo!!! :wohoo: Stick little poppyseed stick! :dust: <3 :dust: I understand your caution for sure but congratulations my dear 'cause today you are pregnant and right now you're just over the moon :cloud9: . What does the Benadryl do? How much FA and D did you take? Eeeeeek! I'm so happy for you! [/QUOTE]
*
The benadryl was for my suspected immune issues. There are a lot of anecdotal stories on Dr. Google about it- and since it is not harmful in pregnancy, I figured "Why not?". I took 2400mcg of folic acid and 2400IU of VitD, and tried very hard to put extra VitD-rich foods in my diet, like salmon and enriched full-fat milk. Yum. And you are right, I am going to enjoy the next few days-next 8 months as much as I can. If you can cry about the downs, you should celebrate the ups, however long they last. *


[/QUOTE]
She finally graced my doorstep in all her wicked glory around 4 this morning :haha: . That was my first cycle on it so this brand spanking new cycle I will stop it at 13DPO. Maybe the extra day in my LP kicked something into place so my hormones won't be all psycho this month.

[/QUOTE]
*
Very sorry about . She sucks. It sounds like your hormones are starting to get a little more regular, though. That is good and worth a !*


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry kfs1. *hugs* That came out of nowhere. Does this mean you still have a chance in December? I hope so!! Change your date to the end of the month and try again!

Oldermom-I hope you stick around. It doesn't make me sad at all. I'm really happy for you.

SweetPotatoPi-at least now you can try again. Hopefully your hormones will be in check this month.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Congrats Oldermom! It's Christmas time, I think this baby will stick :) Fx for you, and please stick around and let us know how you're doing!

KFS sorry about AF :(

SweetPotato on the other hand I'm glad AF finally got you so you can start a new cycle!

Still BFN for me. On either 9 or 10dpo today and using Wondfos. I thought I might be seeing the smallest hint of something around 5 minutes but I think I've got line eye and didn't see anything at 10 minutes. I'm going to use one of my FRERs tomorrow morning, it might be early, but I don't know if I fully trust Wondfos having never used them before. We will see, I should see something on an FRER either tomorrow or Saturday. If nothing, I probably need to stop kidding myself.


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Congrats Oldermom! It's Christmas time, I think this baby will stick :) Fx for you, and please stick around and let us know how you're doing!
> 
> KFS sorry about AF :(
> 
> SweetPotato on the other hand I'm glad AF finally got you so you can start a new cycle!
> 
> Still BFN for me. On either 9 or 10dpo today and using Wondfos. I thought I might be seeing the smallest hint of something around 5 minutes but I think I've got line eye and didn't see anything at 10 minutes. I'm going to use one of my FRERs tomorrow morning, it might be early, but I don't know if I fully trust Wondfos having never used them before. We will see, I should see something on an FRER either tomorrow or Saturday. If nothing, I probably need to stop kidding myself.

If you want you can post a pic and we can all squint at it! (line porn!):happydance:
FX this is it for you!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry she showed sweet potato. I was hoping your bfn would end up bfp over time. But yay for a nice lp! I'm going to go ahead and pick a smiley for you and kfs1 since you didn't pick. If you don't like, I can change it, no problem.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> ttcinseattle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Oldermom! It's Christmas time, I think this baby will stick :) Fx for you, and please stick around and let us know how you're doing!
> 
> KFS sorry about AF :(
> 
> SweetPotato on the other hand I'm glad AF finally got you so you can start a new cycle!
> 
> Still BFN for me. On either 9 or 10dpo today and using Wondfos. I thought I might be seeing the smallest hint of something around 5 minutes but I think I've got line eye and didn't see anything at 10 minutes. I'm going to use one of my FRERs tomorrow morning, it might be early, but I don't know if I fully trust Wondfos having never used them before. We will see, I should see something on an FRER either tomorrow or Saturday. If nothing, I probably need to stop kidding myself.
> 
> If you want you can post a pic and we can all squint at it! (line porn!):happydance:
> FX this is it for you!Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Line porn indeed! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3BGXHBKhI


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MomOf3Girls said:


> So sorry she showed sweet potato. I was hoping your bfn would end up bfp over time. But yay for a nice lp! I'm going to go ahead and pick a smiley for you and kfs1 since you didn't pick. If you don't like, I can change it, no problem.

You know I had visions of being That Girl That Didn't Get a BFP for Two Weeks :haha: .

Ha! I knew I forgot something! I'm sure whatever you picked is perfect :D .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Just looked, yep, it's perfect *Mo3G* :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Line porn indeed! :haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3BGXHBKhI[/QUOTE]


Yep, that is me. :) And DH. :haha:


----------



## ttcinseattle

oldermom1975 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Line porn indeed! :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3BGXHBKhI


Yep, that is me. :) And DH. :haha:[/QUOTE]

That is the laugh I needed! And trust me, if there was anything to see with a zoom and an invert, I'd be posting it! :)

I was just about to pee, but thinking of holding it and wasting an FRER lol.


----------



## Sis4Us

Why the Benedryl Oldermom???

I heard ladies takin it to sway Pink cuz it dries up CM but not to help w Fertilty??

Wondering I'd I should add but I'd be out most the day cuz it Knocks me on my Butt!! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Why the Benedryl Oldermom???
> 
> I heard ladies takin it to sway Pink cuz it dries up CM but not to help w Fertilty??
> 
> Wondering I'd I should add but I'd be out most the day cuz it Knocks me on my Butt!! :haha:

I suspect that I have some (undefined) immune problem (where my body will attack the embryo during implantation, such as overactive NK cells, etc), which can cause repeated miscarriages (depending on the woman and the type of problem). There is no specialist in my area that does the kind of advanced testing that I would need to diagnose such a thing- so I of course referred to Google, and found a lot of women who had RPL's tried Benadryl and achieved their BFP's. As Benadryl doesn't harm the baby I decided to give it a go.


----------



## oldermom1975

It also is worth noting (anecdotal, I know) that the first time I achieved a lasting pregnancy was just after my D&C from the blighted ovum. Doctors used to prescribe D&C's as a fertility treatment for women having trouble (I think they called it a 'therapeutic D&C')- it works for a small segment of the population- but they don't anymore because of the risks of the procedure. One thing a D&C does is scrape you pretty thin- my endo probably contributed to the problems in the uterine lining before the procedure (enhanced inflammatory cells).


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies.... I'm new here. I want to say today makes 13dpo for me but it looks like I am out for December as I just saw a little tinge of what looks like AF :cry: I don't know but I do know I can use some help in how to properly track my cycle so if anyone can offer advice I would appreciate it. Or if there is another thread I should be on for that info let me know. 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies.... I'm new here. I want to say today makes 13dpo for me but it looks like I am out for December as I just saw a little tinge of what looks like AF :cry: I don't know but I do know I can use some help in how to properly track my cycle so if anyone can offer advice I would appreciate it. Or if there is another thread I should be on for that info let me know.
> 
> Good luck to you all.

Welcome! Most of the women here use Fertility Friend. If you click on any of our charts (or my ticker) it will take you there and you can set up your own account. I am sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies.... I'm new here. I want to say today makes 13dpo for me but it looks like I am out for December as I just saw a little tinge of what looks like AF :cry: I don't know but I do know I can use some help in how to properly track my cycle so if anyone can offer advice I would appreciate it. Or if there is another thread I should be on for that info let me know.
> 
> Good luck to you all.

Hi Smiles, welcome! Like oldermom said, a lot of us use Fertility Friend. You can track everything in FF, and if you really want to become familiar with what your body is doing, you can chart your temperature there too. Using OPKs will also help you pinpoint when you ovulate. Does that help?


----------



## Sis4Us

Oldermom ..... Thanks for the info I think those test and the Lining cleanse is what my Dr will start doing after this cycle!!
My nurse said something about cleaning the lining cuz I'm having strange spotting but I think it's due to a Cyst!!
Also I keep telling them about my MC last year and how my body was fighting it....I thought I had food Poisining I had to go to the ER before the MC for dehydration, fever Chills and other things!!!! I've never been sick like that Before in my life :nope: and my blood test from the ER showed my antibodies high!!! 

I know my DH has sperm issues and Abnormalities due to his Varicocle but him also having a reversal can cause high antibodies to Increase they told me the Sperm wash Fixes that but I don't see how :shrug:

Ill have to research the Benedryl !!! thanks


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom and ERose..... Thank you. I am going to get that app for my phone. My cycle seems to be erratic lately so I really don't even know what to put in for a cycle length if it asks me. I've looked at other charts and it's so confusing to me. I guess after a couple cycles I'll figure it out. 

Thanks again.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry if AF has gotten you *Smiles013* :hugs: . FF has a charting course that you can access when you sign up. I learned charting/temping from *Taking Charge of Your Fertility*. Excellent resource! Maybe you could see if your library has a copy? Good luck this cycle!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome smiles! You already have some good advice there. Just wanted to say welcome. Hope you have a short stay in ttc!


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> Spoiler
> Took this today, in under 10 minutes. Please pray this baby sticks ladies!
> :shock:
> Let's see, what I did this month:
> 1) take every supplement that has ever been rumored to help anyone get pregnant: DHEA, CoQ10, tons of folic acid, tons of VitD, baby aspirin, B-complex, Iron, Calcium, Fish oil, and 25mg of Benadryl 3xdaily.
> (check)
> 2) run to the bathroom at odd hours to pee in a cup
> (check, check)
> 3) use google like an MD
> (check, check, check)
> 4) blood on a stick (need I say more)
> 5) pray
> 6) beg
> 7) bargain
> ah, you get the idea :)
> View attachment 706389

WOW, many many congratulations and so hope this will be your healthy pregnancy and here to stay.... sticky sticky sticky please for oldermom :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome Smiles13. I actually had a busy work day today, and couldn't play. :( 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotato, sorry it wasn't your time right now, I guess you pick yourself up and try again next cycle with massive fingers crossed and lots of baby dust glittering over you.

Life sucks being a woman and fulfilling our dreams. Big hugs and keep going.

x


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Line porn indeed! :haha:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pb3BGXHBKhI


Yep, that is me. :) And DH. :haha:[/QUOTE]

Oh dear, that is what happened to us back in July and it was there, DH was being cautious and rightly so as we lost little naughty baby...

Made me laugh though... :dohh:


----------



## garfie

Welcome smiles - I'm only just joining the game after watching dexter and his mrs announcing her pregnancy :haha: I guessed she was last scene:winkwink:hubby cottoned on about 2 seconds before she announced it:haha:

Pregnancy and babies everywhere:wacko:

Welcome again

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> SweetPotato, sorry it wasn't your time right now, I guess you pick yourself up and try again next cycle with massive fingers crossed and lots of baby dust glittering over you.
> 
> Life sucks being a woman and fulfilling our dreams. Big hugs and keep going.
> 
> x

Yep, we keep pushing through don't we? Gets exhausting at times! :p Hoping my time is just around the corner :) .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*garfie*: Random pg women and babies are constantly stalking me :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

<<<<<< Being Stalked Daily!!!!


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG congrats Oldermom! I hope you stick around, I get so hopeful when one of us gets a BFP!!


----------



## Smiles013

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. :hug:

And Oldermom.... Congrats! Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Blueshoney

Ok, so I think my DH's positivity is rubbing off on me. I knit, and I have spent the last 2 days looking at baby patterns. OMG so many cute patterns.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Oldermom ..... Thanks for the info I think those test and the Lining cleanse is what my Dr will start doing after this cycle!!
> My nurse said something about cleaning the lining cuz I'm having strange spotting but I think it's due to a Cyst!!
> Also I keep telling them about my MC last year and how my body was fighting it....I thought I had food Poisining I had to go to the ER before the MC for dehydration, fever Chills and other things!!!! I've never been sick like that Before in my life :nope: and my blood test from the ER showed my antibodies high!!!
> 
> I know my DH has sperm issues and Abnormalities due to his Varicocle but him also having a reversal can cause high antibodies to Increase they told me the Sperm wash Fixes that but I don't see how :shrug:
> 
> Ill have to research the Benedryl !!! thanks

A lot of women who have immune issues get a prescription of prednisone or the like to start taking once they have ovulated (you can read about it a lot more on the Recurrent Miscarriage Thread page). There was one woman on there who had 10 early losses, all due to these issues. She only carried one to term when she found a doc who prescribed her steroids to keep her body from attacking the baby.
I don't know much about sperm issues, but perhaps someone else on this thread does?
Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Blueshoney said:


> Ok, so I think my DH's positivity is rubbing off on me. I knit, and I have spent the last 2 days looking at baby patterns. OMG so many cute patterns.

What's with the positive husbands?! I'm always like quit trying to jinx this with your positive attitude lol :haha: I hope he's right though, there's nothing cuter than hand knit baby sweaters.

Oldermom, the prednisone/benadryl totally makes sense to me. Have you ever done the Benadryl before? I hope you've found the problem and that this is the key to your sticky baby this month!!


----------



## Blueshoney

ttcinseattle said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I think my DH's positivity is rubbing off on me. I knit, and I have spent the last 2 days looking at baby patterns. OMG so many cute patterns.
> 
> What's with the positive husbands?! I'm always like quit trying to jinx this with your positive attitude lol :haha: I hope he's right though, there's nothing cuter than hand knit baby sweaters.
> 
> !Click to expand...

LOL I totally feel the same, like Dude you will totally jinx us! I am creating baby boy pattern lists and baby girl pattern lists. There is this totally adorable mukluks bootie pattern and the most adorable stuffed crochet bear.


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Oldermom, the prednisone/benadryl totally makes sense to me. Have you ever done the Benadryl before? I hope you've found the problem and that this is the key to your sticky baby this month!!

I hope so too! [-o&lt;
I tried it in August (which was chemical #2- #4 if you count the two chemicals before DD), but started really late in my cycle. Between that and the low progesterone....:nope:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Uh oh ladies, need some advice here. I just temped at my usual time and my temp has dropped to baseline. I did have to get up with DS at 3am, and took my temp then and it was 98 (just .1 below what it has been for days). Do you think it went down just because my sleep was interrupted? Or is my body fighting the progesterone to have a period? I did get 3 hours of sleep before the second temp. I'm so worried this is a really bad sign...


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> Spoiler
> Took this today, in under 10 minutes. Please pray this baby sticks ladies!
> :shock:
> Let's see, what I did this month:
> 1) take every supplement that has ever been rumored to help anyone get pregnant: DHEA, CoQ10, tons of folic acid, tons of VitD, baby aspirin, B-complex, Iron, Calcium, Fish oil, and 25mg of Benadryl 3xdaily.
> (check)
> 2) run to the bathroom at odd hours to pee in a cup
> (check, check)
> 3) use google like an MD
> (check, check, check)
> 4) blood on a stick (need I say more)
> 5) pray
> 6) beg
> 7) bargain
> ah, you get the idea :)
> View attachment 706389

I can't believe I'm just now seeing this! CONGRATS!!! How exciting! So happy for you. :happydance: And I'll be praying that this is a sticky one. :flower:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Eek! Please ignore my earlier panicked post. After posting it and then actually getting out of bed I took an FRER and :bfp: :happydance:

Pic attached for your squinting pleasure :winkwink: Please let this one stick, please let this one stick!
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## charlie15

Ooh congratulations. Seattle :happydance: hoping for a sticky bean for you too x


----------



## ERosePW

ttcinseattle said:


> Eek! Please ignore my earlier panicked post. After posting it and then actually getting out of bed I took an FRER and :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Pic attached for your squinting pleasure :winkwink: Please let this one stick, please let this one stick!

OMG ttcinseattle, that's SUCH great news!! And that is proof right there that just because a temp drops, doesnt mean you're out! I love that. (Now I can stop freaking out when I see a temp drop on my chart, hehe). :) Congrats Hun! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## garfie

Ok TTC so I will delete my post - had just said my temp went down and I was convinced I was out but the next day up up up it went and I got my BFP:wacko:

Congrats hun - so pleased for you - so now put your thermometer away your temps will go up and down:winkwink:

How many DPO are you hun and did you do/take anything differently this month:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> I can't believe I'm just now seeing this! CONGRATS!!! How exciting! So happy for you. :happydance: And I'll be praying that this is a sticky one. :flower:

:cloud9:


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Eek! Please ignore my earlier panicked post. After posting it and then actually getting out of bed I took an FRER and :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Pic attached for your squinting pleasure :winkwink: Please let this one stick, please let this one stick!

Yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stick, baby stick!

Oh, and awesome pic!


----------



## ttcinseattle

garfie said:


> Ok TTC so I will delete my post - had just said my temp went down and I was convinced I was out but the next day up up up it went and I got my BFP:wacko:
> 
> Congrats hun - so pleased for you - so now put your thermometer away your temps will go up and down:winkwink:
> 
> How many DPO are you hun and did you do/take anything differently this month:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thank you so much, and isn't that the funniest thing? Never would have thought a temp dip could be a good thing this late in my cycle!

This cycle I used OPKs and DTD 6 days in a row up to CD17. I'm pretty positive I O'd on CD16 although there's a small chance it was CD17, so today I'm 10 or 11dpo. I took prenatals and Vitamin D as usual, but cut back on sweets this cycle. My body doesn't seem to have difficulty getting pregnant, but I had a chemical last month that I think was caused by breastfeeding, so this month I cut back on BFing DS to twice a day (progressively over the month, started out at more like 3-4 times a day) and started using progesterone on CD18, Emerita brand 1/4 tsp twice a day. I'm going to go to the doc today and have them check out my progesterone levels.



oldermom1975 said:


> ttcinseattle said:
> 
> 
> Eek! Please ignore my earlier panicked post. After posting it and then actually getting out of bed I took an FRER and :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Pic attached for your squinting pleasure :winkwink: Please let this one stick, please let this one stick!
> 
> Yay!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Stick, baby stick!
> 
> Oh, and awesome pic!Click to expand...

Isn't it an awesome pic?! I can't believe it can go from totally blank to that in just one day! I did cave and take an FRER yesterday morning just in case the Wondfos weren't working, and it was white as a sheet.

After it started showing up today at the 2 minute mark I decided to dip a Wondfo, and that one is a real squinter. I can definitely see a shadow on it, but I doubt I could photograph it. If that was the only test I had today I would be going insane right about now! I'm going to keep taking the Wondfos though to make sure the line keeps getting darker, and in a couple of days I'll take a Clear Blue Weeks Predictor. I really want to dip one of those today, but they're not sensitive enough, and if it flashed "Not Pregnant" at me I would be so miffed :winkwink:


----------



## Blueshoney

Wooohooo! So happy for you seattle! All these BFPs makes me think this is our month ladies!

TMI alert! I'm on CD10, fertitlity friend tells me I probably ovulated yesterday but I haven't gotten a + opk. I have had EWCM or watery. Since CD5, we bd CD5,6,and 9. Is it normal to have fertitle CM multiple times a month? I also had ewcm during my AF, which has always been common for me. Is anyone else like this!v


----------



## ttcinseattle

Blueshoney said:


> Wooohooo! So happy for you seattle! All these BFPs makes me think this is our month ladies!
> 
> TMI alert! I'm on CD10, fertitlity friend tells me I probably ovulated yesterday but I haven't gotten a + opk. I have had EWCM or watery. Since CD5, we bd CD5,6,and 9. Is it normal to have fertitle CM multiple times a month? I also had ewcm during my AF, which has always been common for me. Is anyone else like this!v

I never really get EWCM, just really watery, and it comes at the right time as well as totally randomly throughout the month. I've been having watery CM in just the last couple of days for instance! Enough that I even went and checked for my period! So yes, I think this is totally normal.

Can you post a link to your FF chart?


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats TTC !!!!!


----------



## moni77

congrats oldermom!!


----------



## moni77

and congrats ttc!!! Wow looking like a great month! Keep them coming!


----------



## Lenka78

Oldermom, ttc, congratulations, ladies!!! H&H 9 months to you both!!! Awesome news!!! Please, let us ALL get our BFPs this month!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Woohoo!! I'm so happy for you ttcinseattle! This is such great news and all good things are happening so early in the month. I can't even believe it!

Your picture is clear as a bell too. I didn't even have to enlarge it (I suck at looking at line porn). Yay!!

PS. I'm happy I got crosshairs today. Had such a crazy day I didn't even realize the crosshairs until just now. hip hip for me too! hee hee.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ttcinseattle said:


> Eek! Please ignore my earlier panicked post. After posting it and then actually getting out of bed I took an FRER and :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Pic attached for your squinting pleasure :winkwink: Please let this one stick, please let this one stick!

Woohoo! Awesome seattle! :dance: Congrats! Sticky, sticky, extra sticky vibes doll :dust: <3 :dust: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yay for CH's *terripeachy* :) .


----------



## ttcinseattle

Thanks for he congrats everyone, and yay for crosshairs Terri! Your chart is looking good so far!

I got a "qualified" congrats from my doctor today. She wasn't convinced my test looks positive :dohh: I was like you've got to be kidding me! Anyway, she said to test again in a few days and make sure it's darker and to continue with the progesterone which is really the only reason I went in today. She says it's perfectly safe, and could be beneficial. So I feel good about that, and I didn't really need her to confirm the pregnancy, so whatever. I can see it with my own two eyes and thank goodness the rest of you ladies can too or I'd think I was losing it! :haha:

Can't wait to see some more :bfp: from everyone!


----------



## Blueshoney

Blueshoney said:


> Wooohooo! So happy for you seattle! All these BFPs makes me think this is our month ladies!
> 
> TMI alert! I'm on CD10, fertitlity friend tells me I probably ovulated yesterday but I haven't gotten a + opk. I have had EWCM or watery. Since CD5, we bd CD5,6,and 9. Is it normal to have fertitle CM multiple times a month? I also had ewcm during my AF, which has always been common for me. Is anyone else like this!v

Ok so never mind! I did a second OPK test today and got a positive. I apparently should be testing twice a day! So I should be ovulating in the day or so. FX!


----------



## Sis4Us

Ds2 Bday (check)
Bday Party (check)
Packing (gettin there)
Make a Baby (hoping to check) ;)


----------



## fandabby

ttcinseattle said:


> Eek! Please ignore my earlier panicked post. After posting it and then actually getting out of bed I took an FRER and :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Pic attached for your squinting pleasure :winkwink: Please let this one stick, please let this one stick!


Congratulations seattle, sending you lots of positive vibes for a sticky bean... :dust:


----------



## fandabby

Blueshoney said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo! So happy for you seattle! All these BFPs makes me think this is our month ladies!
> 
> TMI alert! I'm on CD10, fertitlity friend tells me I probably ovulated yesterday but I haven't gotten a + opk. I have had EWCM or watery. Since CD5, we bd CD5,6,and 9. Is it normal to have fertitle CM multiple times a month? I also had ewcm during my AF, which has always been common for me. Is anyone else like this!v
> 
> Ok so never mind! I did a second OPK test today and got a positive. I apparently should be testing twice a day! So I should be ovulating in the day or so. FX!Click to expand...

Good luck, hope you catch your egg... :baby:


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Birthday Sis, and hope all the parties went well. I hope you can check the last two off your list in the near future. :)

Blueshoney-Go get 'em girl!! hee hee.

FFoe has changed my crosshairs, but at least I still have them. I'm 3dpo for the second day in a row. Wonderful. *rolling eyes*


----------



## fandabby

Looks like I'm the next tester, getting nervous.

Having mild cramps well have done actually since my positive on OPK so something is going on.

No other symptoms really so I don't know.

I'll probably start testing Monday, I can never help myself...

Good luck to everyone TTC and Sticky Babies to the BFPs....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Ds2 Bday (check)
> Bday Party (check)
> Packing (gettin there)
> Make a Baby (hoping to check) ;)

Shoot, I need to make a list of stuff we need to do to start getting ready for moving, blah. How was the party? Come on baby-makin'! :bunny: 



Blueshoney said:


> Blueshoney said:
> 
> 
> Wooohooo! So happy for you seattle! All these BFPs makes me think this is our month ladies!
> 
> TMI alert! I'm on CD10, fertitlity friend tells me I probably ovulated yesterday but I haven't gotten a + opk. I have had EWCM or watery. Since CD5, we bd CD5,6,and 9. Is it normal to have fertitle CM multiple times a month? I also had ewcm during my AF, which has always been common for me. Is anyone else like this!v
> 
> Ok so never mind! I did a second OPK test today and got a positive. I apparently should be testing twice a day! So I should be ovulating in the day or so. FX!Click to expand...

FX for you Blues! Happy BD'ing :) .



terripeachy said:


> Happy Birthday Sis, and hope all the parties went well. I hope you can check the last two off your list in the near future. :)
> 
> Blueshoney-Go get 'em girl!! hee hee.
> 
> FFoe has changed my crosshairs, but at least I still have them. I'm 3dpo for the second day in a row. Wonderful. *rolling eyes*

Oh FF with its mind games :dohh: . Glad they didn't pull a complete snatch and run though!



fandabby said:


> Looks like I'm the next tester, getting nervous.
> 
> Having mild cramps well have done actually since my positive on OPK so something is going on.
> 
> No other symptoms really so I don't know.
> 
> I'll probably start testing Monday, I can never help myself...
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC and Sticky Babies to the BFPs....

GL fandabby! I hope you've got your rainbow brewin' in there :dust: .


----------



## ttcinseattle

Fandabby, that's how I was feeling, sounds promising! 

Terri, doesn't make sense to me that FF moved your CH. Maybe I'm not a charting pro, but I think it looks like you O'd yesterday still. Was your first day of pos OPKs as dark as the second? Either way, hope your body is getting down to business in there!


----------



## terripeachy

ttcinseattle-I use the CB digital OPK so it just has a solid smiley face for two days. I don't use those OPKs with the lines. That would drive me crazy. Thanks. I think I Od the day before also. Ffoe is just random-especially for me. If you click on my chart and scroll down, look at my previous charts. It says I O'd three days before my period. And then the month before it says I didn't even O. It's just wackadoodle. I can't really trust it that much, but I still like looking at it. hee hee. 

Glad your temperature jumped back up. Love seeing that green line. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Wow! Four pages for me to read through and catch up on! I'll explain what happened to us and why I was MIA in a sec, but first. . . . 

Congrats ttcinseattle! :happydance: I def see a line there, not sure why your doc wasn't sure about it though. Do you want :xmas1: :xmas4: or :xmas12: ?

GL to those getting pos opk's and about to o!

Thursday am we set out from our home in SC, EARLY, like drove away at 6:30. We are headed to LA area CA. DH has to be there next week for work, and I'm o'ing that week and there's no way I'm missing it! So dragging the family out it is. Plus, after CA, we are going to UT and ID to spend Christmas with DH's fam. We had planned to stop in or right after Dallas and get a hotel for the night. When we got to Dallas, they were getting freezing rain and sleet. We were told it was to be worse on Friday (which was the next day), and continue being bad till Tuesday. We decided to keep going all night to escape the area, plus fewer people on the road at night to have accidents with. We saw a lot of Texans doing stupid things. DH's Idaho upbringing kicked in, and he got us out of the area safely. Got to El Paso by mid morning, and was finally out of the snow and ice. Too late to get a hotel then, so we kept on to Phoenix and got to his sisters place where we stayed the night. Took turns driving/sleeping. So, I didn't get on yesterday, sorry to ttcinseattle that I'm updating you late. Today, we finish up to LA sometime when DH is ready to leave. Didn't get to temp on Friday bc of the above. Plus, luckily I'm not due to o for a few days bc it's looking like I'll need a few pre-o temps in the new time zone. Temp today was wacky, a little high. Two hours later than my usual time on east coast. Thursday temp back home was high too, but I had a restless sleep, and took it an hour early. Did an advanced digital opk yesterday evening that has the flashy smile 4 days in advance, and neg. So, it's a relief that I still have days to adjust to my new area for the week.


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> Looks like I'm the next tester, getting nervous.
> 
> Having mild cramps well have done actually since my positive on OPK so something is going on.
> 
> No other symptoms really so I don't know.
> 
> I'll probably start testing Monday, I can never help myself...
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC and Sticky Babies to the BFPs....

I had cramps constantly from O-4dpo then 8dpo-now. This could be good! :flower:


----------



## Sis4Us

The party was good just a few Kids came but My LO was happy w that so that's one more thing outta the way!!! ;)

Terri ..... U have a fall back rise that's why FF is having issues w your CH.... Some women get that every cycle it just depends !!!! GL

AFM..... Already getting CM so it looks like a Early o again will update when I know more!!

Hihohiho Off to packing I Go!!! :(


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, so many people about to O!! Woo-hoo baby making! Catch that egg!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ttcinseattle

terripeachy said:


> ttcinseattle-I use the CB digital OPK so it just has a solid smiley face for two days. I don't use those OPKs with the lines. That would drive me crazy. Thanks. I think I Od the day before also. Ffoe is just random-especially for me. If you click on my chart and scroll down, look at my previous charts. It says I O'd three days before my period. And then the month before it says I didn't even O. It's just wackadoodle. I can't really trust it that much, but I still like looking at it. hee hee.

I must say your previous month's charts definitely are confusing, I don't blame FF for being wonky! But as I said, I think this month is much clearer and looks like your hormones are doing what they're supposed to. Fxed that this will be your month! I think it looks really promising for you!! :thumbup:

P.S. When I was at the doc yesterday and she wouldn't test my progesterone levels all I could think is TerriPeachy's doc post-coitally looked inside her, and mine won't even draw my blood?! :haha: 



MomOf3Girls said:


> Congrats ttcinseattle! :happydance: I def see a line there, not sure why your doc wasn't sure about it though. Do you want :xmas1: :xmas4: or :xmas12: ?

Thanks, Momof3! :cloud9: I'll let you choose my smiley, I've already entered the stage of pregnancy where I can't make a decision to save my life! :winkwink:

My FRER is darker this morning, and started to appear at the same time as the test line, so I'm definitely sure, and I'm feeling confident. Last month there was just something about the way the tests went that made me think it wasn't sticking. This month I don't have that feeling. I think my little stocking stuffer is here to stay!

Glad you were able to travel safe, and I hope a little road trip is just what you guys need to get your BFP!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

oldermom1975 said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm the next tester, getting nervous.
> 
> Having mild cramps well have done actually since my positive on OPK so something is going on.
> 
> No other symptoms really so I don't know.
> 
> I'll probably start testing Monday, I can never help myself...
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC and Sticky Babies to the BFPs....
> 
> I had cramps constantly from O-4dpo then 8dpo-now. This could be good! :flower:Click to expand...

How are you doing, Oldermom? Have you done anymore testing? Hope that Benadryl is doing the trick!!


----------



## terripeachy

> P.S. When I was at the doc yesterday and she wouldn't test my progesterone levels all I could think is TerriPeachy's doc post-coitally looked inside her, and mine won't even draw my blood?!

HA!!HA!! I'm not sure why some doctors are such jerks. They can't be excited for people? Geez! 

Thanks. I think my chart looks pretty good so far, but it's only 3-4 days post O, so we'll see what happens the next couple weeks. 

Sis-yeah, I guess I do have fallback rise, but you know how I feel about Ffoe. It's just something to use to record my temps. I can't really trust it, but it is a nice resource to use and browse.

Momof3-Be safe. I did wonder what happened to you. Have a great time with the family!


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm the next tester, getting nervous.
> 
> Having mild cramps well have done actually since my positive on OPK so something is going on.
> 
> No other symptoms really so I don't know.
> 
> I'll probably start testing Monday, I can never help myself...
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC and Sticky Babies to the BFPs....
> 
> I had cramps constantly from O-4dpo then 8dpo-now. This could be good! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing, Oldermom? Have you done anymore testing? Hope that Benadryl is doing the trick!!Click to expand...

I can't really seem to stop testing! I still have a BFP, and I am beginning to feel some nausea and fatigue. I hit the sac yesterday at 8:30!
I will continue to test though, with so many chemicals under my belt, I have a ways to go before I am confident with this pregnancy.
On that line- I was having some trouble with my BOAS's- my blood clots too quick. So I used a hammer on a baby aspirin and mixed the powder in with my blood- worked great!
Yeah, I'm a lost cause. :p


----------



## charlie15

I can't keep up with this fast pace :wacko:

Seattle, great news about stronger lines :thumbup: yep I so don't get why the doc questioned your positive test :shrug:

Terripeachy, I know it was a while back, but yey for a great appointment :thumbup:

And those ladies busy :sex::dust:

For me I am CD 11 and I am really really hoping to O before CD 17 this month! So started POAS today for OPK, ever the optimist, but clearly negative!


----------



## charlie15

Oh I wanted to ask those that use OPKs, which I am guessing is most! Do you get a gradual increase until it's positive or just bang and it's positive? I am pretty new to OPKs and seems to be bang and it's positive from having been pretty much nothing, not sure if I have drunk too much water though and had diluted urine :shrug: But I see all these lovely pics of this gradual rise in LH and think hmmm not the case with me!

I don't suppose it really matter at the end of the day but just curious.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

charlie15 said:


> Oh I wanted to ask those that use OPKs, which I am guessing is most! Do you get a gradual increase until it's positive or just bang and it's positive? I am pretty new to OPKs and seems to be bang and it's positive from having been pretty much nothing, not sure if I have drunk too much water though and had diluted urine :shrug: But I see all these lovely pics of this gradual rise in LH and think hmmm not the case with me!
> 
> I don't suppose it really matter at the end of the day but just curious.

I had trouble interpreting lines with #3, so this time I'm doing all digital. They have been working great for me. Digital opk's didn't exist when I was TTC #3, so I was stuck with lines. Digital hpt did exist then however.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MomOf3Girls said:


> Wow! Four pages for me to read through and catch up on! I'll explain what happened to us and why I was MIA in a sec, but first. . . .
> 
> Congrats ttcinseattle! :happydance: I def see a line there, not sure why your doc wasn't sure about it though. Do you want :xmas1: :xmas4: or :xmas12: ?
> 
> GL to those getting pos opk's and about to o!
> 
> Thursday am we set out from our home in SC, EARLY, like drove away at 6:30. We are headed to LA area CA. DH has to be there next week for work, and I'm o'ing that week and there's no way I'm missing it! So dragging the family out it is. Plus, after CA, we are going to UT and ID to spend Christmas with DH's fam. We had planned to stop in or right after Dallas and get a hotel for the night. When we got to Dallas, they were getting freezing rain and sleet. We were told it was to be worse on Friday (which was the next day), and continue being bad till Tuesday. We decided to keep going all night to escape the area, plus fewer people on the road at night to have accidents with. We saw a lot of Texans doing stupid things. DH's Idaho upbringing kicked in, and he got us out of the area safely. Got to El Paso by mid morning, and was finally out of the snow and ice. Too late to get a hotel then, so we kept on to Phoenix and got to his sisters place where we stayed the night. Took turns driving/sleeping. So, I didn't get on yesterday, sorry to ttcinseattle that I'm updating you late. Today, we finish up to LA sometime when DH is ready to leave. Didn't get to temp on Friday bc of the above. Plus, luckily I'm not due to o for a few days bc it's looking like I'll need a few pre-o temps in the new time zone. Temp today was wacky, a little high. Two hours later than my usual time on east coast. Thursday temp back home was high too, but I had a restless sleep, and took it an hour early. Did an advanced digital opk yesterday evening that has the flashy smile 4 days in advance, and neg. So, it's a relief that I still have days to adjust to my new area for the week.

Glad you guys are getting along safely :thumbup: Oooh, we'd LOVE to be roadtripping right now, so fun! GL with getting ready for O :dust: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

This thread moves at breakneck speed :wacko: lol. And s o many of ya'll getting ready to O! I'm on CD3, boooooooooooooo!!! :coffee: GL to all gettin' down to it soon! :dust:


----------



## ttcinseattle

charlie15 said:


> Oh I wanted to ask those that use OPKs, which I am guessing is most! Do you get a gradual increase until it's positive or just bang and it's positive? I am pretty new to OPKs and seems to be bang and it's positive from having been pretty much nothing, not sure if I have drunk too much water though and had diluted urine :shrug: But I see all these lovely pics of this gradual rise in LH and think hmmm not the case with me!
> 
> I don't suppose it really matter at the end of the day but just curious.

I thought mine were fading in at first, but then it turned out to just be a couple slightly darker ones in a row, followed by some super light ones and then BANG to positive. I took a 9pm test that was incredibly light, and then at noon the next day I got my first positive. I think you'd have to be testing every few hours to get a fade in given how quickly LH levels rise during the surge!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I don't know what's going on with me this month but I started spotting/bleeding CD 12-14, so I guess I'm out already because it should be O time right now. Not sure if this counts as the start of a new cycle or what, this has never happened before.


----------



## fandabby

Hopethisyear said:


> I don't know what's going on with me this month but I started spotting/bleeding CD 12-14, so I guess I'm out already because it should be O time right now. Not sure if this counts as the start of a new cycle or what, this has never happened before.

Have you been testing to see if you have a LH surge? I did read somewhere that some women can spot/bleed a little at ovulation so it could be that.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## terripeachy

Hopethisyear, I agree with fandabby. Something doesn't sound quite right. I would keep your other chart going until you get a verified flow. A 12-15 day cycle just sounds bizarre.


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Oh I wanted to ask those that use OPKs, which I am guessing is most! Do you get a gradual increase until it's positive or just bang and it's positive? I am pretty new to OPKs and seems to be bang and it's positive from having been pretty much nothing, not sure if I have drunk too much water though and had diluted urine :shrug: But I see all these lovely pics of this gradual rise in LH and think hmmm not the case with me!
> 
> I don't suppose it really matter at the end of the day but just curious.

Hi charlie, when I have used them I get a gradual build up then bang positive. Try and not drink to much, sippy sippy, for 2 hours before you test. I guess everyone is different and have only used them now and when I was pregnant in July.

Good luck. :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hopethisyear said:


> I don't know what's going on with me this month but I started spotting/bleeding CD 12-14, so I guess I'm out already because it should be O time right now. Not sure if this counts as the start of a new cycle or what, this has never happened before.

My second cycle after my second m/c I had a 17 day cycle  Was a hormonal issue for me I'm sure. I started having a light bleed mid-cycle (none of this super short cycles and straight up *bleeding* mid-cycle is my norm) each month. Got on Vitex and I haven't been bleeding mid-cycle anymore. I hope you get it all sorted out. It's so unnerving to bleed when we're not supposed to!


----------



## Sis4Us

Charlie I usually have a gradual build on OPKS like today was a Lil over 1/2 dark Tom will be darker and I'll prob get my ++++ Tom nite or the next Am!!!

GL


----------



## terripeachy

Ok Sis, it's time!! I see E, E on your chart. hee hee. 

AFM-not a thing going on&#8230;it is snowing here today, and it's accumulating. I like looking at the snow, but it makes me want to hibernate big time. My hands get cold REALLY easily, so I don't enjoy being outside in this weather.

I am not even going to watch football at the bar today. Of course, going to the bar means drinking a few beers, and I'm really trying to be on a drinking hiatus, so if I stay in, maybe I'll only have one. Maybe this is why my chart seems so normal this time. I haven't even had one glass of wine this cycle. Yay for me! I love wine! hee hee. I did manually update my last chart. It was getting on my nerves when I looked at it, so I made it more presentable to myself. HA!!HA! I hope no one uses it as a tutorial.

Enjoy your day, ladies. Looks like we have a testing break for a few days so we can all focus on doing what we need to do instead of checking back here all the time. *hugs*


----------



## ERosePW

Got my solid smiley today, yay! It's the little things, ya know? :winkwink:

Hopethisyear, I agree with the others. I don't think you're supposed to consider it a new cycle until you have a full flow. Did you have the same types of cramps you'd have if on AF? I think I'd keep the chart going if I were you. You can go back later and enter that as AF if you never get a full AF, and ff will adjust your charts for you.


----------



## terripeachy

:happydance: Yay ERose! Have fun, babe.


----------



## Sis4Us

Yes I thought for sure I would get a +++++ OPK today but it was lighter not darker :(

Guess I'm probably Oing from that Bumm right ovary :haha:

Hope everyone is well ....back to packing I go!!! :(


----------



## charlie15

Have fun ERose! 

Sis4 us, what is wrong with your R ovary? 

Thanks for input on OPKs ladies. I am a real guzzler, I drink loads of water and I try not to before I test, but I think my idea of not drinking is probably too much. Today I was stricter and saw 2 lines, today slightly darker than yesterday. I am on CD 12, last month O'd on CD 17, but think my body was really ready to O on CD14 or 15! Really hoping it comes earlier this month!


----------



## charlie15

Have fun ERose! 

Sis4 us, what is wrong with your R ovary? 

Thanks for input on OPKs ladies. I am a real guzzler, I drink loads of water and I try not to before I test, but I think my idea of not drinking is probably too much. Today I was stricter and saw 2 lines, today slightly darker than yesterday. I am on CD 12, last month O'd on CD 17, but think my body was really ready to O on CD14 or 15! Really hoping it comes earlier this month!


----------



## fandabby

ERosePW said:


> Got my solid smiley today, yay! It's the little things, ya know? :winkwink:

Great news, GL sealing the deal. Lots of :dust: coming your way ...


----------



## terripeachy

Charlie-I hope your positives come sooner too. Good luck!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Charlie my right Ovary has been squished by both boys so it sits low and tends to produce smaller Follies !!!
I've had a Ton of scans around O so that's why I say that!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Good luck, ERose! :dust:

My chart is so screwed up. This dang trip. :nope: And that's just the temps! And I'm a seasoned charter, charting since 2001. :haha: Then, I have an opk issue. I did an advanced digital on Friday afternoon. For me, it usually goes, neg one day, two days of flashing smile, two days of solid smile, then o day. (Reg digital goes neg, two days of solid smile, then o day.) Since Friday afternoon was completely neg, I figured Sat would either be neg or day one of flashing smile, then today would be either day one or two of flashing, so either way, today should have been flashing. Didn't test at all yesterday, and now I'm kicking myself! Today I tested from the same cup with both an advanced and a regular. Both had a solid smile. No flashing smile at all! If it would have flashed yesterday had I tested, that would have made only one day of flashing, not two. Would yesterday have been flashing or solid? It's solid today, why was it not flashing on Friday? Will I o tomorrow or Tuesday? I thought I had my patterns all pegged, and now I'm confused. Need to time bd'ing right for boy, temps are messed up, not sure if I'll be able to confirm o day with them, and need to confirm before starting my progesterone. Plus, why solid today, cd 12. I've NEVER O'ed on day 13 or 14. 15 is the earliest ever. Unless that super P I used last cycle REALLY balanced things out for this cycle. Thanks if you made it through my rant. I'm so confused right now, when normally I'm never confused about what's going on. Everything is all different. :wacko: Could still try tonight anyway, but if I end up o'ing Tuesday, there goes trying to sway the chances for boy. If we wait for tomorrow night, and I o tomorrow, I could miss the egg.


----------



## Sis4Us

I could never use those flashing OPKs they never worked right for me!!

I can say as a Mom that's been swaying for a year almost timing is the least important thing to worry about Look up Ingender.com!!
Also your temps should tell u When you O I wouldnt start the P until u get CH!!!

GL


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I ended up doing another o test this evening, and neg this time. So, we ended up deciding to try tonight anyway, hoping that means o is going to happen real soon. I think I'll keep doing the opk's though just to be sure. Normally I can rely on temps, but they're all screwed up bc of this dang trip. Not being able to temp one am, this am temp was disturbed, not to mention I'm three hours out of my usual time zone. I hope that as a few days progress, I can figure it out. This has been one wacky cycle. I think I'll be shocked if I get a + this month. Thanks, sis, for the link. I'll check that out.


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> I ended up doing another o test this evening, and neg this time. So, we ended up deciding to try tonight anyway, hoping that means o is going to happen real soon. I think I'll keep doing the opk's though just to be sure. Normally I can rely on temps, but they're all screwed up bc of this dang trip. Not being able to temp one am, this am temp was disturbed, not to mention I'm three hours out of my usual time zone. I hope that as a few days progress, I can figure it out. This has been one wacky cycle. I think I'll be shocked if I get a + this month. Thanks, sis, for the link. I'll check that out.

:dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

Hi ladies,

Momof3, can you put a little angel next to my BFP? We have lost another one.
Feeling...angry. We are trying to decide what to do next, as we have the option of going to a doctor here. I hesitated on doing that earlier because my last doctor here (the one who DX my blighted ovum and performed my D&C in 2011) was a bit of a blowhard. But it is the best hospital here...the other major hospital here is waaaay overcrowded and I feel I would be relegated to cattle status.
Still, that D&C resulted in the conception of DD, and I think that is something I need to pursue with a doc here.
I am so thankful for my DD. This tells me once again what a miracle she is.
Anyway, rambling a bit. Just wanted to vent to a sympathetic audience.
I won't disappear, but I certainly won't be testing again in December. On to January for me!
Ugh.


----------



## garfie

Older - Aw hun I am so so sorry BIG :hugs: nothing I can say or do will make you feel any better:flower:

Just know you are in my thoughts:hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## charlie15

Older mum, I am so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - Aw hun I am so so sorry BIG :hugs: nothing I can say or do will make you feel any better:flower:
> 
> Just know you are in my thoughts:hugs:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X




charlie15 said:


> Older mum, I am so so sorry :hugs:

Thanks, guys. I knew there was trouble when my nausea went away yesterday...sure enough, the test was waaaaaaay lighter today than four days ago. Tested with other types of tests to be sure. Yup, chemical.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Momof3, can you put a little angel next to my BFP? We have lost another one.
> Feeling...angry. We are trying to decide what to do next, as we have the option of going to a doctor here. I hesitated on doing that earlier because my last doctor here (the one who DX my blighted ovum and performed my D&C in 2011) was a bit of a blowhard. But it is the best hospital here...the other major hospital here is waaaay overcrowded and I feel I would be relegated to cattle status.
> Still, that D&C resulted in the conception of DD, and I think that is something I need to pursue with a doc here.
> I am so thankful for my DD. This tells me once again what a miracle she is.
> Anyway, rambling a bit. Just wanted to vent to a sympathetic audience.
> I won't disappear, but I certainly won't be testing again in December. On to January for me!
> Ugh.

No, no, noooooooo!!!! Muther:-#ing got:-#ingdamnit to f:-#king hell! Ugh! I'm so sorry doll! It's just not right, it's not fair :cry: . I hope you can get in with a doc that's right for you soon. I keep reading about taking 5,000mcg of FA for those of us that are over 35 (in fact I'm sure you've seen even the thread someone posted in this forum). Also, have you been tested for MTHFR mutation? I don't know that much about it but IIRC it causes your body to not use the FA properly. There's one poster I've seen, Curligirl, that had 3 losses before finding she had the mutation as well as Protein S and C deficiencies I think (my sister has Protein S deficiency and clotting issues, she's had a m/c at 15 weeks, lost a baby to PTL at 24 weeks, and had a m/c around 6 weeks; she had a daughter and a son b/w the first two losses and the last loss and needs blood thinners to carry to term). Curligirl was put on high dose FA, conceived her son, and carried to term. As a precaution I take 800mcg methyl folate on top of the 800mcg FA in my prenatal but who knows if that's enough and I've not seemed to have issue with my boys but :shrug: . I just hate this has to be so hard for some of us :( . I don't know if any of this rambling helps but that's what was on my mind and I put it out there. Big :hugs: to you. It just sucks so bad and I'm sorry it happened again...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MomOf3Girls said:


> I ended up doing another o test this evening, and neg this time. So, we ended up deciding to try tonight anyway, hoping that means o is going to happen real soon. I think I'll keep doing the opk's though just to be sure. Normally I can rely on temps, but they're all screwed up bc of this dang trip. Not being able to temp one am, this am temp was disturbed, not to mention I'm three hours out of my usual time zone. I hope that as a few days progress, I can figure it out. This has been one wacky cycle. I think I'll be shocked if I get a + this month. Thanks, sis, for the link. I'll check that out.

FX! :dust: <3 :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Momof3, can you put a little angel next to my BFP? We have lost another one.
> Feeling...angry. We are trying to decide what to do next, as we have the option of going to a doctor here. I hesitated on doing that earlier because my last doctor here (the one who DX my blighted ovum and performed my D&C in 2011) was a bit of a blowhard. But it is the best hospital here...the other major hospital here is waaaay overcrowded and I feel I would be relegated to cattle status.
> Still, that D&C resulted in the conception of DD, and I think that is something I need to pursue with a doc here.
> I am so thankful for my DD. This tells me once again what a miracle she is.
> Anyway, rambling a bit. Just wanted to vent to a sympathetic audience.
> I won't disappear, but I certainly won't be testing again in December. On to January for me!
> Ugh.
> 
> No, no, noooooooo!!!! Muther:-#ing got:-#ingdamnit to f:-#king hell! Ugh! I'm so sorry doll! It's just not right, it's not fair :cry: . I hope you can get in with a doc that's right for you soon. I keep reading about taking 5,000mcg of FA for those of us that are over 35 (in fact I'm sure you've seen even the thread someone posted in this forum). Also, have you been tested for MTHFR mutation? I don't know that much about it but IIRC it causes your body to not use the FA properly. There's one poster I've seen, Curligirl, that had 3 losses before finding she had the mutation as well as Protein S and C deficiencies I think (my sister has Protein S deficiency and clotting issues, she's had a m/c at 15 weeks, lost a baby to PTL at 24 weeks, and had a m/c around 6 weeks; she had a daughter and a son b/w the first two losses and the last loss and needs blood thinners to carry to term). Curligirl was put on high dose FA, conceived her son, and carried to term. As a precaution I take 800mcg methyl folate on top of the 800mcg FA in my prenatal but who knows if that's enough and I've not seemed to have issue with my boys but :shrug: . I just hate this has to be so hard for some of us :( . I don't know if any of this rambling helps but that's what was on my mind and I put it out there. Big :hugs: to you. It just sucks so bad and I'm sorry it happened again...Click to expand...

Your post made me laugh, thanks- I needed that! :flower:
Yeah, I will up my dose of FA, I think I need to roughly double it (was taking about 2400mcg). Maybe I will totally go off of caffeine (lowered dose this month to under 50mg/day). As I said in an earlier post, I am not sure if the docs here do those advanced tests...but I should ask to be sure. I think that I have some immune issues, and I also think I should have a repeat HSG done to make sure these chemicals aren't ectopics (I have endo, so it is possible).
Sigh. I hope the wait isn't too long to see a specialist....


----------



## oldermom1975

Gah! 
:growlmad::cry::brat::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1::grr::evil::x

Screw it. Making DH get me some chicken nuggets. Screw it. Having Diet Coke today. Screw it. LOADS of French fries. 
Will get back on the wagon when my dear old red friend shows up.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm glad I could get some funnyhaha in you *oldermom* since if we don't laugh the crying gets all the freak out of balance and we can't have that isht.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I'm glad I could get some funnyhaha in you *oldermom* since if we don't laugh the crying gets all the freak out of balance and we can't have that isht.

Amen to that.
And amen to loads and loads of French fries.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> Gah!
> :growlmad::cry::brat::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1::grr::evil::x
> 
> Screw it. Making DH get me some chicken nuggets. Screw it. Having Diet Coke today. Screw it. LOADS of French fries.
> Will get back on the wagon when my dear old red friend shows up.

Dooooo iiiiiiittttttttt!!!!! I don't even GAF, seriously. I was doin' my thing, everything in moderation, some healthy, some not so much, and got my boys just fine. Now the "healthier" I got I have trouble getting pg and when I finally do can't keep 'em?!? Pppppffffftttttt, dranks on me!!! :beer: And some Chik-Fil-A chicken biscuits with ketchup and mayo, whomp! Bring on the *whore brownies*!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Gah!
> :growlmad::cry::brat::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1::grr::evil::x
> 
> Screw it. Making DH get me some chicken nuggets. Screw it. Having Diet Coke today. Screw it. LOADS of French fries.
> Will get back on the wagon when my dear old red friend shows up.
> 
> Dooooo iiiiiiittttttttt!!!!! I don't even GAF, seriously. I was doin' my thing, everything in moderation, some healthy, some not so much, and got my boys just fine. Now the "healthier" I got I have trouble getting pg and when I finally do can't keep 'em?!? Pppppffffftttttt, dranks on me!!! :beer: And some Chik-Fil-A chicken biscuits with ketchup and mayo, whomp! Bring on the *whore brownies*!!!Click to expand...

Those brownies.....look......AMAZING. Hmmmm... slutty. I guess I am cheating on my diet. :)

Yeah, I hear you about the diet thing. I ate crappy in my 20's, started really eating great when I hit 33-ish. Didn't seem to make much of a difference. Well, lost some weight. But fertility-wise....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Gah!
> :growlmad::cry::brat::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1::grr::evil::x
> 
> Screw it. Making DH get me some chicken nuggets. Screw it. Having Diet Coke today. Screw it. LOADS of French fries.
> Will get back on the wagon when my dear old red friend shows up.
> 
> Dooooo iiiiiiittttttttt!!!!! I don't even GAF, seriously. I was doin' my thing, everything in moderation, some healthy, some not so much, and got my boys just fine. Now the "healthier" I got I have trouble getting pg and when I finally do can't keep 'em?!? Pppppffffftttttt, dranks on me!!! :beer: And some Chik-Fil-A chicken biscuits with ketchup and mayo, whomp! Bring on the *whore brownies*!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Those brownies.....look......AMAZING. Hmmmm... slutty. I guess I am cheating on my diet. :)
> 
> Yeah, I hear you about the diet thing. I ate crappy in my 20's, started really eating great when I hit 33-ish. Didn't seem to make much of a difference. Well, lost some weight. But fertility-wise....Click to expand...

I had my DS1 at 29, DS2 4 years later, no problems conceiving, easy, healthy, straightforward pregnancies and births. Found "grain-free/high-fat/traditional" eating, m/c's and fertility issues :shrug: . I don't think that's necessarily the *sole* cause but I absolutely believe that it helped to spin some things out of control for me as well as for my DS1 so our issues got so much worse.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Gah!
> :growlmad::cry::brat::sad2::sadangel::hissy::sad1::grr::evil::x
> 
> Screw it. Making DH get me some chicken nuggets. Screw it. Having Diet Coke today. Screw it. LOADS of French fries.
> Will get back on the wagon when my dear old red friend shows up.
> 
> Dooooo iiiiiiittttttttt!!!!! I don't even GAF, seriously. I was doin' my thing, everything in moderation, some healthy, some not so much, and got my boys just fine. Now the "healthier" I got I have trouble getting pg and when I finally do can't keep 'em?!? Pppppffffftttttt, dranks on me!!! :beer: And some Chik-Fil-A chicken biscuits with ketchup and mayo, whomp! Bring on the *whore brownies*!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Those brownies.....look......AMAZING. Hmmmm... slutty. I guess I am cheating on my diet. :)
> 
> Yeah, I hear you about the diet thing. I ate crappy in my 20's, started really eating great when I hit 33-ish. Didn't seem to make much of a difference. Well, lost some weight. But fertility-wise....Click to expand...
> 
> I had my DS1 at 29, DS2 4 years later, no problems conceiving, easy, healthy, straightforward pregnancies and births. Found "grain-free/high-fat/traditional" eating, m/c's and fertility issues :shrug: . I don't think that's necessarily the *sole* cause but I absolutely believe that it helped to spin some things out of control for me as well as for my DS1 so our issues got so much worse.Click to expand...

That could very well be. It just sucks to have to be so monk-like in our eating habits.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> That could very well be. It just sucks to have to be so monk-like in our eating habits.

Yep, that's why we don't do it anymore :haha: . We were very strict for a long time and only got more problems. We went back to what we were doing before which was everything in moderation and my DS1's issues are for sure getting better. We'll see about mine :dohh: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Oldermom so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: eat your Lil heart out and worth about that diet later!!! :hugs:

AfM..... Got the darkest OPK ever this Am looks like O will be Tom like Suspected come on Xmas BFP!!! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Oldermom so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: eat your Lil heart out and worth about that diet later!!! :hugs:
> 
> AfM..... Got the darkest OPK ever this Am looks like O will be Tom like Suspected come on Xmas BFP!!! :)

Thanks, and:
Woo-hoo for super dark OPK's!!!! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

Oldermom-I am SOOO sorry. I noticed the thread had picked up, but I wasn't expecting this news at all. Definitely go see a doctor. Maybe it'll be a different one from last time and you'll actually like him. It can't hurt.

Oh, and yeah to all the food/drinks you mentioned, except I don't like Diet soda. Keep us updated, and *hugs* again. Sorry. :(

Sis-Yeah!! Go for the gold! hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-I am SOOO sorry. I noticed the thread had picked up, but I wasn't expecting this news at all. Definitely go see a doctor. Maybe it'll be a different one from last time and you'll actually like him. It can't hurt.
> 
> Oh, and yeah to all the food/drinks you mentioned, except I don't like Diet soda. Keep us updated, and *hugs* again. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sis-Yeah!! Go for the gold! hee hee.

Yeah, I think we will go to some specialists...I just don't want to be treated like a know-nothing ditz. When he DX'd our blighted ovum (after 6+years of trying and two other previous chemical pregnancies from high quality embryo transfers), we were told by him that my ideas about my fertility were unwarranted- and if that wasn't bad enough- the ever annoying, 'Relax, don't cry, it will happen'.
:gun:
Yay for French fries!!!!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Oldermom :( I'm so so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Go eat all the fries, and before you give up coffee, make yourself a nice strong hot toddy to go with. 

Funny how you can come to care so much about the outcomes of people's lives that you simply chat with on the Internet. 

Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!

Terri, your chart is still looking strong! Feeling good for you, girl! :thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Oldermom :( I'm so so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Go eat all the fries, and before you give up coffee, make yourself a nice strong hot toddy to go with.
> 
> Funny how you can come to care so much about the outcomes of people's lives that you simply chat with on the Internet.
> 
> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!
> 
> Terri, your chart is still looking strong! Feeling good for you, girl! :thumbup:

Our liquor license expired (yep, we need one of those to purchase alcohol here)- but I will definitely eat myself sick tonight.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Oldermom so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: eat your Lil heart out and worth about that diet later!!! :hugs:
> 
> AfM..... Got the darkest OPK ever this Am looks like O will be Tom like Suspected come on Xmas BFP!!! :)

Yeah baby! Come on, come on Christmas BFP!



oldermom1975 said:



> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom-I am SOOO sorry. I noticed the thread had picked up, but I wasn't expecting this news at all. Definitely go see a doctor. Maybe it'll be a different one from last time and you'll actually like him. It can't hurt.
> 
> Oh, and yeah to all the food/drinks you mentioned, except I don't like Diet soda. Keep us updated, and *hugs* again. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sis-Yeah!! Go for the gold! hee hee.
> 
> Yeah, I think we will go to some specialists...I just don't want to be treated like a know-nothing ditz. When he DX'd our blighted ovum (after 6+years of trying and two other previous chemical pregnancies from high quality embryo transfers), we were told by him that my ideas about my fertility were unwarranted- and if that wasn't bad enough- the ever annoying, 'Relax, don't cry, it will happen'.
> Yay for French fries!!!!Click to expand...

Um, what?! WTF?! What a tool! :gun: Gawd that kind of crap pisses me off beyond comprehension!



ttcinseattle said:


> Oldermom :( I'm so so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Go eat all the fries, and before you give up coffee, make yourself a nice strong hot toddy to go with.
> 
> *Funny how you can come to care so much about the outcomes of people's lives that you simply chat with on the Internet. *
> 
> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!
> 
> Terri, your chart is still looking strong! Feeling good for you, girl! :thumbup:

I know right? Gottta love the interwebz :) .



oldermom1975 said:


> ttcinseattle said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom :( I'm so so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Go eat all the fries, and before you give up coffee, make yourself a nice strong hot toddy to go with.
> 
> Funny how you can come to care so much about the outcomes of people's lives that you simply chat with on the Internet.
> 
> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!
> 
> Terri, your chart is still looking strong! Feeling good for you, girl! :thumbup:
> 
> Our liquor license expired (yep, we need one of those to purchase alcohol here)- but I will definitely eat myself sick tonight.Click to expand...

You need an individual liquor license to purchase alcohol where you are? Good gravy woman...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-I am SOOO sorry. I noticed the thread had picked up, but I wasn't expecting this news at all. Definitely go see a doctor. Maybe it'll be a different one from last time and you'll actually like him. It can't hurt.
> 
> Oh, and yeah to all the food/drinks you mentioned, except I don't like Diet soda. Keep us updated, and *hugs* again. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sis-Yeah!! Go for the gold! hee hee.

Hope FFoe's interpretation of your chart is making you happier this cycle :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: eat your Lil heart out and worth about that diet later!!! :hugs:
> 
> AfM..... Got the darkest OPK ever this Am looks like O will be Tom like Suspected come on Xmas BFP!!! :)
> 
> Yeah baby! Come on, come on Christmas BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom-I am SOOO sorry. I noticed the thread had picked up, but I wasn't expecting this news at all. Definitely go see a doctor. Maybe it'll be a different one from last time and you'll actually like him. It can't hurt.
> 
> Oh, and yeah to all the food/drinks you mentioned, except I don't like Diet soda. Keep us updated, and *hugs* again. Sorry. :(
> 
> Sis-Yeah!! Go for the gold! hee hee.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I think we will go to some specialists...I just don't want to be treated like a know-nothing ditz. When he DX'd our blighted ovum (after 6+years of trying and two other previous chemical pregnancies from high quality embryo transfers), we were told by him that my ideas about my fertility were unwarranted- and if that wasn't bad enough- the ever annoying, 'Relax, don't cry, it will happen'.
> Yay for French fries!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Um, what?! WTF?! What a tool! :gun: Gawd that kind of crap pisses me off beyond comprehension!
> 
> 
> 
> ttcinseattle said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom :( I'm so so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Go eat all the fries, and before you give up coffee, make yourself a nice strong hot toddy to go with.
> 
> Funny how you can come to care so much about the outcomes of people's lives that you simply chat with on the Internet.
> 
> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!
> 
> Terri, your chart is still looking strong! Feeling good for you, girl! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know right? Gottta love the interwebz :) .
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcinseattle said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom :( I'm so so sorry, I'm heartbroken for you :hugs: Go eat all the fries, and before you give up coffee, make yourself a nice strong hot toddy to go with.
> 
> Funny how you can come to care so much about the outcomes of people's lives that you simply chat with on the Internet.
> 
> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!
> 
> Terri, your chart is still looking strong! Feeling good for you, girl! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Our liquor license expired (yep, we need one of those to purchase alcohol here)- but I will definitely eat myself sick tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> You need an individual liquor license to purchase alcohol where you are? Good gravy woman...Click to expand...




Yeah, that doc was sort of horrible. And what kind of whackadoodle tells a miscarrying woman not to cry??

One of the 'idiosyncrasies' of living in the middle east is that it is illegal to drink alcohol. So this particular country instead instituted a license system where people who can demonstrate that they aren't Muslim can drink.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> Yeah, that doc was sort of horrible. And what kind of whackadoodle tells a miscarrying woman not to cry??
> 
> One of the 'idiosyncrasies' of living in the middle east is that it is illegal to drink alcohol. So this particular country instead instituted a license system where people who can demonstrate that they aren't Muslim can drink.

A conceited, POS, douchebag, that's what kind :growlmad: . I've dealt with those :trouble: . Either that or they're drunk. Either way they suck and need to be double back-slapped.

I was thinking maybe the middle east is where you guys are. Do you get a lot of flack for going in to get the license? Are you guys expats? I hope I'm not coming off too, too nosy :haha: , just curious about other people's worlds :) .


----------



## oldermom1975

I'm sorry that my negative crap has taken over this thread tonight- but I did want to relay this one slightly humorous event that took place in the greek tragedy that was my blighted ovum:
So after the afore mentioned meeting with the doc that DX'd my blighted ovum, I was shuttled then to a nursing station inside of the OB unit of this hospital (yep, this whole thing took place in a section of the hospital where I quite literally heard the heartbeats of the babies inside of happy moms in adjacent rooms). The nurses then prepped me on what I would need to do to prepare for my D&C the following morning. Then we spent a few hours twiddling our thumbs until I was checked into the hospital that night. The nurse gave me a tablet to insert into my VJ to soften up my cervix, and then asked to 'check me'. Well, I had no idea what she was going to look at, but thought (as most women would in this fertility journey), it was just another person who wanted to look at my hoo-ha. No biggie. So she looks down there and says to me, "you didn't shave". 
"Huh? 
What?"
"You didn't shave. Would you like me to do it?" (my DH makes a small 'Hmp' sound indicating at that point he nearly swallowed his tounge)
"Ah...no."
"Ok, you need to shave, I will bring you a mirror and a razor". 
I just sat there with my mouth agape. A few minutes later she hands me a hand mirror and a mens shaving razor. So I waddle to the bathroom (as the cervical pill is starting to taken effect and walking felt strange). I spent the next twenty minutes awkwardly positioning myself over the mirror, which was precariously perched on the toilet seat so I could perform my service for the nurse, and ever so slowly started shaving a place that is never ever EVER meant to be shaved. After knocking the mirror off at least twice and breaking to clear the hair on the mirror blocking my line of sight, I emerge from the bathroom nearly clean shaven. And razor burned. 
My freakin' vulva was razor burned!!!
The nurse came in to check my work after about an hour.
It wasn't good enough, and again offered to shave me herself.
I politely declined again, and waddled back to the bathroom to complete the job. Thankfully, this time it was good enough.
It was the only part of the experience that we still laugh about to this day. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, that doc was sort of horrible. And what kind of whackadoodle tells a miscarrying woman not to cry??
> 
> One of the 'idiosyncrasies' of living in the middle east is that it is illegal to drink alcohol. So this particular country instead instituted a license system where people who can demonstrate that they aren't Muslim can drink.
> 
> A conceited, POS, douchebag, that's what kind :growlmad: . I've dealt with those :trouble: . Either that or they're drunk. Either way they suck and need to be double back-slapped.
> 
> I was thinking maybe the middle east is where you guys are. Do you get a lot of flack for going in to get the license? Are you guys expats? I hope I'm not coming off too, too nosy :haha: , just curious about other people's worlds :) .Click to expand...

Nah, but you do pay up the wazoo for it. I think it was nearly $400.
We are expats, DH works for a college here as a math prof. It pays the bills. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Oldermom ~ I'm so so sad to hear this news. :nope: :hugs: At your request, I'll put up the angel for you after I post this.

Sis ~ Woohoo! Lots of + opk's recently. :dust:

I think o'ing is in process for me right now. Neg opk again this am, after last nights neg, and yesterday's during the day pos. Last month, I had pos the day before o as well as two days before o. Day of o was a neg opk. That matches for this month too if I'm o'ing today. Plus, I've been getting o pains since I woke up this am, and they're getting stronger now. Left side is pretty strong, and feels like the right side is trying to do something this month as well, but the pain over there isn't as strong. I happened to be awake at 4 am today, which is a half hour late for when I take temp in home time zone. Had a good six hours of sleep at that point, so I took temp anyway, and adjusted it for half hour late as if at home, and the temp was right there with my other pre-o temps. :happydance: I think I'll just keep doing this to keep it all consistent. Wake at 4 am, and adjust for 1/2 hour late. IF I get to bed by 10 to have enough sleep! Expecting a temp rise tomorrow if all is working right. :winkwink: Glad we bd'ed last night. We're still in the game, and didn't miss o after all. O'ing today will be a Labor Day due date if successful. :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> Oldermom ~ I'm so so sad to hear this news. :nope: :hugs: At your request, I'll put up the angel for you after I post this.
> 
> Sis ~ Woohoo! Lots of + opk's recently. :dust:
> 
> I think o'ing is in process for me right now. Neg opk again this am, after last nights neg, and yesterday's during the day pos. Last month, I had pos the day before o as well as two days before o. Day of o was a neg opk. That matches for this month too if I'm o'ing today. Plus, I've been getting o pains since I woke up this am, and they're getting stronger now. Left side is pretty strong, and feels like the right side is trying to do something this month as well, but the pain over there isn't as strong. I happened to be awake at 4 am today, which is a half hour late for when I take temp in home time zone. Had a good six hours of sleep at that point, so I took temp anyway, and adjusted it for half hour late as if at home, and the temp was right there with my other pre-o temps. :happydance: I think I'll just keep doing this to keep it all consistent. Wake at 4 am, and adjust for 1/2 hour late. IF I get to bed by 10 to have enough sleep! Expecting a temp rise tomorrow if all is working right. :winkwink: Glad we bd'ed last night. We're still in the game, and didn't miss o after all. O'ing today will be a Labor Day due date if successful. :haha:

Glad you are still in with a shot this month!!!


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom..... I am truly sorry to hear that! :cry: and don't worry about the post taking over the board, that's what we're all here for....to laugh together, cry together and offer words of support, slutty brownie recipes ( which btw I am so gonna try) and colorful cleverly disguised curse words with emoticons! Will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ttcinseattle said:


> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!

That made me laugh. :haha: Yeah, let's hope there's no baby mix up by the stork. Sis gets the girl this time, and I get the boy. :winkwink:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MomOf3Girls said:


> Oldermom ~ I'm so so sad to hear this news. :nope: :hugs: At your request, I'll put up the angel for you after I post this.
> 
> Sis ~ Woohoo! Lots of + opk's recently. :dust:
> 
> I think o'ing is in process for me right now. Neg opk again this am, after last nights neg, and yesterday's during the day pos. Last month, I had pos the day before o as well as two days before o. Day of o was a neg opk. That matches for this month too if I'm o'ing today. Plus, I've been getting o pains since I woke up this am, and they're getting stronger now. Left side is pretty strong, and feels like the right side is trying to do something this month as well, but the pain over there isn't as strong. I happened to be awake at 4 am today, which is a half hour late for when I take temp in home time zone. Had a good six hours of sleep at that point, so I took temp anyway, and adjusted it for half hour late as if at home, and the temp was right there with my other pre-o temps. :happydance: I think I'll just keep doing this to keep it all consistent. Wake at 4 am, and adjust for 1/2 hour late. IF I get to bed by 10 to have enough sleep! Expecting a temp rise tomorrow if all is working right. :winkwink: Glad we bd'ed last night. We're still in the game, and didn't miss o after all. O'ing today will be a Labor Day due date if successful. :haha:

Very nice! Hope you get your boy this cycle! :dust:



Smiles013 said:


> Oldermom..... I am truly sorry to hear that! :cry: and don't worry about the post taking over the board, that's what we're all here for....to laugh together, cry together and offer words of support, slutty brownie recipes ( which btw I am so gonna try) and colorful cleverly disguised curse words with emoticons! Will keep you in my prayers. :hugs:

Yerp!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> Nah, but you do pay up the wazoo for it. I think it was nearly $400.
> We are expats, DH works for a college here as a math prof. It pays the bills. :)

Ouch! But sometimes a good stiff drink has to be totally worth it :winkwink: .

Cool! Making a living as a math professor sounds like fun! 

And your shaving story has me walking x-legged, gah! :argh:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Nah, but you do pay up the wazoo for it. I think it was nearly $400.
> We are expats, DH works for a college here as a math prof. It pays the bills. :)
> 
> Ouch! But sometimes a good stiff drink has to be totally worth it :winkwink: .
> 
> Cool! Making a living as a math professor sounds like fun!
> 
> And your shaving story has me walking x-legged, gah! :argh:Click to expand...

Itched like crazy growing back in, too. Anyone watching me closely would have thought I had some sort of strange STD or infection.

We are pretty thankful to be here, despite the myriad of troubles we encounter. We have a steady income, so we are very blessed.


----------



## terripeachy

I am cracking up about the shaving story. What did it matter whether you were shaved or not? And then razor burn? Ouch. HA!!HA!! 

Hmmm...slutty brownies; interesting.

Momof3-When I travel, I set my alarm clock for the same time I normally wake up in the east, so 5:45. That way I didn't have to worry about being off schedule. Obviously, that did not work for me in Antigua on my honeymoon, as my temps were all over the place, but in other US cities, it has worked just fine. I wake up, temp, and then go back to sleep. Hope your temps give you a good clue tomorrow, and have fun!!


----------



## Lenka78

Oldermom, so so sorry to hear the news. Big :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Momof3, can you put a little angel next to my BFP? We have lost another one.

Hi Oldermom, so so so sorry to read your news. :cry: I thought logging on wow this thread is lightening quick and just catching up through the pages and bang, read your sad news. Sending you lots of :hugs:.

Hope you can get some answers as to why this is happening.

The shaving story was jaw dropping, I guess it's the customs you have to abide by and cringe at, at the time. A story to tell to help you smile a little at such an emotional time.

Take care of yourself and indulge indulge indulge...

:flower:


----------



## fandabby

Sis4Us said:


> AfM..... Got the darkest OPK ever this Am looks like O will be Tom like Suspected come on Xmas BFP!!! :)


Fingers crossed for you Sis, catch that eggy...


----------



## Sis4Us

MomOf3Girls said:


> ttcinseattle said:
> 
> 
> Sis and Momof3 good luck, and Fx the stork doesn't mix up your babies lol!
> 
> That made me laugh. :haha: Yeah, let's hope there's no baby mix up by the stork. Sis gets the girl this time, and I get the boy. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Crazy thing is I'm Oing from the Right(boy side) and Momof3 from the left(girl side)!!! We can always swap ;)


----------



## Sis4Us

Well my Closing was pushed cuz Wells Fargo Fd everything Up!!!

So I went for my scan today cuz I prob won't be able to Tom!
I have a 23mm Follie on the right and a 13mm on the left should O soon!!


----------



## terripeachy

I have no idea why closing dates are always such an issue. It prolongs the excitement of getting a new house, refinance, etc.., and just makes the process miserable when it should be something relatively straightforward. Hope everything works out with the house.

I'm getting so (baby) excited for you Sis. The boy side follicle is nice and big. Maybe the girl side will catch up tomorrow. hee hee. Not sure how fast they grow. :shrug: Best of luck, nonetheless.

AFM-My doc prescribed me prenatal vitamins back in August when I first went of BCP, and I took them for a while, but they were making me super tired (it seemed). Then I thought that I would start taking them at night, but I kept forgetting because I get SO tired at night that I just jump into bed.

Well, last night, I decided to start taking them at night again. Hopefully this will help my body and help conception by having my body in tip top shape beforehand. We'll see if I can get in a good habit of remembering.


----------



## Sis4Us

They only grow about 2mm a day Terri so I'm not thinking that left will make it to the show!!
I'm surprised that Bumm right made a Follie that BIG :)


----------



## terripeachy

Our bodies are so random. Why can't they just stick to the gameplan and do what they are supposed to do, already?

I just remembered that I was taking my prenatals regularly during my honeymoon and look how that crazy chart turned out. No official O date. I'll give them another chance since I already have an O date and just call that a fluke until we see the results of this chart. Have a great night all! I'm off to drink lemonade and burn some brain cells by watching tv. I hope I can find a Chopped episode. :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Oh my heart is breaking for you oldermom. *hugs*

AFM-we have been bding everyday since my + opk. My DH seems determined to get a BFP this month. He has super quick recovery so we are bding twice in a row! For once, I'm so happy I'm older and he's younger!

I have my FX for everyone!


----------



## battyatty

Pencil me in for the 19th
Not sure whats happening to me after my mmc last moth, but worth a short for a Christmas miracle! :)


----------



## ERosePW

Oh no oldermom, I am so sorry. :cry: I was not expecting that news when I got on just now. Ugh. I truly am sorry. I hope you can get a dr that can get you a sticky bean, hun. 

SweetPotatoPi, good response!!! I was thinking the exact same thing, and I couldn't have said it better myself!

AFM, right after getting my smiley yesterday morning, I also got a UTI too. Super fun times. Before I even realized it was coming on, we managed to get in our BD session, but it burned. Went to the urgent care this morning, and he gave me some antibiotic called macrobid. He said it's the best one to use for a UTI when TTC. Anyone ever heard of antibiotics decreasing chances of conceiving? I'm all worried about it now. Surely they dont delay O or anything, right?


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERosePW said:


> Oh no oldermom, I am so sorry. :cry: I was not expecting that news when I got on just now. Ugh. I truly am sorry. I hope you can get a dr that can get you a sticky bean, hun.
> 
> SweetPotatoPi, good response!!! I was thinking the exact same thing, and I couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> AFM, right after getting my smiley yesterday morning, I also got a UTI too. Super fun times. Before I even realized it was coming on, we managed to get in our BD session, but it burned. Went to the urgent care this morning, and he gave me some antibiotic called macrobid. He said it's the best one to use for a UTI when TTC. Anyone ever heard of antibiotics decreasing chances of conceiving? I'm all worried about it now. Surely they dont delay O or anything, right?

I can't speak about it regarding conception and O, but I was on Macrobid during my first pregnancy. I think I got about 5 UTIs, including one the day I got my BFP (the nurse snuck in while I waited on the doc and said, "You're pregnant! And you have a UTI!" :haha:) and so I know it's not supposed to mess up pregnancy at all, and Fx for you that that means the same can be said about conception.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome battyatty.. Sprinkling lots of babydust your way!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Well my Closing was pushed cuz Wells Fargo Fd everything Up!!!
> 
> So I went for my scan today cuz I prob won't be able to Tom!
> I have a 23mm Follie on the right and a 13mm on the left should O soon!!

Shoot, so sorry about the closing issues Sis. But on the bright side grow follies, grow! :dust:



Blueshoney said:


> Oh my heart is breaking for you oldermom. *hugs*
> 
> AFM-we have been bding everyday since my + opk. My DH seems determined to get a BFP this month. He has super quick recovery so we are bding twice in a row! For once, I'm so happy I'm older and he's younger!
> 
> I have my FX for everyone!

Excellent then Blues, work that stamina :haha: . GL! :dust:



battyatty said:


> Pencil me in for the 19th
> Not sure whats happening to me after my mmc last moth, but worth a short for a Christmas miracle! :)

I'm so sorry for your loss battyatty. We could definitely use some Christmas miracles around here :) . GL this cycle! :dust:



ERosePW said:


> Oh no oldermom, I am so sorry. :cry: I was not expecting that news when I got on just now. Ugh. I truly am sorry. I hope you can get a dr that can get you a sticky bean, hun.
> 
> SweetPotatoPi, good response!!! I was thinking the exact same thing, and I couldn't have said it better myself!
> 
> AFM, right after getting my smiley yesterday morning, I also got a UTI too. Super fun times. Before I even realized it was coming on, we managed to get in our BD session, but it burned. Went to the urgent care this morning, and he gave me some antibiotic called macrobid. He said it's the best one to use for a UTI when TTC. Anyone ever heard of antibiotics decreasing chances of conceiving? I'm all worried about it now. Surely they dont delay O or anything, right?

Ouch, ouch, ouch! So sorry you've got a UTI and I hope the abx knock it out ASAP. A friend of mine used to get UTI's constantly and when she got pg boy was she miserable. I don't know whether or not the abx will delay O but being ill could so taking the meds may actually keep everything more on course than they would be otherwise?


----------



## Hopethisyear

I got a + OPK today & EWCM, so I don't know what was up with the bleedinglast week. Very odd to have a + OPK on CD 9, bleeding for 4 days and then stopped bleeding now + OPK again. Guess it's time to BD tonight though.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Welcome battyatty! Sorry for your loss. Sticky :dust: for this time around!

Sis ~ Sorry about the closing. That stinks. I know how that feels. We sold a house spring/summer 2012. Closing kept being delayed because of things going on with our buyers.

ERose ~ Ouchy! I don't know about antibiotics effecting conception, but I hope it clears up soon!

Hope ~ GL! :dust:

Terri ~ Yeah, I thought about that, but the thought of setting my alarm to take temp at 3:30 each am did not sound fun. Esp if I ever get to bed late, there wouldn't be enough hours of sleep for a reliable temp. So I tried 6:30 am where ever I am locally, that wasn't turning out either.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I am cracking up about the shaving story. What did it matter whether you were shaved or not? And then razor burn? Ouch. HA!!HA!!

I have no idea why they would insist on it. That is (one of the reasons) why we were so shocked.


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Pencil me in for the 19th
> Not sure whats happening to me after my mmc last moth, but worth a short for a Christmas miracle! :)

Sorry about your mmc. :hugs:

Welcome!


----------



## Hopethisyear

sorry for your loss battyatty :hugs: Good luck this month


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

You all chat when I'm :sleep: :haha:

Sis - Interesting about your l/r hand side and sex indicator - I spent ages last night googling it - still as confused as when I started:dohh: good luck this month hun:hugs:

Hope - Are you deff sure you are not pregnant - you know the OPK v HPT theory? maybe the bleed wasn't an actual bleed - just saying that's all:winkwink:

Batty - Welcome hun - sorry for your loss:flower:

Terry - How are you today hun::hugs:

Love to all the other girls - I'm off out on my avon round soon - trying to keep busy busy busy. The one thing that concerns me is I have an almost identical chart to this time last year but I only had an 8 day LP - shall I put the chart up for you to compare my O (pattern) not temps this month last year - a year on and still no rainbow:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

So what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> So what do you think?

I can't quite make out your picture, an 8 day luteal phase sounds pretty short.


----------



## garfie

Older - I know it's not the clearest - but check out the pattern post ov to the one in my sig - can you not see anything similar?

8 day LP was last year hun - last month was 12 so a bit more acceptable, that's why I'm scared its following the same pattern again:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - I know it's not the clearest - but check out the pattern post ov to the one in my sig - can you not see anything similar?
> 
> 8 day LP was last year hun - last month was 12 so a bit more acceptable, that's why I'm scared its following the same pattern again:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I really hope it doesn't follow that pattern. :hugs:
It does look like it is bouncing around a lot. You think your progesterone is low this cycle?


----------



## garfie

Older - Thanks for taking time to reply:hugs:

This is the weird thing I'm on progesterone cream - if my temps are low so be it:cry: but I just can't get over how similar my chart is to last year this time:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - Thanks for taking time to reply:hugs:
> 
> This is the weird thing I'm on progesterone cream - if my temps are low so be it:cry: but I just can't get over how similar my chart is to last year this time:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:hugs: Our bodies really suck sometimes!
Hopefully, you will prove yourself wrong and have a more normal-length LP (or better yet :af: ).


----------



## Mischief

Wow! This thread sure did take off! I don't think I can get caught up!

Oldermom, I was so sorry to read your news. BIG :hugs: You are so right, babies ARE miracles!

AFM - Had an unexpected and earlier than ever before O this month-CD 16. Don't know if we caught it, because frankly I was shocked to get crosshairs this morning! My RE said Metformin would straighten EVERYTHING out, and it looks like she wasn't exaggerating! Looks like I'll be testing on the 20th!

Best wishes to all!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Hey Mischief! Long time no see. That's awesome that your cycle is getting straightened out and hopefully you caught that egg. She's a quick one! hee hee.

Garfie-your charts are eerily similar. Crazy! It's nice having records of them though. Maybe our bodies aren't as strange as we think. Um..yes they are. I hope you don't have an 8 day LP this time around. *hugs*

I'm doing well, even with the usual 6DPO temp drop. Tons of snow was predicted at 7am, so I got up early and got to work right when it started. Of course, if I get to work early I don't want people talking to me, and so far like 3 people have come by. LEAVE ME ALONE WHILE I CATCH UP ON B&B PLEASE!!! hee hee. I always have to minimize my screen and go to email when visitors come by. 

If more people don't show up, I think I can play on here today. We'll see. Have a great day. :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Wells ladies we start AI tonight.. All OPK's have been - so far but slowly getting darker.. today's should be darker I dont think it will be a + quite yet but getting started... Here we goo.. Will be in the TWW come Monday morning!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Still got a +++++ OPK this morning my temp is doing that Gradual Rise again so I'm thinking I'm Oing!!!!
FX we get in another BD this afternoon!! :)

Garfie maybe your temps are similar due to similar weather :shrug: hopefully ur LP is longer this time!!

Mischief glad things are working out to Norm!! :thumbup:

Terri there's a thin line between work and BNB :haha:

AshandAmber.... GL hope u catch that eggy!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

garfie said:


> So what do you think?

Wow, they are almost identical! I hope you get a different outcome this time around though :dust: .



Hopethisyear said:


> I got a + OPK today & EWCM, so I don't know what was up with the bleedinglast week. Very odd to have a + OPK on CD 9, bleeding for 4 days and then stopped bleeding now + OPK again. Guess it's time to BD tonight though.

Yeah, that's weird. I hope you're right on track now! :dust:



Mischief said:


> Wow! This thread sure did take off! I don't think I can get caught up!
> 
> Oldermom, I was so sorry to read your news. BIG :hugs: You are so right, babies ARE miracles!
> 
> AFM - Had an unexpected and earlier than ever before O this month-CD 16. Don't know if we caught it, because frankly I was shocked to get crosshairs this morning! My RE said Metformin would straighten EVERYTHING out, and it looks like she wasn't exaggerating! Looks like I'll be testing on the 20th!
> 
> Best wishes to all!!!

GL Mischief! :dust:



AshNAmber said:


> Wells ladies we start AI tonight.. All OPK's have been - so far but slowly getting darker.. today's should be darker I dont think it will be a + quite yet but getting started... Here we goo.. Will be in the TWW come Monday morning!!

Baby :dust: to you too!



terripeachy said:


> Hey Mischief! Long time no see. That's awesome that your cycle is getting straightened out and hopefully you caught that egg. She's a quick one! hee hee.
> 
> Garfie-your charts are eerily similar. Crazy! It's nice having records of them though. Maybe our bodies aren't as strange as we think. Um..yes they are. I hope you don't have an 8 day LP this time around. *hugs*
> 
> I'm doing well, even with the usual 6DPO temp drop. Tons of snow was predicted at 7am, so I got up early and got to work right when it started. Of course, if I get to work early I don't want people talking to me, and so far like 3 people have come by. LEAVE ME ALONE WHILE I CATCH UP ON B&B PLEASE!!! hee hee. I always have to minimize my screen and go to email when visitors come by.
> 
> If more people don't show up, I think I can play on here today. We'll see. Have a great day. :)

:haha: Hope folks are just a bit too busy to mess with you much today terri :) .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Did my first castor oil pack last night. Very relaxing but I'm going to have to find a better way to rig it up :haha: .


----------



## terripeachy

What is a castor oil pack? Doesn't sound relaxing to me, but maybe that's because my parents had to drink it for punishment when they were growing up. hee hee. Those bad words will get you every time!

AshnAmber-Hope it works today. So looking forward to your updates.
Sis-Woop woop.. Maybe the closing was a good thing; you guys can BD instead! hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

:dust: This thread is getting exciting! Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> What is a castor oil pack? Doesn't sound relaxing to me, but maybe that's because my parents had to drink it for punishment when they were growing up. hee hee. Those bad words will get you every time!
> 
> AshnAmber-Hope it works today. So looking forward to your updates.
> Sis-Woop woop.. Maybe the closing was a good thing; you guys can BD instead! hee hee.

Ha! We used to get castor oil for various ailments as well. Omg, so awful! lol What I'm doing is strictly external :haha: . Here's a couple quick linky breakdowns:

*Please help de-dysfunctionalize* *my pissy uterus*.


----------



## Teva

Please add me for testing around Dec 26. I haven't had a +OPK yet but I expect it this week. Fingers crossed. 

ERosePW, I know that I read a post here where the conversation turned to TTC and antibiotics and someone said that several ladies got their bfp after being on antibiotics that cycle. So, surely it won't hurt your chances! 

Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> *Please help de-dysfunctionalize* *my pissy uterus*.

[-o&lt;


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Mischief ~ Yay! For earlier o. :thumbup: GL, hun. I updated your testing date to the 20th.

Welcome, Teva! O vibes for you. :flower:

AshNAmber ~ Good luck!

Sis ~ GL with getting in some more bd!

:dust: all around! :winkwink:

I moved up my testing date as well since I O'ed two days early. I thought it would be fun to test on Christmas Eve, and hopefully get a bfp that day. But, now that I've O'ed earlier, I don't think I could wait till 15 dpo to test! The latest I've ever tested with any of them, and got that first bfp, was 13 dpo. That was with #1. #2, I got a little braver and tested at 12 dpo, the 3rd I tested at 11 dpo. The last one, I was going to wait, but her chart started looking triphasic at 7 dpo, so I took the chance since that was probable implantation day. So, I'll stick with planning on 12 dpo for now. I may test earlier if I ever get any signs that I implanted again. I just hate seeing bfn, esp if it's a false bfn, so I'm the type that hesitates to test too soon.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we are Officailly Homeless!!!! :nope:

Still waiting to close on our new House Wells Fargo Sux!!

My CM is more creamy today so I might have Od late last night!! FX


----------



## Hopethisyear

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope - Are you deff sure you are not pregnant - you know the OPK v HPT theory? maybe the bleed wasn't an actual bleed - just saying that's all:winkwink:
> 
> Love to all the other girls - I'm off out on my avon round soon - trying to keep busy busy busy. The one thing that concerns me is I have an almost identical chart to this time last year but I only had an 8 day LP - shall I put the chart up for you to compare my O (pattern) not temps this month last year - a year on and still no rainbow:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

No, I'm definitely not pregnant. I had full blown AF at the beginning of this cycle, then on CD 12 light bleeding for 4 days, now it looks like I am going to O today. I stopped temping though. I hope you get your rainbow soon. It's been a year for me this month too with no rainbow :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

Teva said:


> Please add me for testing around Dec 26. I haven't had a +OPK yet but I expect it this week. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ERosePW, I know that I read a post here where the conversation turned to TTC and antibiotics and someone said that several ladies got their bfp after being on antibiotics that cycle. So, surely it won't hurt your chances!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!

I heard it too!!! From many ladies!! They got their bfp's after being on antibiotics.


----------



## moni77

Sorry oldermom... loved the stories though.

Wow everyone - I don't check in for 2 days and it takes me 10 minutes to read through everything!!


----------



## terripeachy

Good luck tomorrow, Fandabby!! Tons of baby dust headed your way, babe.


----------



## ttcinseattle

Yes, good luck Fandabby!! :dust:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GL Fandabby! :dust:


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Well we are Officailly Homeless!!!! :nope:
> 
> Still waiting to close on our new House Wells Fargo Sux!!
> 
> My CM is more creamy today so I might have Od late last night!! FX

Yikes! How stressful! GL!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Mischief said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Well we are Officailly Homeless!!!! :nope:
> 
> Still waiting to close on our new House Wells Fargo Sux!!
> 
> My CM is more creamy today so I might have Od late last night!! FX
> 
> Yikes! How stressful! GL!!!Click to expand...


Extremely Stessful if I get a BFP this cycle it will be More than a Miracle!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Awe thanks ladies :hugs: 

We didn't get to AI last night :( donor had to work late. So we are pulling for AI tonight and poss tomorrow FX.. I had a temp dip this morning so i'm hoping we get this AI in time to catch that little egg.. I'm still getting - OPK's and CM looks like a liquid lotion so im counting that as creamy... 

Sending loads of baby dust to all you ladies!!


----------



## ERosePW

Teva and Lenka, how exciting that you've read tons of ladies got their BFPs after being on antibiotics. I was so worried about it! Can you imagine if I end up getting a bfp? That would be the one and only time I'd be thankful that I got a UTI, lol! 

Btw, thanks to everyone else for responding about this subject too! It wasn't something I had to think about before now, so I'm also happy to know that macrobid is safe during pregnancy (just in case).

Garfie, don't worry about your chart looking so similar.... Back then you weren't using the prog cream, right? So now that you're using it, even though the pattern looks so similar, I bet your LP will be fine! Looks like your temps is back up good today, so I think you're fine!

AshNAmber, GL tonight! Darn them for having to work late, lol! We're on some sensitive timeframes here! :winkwink: It'll work out tonight though, and then you'll be in your TWW. :)

Sis, sorry about WF!! We have them, and when we refinanced, it took 6-7 months! I don't care how "busy" they were, who takes that long to close a refi?! And I knew a couple others refinancing with other lenders who took no more than three months at that busy time. 

Fandabby, good luck and Fxd!

Terri, I agree with annoying coworkers! Ha! That's my BnB catch-up time, back off!

AFM, that first solid smiley I got was a false pos. I tested too soon after my last Clomid pill. I did notice that the stick wasn't very dark when I ejected it. And then when my temp didn't go up, there I went blaming the antibiotics, lol! However, I got a solid smiley again yesterday, and when I ejected the stick, it was blazing dark blue! Also did a regular dye opk and got a pos on that as well. So I believe O is today, as my temp is already starting to go up now. :) :)


----------



## fandabby

Hi ladies

Thanks for you good luck message.

So here it is; i've been testing since Sunday and saw a squinter so my heart raced and tested again that afternoon. I am so grateful the internet tests are so cheap and come in large bundles.

I have been testing each day and yesterday tested twice again and this morning. I think I see lines and to me they look like they are getting darker slowly.

Where I am in cycle :shrug:. What I do know is I had my O on persona monitor Friday and Saturday 29/30 November, I also had positive OPK on 30th. My MC bleeding stopped 20th then brown spotting for 2 days, stopped 23rd - we got active - every other day and last :sex: was Friday 29th (which was our first O on persona). Previous pregnancies we did last session on first O. Don't know why fear of spermies scrapping to get eggy and eggy passing them bad boys by. So if I count days, the day after 2nd O on persona then it's 11DPO or if I ovulated the next day of OPK and 2nd O and I count from the Monday then it's 10DPO. I think, never temped as my kiddies keep waking me up so I never get a true reading.

I have ordered CB digital from ebay Monday and waiting for delivery which will give me a definite.

I have attached my tests from yesterday and today. Left yesterday am, middle 6pm ish yesterday and right this morning.

I have been feeling sick since the weekend and actually did upchuck this morning. Is it pregnancy or is it other - meaning I have duodenitus, stomach ulcers and inflammation of the bowel so when that plays up I do get sicky and become sick. I'm hoping not the latter.

Boobs no different really, just the odd twinge. Spotty though and insomnia kicking back in which I had back in July. Cramping down below well since I had my O's.

Enough rambling:



What do you think ladies? I think YES :happydance:

I'm little cautious obviously as I have not even had a period yet since MC, but I bled solid 7 weeks with MC and didn't want to wait for AF. I did test negative at the hospital last appointment so I know any new tests now showing any lines will be a new pregnancy.

Fingers crossed.

Sending you all baby dust too :dust:


----------



## fandabby

Oh I added this to canyouseealine.com.

Clever way of seeing more detail on your tests.

Here is the link to my test: https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41811

If you click on show invert notice the glow of the control line and there is a glow also from what I can see on the test lines.

When I have done that looking at a test which I can't see anything then there are no glows so I figure this is a good sign too.


----------



## terripeachy

Ok fandabby, call me an idiot, but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to be looking. On the part you peed on (above the word max), or next to the control line. Obviously since I don't see anything, I can't really comment, but I'm sure if i was looking in the right place, I might be able to see something. Either way, my fingers are still crossed!

Erose-my CB digis always just have a smidge of blue. I can't tell anything from looking at the stick after I eject it. Sorry for the false positive, but yeah, get your BD on now because you're temperature is on its way up!! Have fun.

Sis-Are you really homeless, or just new home, homeless. I hope you guys find something you like quickly. It sucks having to rush through such a big decision, so I hope your perfect house is somewhere just waiting for you to check it out.


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> Oh I added this to canyouseealine.com.
> 
> Clever way of seeing more detail on your tests.
> 
> Here is the link to my test: https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41811
> 
> If you click on show invert notice the glow of the control line and there is a glow also from what I can see on the test lines.
> 
> When I have done that looking at a test which I can't see anything then there are no glows so I figure this is a good sign too.

Those look good to me!!
Let us know as soon as you are comfortable calling it so we can celebrate with you!!:happydance:


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> Oh I added this to canyouseealine.com.
> 
> Clever way of seeing more detail on your tests.
> 
> Here is the link to my test: https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41811
> 
> If you click on show invert notice the glow of the control line and there is a glow also from what I can see on the test lines.
> 
> When I have done that looking at a test which I can't see anything then there are no glows so I figure this is a good sign too.
> 
> Those look good to me!!
> Let us know as soon as you are comfortable calling it so we can celebrate with you!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks I can see something starting but you sometimes think your eyes deceive you.

I will test with the CB once arrives and then we shall go from that outcome.

Hate the waiting but it is still very early and anything could happen.


----------



## fandabby

terripeachy said:


> Ok fandabby, call me an idiot, but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to be looking. On the part you peed on (above the word max), or next to the control line. Obviously since I don't see anything, I can't really comment, but I'm sure if i was looking in the right place, I might be able to see something. Either way, my fingers are still crossed!


It is only faint if you see it, where you see the solid pink lines, the control ones. Literally just above is where the test lines will show.
thanks


----------



## oldermom1975

Good luck AshnAmber, ERose, and Sis4us! (did I forget anyone???)

Terri, your chart looks great!


----------



## AshNAmber

thanks ladies :)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Fandabby, I'm going to bite the bullet and say congratulations, because I definitely see a line!! I'm assuming these came up within 10 minutes and you don't think they're evaps? I could see the shadow of a line on your most recent test using the picture here, and when I went to your link and saw a high res pic I could clearly see the lines on all of them. Yesterday's were so so faint, but then that's the way it works, doesn't it? These light shadows are exactly what my Wondfos looked like when I got my first positives on FRER, so I'm inclined to celebrate for you now! Kudos to you for having the patience to wait for the digi in the mail. Don't take it too soon! My digi didn't work until 13dpo. If I were you I'd be at Walgreens buying FRERs right now! :winkwink:

I hope this is it for you!! :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Fandabby, I'm going to bite the bullet and say congratulations, because I definitely see a line!! I'm assuming these came up within 10 minutes and you don't think they're evaps? I could see the shadow of a line on your most recent test using the picture here, and when I went to your link and saw a high res pic I could clearly see the lines on all of them. Yesterday's were so so faint, but then that's the way it works, doesn't it? These light shadows are exactly what my Wondfos looked like when I got my first positives on FRER, so I'm inclined to celebrate for you now! Kudos to you for having the patience to wait for the digi in the mail. Don't take it too soon! My digi didn't work until 13dpo. If I were you I'd be at Walgreens buying FRERs right now! :winkwink:
> 
> I hope this is it for you!! :dust:

At least you didn't buy 45 FRER's! *snort* :blush:

In other news, I have started spotting, so hopefully AF will be here tonight or tomorrow (conflicted about that one). DH and I made a consultation appointment with a doc at the hospital I was talking about earlier...it's on the 24th! Here's to a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies...I'm really new to using Fertility Friend and taking my temperature and my latest confusion is around the coverline so I have a couple questions that I'm sure you ladies will be able to help me with. First, I read you look at the past 6 days temps after your period has ended and take the highest then go .2 degrees higher and that's your coverline?? Second question, how the heck do I draw the coverline in FF or is that automatic?? So confused. Lol.


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies...I'm really new to using Fertility Friend and taking my temperature and my latest confusion is around the coverline so I have a couple questions that I'm sure you ladies will be able to help me with. First, I read you look at the past 6 days temps after your period has ended and take the highest then go .2 degrees higher and that's your coverline?? Second question, how the heck do I draw the coverline in FF or is that automatic?? So confused. Lol.

Fertility friend _usually_ does that for you. Occasionally, you need to eliminate a high temp here or there to get your crosshairs and establish a coverline. Have you had a temp jump yet?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm thinking this not drinking is helping my chart. Mind you, I don't drink a lot, but I definitely have a glass of wine after work 3/5 days, and then beer when I watch the games on Sunday. So even just cutting that out has really made a difference. I don't feel so relaxed after work though. ha ha.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi oldermom....I've attached a picture of what my chart looks like so far. Initially it starts off high on the first day of my cycle then it's went down and up. Yesterday was my last day of my period ( I believe) as today my CM changed to slightly creamy with a slight tinge of pink. Man... It feels so good to be able to talk freely about CM and not be judged or think you're giving TMI. LOL
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles013, I thought that to find your coverline, you find your ovulation day (when your temp jumps up at least 0.3 degrees), then you count 6 days BACKWARDS and then draw your line 0.1F or 0.2C degree above that reading. FF does it differently though. Who knows what their programming says, but they draw the line automatically. Put your chart in your signature! hee hee. I'm such a chart stalker. If you need help, just ask.

Ok I see your chart, but you aren't close to ovulating, so you won't have a coverline just yet. look around at other people's charts, and you can see that there is no coverline until their temp jumps AND they have three consecutive days of higher temps after it jumps up. Oh, and PS. don't look at my previous charts. They are random and not good for tutorial purposes.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'm thinking this not drinking is helping my chart. Mind you, I don't drink a lot, but I definitely have a glass of wine after work 3/5 days, and then beer when I watch the games on Sunday. So even just cutting that out has really made a difference. I don't feel so relaxed after work though. ha ha.

That's interesting! I wonder why that works? I know when I am dehydrated my temp goes up...but alcohol is a depressant....:wacko:
Eh, back to google :confused:

Maybe a bowl of ice cream instead :)


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Smiles013, I thought that to find your coverline, you find your ovulation day (when your temp jumps up at least 0.3 degrees), then you count 6 days BACKWARDS and then draw your line 0.1F or 0.2C degree above that reading. FF does it differently though. Who knows what their programming says, but they draw the line automatically. Put your chart in your signature! hee hee. I'm such a chart stalker. If you need help, just ask.
> 
> Ok I see your chart, but you aren't close to ovulating, so you won't have a coverline just yet. look around at other people's charts, and you can see that there is no coverline until their temp jumps AND they have three consecutive days of higher temps after it jumps up. Oh, and PS. don't look at my previous charts. They are random and not good for tutorial purposes.


Smiles- I agree with Terri. And we are all about TMI here! :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hope this is the beginning of your w/o a shadow of a doubt BFP *fandabby*! :dust: <3 :dust:

GL *AshNAmber*! :dust:

*Smiles*: *TCOYF* is an excellent resource that you can utilize as well. Maybe check your library to see if they have a copy :thumbup: .

And sprinkling lots of :dust: for the rest of you as well! Lots to do today so busy, busy bee is me :wacko: .


----------



## battyatty

fandabby said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Ok fandabby, call me an idiot, but I'm not sure where I'm supposed to be looking. On the part you peed on (above the word max), or next to the control line. Obviously since I don't see anything, I can't really comment, but I'm sure if i was looking in the right place, I might be able to see something. Either way, my fingers are still crossed!
> 
> 
> It is only faint if you see it, where you see the solid pink lines, the control ones. Literally just above is where the test lines will show.
> thanksClick to expand...

Well I see lines and that's just from the pic on here!
So waiting with baited breath! FXd for you honey! x

Ps I am just after a mc so just wanted to ask, when you say you bled for 7 weeks, was that light/heavy,spotting? 
I only ask I have been spotting/bleeding since 9th Nov only actual bleeding for a few days after the actual event at hospital on 22nd then spotting on and off since. I have O'd since then, but if you see my chart it's all over the place, what with bleeds, the flu! and now very low post O temps!
I am just trying to make head nor tails of it!!


----------



## fandabby

Ladies put me down please for a BFP :cloud9:. Decision made before waiting for CB digital.

Tested again at 3.40pm ish and second pink line came visible under 2 minutes.

Here it is for in case I'm seeing things..



Good luck to upcoming testers and good luck for those waiting to ovulate.

May our xmas stockings be filled with healthy babes.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## battyatty

fandabby said:


> Ladies put me down please for a BFP :cloud9:. Decision made before waiting for CB digital.
> 
> Tested again at 3.4opm ish and second pink line came visible under 2 minutes.
> 
> Here it is for in case I'm seeing things..
> 
> View attachment 708701
> 
> 
> Good luck to upcoming testers and good luck for those waiting to ovulate.
> 
> May our xmas stockings be filled with healthy babes.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Congratulations, I knew I saw lines, OMG so so happy for you! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## AshNAmber

ok, i'm feeling a bit more hopeful now.. EWCM showed up so tonight should be a great time to get an AI in!


----------



## Smiles013

Thanks Terri and Oldermom...I'll just continue to take my temps and check with the LH surge strips. It's weird though last month my OPK gave me a LH surge 7-8 days before I was supposed to technically ovulate. This is so confusing to me I swear! And don't get me started on looking at the CM...I'm like " is this creamy, or sticky?" Lol. And I swear I have not seen ANY EWCM when I checked. Out of frustration I made an appt to see a fertility specialist next month so I can see what's going on.


----------



## Smiles013

Awwwwww......congrats Fandabby!!!!:happydance:

SweetPotato..... Thanks, I'll look for that.


----------



## fandabby

battyatty said:


> Well I see lines and that's just from the pic on here!
> So waiting with baited breath! FXd for you honey! x
> 
> Ps I am just after a mc so just wanted to ask, when you say you bled for 7 weeks, was that light/heavy,spotting?
> I only ask I have been spotting/bleeding since 9th Nov only actual bleeding for a few days after the actual event at hospital on 22nd then spotting on and off since. I have O'd since then, but if you see my chart it's all over the place, what with bleeds, the flu! and now very low post O temps!
> I am just trying to make head nor tails of it!!

Thank you :flower:.

So sorry for your loss, this forum is fab and certainly helped me through a time I thought I would just break. :hugs:

Back to your question about my 7 weeker. I started bleeding 4th October extremely heavy, lots of clots which fitted into my hand and loads of pregnancy material passed on the 6th. Pain was like contractions. Heavy bleeding filling a maternity pad under an hour for 2.5 weeks. Then it went to medium flow and light flow so maybe changing pads 4 times a day. I went really heavy again for 3 days and passed more grey material on 14th November and then back to medium flow. By the Monday 18th went to light bleeding and from the Thursday spotting brown and dried up by 23rd. Hope all that makes sense. I kept testing positive and did get lighter but it wasn't until the monday 18th that I showed a negative so the extra bit I passed was the last of my pregnancy. We are marking that day as our actual loss :cry: since I was still showing pregnant up to then. 

I can't really help about charting as I kind of gave up since I never really get proper sleep and went to bed different times, drank wine, and then being up through the night wouldn't I guess be a true reading so didn't want to freak out so left it alone.

Lots of lovely ladies on here who chart so maybe they can offer you advice.

Good luck with your journey. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Thanks Terri and Oldermom...I'll just continue to take my temps and check with the LH surge strips. It's weird though last month my OPK gave me a LH surge 7-8 days before I was supposed to technically ovulate. This is so confusing to me I swear! And don't get me started on looking at the CM...I'm like " is this creamy, or sticky?" Lol. And I swear I have not seen ANY EWCM when I checked. Out of frustration I made an appt to see a fertility specialist next month so I can see what's going on.

If I start my OPK testing too early, then I get false positives too. In my case, the LH strip is also picking up my super high FSH levels at the beginning of my cycle, perhaps a similar thing is happening to you. Cervical mucus is something I have always been scant on...a specialist can certainly help you identify EWCM.


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> Ladies put me down please for a BFP :cloud9:. Decision made before waiting for CB digital.
> 
> Tested again at 3.40pm ish and second pink line came visible under 2 minutes.
> 
> Here it is for in case I'm seeing things..
> 
> View attachment 708701
> 
> 
> Good luck to upcoming testers and good luck for those waiting to ovulate.
> 
> May our xmas stockings be filled with healthy babes.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:



Now THAT is some good line porn!!
Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you!


----------



## battyatty

fandabby said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I see lines and that's just from the pic on here!
> So waiting with baited breath! FXd for you honey! x
> 
> Ps I am just after a mc so just wanted to ask, when you say you bled for 7 weeks, was that light/heavy,spotting?
> I only ask I have been spotting/bleeding since 9th Nov only actual bleeding for a few days after the actual event at hospital on 22nd then spotting on and off since. I have O'd since then, but if you see my chart it's all over the place, what with bleeds, the flu! and now very low post O temps!
> I am just trying to make head nor tails of it!!
> 
> Thank you :flower:.
> 
> So sorry for your loss, this forum is fab and certainly helped me through a time I thought I would just break. :hugs:
> 
> Back to your question about my 7 weeker. I started bleeding 4th October extremely heavy, lots of clots which fitted into my hand and loads of pregnancy material passed on the 6th. Pain was like contractions. Heavy bleeding filling a maternity pad under an hour for 2.5 weeks. Then it went to medium flow and light flow so maybe changing pads 4 times a day. I went really heavy again for 3 days and passed more grey material on 14th November and then back to medium flow. By the Monday 18th went to light bleeding and from the Thursday spotting brown and dried up by 23rd. Hope all that makes sense. I kept testing positive and did get lighter but it wasn't until the monday 18th that I showed a negative so the extra bit I passed was the last of my pregnancy. We are marking that day as our actual loss :cry: since I was still showing pregnant up to then.
> 
> I can't really help about charting as I kind of gave up since I never really get proper sleep and went to bed different times, drank wine, and then being up through the night wouldn't I guess be a true reading so didn't want to freak out so left it alone.
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies on here who chart so maybe they can offer you advice.
> 
> Good luck with your journey. :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the reply, you really did go through it badly, having contractions and all! 
I waited 2 weeks for mine then the hospital dragged me in, They wouldnt let me do it naturally at home as I would be alone with just my kids (DF lives & works in another country) So I ended up taking those pills.... It didnt take long only a few hours for me to pass all of it whole, (Which the hospital placed in a beautiful white box to bring home and bury myself)and it really didnt hurt, in fact I take great comfort that I laughed at a joke the midwife made and thats when it happened...
So in that respect for a 11w mc I was very lucky... Just wish the spotting would finish now.... I never thought to test to see if my levels went down... wish I had now!


----------



## fandabby

Smiles013 said:


> Thanks Terri and Oldermom...I'll just continue to take my temps and check with the LH surge strips. It's weird though last month my OPK gave me a LH surge 7-8 days before I was supposed to technically ovulate. This is so confusing to me I swear! And don't get me started on looking at the CM...I'm like " is this creamy, or sticky?" Lol. And I swear I have not seen ANY EWCM when I checked. Out of frustration I made an appt to see a fertility specialist next month so I can see what's going on.

Hi Smiles, for me I don't really notice CM, for me I don't really get the EW so my way of timing is literally after bleed stops, the every other day plan think it's egg meets sperm plan or something like that and we keep going until we get a positive on an OPK and in our case an O on persona monitor and then stop and fingers crossed.

Fertility is certainly confusing.

Oh and I ovulate all over the place. When I was using persona as contraception and not wanting to try, I would see my O different times each month, one month would be CD12, the next CD17, the next CD14 - never consistent but bled every 31 days. Really strange. My ovulation pattern was between something like CD12 and as late as CD21.

I have read that drinking 8 glasses of water daily and taking evening primrose supplement help EWCM, but please note evening primrose should be stopped when you get your ovulation marker as I think it intereferres with implantation.

Good luck :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I see lines and that's just from the pic on here!
> So waiting with baited breath! FXd for you honey! x
> 
> Ps I am just after a mc so just wanted to ask, when you say you bled for 7 weeks, was that light/heavy,spotting?
> I only ask I have been spotting/bleeding since 9th Nov only actual bleeding for a few days after the actual event at hospital on 22nd then spotting on and off since. I have O'd since then, but if you see my chart it's all over the place, what with bleeds, the flu! and now very low post O temps!
> I am just trying to make head nor tails of it!!
> 
> Thank you :flower:.
> 
> So sorry for your loss, this forum is fab and certainly helped me through a time I thought I would just break. :hugs:
> 
> Back to your question about my 7 weeker. I started bleeding 4th October extremely heavy, lots of clots which fitted into my hand and loads of pregnancy material passed on the 6th. Pain was like contractions. Heavy bleeding filling a maternity pad under an hour for 2.5 weeks. Then it went to medium flow and light flow so maybe changing pads 4 times a day. I went really heavy again for 3 days and passed more grey material on 14th November and then back to medium flow. By the Monday 18th went to light bleeding and from the Thursday spotting brown and dried up by 23rd. Hope all that makes sense. I kept testing positive and did get lighter but it wasn't until the monday 18th that I showed a negative so the extra bit I passed was the last of my pregnancy. We are marking that day as our actual loss :cry: since I was still showing pregnant up to then.
> 
> I can't really help about charting as I kind of gave up since I never really get proper sleep and went to bed different times, drank wine, and then being up through the night wouldn't I guess be a true reading so didn't want to freak out so left it alone.
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies on here who chart so maybe they can offer you advice.
> 
> Good luck with your journey. :flower:Click to expand...

After my (blighted ovum and) D&C, I stopped bleeding pretty much immediately (of course). But four weeks later, my bleeding returned. I thought it was my period, but it was a strange heavy spotting that lasted for two and a half weeks. It didn't look like it was going to stop on its own. I needed help to get my cycling back on track. I went on birth control pills and progesterone to stop it. You may need the attention of a doc- that is a long time to spot. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

OMG!!! I can see THAT pink line fandabby. I'm SO excited for you!!

Now you have to tell us your symptoms-give us the rundown, mama! Boop boop. Send your CB digi to oldermom. She loves testing with anything! HA!!HA!!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I see lines and that's just from the pic on here!
> So waiting with baited breath! FXd for you honey! x
> 
> Ps I am just after a mc so just wanted to ask, when you say you bled for 7 weeks, was that light/heavy,spotting?
> I only ask I have been spotting/bleeding since 9th Nov only actual bleeding for a few days after the actual event at hospital on 22nd then spotting on and off since. I have O'd since then, but if you see my chart it's all over the place, what with bleeds, the flu! and now very low post O temps!
> I am just trying to make head nor tails of it!!
> 
> Thank you :flower:.
> 
> So sorry for your loss, this forum is fab and certainly helped me through a time I thought I would just break. :hugs:
> 
> Back to your question about my 7 weeker. I started bleeding 4th October extremely heavy, lots of clots which fitted into my hand and loads of pregnancy material passed on the 6th. Pain was like contractions. Heavy bleeding filling a maternity pad under an hour for 2.5 weeks. Then it went to medium flow and light flow so maybe changing pads 4 times a day. I went really heavy again for 3 days and passed more grey material on 14th November and then back to medium flow. By the Monday 18th went to light bleeding and from the Thursday spotting brown and dried up by 23rd. Hope all that makes sense. I kept testing positive and did get lighter but it wasn't until the monday 18th that I showed a negative so the extra bit I passed was the last of my pregnancy. We are marking that day as our actual loss :cry: since I was still showing pregnant up to then.
> 
> I can't really help about charting as I kind of gave up since I never really get proper sleep and went to bed different times, drank wine, and then being up through the night wouldn't I guess be a true reading so didn't want to freak out so left it alone.
> 
> Lots of lovely ladies on here who chart so maybe they can offer you advice.
> 
> Good luck with your journey. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply, you really did go through it badly, having contractions and all!
> I waited 2 weeks for mine then the hospital dragged me in, They wouldnt let me do it naturally at home as I would be alone with just my kids (DF lives & works in another country) So I ended up taking those pills.... It didnt take long only a few hours for me to pass all of it whole, (Which the hospital placed in a beautiful white box to bring home and bury myself)and it really didnt hurt, in fact I take great comfort that I laughed at a joke the midwife made and thats when it happened...
> So in that respect for a 11w mc I was very lucky... Just wish the spotting would finish now.... I never thought to test to see if my levels went down... wish I had now!Click to expand...

I am so sorry for your loss...:hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> OMG!!! I can see THAT pink line fandabby. I'm SO excited for you!!
> 
> Now you have to tell us your symptoms-give us the rundown, mama! Boop boop. Send your CB digi to oldermom. She loves testing with anything! HA!!HA!!

 (raises hand) Um, yup- I'll take that. :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Fandabby!!!! :happydance:

AFM 3rd day of +OPK :shrug: never happened before idk what's up!!


----------



## battyatty

Thanks ladies! Strangely seems forever ago now. Anyway, just watching the kids decorating the tree, badly! Just looking forward to Christmas and seeing my DF for 2 whole weeks!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Congrats Fandabby!!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM 3rd day of +OPK :shrug: never happened before idk what's up!!

Your temp looks like it is already up, maybe you are one of those lucky ladies who will O two eggs in one cycle!


----------



## fandabby

ttcinseattle said:


> Fandabby, I'm going to bite the bullet and say congratulations, because I definitely see a line!! I'm assuming these came up within 10 minutes and you don't think they're evaps? I could see the shadow of a line on your most recent test using the picture here, and when I went to your link and saw a high res pic I could clearly see the lines on all of them. Yesterday's were so so faint, but then that's the way it works, doesn't it? These light shadows are exactly what my Wondfos looked like when I got my first positives on FRER, so I'm inclined to celebrate for you now! Kudos to you for having the patience to wait for the digi in the mail. Don't take it too soon! My digi didn't work until 13dpo. If I were you I'd be at Walgreens buying FRERs right now! :winkwink:
> 
> I hope this is it for you!! :dust:

Thank you.

I bought a bundle of cheapies couple weeks ago and some from a chemist last week, stocked up. I bought the CB on ebay as the lines were really faint earlier this week, so will use that now maybe in couple of wks so it shows conception wks so I know where I roughly am for asking for scan early since they cant date me from a period. 

Good luck with your journey ... :dust:


----------



## Smiles013

If I start my OPK testing too early, then I get false positives too. In my case, the LH strip is also picking up my super high FSH levels at the beginning of my cycle, perhaps a similar thing is happening to you. Cervical mucus is something I have always been scant on...a specialist can certainly help you identify EWCM.[/QUOTE]


Hmmmmm..... I started testing at day 5 of period and or spotting and I was using the First Response one I think. It's the one that after your surge is detected the damn thing becomes useless ad you have to buy a whole new one! Lol. In any event the DH and I BD'd around that time and in between and again around the time I should have ovulated and nada. :growlmad:


----------



## Smiles013

fandabby said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Terri and Oldermom...I'll just continue to take my temps and check with the LH surge strips. It's weird though last month my OPK gave me a LH surge 7-8 days before I was supposed to technically ovulate. This is so confusing to me I swear! And don't get me started on looking at the CM...I'm like " is this creamy, or sticky?" Lol. And I swear I have not seen ANY EWCM when I checked. Out of frustration I made an appt to see a fertility specialist next month so I can see what's going on.
> 
> Hi Smiles, for me I don't really notice CM, for me I don't really get the EW so my way of timing is literally after bleed stops, the every other day plan think it's egg meets sperm plan or something like that and we keep going until we get a positive on an OPK and in our case an O on persona monitor and then stop and fingers crossed.
> 
> Fertility is certainly confusing.
> 
> Oh and I ovulate all over the place. When I was using persona as contraception and not wanting to try, I would see my O different times each month, one month would be CD12, the next CD17, the next CD14 - never consistent but bled every 31 days. Really strange. My ovulation pattern was between something like CD12 and as late as CD21.
> 
> I have read that drinking 8 glasses of water daily and taking evening primrose supplement help EWCM, but please note evening primrose should be stopped when you get your ovulation marker as I think it intereferres with implantation.
> 
> Good luck :dust:Click to expand...


Fandabby.... Yes fertility is very confusing to say the least. I started taking Fertibella last month and just finished up the first 30 day supply and will be starting the next 30 day supply tomorrow so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## ERosePW

Wow, this thread moves FAST. But first and foremost...

:happydance: *FANDABBY! A huge congrats to you, how exciting!! *:happydance:

*Smiles*, like everyone else said, FF will establish an O date and a CL for you. I wouldn't worry about that yourself I were you, because I sometimes have NO clue how they come up with my CL! After you O, and your temp rises for 3 days (I think Terri mentioned this), it will establish the crosshairs, and you'll feel better about the whole thing (or at least, I know I always do, lol!) As for OPKs, maybe just don't test quite so early... I'm not sure about false positives, except if you're on Clomid or Femara, I believe that can affect it. But if you're not on anything like that, then maybe Oldermom's suggestion is right on. As for CM, yea...don't even get me started. I was fairly normal before clomid, but now I dont really see any EW. In fact, my first two cycles on it, I had hostile CM (sticky/creamy). I'm gonna say this, and I hope nobody laughs at me! But I tried the Robitussin thing this cycle, and I sware it helped me! I didnt get straight up EWCM, but it took the hostile CM away, and it's been watery with a slight stretch to it. For me, that is amazing.

*Terri*, ouch, not being able to have a beer while watching football on Sundays...that would be tough! But hey, if it seems to be helping your chart, it's totally worth it. I have a Happy Hour once a week usually, but other than that, just a few beers on football Sunday. But I wonder if cutting back on even that would help anything.

*Ash*, yay for the EWCM! Should be perfect for your AI tonight. GL!!!

*Sis*, three days of + OPKs, huh? That's interesting! But maybe a good sign! Like oldermom said, is it possible to release two eggs if the surge last that long? I'm clueless about that! I've only ever gotten a + two days in a row. 

*oldermom*, GL at your dr's appointment this month! I hope all goes well and you get some answers!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, btw, ladies.... So, this is the convo DH and I had when we were talking about needing to do it after I get the smiley.

DH: Ya know, you're always so obsessed with your 'fertile window' and that smiley face. It's been a year now, and you haven't gotten pregnant, so maybe switching it up would be better.

Me: Hmm...ok...And what do you suggest?

DH: Well, since your fertile window isn't working, maybe we should start focusing on your non-fertile window more.

Ummm.....? 

:dohh:


----------



## terripeachy

BWAHAA!!! @ your DH. Maybe he's telling you that he wants to get busy AFTER you ovulate IN ADDITION TO before ovulation!! hee hee. I know I get tired of doing it all the time beforehand, so after ovulation, I enjoy the break. HA!!HA!! Is that bad?

Oh, and if you thought I didn't drink ANY beers during football, I have cut down to one. I nurse it, too, so I can have it for a longer period of time. Normally at the bar, I have 4-5, so cutting back to one is considerable and as far as I'm willing to go. hee hee.


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose gotta Love men right !!!! :haha:

I've never had 3 days either I wast even going to test but decide to w like 10am urine and it's still dark!! :shrug:
I do have that smaller Follie on the left maybe it's trying to come to the Show!!

Smiles are u counting positive as any line??? It has to be darker or as Dark as the control line maybe u are confusing HPT w OPKs they are a Lil different !!

Like Erose said I would get a +++ right after stopping my Femara and then it would go neg then +++ again but never without meds!!!

Gl


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> Wow, this thread moves FAST. But first and foremost...
> 
> :happydance: *FANDABBY! A huge congrats to you, how exciting!! *:happydance:
> 
> *Smiles*, like everyone else said, FF will establish an O date and a CL for you. I wouldn't worry about that yourself I were you, because I sometimes have NO clue how they come up with my CL! After you O, and your temp rises for 3 days (I think Terri mentioned this), it will establish the crosshairs, and you'll feel better about the whole thing (or at least, I know I always do, lol!) As for OPKs, maybe just don't test quite so early... I'm not sure about false positives, except if you're on Clomid or Femara, I believe that can affect it. But if you're not on anything like that, then maybe Oldermom's suggestion is right on. As for CM, yea...don't even get me started. I was fairly normal before clomid, but now I dont really see any EW. In fact, my first two cycles on it, I had hostile CM (sticky/creamy). I'm gonna say this, and I hope nobody laughs at me! But I tried the Robitussin thing this cycle, and I sware it helped me! I didnt get straight up EWCM, but it took the hostile CM away, and it's been watery with a slight stretch to it. For me, that is amazing.
> 
> *Terri*, ouch, not being able to have a beer while watching football on Sundays...that would be tough! But hey, if it seems to be helping your chart, it's totally worth it. I have a Happy Hour once a week usually, but other than that, just a few beers on football Sunday. But I wonder if cutting back on even that would help anything.
> 
> *Ash*, yay for the EWCM! Should be perfect for your AI tonight. GL!!!
> 
> *Sis*, three days of + OPKs, huh? That's interesting! But maybe a good sign! Like oldermom said, is it possible to release two eggs if the surge last that long? I'm clueless about that! I've only ever gotten a + two days in a row.
> 
> *oldermom*, GL at your dr's appointment this month! I hope all goes well and you get some answers!


ERose... When did you start taking the Robititussin? Did you wait until a certain day in your cycle?


----------



## Smiles013

Sis4Us said:


> Erose gotta Love men right !!!! :haha:
> 
> I've never had 3 days either I wast even going to test but decide to w like 10am urine and it's still dark!! :shrug:
> I do have that smaller Follie on the left maybe it's trying to come to the Show!!
> 
> Smiles are u counting positive as any line??? It has to be darker or as Dark as the control line maybe u are confusing HPT w OPKs they are a Lil different !!
> 
> Like Erose said I would get a +++ right after stopping my Femara and then it would go neg then +++ again but never without meds!!!
> 
> Gl

Sis....it was a digital OPK, I now switched to the LH strips since I could get a bunch of them for next to nothing. I'm curious to see if I'll get the + for the LH surge around when FF says I'm supposed to ovulate.


----------



## moni77

Congrats fandabby!!! That is quite the line!

AFM - just waiting for next week...


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> ERose... When did you start taking the Robititussin? Did you wait until a certain day in your cycle?

Some say start a week before you O, some say 5 days. I would've done the 5-day route, but I figured I'd start on day 8 since I take clomid days5-9...I thought (because I think too much) that maybe if I start during my last two days of clomid, I could start counter-acting its effects sooner. I sware it had to have worked, because I had really hostile cm my first two rounds of clomid, and my doc upped my dose this cycle, so it should've been just as bad or worse. The hostile cm never came. I even stopped the robitussin on day11 because I ran out, but I still never got that gunky cm. I'm not saying it worked miracles or anything, as I didn't get EWCM. But yesterday (day before O), I was pretty excited to see some watery cm with just the tiniest bit of stretch, which FF still considers fertile. Way better than the thick crap that couldn't possibly have been a good environment for sperm to survive. (Now that everyone is thoroughly grossed out...). :winkwink: Maybe just a coincidence...? But I can't think of any other reason for it. :)

Btw, if you try it, be sure and get the one that is only for chest congestion. There's also mucinex, but i found a generic for much cheaper. It's just the one ingredient, guaifenesin. That's what helps loosen up mucus, and I've read (even from a doctor who discussed on CNN), that it works similarly on cervical mucus. You don't want any other ingredient like all the others for cough or cold or anything. Just guaifenesin for congestion/mucus relief.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> Ladies put me down please for a BFP :cloud9:. Decision made before waiting for CB digital.
> 
> Tested again at 3.40pm ish and second pink line came visible under 2 minutes.
> 
> Here it is for in case I'm seeing things..
> 
> View attachment 708701
> 
> 
> Good luck to upcoming testers and good luck for those waiting to ovulate.
> 
> May our xmas stockings be filled with healthy babes.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

Wow! That's a pretty sweet line fandabby! Congrats!! Super sticky rainbow vibes to you! :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Hangin' out on CD7 :coffee: . *Momof3Girls* can you put me down for testing NYE? Aaaaaand, it looks like I can test twice again in January :haha: . Hopefully I won't need to [-o&lt; .


----------



## Blueshoney

fandabby said:


> Oh I added this to canyouseealine.com.
> 
> Clever way of seeing more detail on your tests.
> 
> Here is the link to my test: https://www.canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=41811
> 
> If you click on show invert notice the glow of the control line and there is a glow also from what I can see on the test lines.
> 
> When I have done that looking at a test which I can't see anything then there are no glows so I figure this is a good sign too.

That looks positive to me!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis4Us said:


> Congrats Fandabby!!!! :happydance:
> 
> AFM 3rd day of +OPK :shrug: never happened before idk what's up!!

Hmm, maybe you are releasing multiple eggs. I had 2 days of positive this month. I am a twin, and my twin had twins, so I just figured that maybe I released two eggs. If I did, I just hope the sperm caught at least one of them!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-I hope the other follicle will make it for the show. C'mon girl side!!! Grow. hee hee.

SweetPotatoPi-I hope you don't have to cash in on your end of Jan. testing date. Fx fx fx.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well we finally Closed on the house :happydance:

Took my mom and Niece to see it and the boys to get a look while it's empty they are both excited so hopefully my LO won't freak out!! :thumbup:

Going to start moving stuff and clean Tom movers come on Fri Am !!! :)

Got plenty to keep me busy in the TWW so I don't blow thru my 30 test!! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well we finally Closed on the house :happydance:
> 
> Took my mom and Niece to see it and the boys to get a look while it's empty they are both excited so hopefully my LO won't freak out!! :thumbup:
> 
> Going to start moving stuff and clean Tom movers come on Fri Am !!! :)
> 
> Got plenty to keep me busy in the TWW so I don't blow thru my 30 test!! :haha:

Yay for the house! Thank goodness you can say goodbye to that stress!


----------



## fandabby

Sis4Us said:


> Well we finally Closed on the house :happydance:
> 
> Took my mom and Niece to see it and the boys to get a look while it's empty they are both excited so hopefully my LO won't freak out!! :thumbup:
> 
> Going to start moving stuff and clean Tom movers come on Fri Am !!! :)
> 
> Got plenty to keep me busy in the TWW so I don't blow thru my 30 test!! :haha:

Congratulations, bet you are relieved. Hope you have lots of happy days and memories in your new home... :hugs:

GL with 2ww too, bring in a BFP :dust:


----------



## terripeachy

Congrats Sis! I knew it would happen. The mortgage people just like to freak everyone out and create excess drama.

Good luck tomorrow Lovepink!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Hey! Sorry, the girls and I were at Disneyland yesterday and going again today. I tried catching up on my phone while in lines, but the lines were never long enough. :haha: Got back in the evening, caught up, but the stupid, flakey internet here wouldn't let me post. :growlmad: Anyway . . . . .

Huge congrats, Fandabby! :happydance: H&H 9 months! Since you didn't pick a Christmas smiley yet, I'll go ahead and pick one for you, but if you'd rather another, let me know and I'll change it.

Sis ~ Congrats on the house closing! :thumbup: What a relief.

Going to update testing list now. GL to all those currently in the fertile period right now and are in the bd process. :dust:


----------



## Smiles013

ERose...I am going to pick some up today and start taking it. Do I go by the instructions in the bottle or just take it once a day? I can definitely say I have hostile CM so maybe this will help. I'm supposed to ovulate a week from today so we'll see.


----------



## Smiles013

Sis....congrats on the closing! :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

:dust: Good luck Lovepink with testing tomorrow. Lots of special dust coming your way :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

GL tomorrow Lovepink!!:dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

Headaches for me today...and a case of the blah's....I want so much to get pregnant again and soon, but don't want another chemical. If I were not such a control freak, I would sit the rest of this month out and wait until my consult on Christmas Eve. 
But that ain't happening! :p


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> ERose...I am going to pick some up today and start taking it. Do I go by the instructions in the bottle or just take it once a day? I can definitely say I have hostile CM so maybe this will help. I'm supposed to ovulate a week from today so we'll see.

Since different websites said different things, I just went with the dose on the bottle. Although I did only do 3 doses a day, and you can do up to 4. I figured for my purposes, 4 was excessive. But I did take the max per dose. I got the liquid, but there's a pill form too. I've seen girls in other forums who had luck w/the pills, but for some reason, I just felt like I'd get better results from a liquid... probably just in my head. Let me know if you notice a difference! I will be curious to see if it was just a fluke for me this cycle! Dr. Sami David who wrote "Making Babies" recommends 1200mg a day, and I was getting that by taking 3 doses of liquid a day. I think his suggestion is 600mg 2x day. But I felt better spreading it out over three doses.


----------



## ERosePW

Sis, congrats on your closing! So glad they came through for ya'! So much fun moving into a new house. :) (well, not the actual packing and moving part, but you know what I mean!)

Terri, I'd be nursing that one beer too! There's just something about football and beer that go hand-in-hand, LOL.

Lovepink, GL testing tomorrow!! 

oldermom, so sorry you have a case of the blahs today! :( I'm really hoping this new doc you're seeing this month will be just what you need to get this show on the road! :flower:

AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Sis, congrats on your closing! So glad they came through for ya'! So much fun moving into a new house. :) (well, not the actual packing and moving part, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> Terri, I'd be nursing that one beer too! There's just something about football and beer that go hand-in-hand, LOL.
> 
> Lovepink, GL testing tomorrow!!
> 
> oldermom, so sorry you have a case of the blahs today! :( I'm really hoping this new doc you're seeing this month will be just what you need to get this show on the road! :flower:
> 
> AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.

I like the whole glittering nipples idea, myself. Although that probably wouldn't go over too well here....
Thank-you, I will likely start journaling again, so that the emotional stuff comes out in appropriate ways. A large mix of frustration, sadness, anger, and guilt- the emotional equivalent of the three stooges all getting stuck in a doorway simultaneously. What comes out is...blah.
Anyway, I am already looking at what I can change this cycle to improve my outcome. Any ideas for increasing uterine lining thickness and increasing overall uterine health, ladies??

And yay about a post-ovulatory cyst!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-That's so cool that the doctor could see the follicle. That sounds so neat. 
Hope your results from your bloodwork turn out ok, and yeah for that jump in your chart. Looks good so far!!


----------



## Smiles013

ERose....thanks I'll stick with the 3 doses too. Lol. And for whatever reason I think I'll have better luck with the liquid. In my mind liquid equals liquid. Lol. Plus I am going to increase my daily water intake, I know I don't drink nearly enough water.


----------



## Smiles013

Alright ladies....out of curiosity what DPO do you start taking pregnancy tests? And what's the earliest DPO you've gotten a positive. I'm already plotting when I'll begin testing this month. Lol


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> ERose....thanks I'll stick with the 3 doses too. Lol. And for whatever reason I think I'll have better luck with the liquid. In my mind liquid equals liquid. Lol. Plus I am going to increase my daily water intake, I know I don't drink nearly enough water.

Oh yes, def increase the water intake while doing this! I drink a lot of water anyway, but I drank even more during the robitussin. And yes, that was my exact thinking, lol.... liquid equals liquid, ha! Maybe crazy, since the pills do the same thing, but hey, whatever makes us feel better, right! :winkwink: Def let me know how it turns out!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-That's so cool that the doctor could see the follicle. That sounds so neat.
> Hope your results from your bloodwork turn out ok, and yeah for that jump in your chart. Looks good so far!!

Thanks Terri! I suspect I'll get CHs if my temp stays high tomorrow. BTW, your chart is lookin' good too! Looks to me like an implantation dip, and then possibly on to a triphasic chart if your temp goes even higher tomorrow. :)


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Headaches for me today...and a case of the blah's....I want so much to get pregnant again and soon, but don't want another chemical. If I were not such a control freak, I would sit the rest of this month out and wait until my consult on Christmas Eve.
> But that ain't happening! :p

Sorry to hear you're feeling blah :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom, I think I'll do some research on increasing uterine thickness and health. I read about a supplement out there that aids in conception and also helps thicken the uterine lining, but now I can't recall the name, so I'll do a little research. If you find anything good, let me know too!


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Sis, congrats on your closing! So glad they came through for ya'! So much fun moving into a new house. :) (well, not the actual packing and moving part, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> Terri, I'd be nursing that one beer too! There's just something about football and beer that go hand-in-hand, LOL.
> 
> Lovepink, GL testing tomorrow!!
> 
> oldermom, so sorry you have a case of the blahs today! :( I'm really hoping this new doc you're seeing this month will be just what you need to get this show on the road! :flower:
> 
> AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.
> 
> I like the whole glittering nipples idea, myself. Although that probably wouldn't go over too well here....
> Thank-you, I will likely start journaling again, so that the emotional stuff comes out in appropriate ways. A large mix of frustration, sadness, anger, and guilt- the emotional equivalent of the three stooges all getting stuck in a doorway simultaneously. What comes out is...blah.
> Anyway, I am already looking at what I can change this cycle to improve my outcome. Any ideas for increasing uterine lining thickness and increasing overall uterine health, ladies??
> 
> And yay about a post-ovulatory cyst!Click to expand...

I've heard of raspberry leaf tea helping with that but I also found this. Maybe something in this article may be helpful. 

https://jessiwallace.wordpress.com/...your-uterine-lining-and-improve-implantation/


----------



## terripeachy

I seem to always have that dip around Day 5 or 6, so I call it my FID. hee hee. I'm so hooked on garfie's fake terms. hee hee. I'm trying not to be too excited about my chart, but I sure do like looking at it this time around. It's very easy to decipher.

Smiles013-I've never tested, but on the TWW side, people start testing early. I think maybe 7DPO is the earliest, but I wouldn't be surprised if people test as soon as they ovulate because some of them are quite excited (manic). :) hee hee. Sometimes I just have to shake my head at them. But..that page is always moving, so it does keep things a bit interesting. I like the chill side over here though. It's more my old lady speed. HA!!HA!!


----------



## fandabby

ERosePW said:


> AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.

Great news you ovulated ! Fingers crossed you have a healthy fertilised egg on it's way for implantation....

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Sis, congrats on your closing! So glad they came through for ya'! So much fun moving into a new house. :) (well, not the actual packing and moving part, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> Terri, I'd be nursing that one beer too! There's just something about football and beer that go hand-in-hand, LOL.
> 
> Lovepink, GL testing tomorrow!!
> 
> oldermom, so sorry you have a case of the blahs today! :( I'm really hoping this new doc you're seeing this month will be just what you need to get this show on the road! :flower:
> 
> AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.
> 
> I like the whole glittering nipples idea, myself. Although that probably wouldn't go over too well here....
> Thank-you, I will likely start journaling again, so that the emotional stuff comes out in appropriate ways. A large mix of frustration, sadness, anger, and guilt- the emotional equivalent of the three stooges all getting stuck in a doorway simultaneously. What comes out is...blah.
> Anyway, I am already looking at what I can change this cycle to improve my outcome. Any ideas for increasing uterine lining thickness and increasing overall uterine health, ladies??
> 
> And yay about a post-ovulatory cyst!Click to expand...

Look at red raspberry leaf, helps tone uterus and I uterine health for pre conception. This is more known for late pregnancy for helping tone the uterus ready to let go at labouring. Stop it once ovulated. That is what I used.

I also used Black Cohosh to help with female bits too and I have read women who take this up to ovulation have increased chance of catching and improves progesterone levels too to help with implantation.

Can't remember where I have read his but on one of my many google sessions for female fertility.

I took both right from start of MC to when I got my first O sign on persona then I stopped those.

Make sure red raspberry is pure as if you get it as a tea some are infused with very little red raspberry. I bought a pure tea form from chinese shop and also the pill form from a health food place. Tea once a day and followed dose on the tablets. All natural herbs.

Good luck.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Woohoo! Congrats *Sis*! How exciting about moving into a new home :) .

Sorry you're feeling blah *oldermom* :hugs: . I was going to say RRLT as well (can't remember if you were already using it). What about yoga that's focused on fertility? I'll see what else I can come up with.

Hope your levels are aces *ERose* :dust: . Glad everything looked good on the u/s.

:haha: I'm down with my old lady speed too *terripeachy* :thumbup: .

GL tomorrow *Lovepink*! :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Me, I've got EWCF on CD8 :shrug: lol so, uh, ok then? Going with it :haha: .


----------



## fandabby

Smiles013 said:


> Alright ladies....out of curiosity what DPO do you start taking pregnancy tests? And what's the earliest DPO you've gotten a positive. I'm already plotting when I'll begin testing this month. Lol

I'm a nightmare and start testing on 7DPO, This time around I saw a very very light squinter at 8DPO and only slight differences each day until around 11DPO where it was a definite pink line.

Just remember strong strong wee.

Best of luck.


----------



## Smiles013

*Terri*.....I always say to myself " just wait til you miss your period' but I can't last month into the beginning of this month I was totally off my rocker with testing and since I found I could get a bunch of test strips in Amazon for little or nothing I went bananas! Lol. I swear I must have went through 25-30 tests and sometimes I would have 3 different kind going at once, I was the mad tester! Lol

*Fabdabby*....I started testing at 6-7 DPO this last time. I became obsessed with peeing on something or in some cases into something for the test strips! Lol. This time I PROMISE I will wait til I miss my period; who am I kidding! Lol


----------



## fandabby

Smiles013 said:


> *Terri*.....I always say to myself " just wait til you miss your period' but I can't last month into the beginning of this month I was totally off my rocker with testing and since I found I could get a bunch of test strips in Amazon for little or nothing I went bananas! Lol. I swear I must have went through 25-30 tests and sometimes I would have 3 different kind going at once, I was the mad tester! Lol
> 
> *Fabdabby*....I started testing at 6-7 DPO this last time. I became obsessed with peeing on something or in some cases into something for the test strips! Lol. This time I PROMISE I will wait til I miss my period; who am I kidding! Lol

I know what you mean, it takes over! Whenever you decide my dear.... but I know I can never wait, thank goodness for cheapies on ebay and amazon. 

Very best of luck. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Me, I've got EWCF on CD8 :shrug: lol so, uh, ok then? Going with it :haha: .

Get to work :thumbup: ha ha

:dust:


----------



## Driving280

Hi all! Been away for a week or so, mostly because rather sick (cold, food poisoning, gah...). Good news is that my pg test is now stark white! No idea when I will ovulate, but will be temping and doing OPKs.


----------



## terripeachy

Welcome back Driving! Hope you feel better these days. :)


----------



## battyatty

Driving280 said:


> Hi all! Been away for a week or so, mostly because rather sick (cold, food poisoning, gah...). Good news is that my pg test is now stark white! No idea when I will ovulate, but will be temping and doing OPKs.

Hi driving how are you? Just back myself! Had flu last week still coughing. Then mild food poisoning on Sunday. Then today I got some HPTs and got stark white myself. Sort of happy but sad at same time....... Oh well onwards and upwards and here we are again...


----------



## ERosePW

Driving280 said:


> Hi all! Been away for a week or so, mostly because rather sick (cold, food poisoning, gah...). Good news is that my pg test is now stark white! No idea when I will ovulate, but will be temping and doing OPKs.

Are you gonna post your chart in your siggy! Terri and I are chart stalkers, and I'm sure a few others here are as well. Do it, do it! :winkwink:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Sis, congrats on your closing! So glad they came through for ya'! So much fun moving into a new house. :) (well, not the actual packing and moving part, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> Terri, I'd be nursing that one beer too! There's just something about football and beer that go hand-in-hand, LOL.
> 
> Lovepink, GL testing tomorrow!!
> 
> oldermom, so sorry you have a case of the blahs today! :( I'm really hoping this new doc you're seeing this month will be just what you need to get this show on the road! :flower:
> 
> AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.
> 
> I like the whole glittering nipples idea, myself. Although that probably wouldn't go over too well here....
> Thank-you, I will likely start journaling again, so that the emotional stuff comes out in appropriate ways. A large mix of frustration, sadness, anger, and guilt- the emotional equivalent of the three stooges all getting stuck in a doorway simultaneously. What comes out is...blah.
> Anyway, I am already looking at what I can change this cycle to improve my outcome. Any ideas for increasing uterine lining thickness and increasing overall uterine health, ladies??
> 
> And yay about a post-ovulatory cyst!Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of raspberry leaf tea helping with that but I also found this. Maybe something in this article may be helpful.
> 
> https://jessiwallace.wordpress.com/...your-uterine-lining-and-improve-implantation/Click to expand...


That website had some things in there I have never tried...thank-you for sending it to me!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> oldermom, I think I'll do some research on increasing uterine thickness and health. I read about a supplement out there that aids in conception and also helps thicken the uterine lining, but now I can't recall the name, so I'll do a little research. If you find anything good, let me know too!

Smiles sent me a link that was pretty good...you might want to check it out!


----------



## oldermom1975

Thank-you to all of the ladies that responded to my plea for a thicker uterine lining! I wish I could find RRLT here, perhaps I can send some via amazon to my in-laws as they are visiting over Christmas. 
Ha- right when my fertile time is!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

GL tomorrow, lovepink! :dust:

Smiles013 ~ I just realized I don't have you on the testing list with a date. Did I miss your request for a test date? If so, I'm really, really sorry, and please let me know again what it is. Either that, or you never asked for one yet, and I'm just going looney.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello Ladies sorry been Super Dooper Busy!!! 

Still have more packing to do since the new house was a wreck and I had to go buy carpet for the carpet guy in the Am so I didn't get a chance today!! 

FYI today was day 4 of ++++++ OPKs :shrug:
Everytime I read about long LH surge.... TWINS pops up !!! :haha:

I'll try to check up in the Am before the madness begins and I'll have to check in from my phone until Tue cuz DH forgot to call AT&T :(

GL ladies!!


----------



## Mischief

Sis4Us said:


> Hello Ladies sorry been Super Dooper Busy!!!
> 
> Still have more packing to do since the new house was a wreck and I had to go buy carpet for the carpet guy in the Am so I didn't get a chance today!!
> 
> FYI today was day 4 of ++++++ OPKs :shrug:
> Everytime I read about long LH surge.... TWINS pops up !!! :haha:
> 
> I'll try to check up in the Am before the madness begins and I'll have to check in from my phone until Tue cuz DH forgot to call AT&T :(
> 
> GL ladies!!

Twins, Sis? That's awesome!! :D

My cycle is kinda weird this time. Been spotting and my temps are lower. Don't know what it means, but I don't feel very hopeful.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles013 and Driving-Yeah, put your charts in your signature!! hee hee. ERose knows me well...I do love looking at charts.

ERose-Another jump today. Things look good for you. Yay!!

Mischief-Your temps don't look too bad, and it's still early into the process, so I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet. Stay positive, chica.

Sis-I know you have to be going crazy trying to move and get everything together. Hopefully by Tuesday all will be settled down, and you can chill out a bit. I had to laugh at your shrug of 4 ++Opks. I don't know what that means either, but twins would be fab-o. Well, it sounds good in theory. One boy and one girl are making it to the show for real!!

Hi everyone else!! hee hee. Have a wonderful Friday.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> Driving280 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Been away for a week or so, mostly because rather sick (cold, food poisoning, gah...). Good news is that my pg test is now stark white! No idea when I will ovulate, but will be temping and doing OPKs.
> 
> Hi driving how are you? Just back myself! Had flu last week still coughing. Then mild food poisoning on Sunday. Then today I got some HPTs and got stark white myself. Sort of happy but sad at same time....... Oh well onwards and upwards and here we are again...Click to expand...

Bleh, sorry you guys have been under with the sickies Driving280 and battyatty. Hope you're both feeling better now. It's so weird to *want* a BFN isn't it? Glad you go 'em! :flower:



oldermom1975 said:


> Thank-you to all of the ladies that responded to my plea for a thicker uterine lining! I wish I could find RRLT here, perhaps I can send some via amazon to my in-laws as they are visiting over Christmas.
> Ha- right when my fertile time is!

Yes, do this! See if you can find a health food store to get it looseleaf. Soooooooooo much cheaper that way so you can get a ton of it for very little $$$. Or, even better, you could order it online and have it shipped to your IL's then they can bring it to you. You could try *Frontier* or *Mountain Rose Herbs* :thumbup: .



Sis4Us said:


> Hello Ladies sorry been Super Dooper Busy!!!
> 
> Still have more packing to do since the new house was a wreck and I had to go buy carpet for the carpet guy in the Am so I didn't get a chance today!!
> 
> FYI today was day 4 of ++++++ OPKs :shrug:
> Everytime I read about long LH surge.... TWINS pops up !!! :haha:
> 
> I'll try to check up in the Am before the madness begins and I'll have to check in from my phone until Tue cuz DH forgot to call AT&T :(
> 
> GL ladies!!

Twins would be awesome :D . Enjoy the madness!



Mischief said:


> Sis4Us said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies sorry been Super Dooper Busy!!!
> 
> Still have more packing to do since the new house was a wreck and I had to go buy carpet for the carpet guy in the Am so I didn't get a chance today!!
> 
> FYI today was day 4 of ++++++ OPKs :shrug:
> Everytime I read about long LH surge.... TWINS pops up !!! :haha:
> 
> I'll try to check up in the Am before the madness begins and I'll have to check in from my phone until Tue cuz DH forgot to call AT&T :(
> 
> GL ladies!!
> 
> Twins, Sis? That's awesome!! :D
> 
> My cycle is kinda weird this time. Been spotting and my temps are lower. Don't know what it means, but I don't feel very hopeful.Click to expand...

I know it's worrying when we see any kind of bleeding when it's not supposed to be there. Before I got pg with my DS2 I would spot sometimes days before my period actually showed up (didn't know any of the stuff I know now and was never worried about it; boy I miss those days!) Maybe your temps are lower 'cause it's colder? Try not to stress too, too much even though I know for a fact that that's near impossible some days :hugs: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:jo: <--- Saw this smilie yesterday reppin' that old lady style *terripeachy* :haha: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So yesterday I had some major O pain to go along with my super early EWCF :saywhat: . And I've still got O twinges this morning, CD9. No temp jump though so that's good! IIRC I used to start getting O pain a few days leading up to O then it would go psycho the actual day of O. IDK what's going on but :shrug: . Hopefully I don't O too early!


----------



## charlie15

:hi: ladies, still struggling to keep up with you girls, you are just too fast for me! 

Think my O day is today,CD 17 as last month, so no earlier O for me :nope: have had O pains yesterday an today. Now only hope of a longer LP is maybe a later AF :shrug:

Have been a bit blaze about TTC this month, BD on CD 13 and 16. I think i've been lazt because I knew O day was likely the same so hard to motivate yourself sometimes. On the bright side at least I am Oing, although temp tomorrow will confirm. So TWW here we come again, at least I hope it's 2 weeks, not 8 days! 

Terri peachy was looking at your chart...looks good this month, will you really wait until the 19th to test?

Sis, good luck with house move, do not envy you just before Christmas, but so worth it in the end. 

Hope everyone else is having a Good Friday x


----------



## terripeachy

SweetPotatoPi, how do I type that grandma? hee hee. Love it! It's just like me too, always ranting about something stupid that no one else seems to care about. HA!!HA!!

Charlie-Oh yeah, I'm waiting. I can't let this thing consume me. I'm eager and excited about having a baby, but I can't go ALL in. I guess my guard is up, and I don't want to be completely defeated. I do imagine what it would be like to test, but I see others' reactions, and it kind of freaks me out a bit. I love my life now and I like being happy and appreciating what I have, so until i feel it's time, I can't put that stress upon myself or my hubs. I told him I felt a twitch the other day, and he has not said a word about it. I'm actually a little glad. I don't want him to be overly concerned. It'll happen one of these days. I just know it! :juggle:


----------



## charlie15

terripeachy said:


> SweetPotatoPi, how do I type that grandma? hee hee. Love it! It's just like me too, always ranting about something stupid that no one else seems to care about. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Charlie-Oh yeah, I'm waiting. I can't let this thing consume me. I'm eager and excited about having a baby, but I can't go ALL in. I guess my guard is up, and I don't want to be completely defeated. I do imagine what it would be like to test, but I see others' reactions, and it kind of freaks me out a bit. I love my life now and I like being happy and appreciating what I have, so until i feel it's time, I can't put that stress upon myself or my hubs. I told him I felt a twitch the other day, and he has not said a word about it. I'm actually a little glad. I don't want him to be overly concerned. It'll happen one of these days. I just know it! :juggle:

Very healthy attitude :thumbup: I was like that first time, I was very laid back about it all and knew nothing about anything! Feels different this time though, not sure why. You're right, it will happen when the time is right :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Here's something for all of you-I got a zit on my cheek today. I always have clear skin. This has never happened before. AM I PREGNANT???!!! HA!!HA!!


----------



## charlie15

terripeachy said:


> Here's something for all of you-I got a zit on my cheek today. I always have clear skin. This has never happened before. AM I PREGNANT???!!! HA!!HA!!

:haha:


----------



## Smiles013

MomOf3Girls said:


> GL tomorrow, lovepink! :dust:
> 
> Smiles013 ~ I just realized I don't have you on the testing list with a date. Did I miss your request for a test date? If so, I'm really, really sorry, and please let me know again what it is. Either that, or you never asked for one yet, and I'm just going looney.

Hi Momof3.....you're not going looney, I never posted a test date. Lol. I was still up in the air as to should I test when I miss my period which will be 1/3 or should I test on NYE. I'm torn. I guess I can get in a test or 20 in December. Lol


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Sis, congrats on your closing! So glad they came through for ya'! So much fun moving into a new house. :) (well, not the actual packing and moving part, but you know what I mean!)
> 
> Terri, I'd be nursing that one beer too! There's just something about football and beer that go hand-in-hand, LOL.
> 
> Lovepink, GL testing tomorrow!!
> 
> oldermom, so sorry you have a case of the blahs today! :( I'm really hoping this new doc you're seeing this month will be just what you need to get this show on the road! :flower:
> 
> AFM, I had an u/s today, and although the purpose was just to see if my fibroids had returned, she was also able to show me the follicle that I O'd from yesterday! It's the little things that make me excited. ;) She said there was a post-ovulatory cyst, which was a good thing, and she could see the little bit of fluid from it. I was wishing technology was better, so she could tell me if there appeared to be a fertilized egg making its way into my uterine wall, ha! Also had bloodwork today, just to check that everything is normal... hormones, thyroid, sugar, and some other stuff I've never heard of. Should get results by Monday.
> 
> I like the whole glittering nipples idea, myself. Although that probably wouldn't go over too well here....
> Thank-you, I will likely start journaling again, so that the emotional stuff comes out in appropriate ways. A large mix of frustration, sadness, anger, and guilt- the emotional equivalent of the three stooges all getting stuck in a doorway simultaneously. What comes out is...blah.
> Anyway, I am already looking at what I can change this cycle to improve my outcome. Any ideas for increasing uterine lining thickness and increasing overall uterine health, ladies??
> 
> And yay about a post-ovulatory cyst!Click to expand...
> 
> I've heard of raspberry leaf tea helping with that but I also found this. Maybe something in this article may be helpful.
> 
> https://jessiwallace.wordpress.com/...your-uterine-lining-and-improve-implantation/Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That website had some things in there I have never tried...thank-you for sending it to me!Click to expand...

You're welcome! Hopefully something will do the trick.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Smiles013 and Driving-Yeah, put your charts in your signature!! hee hee. ERose knows me well...I do love looking at charts.
> 
> ERose-Another jump today. Things look good for you. Yay!!
> 
> Mischief-Your temps don't look too bad, and it's still early into the process, so I wouldn't worry too much about it just yet. Stay positive, chica.
> 
> Sis-I know you have to be going crazy trying to move and get everything together. Hopefully by Tuesday all will be settled down, and you can chill out a bit. I had to laugh at your shrug of 4 ++Opks. I don't know what that means either, but twins would be fab-o. Well, it sounds good in theory. One boy and one girl are making it to the show for real!!
> 
> Hi everyone else!! hee hee. Have a wonderful Friday.


Terri....you've just asked me to do something technical!!!!!! Lol. I tried to add it before and I don't know what happened! That's why I just ended up attaching the picture. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles...Oy yes! hmmm. I'll try to explain it again.
Go to www.fertilityfriend.com. Login. On the right, you'll see a tab called sharing. Hover over that and you'll see something that says get code. Click on that.
I think you can highlight and copy the "Simple Link" near the bottom. If that doesn't work, try copying the BBC code link under chart thumbnail.

Then come back here (make sure you're logged in) and on the left you'll see something that says UserCP. Click on that, and then paste the link into the section called signature. 

I can play for one more hour and then I'm off to my party. Good luck!


----------



## oldermom1975

charlie15 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi, how do I type that grandma? hee hee. Love it! It's just like me too, always ranting about something stupid that no one else seems to care about. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Charlie-Oh yeah, I'm waiting. I can't let this thing consume me. I'm eager and excited about having a baby, but I can't go ALL in. I guess my guard is up, and I don't want to be completely defeated. I do imagine what it would be like to test, but I see others' reactions, and it kind of freaks me out a bit. I love my life now and I like being happy and appreciating what I have, so until i feel it's time, I can't put that stress upon myself or my hubs. I told him I felt a twitch the other day, and he has not said a word about it. I'm actually a little glad. I don't want him to be overly concerned. It'll happen one of these days. I just know it! :juggle:
> 
> Very healthy attitude :thumbup: I was like that first time, I was very laid back about it all and knew nothing about anything! Feels different this time though, not sure why. You're right, it will happen when the time is right :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's right- it will happen! Keep the positive attitude, it helps! I just read this:
https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/14/11/2868.long

The part about positivity and encouragement aiding outcomes is near the end- it is called 'Pregnancy Support'. It is somewhat old, I bet there are newer studies out there on pregnancy support, I might look for some. :)
If your doc won't listen to you, change doctors!
And YES ladies, we can all do this!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Smiles...Oy yes! hmmm. I'll try to explain it again.
> Go to www.fertilityfriend.com. Login. On the right, you'll see a tab called sharing. Hover over that and you'll see something that says get code. Click on that.
> I think you can highlight and copy the "Simple Link" near the bottom. If that doesn't work, try copying the BBC code link under chart thumbnail.
> 
> Then come back here (make sure you're logged in) and on the left you'll see something that says UserCP. Click on that, and then paste the link into the section called signature.
> 
> I can play for one more hour and then I'm off to my party. Good luck!

Okay...I put the code in. Do you see it Terri???


----------



## terripeachy

You need to use the ones with [ bracketsymbols, not <. I see the words, but not the picture.
Try it again! You're close.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> You need to use the ones with [ bracketsymbols, not <. I see the words, but not the picture.
> Try it again! You're close.

Okay.... Now??? Lol


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> You need to use the ones with [ bracketsymbols, not <. I see the words, but not the picture.
> Try it again! You're close.

For whatever reason I can't get the picture to come up like yours. I'm soooo not technically savvy. Lol


----------



## terripeachy

That's close enough! I can see it when I click on it. :) Great job..Party time, ladies!! Seeya!


----------



## ERosePW

Hi Smiles, I think the Sharing Code you need to use is the one specifically for a thumbnail... you should have options to choose from when you go to the Sharing Code section. The one you need is the one that ends in "...thumb.png". We can see your chart fine if we click on the link, so you're good to go. But if you really want the thumbnail there, try and find that sharing code...


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Smiles013 said:


> MomOf3Girls said:
> 
> 
> GL tomorrow, lovepink! :dust:
> 
> Smiles013 ~ I just realized I don't have you on the testing list with a date. Did I miss your request for a test date? If so, I'm really, really sorry, and please let me know again what it is. Either that, or you never asked for one yet, and I'm just going looney.
> 
> Hi Momof3.....you're not going looney, I never posted a test date. Lol. I was still up in the air as to should I test when I miss my period which will be 1/3 or should I test on NYE. I'm torn. I guess I can get in a test or 20 in December. LolClick to expand...

Ok, good to know I didn't miss ya!

Sis ~ GL with the packing. And twins sound great to me too! :thumbup: I've always wanted twins. My #3 started out with a twin, but her twin was lost to vanishing twin syndrome. It was sad to know we were so close to twins, but never got the twin.

Terri ~ I really hope this is your month! Good chart, and that zit. . . . something new MUST be going on with you. :winkwink:

My temp today was way off. Anyone know if waking up with a really dry, thirsty mouth makes it read higher? I didn't feel overly warm. I know I O'ed on Monday, so I know it wasn't a 1 dpo temp rise, and too early for implantation and going triphasic.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Here's something for all of you-I got a zit on my cheek today. I always have clear skin. This has never happened before. AM I PREGNANT???!!! HA!!HA!!

:rofl: Hmm, I can only confirm your pregnancy if you have itchy nipples and lotiony cf :haha: . Oh, old lady smilie is : jo : (w/o the spaces). I cracked up when I saw that thing lol.



charlie15 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi, how do I type that grandma? hee hee. Love it! It's just like me too, always ranting about something stupid that no one else seems to care about. HA!!HA!!
> 
> Charlie-Oh yeah, I'm waiting. I can't let this thing consume me. I'm eager and excited about having a baby, but I can't go ALL in. I guess my guard is up, and I don't want to be completely defeated. I do imagine what it would be like to test, but I see others' reactions, and it kind of freaks me out a bit. I love my life now and I like being happy and appreciating what I have, so until i feel it's time, I can't put that stress upon myself or my hubs. I told him I felt a twitch the other day, and he has not said a word about it. I'm actually a little glad. I don't want him to be overly concerned. It'll happen one of these days. I just know it! :juggle:
> 
> Very healthy attitude :thumbup: I was like that first time, I was very laid back about it all and knew nothing about anything! Feels different this time though, not sure why. You're right, it will happen when the time is right :thumbup:Click to expand...

Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*MomO3G*: Hmm, IDK if that would make your temp funky or not. I've certainly been tempted to switch to vaginal temping when I wake up with my mouth open or whatever :dohh: but meh; I can't find it in me to give that many damns :haha: .


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.

I think you need :flower: :hugs: :dust: :flower: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Driving280

Thanks all. I'll post my chart next cycle - it is crazy this one after D&C, CD 28 already and only sporadic temping so far (doesn't help when you have a fever)! Well, we are trying to get pg this cycle as well, of course, but I really have not felt any O signs yet.

Battyatty, sorry you've been sick! Glad to see you back here. We'll do it!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.
> 
> I think you need :flower: :hugs: :dust: :flower: :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...

You about made me cry lady, stupid hormones :haha: . Thank you :kiss: . It's the fear that it won't happen/I'm too old/my body doesn't work properly now/there's something wrong with me/I'm being punished and on and on that drives it all I guess.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.
> 
> I think you need :flower: :hugs: :dust: :flower: :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You about made me cry lady, stupid hormones :haha: . Thank you :kiss: . It's the fear that it won't happen/I'm too old/my body doesn't work properly now/there's something wrong with me/I'm being punished and on and on that drives it all I guess.Click to expand...

I haven't read anything you have posted that makes me think it can't happen for you again. You can do this! :hugs:
It does take over, doesn't it? I gained two pounds in my post-gaming snarf-fest this week. But I am a little relieved, because it gives me something else to obsess over! :haha: 
As long as we are doing the best we can and giving it our all, there will be nothing to regret. :hugs: to everyone experiencing this frustration.


----------



## AshNAmber

only got 1 AI in 3 days before O... not getting my hopes up for a Christmas BFP :( Maybe next month...


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> only got 1 AI in 3 days before O... not getting my hopes up for a Christmas BFP :( Maybe next month...

:hugs: Sorry, AshNAmber.
However, you're not out until the red hag sings (er, so to speak). I still have hope for you! Sperm can live up to 5 days- so stay positive!


----------



## terripeachy

SweetPotatoPi-It does get frustrating, but we are all here for you, so you can have your pity party, but then it's back to business as usual!

AshnAmber-I agree with older mom, now you're in the TWW, so all we can do is wait. It doesn't take much for that blind sperm to find that egg, so be positive. It'll either happen this time or it won't, but I hear you about a Christmas baby. A New Years baby is just as nice! :hugs:

AFM-stupid drinking parties! hee hee. My work party was ok. I had a kahlua and cream because it was 11a, and then I nursed a beer. I offered to be DD from the bar to the real party, so that was cool. After the party ended at 2p, I went to the mall to get money back because my party dress went on sale from last week to this week. Party time was at 7p. I drank one small glass of merlot and nursed one big glass of merlot. :wine: We got home around 11p.

Hubs and I passed out downstairs and I woke up at 4am. I went to bed, woke up at 7:40, and my temperature was 98.7. It's high, and an open circle and *I just can't trust it. * Now I have to wait until tomorrow to see if it rights itself. Boooooooo..Now it's about to snow, and I have to drive to work to print out my test and some other paperwork. I'll be checking in later!


----------



## ERosePW

Oh honey, that sh!t is going triphasic just like I said! I think you can trust it just fine! You got your required 3 hrs before temping. That's one lovely chart, with the dip and all. :)

Glad you enjoyed your party!


----------



## ERosePW

AshNAmber, sorry things didn't go how you planned, but I do agree with the others...especially since you had EWCM. Those spermies had a nice little environment to survive in for possibly up to five days. Don't lose hope. I thought I saw another woman from a different thread saying she only BD three days before O, and got a bfp. Check out some charts on FF. There are a few, so it's possible.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.
> 
> I think you need :flower: :hugs: :dust: :flower: :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You about made me cry lady, stupid hormones :haha: . Thank you :kiss: . It's the fear that it won't happen/I'm too old/my body doesn't work properly now/there's something wrong with me/I'm being punished and on and on that drives it all I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't read anything you have posted that makes me think it can't happen for you again. You can do this! :hugs:
> It does take over, doesn't it? I gained two pounds in my post-gaming snarf-fest this week. But I am a little relieved, because it gives me something else to obsess over! :haha:
> As long as we are doing the best we can and giving it our all, there will be nothing to regret. :hugs: to everyone experiencing this frustration.Click to expand...

:hugs: Thank you oldermom! :kiss: I think you guys are in cahoots on the crying bit :haha: . Ha! definitely good to have something else to obsess over! And yep, the best we can is all we can do. When we lace up our boots to hit this road we couldn't possibly imagine how many twists and turns it will take and how it will change us. Very intense!



AshNAmber said:


> only got 1 AI in 3 days before O... not getting my hopes up for a Christmas BFP :( Maybe next month...

:hugs: O-3 is great timing still AshNAmber! Our DS2 was conceived on what I'm fairly certain was O-3 on a "Meh, not worried about it" moment, the only time we didn't use some kind of avoiding method. You are so still in gal :thumbup: . I thought I had a good bookmark that had conception rates of BD O-3, 2, 1, and O day but I can't seem to find it. This *American Pregnancy* article talking about the OV-Watch fertility monitor has some food for thought though. GL! :dust:

ETA: Correction for brain twitchery :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> SweetPotatoPi-It does get frustrating, but we are all here for you, so you can have your pity party, but then it's back to business as usual!
> 
> AshnAmber-I agree with older mom, now you're in the TWW, so all we can do is wait. It doesn't take much for that blind sperm to find that egg, so be positive. It'll either happen this time or it won't, but I hear you about a Christmas baby. A New Years baby is just as nice! :hugs:
> 
> AFM-stupid drinking parties! hee hee. My work party was ok. I had a kahlua and cream because it was 11a, and then I nursed a beer. I offered to be DD from the bar to the real party, so that was cool. After the party ended at 2p, I went to the mall to get money back because my party dress went on sale from last week to this week. Party time was at 7p. I drank one small glass of merlot and nursed one big glass of merlot. :wine: We got home around 11p.
> 
> Hubs and I passed out downstairs and I woke up at 4am. I went to bed, woke up at 7:40, and my temperature was 98.7. It's high, and an open circle and *I just can't trust it. * Now I have to wait until tomorrow to see if it rights itself. Boooooooo..Now it's about to snow, and I have to drive to work to print out my test and some other paperwork. I'll be checking in later!

You're a triad of tear manufacturers! :haha: :kiss: Yes indeed, pity party break then keep it moving! :plane: Thank you all for helping me stay saner :flower: .

Your party sounds fun even if it may have messed with your temp :) . Mmmm, I want a K&C soooooo bad now! That's a damn shame, it ain't even 9 in the morning yet :rofl: .


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.
> 
> I think you need :flower: :hugs: :dust: :flower: :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You about made me cry lady, stupid hormones :haha: . Thank you :kiss: . It's the fear that it won't happen/I'm too old/my body doesn't work properly now/there's something wrong with me/I'm being punished and on and on that drives it all I guess.Click to expand...

Let go of that nonsense. It will happen be positive. Hard to act on but with practice it'll be part of your thought pattern.

If you are open to it you can always fall back on a fertility spell. Just a thought.

Keep smiling.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So I was just at the gym and while I was on the treadmill my mind started wandering :haha: and I said to myself "Did I say O *plus* 3?!" :dohh: Erh, ignore that ya'll, we'll never get preggers that way :rofl: . Obviously I meant *BD O-3, 2, 1 and O day* :rolleyes: . Damn twitchy brain cells :haha: . Going back to edit that lol.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Definitely a healthy attitude :thumbup: . I had no idea about m/c, infertility, hormonal issues, TTC, etc. and so on before I started m/c'ing and having trouble getting pg. I was blissfully ignorant and had no anxiety and mental breakdowns when looking to conceive our boys and during their pregnancies. Now? Different ball game all together and I have to fight sometimes to remember what it feels like to not worry about all this, stuff. It can definitely consume you.
> 
> I think you need :flower: :hugs: :dust: :flower: :hugs: :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> You about made me cry lady, stupid hormones :haha: . Thank you :kiss: . It's the fear that it won't happen/I'm too old/my body doesn't work properly now/there's something wrong with me/I'm being punished and on and on that drives it all I guess.Click to expand...
> 
> Let go of that nonsense. It will happen be positive. Hard to act on but with practice it'll be part of your thought pattern.
> 
> If you are open to it you can always fall back on a fertility spell. Just a thought.
> 
> Keep smiling.Click to expand...

<- - - smiling :) Got my positivity cloak on fandabby :thumbup: . Definitely down with some magickal works and was thinking a few weeks ago that gathering some fertility-focused materials and getting my thinking aligned would be a great boost for me.


----------



## ttcinseattle

terripeachy said:


> Hubs and I passed out downstairs and I woke up at 4am. I went to bed, woke up at 7:40, and my temperature was 98.7. It's high, and an open circle and *I just can't trust it. * Now I have to wait until tomorrow to see if it rights itself. Boooooooo..Now it's about to snow, and I have to drive to work to print out my test and some other paperwork. I'll be checking in later!

I agree, can't trust that temp necessarily being so high, but I don't think the party and lack of sleep would put your temp off more than a few tenths, so it's still a great temp...like all of your temps this cycle! I would mail you an FRER if I thought you'd use it now! I do understand your thinking about waiting, but your TWW is making me as impatient as my own lol!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^ Ha! I thought it was just me stalking terripeachy's TWW :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ^^^ Ha! I thought it was just me stalking terripeachy's TWW :haha: .

I think we all are....:winkwink:


----------



## terripeachy

Ugh! You guys get on my nerves!!! Talk about peer pressure. HA!!HA!! Hubs just said 'why are you laughing so loudly?' I told him that you guys are all stalking me. 

I'm going to do at least one more test problem, and then I can play.


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> <- - - smiling :) Got my positivity cloak on fandabby :thumbup: . Definitely down with some magickal works and was thinking a few weeks ago that gathering some fertility-focused materials and getting my thinking aligned would be a great boost for me.

Go take a look at https://www.mia-angel.co.uk/. I've been using her for various over the last 4-5 years and idk if it's my thinking which has changed things or the actual spells. Both I would say, her spells and your mind set and desire (positive thinking) attract more of what you are thinking, universal law. She's been in a lot of UK women magazines over the years. Google her Mia Angel and see what you think.

She did a fertility spell for me back in June, where I fell pregnant in the July but unfortunately MC, and she did a recast for me for free when my MC finished on 23 Nov and look now. I know she does work for souls all around the world as I read her guestbook for hours before I went for it.

I did her spell because when we decided to go for it being 42+ :winkwink: I was freaking out my insides would be too old plus all my health issues would prevent it from happening and my hubby a long time ago was told his spermies swam in circles so the spell incorporates you and your partner as fertility on both sides = babes.

She's very kind and you can email her from the site with your history so she has all the information to formulate a custom spell for you.

That's it really.

GL GL GL GL with making your dream come true...



For all you other lovely ladies GL GL GL GL too ....

:dust:


----------



## ERosePW

So fandabby, her spells worked for you twice, wow. Now you have me tempted to try her!


----------



## fandabby

ERosePW said:


> So fandabby, her spells worked for you twice, wow. Now you have me tempted to try her!

Hiya, yes they did and literally in weeks. 

I also did my supplements too, prenatals, red raspberry leaf, black cohosh, evening primrose, omega 3-6-9, royal jelly, coQ10, B Complex, calcium-magnesium-d3, and d3.

Prenatals since last Dec 2012.

RRL, evening primrose, B complex and the calcium since May 2013.

Omega, CoQ10, royal jelly, black cohosh and d3 since mc started in Oct.

RRL, black cohosh and evening primrose stopped when got first sign of ovulation. 

When got BFP only now take prenatals, omega 3-6-9, d3 and the calcium mix.

I'll have a link to her guest book if you want me to post it on here, which she recently emailed me when I told her my news for me to write up but I haven't as yet written anything gonna see how this ones goes.

She has a guarantee too, something like if you haven't caught in 3 months let her know and she will recast for free and when I told her about my mc she told me to let her know when I was through it and ready to try again and she would recast for free too.

She did a spell for me back when I was early pregnant with my little lady 3.5 years ago as I have 4 day long labours, nature of my cervix. I had to have her 6 weeks early because of a fall and it made my antibodies (i'm high risk pregnancy) attacked baby and I delivered in 24 hours once induced, the team couldn't believe it as inductions for me literally take 4 days. So that spell worked too, I kept focussing on the crystal she gave me and the team wanted to give me a c section because I was only 6cm dilated and baby was in trouble and I said no way they prepped theatre and as they wanted to wheel me down, literally 5 mins later, I said no I'm pushing. The whole thing was wow what is going on.

Pretty impressive really.

Everyone have their own views on spell work but for me she's been good.

So there you have it...... :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> <- - - smiling :) Got my positivity cloak on fandabby :thumbup: . Definitely down with some magickal works and was thinking a few weeks ago that gathering some fertility-focused materials and getting my thinking aligned would be a great boost for me.
> 
> Go take a look at https://www.mia-angel.co.uk/. I've been using her for various over the last 4-5 years and idk if it's my thinking which has changed things or the actual spells. Both I would say, her spells and your mind set and desire (positive thinking) attract more of what you are thinking, universal law. She's been in a lot of UK women magazines over the years. Google her Mia Angel and see what you think.
> 
> She did a fertility spell for me back in June, where I fell pregnant in the July but unfortunately MC, and she did a recast for me for free when my MC finished on 23 Nov and look now. I know she does work for souls all around the world as I read her guestbook for hours before I went for it.
> 
> I did her spell because when we decided to go for it being 42+ :winkwink: I was freaking out my insides would be too old plus all my health issues would prevent it from happening and my hubby a long time ago was told his spermies swam in circles so the spell incorporates you and your partner as fertility on both sides = babes.
> 
> She's very kind and you can email her from the site with your history so she has all the information to formulate a custom spell for you.
> 
> That's it really.
> 
> GL GL GL GL with making your dream come true...
> 
> 
> 
> For all you other lovely ladies GL GL GL GL too ....
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Definitely both :thumbup: . Your thinking has to be in alignment for any spell to work. I fell in love with this rabbit hole quite a while ago :cloud9: and really, I need to get back to my center with it. I've been thinking (in between breakdowns :haha:) that maybe that's a huge part of why I'm going in circles with all of this, I'm supposed to be studying, progressing, and I'm wobbling off course. Or this is all part of my course and is helping me refocus. Life is one fascinating ride I tell you what! <3


----------



## ERosePW

Both of you girls are so right. The positive thinking is really important in this journey. Like fandabby said, universal law. This cycle, I've been really positive and feel really good about things. I've heard it's good to actually assume that what you want is actually happening. Think it and feel it, as if you've already got it. So (crazy me) I'm trying to think that we already fertilized the egg, and I'm really imagining being pregnant. I try not to let my mind think otherwise. :)


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> Ugh! You guys get on my nerves!!! Talk about peer pressure. HA!!HA!! Hubs just said 'why are you laughing so loudly?' I told him that you guys are all stalking me.
> 
> I'm going to do at least one more test problem, and then I can play.

Terri, just imagine us all following you and waving HPTs in the air and chanting "POAS!!". Lol! :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, the good news is that I did more than one test problem but I have a lot more to do.

Actually, when I bought that CB digital a while back, I did buy the FR ovulation test and it came with a free pregnancy test. So, after I did a few test problems, I looked at it(too much pressure!). I don't want to open the box though. My initial plan was that I will return it to Target and get my money back because the CB digital is going to be all I need this month to get pregnant. Now, I'm reconsidering. It says it can detect a pregnancy up to 5 days BEFORE missed period. So, 5 days would be tomorrow morning. I'll make a deal with you guys.

*IF my temperature is equal to or higher than 98.4, I'll open the box and test first thing in the morning.* Otherwise, I'm going to church and watching football and drinking one beer. HA!!HA!!


----------



## ERosePW

Heck yea, that's a good deal. :) I know your temp is gonna be up there!

Bearing in mind, I have two friends that the early detection tests didn't detect early for them. They got a + on the day of missed AF. But I see SO many women on here who get super early BFPs, so I think most of us are dying for you to test! :happydance:


----------



## terripeachy

So I'll test and then not report until the 19th. HA!!HA!! I'm kidding. I'll let you guys know how it goes. I guess we'll all be eager to wake up tomorrow, huh? Hopefully I can finish this test and get a good night's rest. :)


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> So I'll test and then not report until the 19th. HA!!HA!! I'm kidding. I'll let you guys know how it goes. I guess we'll all be eager to wake up tomorrow, huh? Hopefully I can finish this test and get a good night's rest. :)

So what's this test you're working on? I must've missed when you told us...?

Oh, and yes, I think we'll be eager!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks so much for the conversation on magickal thinking *fandabby* and *ERose*. This lined up with quite a bit of what I've been working on working on :haha: and helped me confirm some things :thumbup: .

Good deal *terripeachy*! That's some Christmas morning type of anticipation right there :haha: . What kind of test are you taking? Hope you get it all finished :) .


----------



## terripeachy

No, I never mentioned it. I'm in school for my MBA, and it's finals week. I have one test due tomorrow night at midnight, and another due Wed at midnight. This has been my worst semester-finalizing wedding planning, wedding, honeymoon, babymaking all wrapped into a very short period of time. 

I MIGHT be taking a First Response test. HA!!HA!! fx fx :shrug:


----------



## ttcinseattle

Yes! You're doing the right thing TerriPeachy :winkwink: Keep in mind that at 11dpo the line is probably going to be light if there is one. But a line is a line! I can't wait to hear! And feel free to post pics for us to squint at with you :haha:

Good luck with your finals! I did a second degree while pregnant with my first, finished a month before he was born! When will you be done?


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies sorry I've been MIA but we finally have All our belongs at the new house!!!
Ds1 and I stayed up all nite moving and we still had to go move stuff in the Garage today!!!

So no temp this Am since I haven't been to sleep I'm in Zombie mode at the moment but wanted to check in on Everyone!!

Oh yea another dark test Fri Am :shrug:

Thanks to whoever used me as a referral on FF!!! :)
GL ladies !!!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> No, I never mentioned it. I'm in school for my MBA, and it's finals week. I have one test due tomorrow night at midnight, and another due Wed at midnight. This has been my worst semester-finalizing wedding planning, wedding, honeymoon, babymaking all wrapped into a very short period of time.
> 
> I MIGHT be taking a First Response test. HA!!HA!! fx fx :shrug:

That's cool! My SIL has her MBA, and has worked at AmEx in the city for quite a few years now.
Good luck on your finals- you are a trooper to go through all of that this semester and stay on track!
BTW- I never get positives until 13dpo at the earliest- so don't think a thing of it if tomorrow it is not positive. I'll be stalking :ninja:


----------



## fandabby

ERosePW said:


> Both of you girls are so right. The positive thinking is really important in this journey. Like fandabby said, universal law. This cycle, I've been really positive and feel really good about things. I've heard it's good to actually assume that what you want is actually happening. Think it and feel it, as if you've already got it. So (crazy me) I'm trying to think that we already fertilized the egg, and I'm really imagining being pregnant. I try not to let my mind think otherwise. :)

Good sounds like your on path, read The Secret, gives lots of stories.

I often stray and negatives creep in, so hard to stay positive all the time and the times I fell, think, say negatives things go wrong. :dohh:

Keep if up. :flower:


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Definitely both :thumbup: . Your thinking has to be in alignment for any spell to work. I fell in love with this rabbit hole quite a while ago :cloud9: and really, I need to get back to my center with it. I've been thinking (in between breakdowns :haha:) that maybe that's a huge part of why I'm going in circles with all of this, I'm supposed to be studying, progressing, and I'm wobbling off course. Or this is all part of my course and is helping me refocus. Life is one fascinating ride I tell you what! <3

Good luck getting centred and focussing on your dreams. I meditate too which I find helps to ground me when I'm feeling a wreck... my meditation in morning is 6 mins protecting me and my family and at bed time I listen to one about letting go of worry and anxiety which is about 20 mins long. Helps keep me calm, mind over matter. :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

terripeachy said:


> No, I never mentioned it. I'm in school for my MBA, and it's finals week. I have one test due tomorrow night at midnight, and another due Wed at midnight. This has been my worst semester-finalizing wedding planning, wedding, honeymoon, babymaking all wrapped into a very short period of time.
> 
> I MIGHT be taking a First Response test. HA!!HA!! fx fx :shrug:

Lots of good luck coming your way, for your finals, eek no pressure then.
And
Of course
Your first response test.
So you won't be nervous at all then for this week :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## terripeachy

OK girls!! I'm awake. My temperature was 98.7 AGAIN! hee hee. Maybe I should have trusted yesterday's temp, but true to my word, I snuck in the linen closet and got the test. After three minutes, I only got one solid line, so negative. So, yes, now I'll be more prepared the next time I take an HPT. I had to hold my pee to make sure I read through the directions and knew what I was supposed to do. I don't feel as bad as I thought. Something is still definitely going on with my body, so maybe I'll have better luck on the 19th. And lucky for me, there are coupons in the package, so I can use that when it's time to buy another one. :dohh:

I have PART B of my last test question to finish today and then I'll have to start studying for my next final. 

ttcinseattle, not sure how you did all that WITH child. It's a great accomplishment though. :)

Sis-nice jump in temps. woohoo!

I think I may save my one beer until the Ravens game tomorrow night. I'll be checking in later. :sleep:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Sis ~ glad you got all moved in. Now, go get some well deserved rest!

Terri ~ Good luck with the finals, and the frer!

AFM ~ 6 dpo and a temp dip. Please oh please be implantation! (I tried putting the praying smiley here, but can't get it to work.)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ we must have been posting at same time. Hopefully it was just too early. Your chart looks great though!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> OK girls!! I'm awake. My temperature was 98.7 AGAIN! hee hee. Maybe I should have trusted yesterday's temp, but true to my word, I snuck in the linen closet and got the test. After three minutes, I only got one solid line, so negative. So, yes, now I'll be more prepared the next time I take an HPT. I had to hold my pee to make sure I read through the directions and knew what I was supposed to do. I don't feel as bad as I thought. Something is still definitely going on with my body, so maybe I'll have better luck on the 19th. And lucky for me, there are coupons in the package, so I can use that when it's time to buy another one. :dohh:
> 
> I have PART B of my last test question to finish today and then I'll have to start studying for my next final.
> 
> ttcinseattle, not sure how you did all that WITH child. It's a great accomplishment though. :)
> 
> Sis-nice jump in temps. woohoo!
> 
> I think I may save my one beer until the Ravens game tomorrow night. I'll be checking in later. :sleep:

Wow, you only looked at it after three minutes? You ARE strong! I would be back in there 20 times squinting at it.
Oh- and good luck on your exams!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Momof3. The pressure got to me. hee hee. I will let you know how things play out in the next couple days. My official day is the 19th, so my hormones have 4 days to get it together. hee hee. I hope your dip was an implantation as well. Do you normally have a dip?I have a FID (fake implantation dip) every month.

Oldermom-The test said 3 minutes, so that's what I did. I figure if it was positive, it would've showed right up. You ladies make me laugh.


----------



## oldermom1975

I have a question, ladies- that I thought I would just throw out there. I have been scouring the internet and can find NOTHING. Normally, when someone has a chemical pregnancy, their periods afterwards are normal, if not heavier and crampier. I have only had a flow of one day since DD's birth, even on the chemical pregnancies. I haven't been scanned mid-cycle since her birth- is it possible these losses are due to a thin uterine lining? Most ladies I hear about have a period of 3-6 days, and mine are 1 day- and not even that heavy or clotty. :(
Oh- and I look at my clearblue fertility monitor sticks- and the E2 line this past cycle looked like it never faded any (indicating low levels of estrogen, maybe?).


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Definitely both :thumbup: . Your thinking has to be in alignment for any spell to work. I fell in love with this rabbit hole quite a while ago :cloud9: and really, I need to get back to my center with it. I've been thinking (in between breakdowns :haha:) that maybe that's a huge part of why I'm going in circles with all of this, I'm supposed to be studying, progressing, and I'm wobbling off course. Or this is all part of my course and is helping me refocus. Life is one fascinating ride I tell you what! <3
> 
> Good luck getting centred and focussing on your dreams. I meditate too which I find helps to ground me when I'm feeling a wreck... my meditation in morning is 6 mins protecting me and my family and at bed time I listen to one about letting go of worry and anxiety which is about 20 mins long. Helps keep me calm, mind over matter. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep! Meditation is the cat's meow, love it <3 . We have so much going on here all the time, I've got to figure out how to sneak it back in. I've fallen off on so much of my spiritual nurturing and it's time to jump back in. All about ebb and flow this business here, ha!



terripeachy said:


> OK girls!! I'm awake. My temperature was 98.7 AGAIN! hee hee. Maybe I should have trusted yesterday's temp, but true to my word, I snuck in the linen closet and got the test. After three minutes, I only got one solid line, so negative. So, yes, now I'll be more prepared the next time I take an HPT. I had to hold my pee to make sure I read through the directions and knew what I was supposed to do. I don't feel as bad as I thought. Something is still definitely going on with my body, so maybe I'll have better luck on the 19th. And lucky for me, there are coupons in the package, so I can use that when it's time to buy another one. :dohh:
> 
> I have PART B of my last test question to finish today and then I'll have to start studying for my next final.
> 
> ttcinseattle, not sure how you did all that WITH child. It's a great accomplishment though. :)
> 
> Sis-nice jump in temps. woohoo!
> 
> I think I may save my one beer until the Ravens game tomorrow night. I'll be checking in later. :sleep:

GL with the rest of your finals terripeachy! You're dancing on that particular stress's head it looks like so I'm sure you'll do great :thumbup: . POAS makes me crazy and I don't like it :haha: . With my DS2 I got BFN at 10 DPO then BFP three days later. You're definitely still in :) .



MomOf3Girls said:


> Sis ~ glad you got all moved in. Now, go get some well deserved rest!
> 
> Terri ~ Good luck with the finals, and the frer!
> 
> AFM ~ 6 dpo and a temp dip. Please oh please be implantation! (I tried putting the praying smiley here, but can't get it to work.)

[-o&lt; :dust: <3 :dust: [-o&lt;



Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies sorry I've been MIA but we finally have All our belongs at the new house!!!
> Ds1 and I stayed up all nite moving and we still had to go move stuff in the Garage today!!!
> 
> So no temp this Am since I haven't been to sleep I'm in Zombie mode at the moment but wanted to check in on Everyone!!
> 
> Oh yea another dark test Fri Am :shrug:
> 
> Thanks to whoever used me as a referral on FF!!! :)
> GL ladies !!!

Hope you got caught up on your zzz's Sis!



oldermom1975 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> OK girls!! I'm awake. My temperature was 98.7 AGAIN! hee hee. Maybe I should have trusted yesterday's temp, but true to my word, I snuck in the linen closet and got the test. After three minutes, I only got one solid line, so negative. So, yes, now I'll be more prepared the next time I take an HPT. I had to hold my pee to make sure I read through the directions and knew what I was supposed to do. I don't feel as bad as I thought. Something is still definitely going on with my body, so maybe I'll have better luck on the 19th. And lucky for me, there are coupons in the package, so I can use that when it's time to buy another one. :dohh:
> 
> I have PART B of my last test question to finish today and then I'll have to start studying for my next final.
> 
> ttcinseattle, not sure how you did all that WITH child. It's a great accomplishment though. :)
> 
> Sis-nice jump in temps. woohoo!
> 
> I think I may save my one beer until the Ravens game tomorrow night. I'll be checking in later. :sleep:
> 
> Wow, you only looked at it after three minutes? You ARE strong! I would be back in there 20 times squinting at it.
> Oh- and good luck on your exams!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> I have a question, ladies- that I thought I would just throw out there. I have been scouring the internet and can find NOTHING. Normally, when someone has a chemical pregnancy, their periods afterwards are normal, if not heavier and crampier. I have only had a flow of one day since DD's birth, even on the chemical pregnancies. I haven't been scanned mid-cycle since her birth- is it possible these losses are due to a thin uterine lining? Most ladies I hear about have a period of 3-6 days, and mine are 1 day- and not even that heavy or clotty. :(
> Oh- and I look at my clearblue fertility monitor sticks- and the E2 line this past cycle looked like it never faded any (indicating low levels of estrogen, maybe?).

Hmm, I've been battling the opposite issue: periods excessively heavy and clotty. Let me see if I've got anything bookmarked on AF being too light. I'm pretty sure I've come across that in my quest to balance my hormones...


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Hmm, I've been battling the opposite issue: periods excessively heavy and clotty. Let me see if I've got anything bookmarked on AF being too light. I'm pretty sure I've come across that in my quest to balance my hormones...

Thank-you SPP. Incidentally, I used to have really heavy clotty periods...when my endo was at its worst. Have you been tested for that?

I don't mean to be nosy, just a thought :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I've been battling the opposite issue: periods excessively heavy and clotty. Let me see if I've got anything bookmarked on AF being too light. I'm pretty sure I've come across that in my quest to balance my hormones...
> 
> Thank-you SPP. Incidentally, I used to have really heavy clotty periods...when my endo was at its worst. Have you been tested for that?
> 
> I don't mean to be nosy, just a thought :)Click to expand...

I haven't been tested for endo oldermom. AF has just gotten this bad over the last year+, after my first m/c. I've always had heavy periods but not like the way it's been, omg :wacko: . And the clots were completely out of control :nope: . I've never had clots like that! Well, not unless it's been post birth, and even then it wasn't that bad. Since I've been treating the hormonal imbalance the flow has been cutting back and the clots have gone away for the most part. This cycle got bad again though, ugh! I think the progesterone may have played a part in that. Trying to balance back out just sucks! Not easy at all. One of the worst things is being randomly nauseous all the time :rolleyes: .

Haha, I don't think you're being nosy, just trying to spread some info that might be helpful :kiss: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

This isn't what I was looking for but I did come across this link:

*https://www.home-remedies-for-you.com/blog/hypomenorrhea-cure.html*

Still looking though...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Still not what I was looking for :haha: but here's a good one:

*https://www.targetwoman.com/articles/hypomenorrhea.html*


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, I've been battling the opposite issue: periods excessively heavy and clotty. Let me see if I've got anything bookmarked on AF being too light. I'm pretty sure I've come across that in my quest to balance my hormones...
> 
> Thank-you SPP. Incidentally, I used to have really heavy clotty periods...when my endo was at its worst. Have you been tested for that?
> 
> I don't mean to be nosy, just a thought :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't been tested for endo oldermom. AF has just gotten this bad over the last year+, after my first m/c. I've always had heavy periods but not like the way it's been, omg :wacko: . And the clots were completely out of control :nope: . I've never had clots like that! Well, not unless it's been post birth, and even then it wasn't that bad. Since I've been treating the hormonal imbalance the flow has been cutting back and the clots have gone away for the most part. This cycle got bad again though, ugh! I think the progesterone may have played a part in that. Trying to balance back out just sucks! Not easy at all. One of the worst things is being randomly nauseous all the time :rolleyes: .
> 
> Haha, I don't think you're being nosy, just trying to spread some info that might be helpful :kiss: .Click to expand...

Yeah, that does suck. I had that with endo, too- during the times I was bleeding, mainly.
I just figured if I had lower levels of estrogen, and scant periods- maybe that is my problem with implantation. So strange to go from one extreme to the other! Stupid body! ](*,)


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Still not what I was looking for :haha: but here's a good one:
> 
> *https://www.targetwoman.com/articles/hypomenorrhea.html*

Exactly what I wanted to know. Thank-you VERY much. I talked to a pharmacist here and he suggested estradiol valerate, which they sell here without a prescription. It doesn't prevent ovulation, and some IVF clinics here prescribe it instead of Estrace. Hmmmm.
:hugs: Thank-you!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'll drink to the stupid body comment! :beer:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Still not what I was looking for :haha: but here's a good one:
> 
> *https://www.targetwoman.com/articles/hypomenorrhea.html*
> 
> Exactly what I wanted to know. Thank-you VERY much. I talked to a pharmacist here and he suggested estradiol valerate, which they sell here without a prescription. It doesn't prevent ovulation, and some IVF clinics here prescribe it instead of Estrace. Hmmmm.
> :hugs: Thank-you!Click to expand...

You're very welcome! :hugs: We're getting sticky, healthy rainbows damnit!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I'll drink to the stupid body comment! :beer:

I am not a big drinker, but a mudslide would really be perfect right now! Yum.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> I'll drink to the stupid body comment! :beer:
> 
> I am not a big drinker, but a mudslide would really be perfect right now! Yum.Click to expand...

Omg, now I want one! Bad! It's 9:30 in the morning here :rofl: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Still not what I was looking for :haha: but here's a good one:
> 
> *https://www.targetwoman.com/articles/hypomenorrhea.html*
> 
> Exactly what I wanted to know. Thank-you VERY much. I talked to a pharmacist here and he suggested estradiol valerate, which they sell here without a prescription. It doesn't prevent ovulation, and some IVF clinics here prescribe it instead of Estrace. Hmmmm.
> :hugs: Thank-you!Click to expand...
> 
> You're very welcome! :hugs: We're getting sticky, healthy rainbows damnit!Click to expand...


That's right!!! Now where is that mudslide??:haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I am soooooo getting mudslide ingredients this week, ha! I'ma drank 'til it's pank :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I am soooooo getting mudslide ingredients this week, ha! I'ma drank 'til it's pank :haha: .

Maybe 50 or so of my pregnancy tests this month should instead go towards a new liquor license and ingredients....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> I am soooooo getting mudslide ingredients this week, ha! I'ma drank 'til it's pank :haha: .
> 
> Maybe 50 or so of my pregnancy tests this month should instead go towards a new liquor license and ingredients....Click to expand...

Decisions, decisions! :-k


----------



## AshNAmber

wow.. just jumped on to see how all the ladies are doing and I see alcohol... someone sign me up for that :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> wow.. just jumped on to see how all the ladies are doing and I see alcohol... someone sign me up for that :haha:

Party over here! BYOB baby! :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

We went to Dave & Buster's a few weeks ago and one of the drinks we had was a Miami Ice. Haven't been able to stop thinking about it since :rofl: .


----------



## ERosePW

Yep terri, there's still time. :) You still have a few days! Your chart looks awesome.

Sis, glad you're in your house settling in! It's always exciting moving into a new house (after the chaos dies down at least!).

You girls are cracking me up about the drinking first thing in the morning, haha! It's football Sunday, so I've already been thinking about which beer I'd like to drink today. :winkwink: That was an interesting link about scant AF. Ya know, AF rarely lasts more than 3 days for me, and then spotting. And occasionally I only have 2 days of real flow. I wonder if that's something I should be worrying about, ugh.

My temp was stupid high today. I like when they stay high, but c'mon... That was a ridiculous spike. I couldn't think of a single thing that would've caused that... I didn't drink last night, I slept the same, temped around the same time, etc. I even took it again 20 min later just to see if it was a fluke, and although it was lower than the original, it was still almost 99. So I just kept it charted. It can't possibly be on its way to a fever...I'm not sick, and in fact, I've been taking antibiotics for the UTI and I'm at the tail end of that. So I can't imagine any other infection could be setting in either. Oh well... Guess I just go with it and see what happens tomorrow. Watch tomorrow end up being my FID (thanks for the term terri!), so my chart will end up looking ridiculous.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> wow.. just jumped on to see how all the ladies are doing and I see alcohol... someone sign me up for that :haha:
> 
> Party over here! BYOB baby! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, come on over! Funded by my peesticks!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Terri, sorry we bullied you into testing. I almost said yesterday wait! Test on 12dpo instead! But then I caved to wanting you to test ASAP. I'm as bad with you as I am with myself!! :haha: Your temps are just amazing this month! And I still think those little swimmers felt pressure to perform when they were being spied on. :winkwink: Definitely not out until the bloody lady sings! <----too far? Lol

With DS my husband was remodeling our new house while I was in school. We hardly saw each other for months, and spent so much money on take out it was sickening! But we made it through, and I like to think DS is going to be a genius from sitting through all those classes with me!

This time around DH is building us a house, and it won't be done until a few months after baby is born! I know, we're nuts.

PS Are you using a digi to test next or an FRER? I hate those digis and their insulting "not pregnants". Hopefully your next test date is far enough out there that it won't be a problem though. 

And again, GL with finals!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Yep terri, there's still time. :) You still have a few days! Your chart looks awesome.
> 
> Sis, glad you're in your house settling in! It's always exciting moving into a new house (after the chaos dies down at least!).
> 
> You girls are cracking me up about the drinking first thing in the morning, haha! It's football Sunday, so I've already been thinking about which beer I'd like to drink today. :winkwink: That was an interesting link about scant AF. Ya know, AF rarely lasts more than 3 days for me, and then spotting. And occasionally I only have 2 days of real flow. I wonder if that's something I should be worrying about, ugh.
> 
> My temp was stupid high today. I like when they stay high, but c'mon... That was a ridiculous spike. I couldn't think of a single thing that would've caused that... I didn't drink last night, I slept the same, temped around the same time, etc. I even took it again 20 min later just to see if it was a fluke, and although it was lower than the original, it was still almost 99. So I just kept it charted. It can't possibly be on its way to a fever...I'm not sick, and in fact, I've been taking antibiotics for the UTI and I'm at the tail end of that. So I can't imagine any other infection could be setting in either. Oh well... Guess I just go with it and see what happens tomorrow. Watch tomorrow end up being my FID (thanks for the term terri!), so my chart will end up looking ridiculous.

The only thing I found on my own was a few women who said their doctors told them that anything 2 days or over is considered "normal" for bleeding. Do you use Clearblue fertility monitor sticks? I watch the estrogen go up (or not) on my sticks every month. Most months I don't see much (if any) change. It is something I am going to ask the doc about at my consultation (maybe they can scan me mid-cycle)- perhaps if you are worried you should too. Most likely, though, you are within the realm of "normal" (8-12mm). :flower:

Ugh, normal. Sometimes I hate that word! 7 freaking chemicals is NOT normal! If I have another doc tell me chemicals are "normal"......:growlmad:
Mini-rant over.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Yep terri, there's still time. :) You still have a few days! Your chart looks awesome.
> 
> Sis, glad you're in your house settling in! It's always exciting moving into a new house (after the chaos dies down at least!).
> 
> You girls are cracking me up about the drinking first thing in the morning, haha! It's football Sunday, so I've already been thinking about which beer I'd like to drink today. :winkwink: That was an interesting link about scant AF. Ya know, AF rarely lasts more than 3 days for me, and then spotting. And occasionally I only have 2 days of real flow. I wonder if that's something I should be worrying about, ugh.
> 
> My temp was stupid high today. I like when they stay high, but c'mon... That was a ridiculous spike. I couldn't think of a single thing that would've caused that... I didn't drink last night, I slept the same, temped around the same time, etc. I even took it again 20 min later just to see if it was a fluke, and although it was lower than the original, it was still almost 99. So I just kept it charted. It can't possibly be on its way to a fever...I'm not sick, and in fact, I've been taking antibiotics for the UTI and I'm at the tail end of that. So I can't imagine any other infection could be setting in either. Oh well... Guess I just go with it and see what happens tomorrow. Watch tomorrow end up being my FID (thanks for the term terri!), so my chart will end up looking ridiculous.

Oh, and that is a nice looking temp-jump!


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Terri, sorry we bullied you into testing. I almost said yesterday wait! Test on 12dpo instead! But then I caved to wanting you to test ASAP. I'm as bad with you as I am with myself!! :haha: Your temps are just amazing this month! And I still think those little swimmers felt pressure to perform when they were being spied on. :winkwink: Definitely not out until the bloody lady sings! <----too far? Lol
> 
> With DS my husband was remodeling our new house while I was in school. We hardly saw each other for months, and spent so much money on take out it was sickening! But we made it through, and I like to think DS is going to be a genius from sitting through all those classes with me!
> 
> This time around DH is building us a house, and it won't be done until a few months after baby is born! I know, we're nuts.
> 
> PS Are you using a digi to test next or an FRER? I hate those digis and their insulting "not pregnants". Hopefully your next test date is far enough out there that it won't be a problem though.
> 
> And again, GL with finals!!!


What's your degree in?
In all of my college/graduate work I still have one VERY real deficiency: math. My DH (the math professor) wants me to audit his class next year, so he can use me as a control for his students. Hmmm. Maybe I should have asked him what kind of control he meant....:wacko:


----------



## battyatty

Well I nearly scared myself to pieces just now, I caved in and did a HPT this morning, nah, diddly squat! Then just went in and there was a faint line... I almost freaked,..... Yeah I know its just a evap......
Its just i have been crampy now for days....
Anyway...... just needed to share....


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Well I nearly scared myself to pieces just now, I caved in and did a HPT this morning, nah, diddly squat! Then just went in and there was a faint line... I almost freaked,..... Yeah I know its just a evap......
> Its just i have been crampy now for days....
> Anyway...... just needed to share....

Maybe...:ninja: stalking you now, too. :winkwink:


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I nearly scared myself to pieces just now, I caved in and did a HPT this morning, nah, diddly squat! Then just went in and there was a faint line... I almost freaked,..... Yeah I know its just a evap......
> Its just i have been crampy now for days....
> Anyway...... just needed to share....
> 
> Maybe...:ninja: stalking you now, too. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I wouldn't bother oldermom LOL, the chances are so slim I am just clutching at straws. What between my mc 3 weeks ago, wacky temps, none stop spotting, the flu and food poisoning, it will take a damn miracle...
Maybe a Christmas one? LOL
Though would be nice to hand a pee stick to my DF when he gets home for the holidays next Saturday!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Well I nearly scared myself to pieces just now, I caved in and did a HPT this morning, nah, diddly squat! Then just went in and there was a faint line... I almost freaked,..... Yeah I know its just a evap......
> Its just i have been crampy now for days....
> Anyway...... just needed to share....
> 
> Maybe...:ninja: stalking you now, too. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't bother oldermom LOL, the chances are so slim I am just clutching at straws. What between my mc 3 weeks ago, wacky temps, none stop spotting, the flu and food poisoning, it will take a damn miracle...
> Maybe a Christmas one? LOL
> Though would be nice to hand a pee stick to my DF when he gets home for the holidays next Saturday!Click to expand...

:hugs:
Here's to Christmas miracles and pee sticks with two lines!
Dang, where's my mudslide?


----------



## AshNAmber

you ladies are entirely to fast for me today.. or maybe my work is slowing me down.. 

ER Stop drawing blood so I can enjoy my BnB time! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> you ladies are entirely to fast for me today.. or maybe my work is slowing me down..
> 
> ER Stop drawing blood so I can enjoy my BnB time! :haha:

:thumbup: That's right!


----------



## AshNAmber

:haha: 


2 and half more hours to go then home ward bound to find out what the OPK looks like today because yesterday I got the + OPK shock seeing how I was under the impression that I O'd already :wacko:


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> 2 and half more hours to go then home ward bound to find out what the OPK looks like today because yesterday I got the + OPK shock seeing how I was under the impression that I O'd already :wacko:

Good luck with that! Would be nice if you ovulated two eggs... :)


----------



## AshNAmber

oh my and twins run on both sides the family :wacko:


----------



## terripeachy

Everyone is so hyper today. We're supposed to chill on Sundays. HA!!HA!!

batty-we are tracking about the same..I sat through church all morning with weird cramps. I hope this is good because I usually get one ore two cramps right before AF comes and three days later, she's gone. If she shows up now, she's really freaking early. 

ERose-I see that sky high jump. Crazy!! Our bodies are so bizarre. I hope it comes back down to a more normal range, or else, maybe you are getting sick. I don't get colds often, so I have no idea how that affects our temperatures. You would think it would be higher, but who knows. I don't know exactly what DPO you are from memory, but I'll put money on your FID tomorrow or the next day. It's how we roll! ;)

SSP/Oldermom/AshnAmber-You guys can drink without me. :jo: I had 4 on Friday and I'm saving my beer for tomorrow. Have fun! hee hee. 

ttcinseattle-You guys didn't bully me. I had the test, and I took it. It may be too early. I was thinking that perhaps I should wait also, but it's too late now. Next time I want to test, I'll ask hubs to go get one for me. I snuck and did it this morning because I didn't want him to know. And yes, I'm hoping that since the doctor was messing around up there, she helped things along. The spermies got scared, and could only find comfort huddling around the egg that was sitting there flashing her eyelashes! Oh, and that's so cool that your hubs is building a new house. I would love that.

And thanks for the kudos on my chart. I like it too. I may have to frame this one for the baby scrapbook-HA!!HA!! *looneytoons*


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> oh my and twins run on both sides the family :wacko:

Tee-hee! Twins would be awesome, wouldn't they? :happydance:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Everyone is so hyper today. We're supposed to chill on Sundays. HA!!HA!!
> 
> batty-we are tracking about the same..I sat through church all morning with weird cramps. I hope this is good because I usually get one ore two cramps right before AF comes and three days later, she's gone. If she shows up now, she's really freaking early.
> 
> ERose-I see that sky high jump. Crazy!! Our bodies are so bizarre. I hope it comes back down to a more normal range, or else, maybe you are getting sick. I don't get colds often, so I have no idea how that affects our temperatures. You would think it would be higher, but who knows. I don't know exactly what DPO you are from memory, but I'll put money on your FID tomorrow or the next day. It's how we roll! ;)
> 
> SSP/Oldermom/AshnAmber-You guys can drink without me. :jo: I had 4 on Friday and I'm saving my beer for tomorrow. Have fun! hee hee.
> 
> ttcinseattle-You guys didn't bully me. I had the test, and I took it. It may be too early. I was thinking that perhaps I should wait also, but it's too late now. Next time I want to test, I'll ask hubs to go get one for me. I snuck and did it this morning because I didn't want him to know. And yes, I'm hoping that since the doctor was messing around up there, she helped things along. The spermies got scared, and could only find comfort huddling around the egg that was sitting there flashing her eyelashes! Oh, and that's so cool that your hubs is building a new house. I would love that.
> 
> And thanks for the kudos on my chart. I like it too. I may have to frame this one for the baby scrapbook-HA!!HA!! *looneytoons*

:haha: 
I have to go to bed soon, so I will be checking out shortly. It's too bad we live in such a different time zone than most of you. Goodnight ladies!


----------



## ttcinseattle

Oldermom - I have a BS in computer science, so math is kind of my thing! What maths does your husband teach? Cracking up at his comment ;)

Batty - how long after taking it did you look again? Fx for you!

Maybe I missed something, but does anyone know what's happening with LovePink?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ugh, so much cleaning to do, boooooo!!! I just want to watch Netflix and have a donut to dip in the mudslide I'm seriously craving :haha: .

*AshNAmber*: Can you get in another AI?


----------



## terripeachy

Goodnight oldermom. See you tomorrow! Buenos noches, mi amor! 

I've been watching these Spanish novellas, and everybody is mi amor. hee hee. I don't even speak Spanish, but I'm learning by watching.


----------



## AshNAmber

oldermom1975 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> oh my and twins run on both sides the family :wacko:
> 
> Tee-hee! Twins would be awesome, wouldn't they? :happydance:Click to expand...

I have to say i would be so super excited for twins.. But I think my DW would pass out :haha:



SweetPotatoPi said:


> Ugh, so much cleaning to do, boooooo!!! I just want to watch Netflix and have a donut to dip in the mudslide I'm seriously craving :haha: .
> 
> *AshNAmber*: Can you get in another AI?

I managed to get one in yesterday around 5pm I got my +OPK a bit after 12noon.. If it's + today i'll have to txt the donor and sweet talk my DW because she hates doing AI :haha: she freaks out if she thinks its going to get on her :rofl: 

good night oldermom.. have sweet dreams :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*ERose*: I saw that spike and pulled a :shock: . Can't wait to see what your temp does tomorrow :munch: . I had just a bit of a spike yesterday and came to the conclusion that the swelling I had about the gum area surrounding a wisdom tooth of mine was responsible (was eating pomegranate or some such thing, pizza crust? :haha: and got jabbed). But who knows :shrug: . It got back to doin' it's thing this morning so whatever lol.


----------



## oldermom1975

ttcinseattle said:


> Oldermom - I have a BS in computer science, so math is kind of my thing! What maths does your husband teach? Cracking up at his comment ;)
> 
> Batty - how long after taking it did you look again? Fx for you!
> 
> Maybe I missed something, but does anyone know what's happening with LovePink?

Awesome! Math is for strong minds!
You and my DH have a lot in common- he has a BS in computer science, too. He teaches calculus to pre-med students here, and a lower level intro to calculus class for students who need a refresher in the basics.

G'Nite everyone!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Nighty-night *oldermom*! Sweet dreams girly :).

*AshNAmber*: Bwahahahaha! The stuff that comes out of babies absolutely rivals what gets 'em here :rofl: . Shoot, twins, after she passed out she'd get with it, ha! I'd looooooove twins :D . My baby brother and sister are twins and it's definitely within my realm of possibilities.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I need to stop stalling and do my cleaning. Boooooooo!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

sounds like me except , I should be doing my work :haha:

Yeah twins would so be awesome!! and I think she would freak at first but be excited shortly after.. My grandma had i think 2 sets of twin brothers and then none of her kids are twins and none of my moms brother or sisters had twins so they think it skipped a generations so now the whole family thinks one of us will have them.. there are only 3 girls and I'm the oldest so everyone is just waiting lol but none of them even know were trying.

But as mush as i would love twins.. I'd be happy with one.


----------



## terripeachy

SPP- Get cleaning!! Then you can come to my house and do it again. I absolutely hate cleaning. If I was rich, I'd totally have a maid for our small place. She'd probably whip through everything in an hour.

ttcinseattle-I don't know what happened to Lovepink81. I guess Santa will keep whistling until she gets here. A few more testers coming up, so I'm getting excited for them. 

Ashnamber-Oh great about getting one more AI in. Go for it!! Your comment about DW made me laugh. I don't blame her. If it didn't make babies, I'd be kind of grossed out too. It is a necessary evil. HA!!HA!! I am curious, are you Ash or Amber?


----------



## AshNAmber

terripeachy said:


> SPP- Get cleaning!! Then you can come to my house and do it again. I absolutely hate cleaning. If I was rich, I'd totally have a maid for our small place. She'd probably whip through everything in an hour.
> 
> ttcinseattle-I don't know what happened to Lovepink81. I guess Santa will keep whistling until she gets here. A few more testers coming up, so I'm getting excited for them.
> 
> Ashnamber-Oh great about getting one more AI in. Go for it!! Your comment about DW made me laugh. I don't blame her. If it didn't make babies, I'd be kind of grossed out too. It is a necessary evil. HA!!HA!! I am curious, are you Ash or Amber?


I am Ash :) or Ashley whatever suits you.. 

Amber is a pure mess with the AI stuff.. If I'd let her get away with it she would be more then happy I just do it myself but no matter what she says I want her to feel like she is part of the process. She will even joke around and say uh huh you can't get pregnant with out me :haha:

So question.. Is anyone else having name fever.. I can't seem to watch a show or movie with out saying something about a name.. lol


----------



## terripeachy

I figured you were Ash(ley) since your name was first.

I haven't had name fever because I already know that my babies will have first letters with K after my hubs, but the past few weeks at church, the pastor has been talking about women in the Bible who were either pregnant, having trouble getting pregnant, or getting pregnant (finally!). I guess he is just giving me hope, even though I'm not doubting anything. I know another lady in the congregation is also trying to have kids, but I haven't talked to her about it. She just mentioned it one day in passing. Maybe the sermon is targeted to her. hee hee.


----------



## ERosePW

I'd love twins! Especially boy/girl twins. In nine months, we'd go from just me and DH, to family of four. That would make me happy. :flower:

Ashley, that's great you got another AI in, wuhu!! How exciting! And honestly, I don't blame Amber...I'm not exactly in love with the stuff myself, lol. Except that I know it's gonna make my dream come true! :haha:

SPP, I know, right!? Holy temp spike, geez. I'm sure it'll drop back down to normal tomorrow. I feel fine, so nothing to pin it to except my weird hormones maybe, lol! I had more side effects this cycle from clomid than my prior two cycles (dr upped my dose), but they all went away after I O'd. But perhaps it's messing with my prog now.


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I see that sky high jump. Crazy!! Our bodies are so bizarre. I hope it comes back down to a more normal range, or else, maybe you are getting sick. I don't get colds often, so I have no idea how that affects our temperatures. You would think it would be higher, but who knows. I don't know exactly what DPO you are from memory, but I'll put money on your FID tomorrow or the next day. It's how we roll! ;)

Yea, it's inevitable I'll get a FID! I think I'm 5dpo today, so you could be right about tomorrow or the next day. And if it does come tomorrow, I'm gonna have one funny looking chart. Well hey, what's new! Ha! Btw, Im still having this feeling your chart is gonna be triphasic... I bet your temp will still be in this higher range tomorrow. :)


----------



## MomOf3Girls

terripeachy said:


> Thanks Momof3. The pressure got to me. hee hee. I will let you know how things play out in the next couple days. My official day is the 19th, so my hormones have 4 days to get it together. hee hee. I hope your dip was an implantation as well. Do you normally have a dip?I have a FID (fake implantation dip) every month.
> 
> Oldermom-The test said 3 minutes, so that's what I did. I figure if it was positive, it would've showed right up. You ladies make me laugh.

I don't have many non pg charts that go past 3 dpo to know how often, if at all, I get any fid's. When not TTC, I chart to confirm o and then stop so I can keep track of how my LP's are doing. When we're TTC, I keep going with the temps post o to see if it's triphasic or not. :haha: So, most of my charts with lots of post o temps are pg charts anyway. Last two cycles, not pg, but did have lots of post o temps since we were TTC. Nothing that would even look like an id with them. #2 had a dip, also at 6 dpo. #3 had a flat line, same temp each day to 7 dpo. Eight dpo, it went triphasic. #1, I don't have access to her chart at the moment. It did go triphasic, but I don't remember off hand what dpo it did that or if it also had a dip or not. My two chemicals, no dip, not triphasic.

Also, this seems to be a pg symptom of mine: at least four out of my five pregnancies, I developed a yeast infection during the 2ww, and I don't get them very often. I don't have a full blown infection yet, but I am starting to feel a little itchy down there like one is starting to begin. I've also started feeling extreme fatigue, which has always happened to me at this point in all five. Something different this cycle is that I've been feeling slightly queasy on and off, and m/s never begins for me until six weeks along. I don't normally feel queasy during the LP part of my cycles, TTC or not. So, with that, and my 6 dpo temp drop, I'm starting to get really anxious to know if we were successful or not this cycle.

I have also been curious about lovepink. Are you out there, hun? We are waiting for you to check in!


----------



## terripeachy

Interesting Momof3. A lot of randomness there until the end. I'll have to go back and look at your test date (oh, 12/21) but your nausea and yeast infection, although icky, may be telling!

My hubs thinks I have extreme fatigue, but I get home at 4, and I am online or cooking or doing whatever until he gets home at 8. When he gets home, my day is just about over and I'm spent. He'll really find out what extreme fatigue is very soon. HA!!HA!! 

My fingers are totally crossed for you. Keep us updated, of course!


----------



## fandabby

MomOf3Girls said:


> I don't have many non pg charts that go past 3 dpo to know how often, if at all, I get any fid's. When not TTC, I chart to confirm o and then stop so I can keep track of how my LP's are doing. When we're TTC, I keep going with the temps post o to see if it's triphasic or not. :haha: So, most of my charts with lots of post o temps are pg charts anyway. Last two cycles, not pg, but did have lots of post o temps since we were TTC. Nothing that would even look like an id with them. #2 had a dip, also at 6 dpo. #3 had a flat line, same temp each day to 7 dpo. Eight dpo, it went triphasic. #1, I don't have access to her chart at the moment. It did go triphasic, but I don't remember off hand what dpo it did that or if it also had a dip or not. My two chemicals, no dip, not triphasic.
> 
> Also, this seems to be a pg symptom of mine: at least four out of my five pregnancies, I developed a yeast infection during the 2ww, and I don't get them very often. I don't have a full blown infection yet, but I am starting to feel a little itchy down there like one is starting to begin. I've also started feeling extreme fatigue, which has always happened to me at this point in all five. Something different this cycle is that I've been feeling slightly queasy on and off, and m/s never begins for me until six weeks along. I don't normally feel queasy during the LP part of my cycles, TTC or not. So, with that, and my 6 dpo temp drop, I'm starting to get really anxious to know if we were successful or not this cycle.
> 
> I have also been curious about lovepink. Are you out there, hun? We are waiting for you to check in!

Wow sounds promising. All this charting baffles me with the temping. Hope your symptoms do suggest it could be the making of your BFP.

Good luck and here's lots of :dust:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, on a side note (totally off topic!), I'll be rooting for your Ravens tomorrow night. I need them to beat the Lions so that my Bears remain #1 in our division. So go Ravens! 

Sorry bout that ladies, lol! Now, back on topic... So, I think my DH has a whole new respect for this whole ttc journey... He's always been sweet and supportive, but we don't really have any other friends who've had difficulty getting prego. He just found out that his good friend's wife has been ttc for two years. He came home telling me all the stuff they chatted about, and I have to say it was kinda refreshing to hear him have some new perspective on it. I also found it comical envisioning two guys (especially my DH) sitting around talking about eggs and ovulation. :haha: Anyhow, the good thing is that she is now prego (which is how the whole convo came up to begin with).


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I thought you might be a Dolphins fan. That was a great game for the Dolphins!
I hope the Ravens beat the Lions too. I had Matt Stafford as my fantasy QB, but since I didn't make the playoffs, I hope he forgets how to play tomorrow night. :)

Maybe DH's buddy told him that the fertile window is "where it's at!" HA!!HA!! That is pretty funny imagining them talking about it. Sometimes talking about sports all the time gets old, so a new conversation topic is probably welcome. Congrats to your friends! You can use her baby clothes!

You guys are totally rubbing off on me. I've been googling everything this afternoon regarding these cramps. I didn't find anything super exciting, but it was a welcome break after turning in my exam. One down, one to go! Boop boop!


----------



## battyatty

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I thought you might be a Dolphins fan. That was a great game for the Dolphins!
> I hope the Ravens beat the Lions too. I had Matt Stafford as my fantasy QB, but since I didn't make the playoffs, I hope he forgets how to play tomorrow night. :)
> 
> Maybe DH's buddy told him that the fertile window is "where it's at!" HA!!HA!! That is pretty funny imagining them talking about it. Sometimes talking about sports all the time gets old, so a new conversation topic is probably welcome. Congrats to your friends! You can use her baby clothes!
> 
> You guys are totally rubbing off on me. I've been googling everything this afternoon regarding these cramps. I didn't find anything super exciting, but it was a welcome break after turning in my exam. One down, one to go! Boop boop!

Terri cramps can be a very good sign!
With my 3 children and all my pregnancies, cramps were always present from around 7dpo, looking at your wonderful chart, who knows???


----------



## terripeachy

You said you were having them too, so it makes me feel better. It's all just a waiting game now. 

I did talk to hubs today and he said that he wants to know I'm prego as soon as I throw up at work. HA!!HA!! He said 'You have a trash can at your desk. No need to run down the hallway to the bathroom.' Oh, I'm running, because I don't want to clean that out of my trashcan. I told him that was a deal, as far as telling him.


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies just wanted to check in I'm still trying to unpack amount other things took me almost a hr to find my shampoo this Am!!! :haha:

Slow moving w kids running Amuck!! :nope:

My OPK was neg this Am but I didn't take any vitamins yesterday so who knows!! 
:shrug:

GL luck Everyone!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Bleh, I hate cleaning :? . So you just move along with all that there offering to come clean your house Ms. *terripeachy* :haha: . And I live with three boys too (two sons and a husband). When the three of them get together the constant mess in here is nothing short of clinically insane! Completely understand now why my mom was always on us about cleaning when I was a kid, ha! The ways of your childhood stick with you. When I first moved away from home I chose to be a slob b/c I thought I was grown and I could :rolleyes: . Oh but that quickly changed b/c I can't stand the chaos :haha: .

Glad you're getting settled in *Sis* :flower: .

I'm glad your DH has a new perspective on the process *ERose* :thumbup: . Guys can get so disconnected from it all I think. And yep, hormones will sure mess with ya; ask me how I know :rolleyes: .

*AshNAmber*: We save names 'til the last possible minute :haha: and have waited to name our kids until they were born, see what fit them.

*MomO3G*: Just a few more days 'til you know! I'm sure the wondering is brutal right about now. Can't wait to see how it all turns out for you this cycle :) .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Me, I have no idea what's going on in there :telephone: . I started getting O pains and ewcf on CD8 but now it may be drying up and I probably won't O 'til CD13 or 14 :shrug: . We shall see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber: I think constantly about names. We would like the next child to have names that honor DH's side of the family, as DD has names that honor mine. I have a few picked out...which DH hates. Esperance...how cute would it be to call a kid Essy? :)

Terri: I agree with battyatty. I had cramps with all of my pregnancies (the good and the bad). Never harsh- except the one time I had a SCH with the blighted ovum- usually just a dull achey type. You are right, time will tell!:ninja:

ERose: My fave team is the Patriots (aaaahhh, don't hit me!). Can't help it, I'm from Maine, after all!

SPP: I hate cleaning, too. Don't mind laundry- but the constant crumbs and clutter that my two leave (yep, DH is loads worse than the baby)....GAH!

Sis4Us: It's gotta be so exciting to move into a new house! Yay!

Momof3: :ninja:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I so super duply love that little ninja guy :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I so super duply love that little ninja guy :haha: .

Perfect for the chart-stalking woman-on-the-go. :ninja: the ninja is watching! HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^:rofl: He knows when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake :haha: . Time for :sleep: myself, I'm pooped! G'night chica :) .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ^^^:rofl: He knows when you're sleeping, he knows when you're awake :haha: . Time for :sleep: myself, I'm pooped! G'night chica :) .

Goodnight to you and everyone else!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

ERose ~ That's funny about your DH and his friend. Congrats to your friend and their pregnancy.

Ash ~ I don't usually think about names. We've had our boy name picked since 2000/2001. We decided on the next girl name about 4-5 years ago.

Terri ~ Yep, cramps can be a good sign. Esp if they don't feel like af cramps, and it's well before af is due.


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I see I missed a lot! My goodness.

Terri...I'm amazed by your will power to not continuously POAS! Lol. And you're still in the running, I can't comment based off of looking at your chart because I don't know what I'm looking at! I'm a chart virgin! Lol but the cramping is a good sign and I'll go with the experts here who say your chart looks good! Lol

ERose...you'll need to explain triphasic to me for sure! Lol

AFM...I had a complete crying spell on Saturday, you know one of those really bad ones where you're snottin' all over the place and sobbing. Lol. Soaked through my DH's sweatshirt and t-shirt he was wearing. He said " ummmmm....I feel like Monk right now". Lol He just kept telling me things will be okay and to be thankful for the children we do have, which I am thankful for but there is still that part of me that wants another baby. After the cry I felt better ( had a hell if a headache though), took a nap and felt better about everything- well at least for now. Actually managed to get in some Christmas shopping after all if that too. 

Good luck to all the upcoming testers!


----------



## AshNAmber

omg!! im losing my mind!!! I had the darkest OPK yesterday that I think I ever have had along with a crap ton of EWCM and of course my DW didn't want to do another AI.. I'm so happy I did it the night before.. But what the hell is going on!!!! My temp dropped again this morning.. I'm so freakin confused.. In all the months that i'v been trying I'v NEVER had this happen!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-Triphasic is three phases (solid, gas, liquid-just kidding). So you have the initial low level temps prior to ovulation, and then when your temperature jumps up, that is biphasic (low and high), and then when it jumps up again, it's triphasic. So if my temps stayed up where they were yesterday (groan), it would be triphasic. Since it dropped down this morning, I would still consider it biphasic. Sorry about your crying spell, but we all do it. I'm glad you hubs helped you through it. Sometimes I think it's funny just to watch their reactions and see what they say/do.

I am going back to Target this week to do some Christmas shopping, so I may buy another test. We'll see how I'm feeling. 

Oldermom-love the new profile picture. So cute!! You all have such round faces. ;)

ttcinseattle-you're my temperature drop inspiration today. I'm actually happy that my temp went down and not up. 98.7 is the highest it's ever been, so to go even higher would be a bit dramatic. HA!!HA!! I'm so low drama.

Sis-Glad things are coming along with unpacking. Funny about the shampoo. The small things always get squeezed in somewhere, but you don't think about where.

batty-I see you had a drop just like me today. You feeling ok?

Ashley-I'm not sure what's going on either. I think tomorrow you'll have to wait for the jump. It seems so strange that your temp is dropping instead of doing the reverse. I'm glad you did your AI the night before. It can stick around for a few days, so you should be covered.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Ha! Love that avvie pic *oldermom*!

Big :hugs: *Smiles*. Uncontrollable crying jags are par for this course so your TTC supply list should always include a box of Puffs w/Lotion :) . Glad you're feeling better today and I am soooooooo watching Monk later :haha: . I never get tired of that show, I lurves it :cloud9: .

*AshNAmber*: So she doesn't want to physically deal with the materials? Are you going to do another one yourself then? You don't really have to worry about it if you O in the next few days. All that ewcf and dropping temps are good :thumbup: .

Glad your temps sensed that they needed to cool it with the melodramatics *terripeachy* :haha: .

Me, I'm thinking I O'd yesterday?! :shrug: CD11, ok. Had to take a deep breath earlier when I saw that post O jump this morning since the last time I recorded O earlier than CD13 I m/c'd. That O was on CD12. Ugh! Oh well! Nothing to be done about it now lol and who knows if I'll even fall this cycle. Ahhh, mini freakout averted :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SPP and Terri- 
Thanks! I just keep seeing these awesome pics...so I thought I would give our family one as well. :)

Smiles- 
:hugs: Yep, this is part of TTC- it can really suck sometimes. I am glad your DH let you soak his shirt- good man! We will be here should you need to vent in any fashion! :flower:

AshNAmber-
You are probably covered- those signs are all good, your body is doing what it is supposed to. Maybe if you made your DW a mudslide, she would be more willing to handle the man-juice. :)


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-I'm thinking that jump tells me that you Od yesterday as well. Tomorrow will tell. No mini freakouts, but they do happen, so mini ones are ok.

I laughed about the puffs plus with lotion. When I called hubs the other day to tell him to pick up some tissues, he was like 'Are you crying now?' I said 'no, we're just out of tissues-DUH!' HA!!HA!! He's so caring. :)


----------



## AshNAmber

oldermom1975 said:


> SPP and Terri-
> Thanks! I just keep seeing these awesome pics...so I thought I would give our family one as well. :)
> 
> Smiles-
> :hugs: Yep, this is part of TTC- it can really suck sometimes. I am glad your DH let you soak his shirt- good man! We will be here should you need to vent in any fashion! :flower:
> 
> AshNAmber-
> You are probably covered- those signs are all good, your body is doing what it is supposed to. Maybe if you made your DW a mudslide, she would be more willing to handle the man-juice. :)

:rofl: omg!!! Maybe so.. 

Thanks ladies.. If my OPK comes out + today I'll do whatever I gotta do to get her to say yes to AI!! But man at this point im ready to be in the TWW already..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> AshNAmber-
> You are probably covered- those signs are all good, your body is doing what it is supposed to. Maybe if you made your DW a mudslide, she would be more willing to handle the man-juice. :)

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: Yes!!



terripeachy said:


> SPP-I'm thinking that jump tells me that you Od yesterday as well. Tomorrow will tell. No mini freakouts, but they do happen, so mini ones are ok.
> 
> I laughed about the puffs plus with lotion. When I called hubs the other day to tell him to pick up some tissues, he was like 'Are you crying now?' I said 'no, we're just out of tissues-DUH!' HA!!HA!! He's so caring. :)

I had to laugh thinking of you guys having this conversation :haha: .


----------



## battyatty

Well I think I am out..... Between my temp drop and my spotting turning heavier during the night! It's not quite a light flow, its the same as I had last weekend. My poor body doesn't know what its about... I will see what happens tomorrow.... but I think that's it for me this month.... funny thing was I was getting all the symptoms, ie sore bbs, cramps, headaches..... oh well.... such is life! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh no, batty. :hugs: I didn't realize you had spotting. I thought you just had cramps. 

Now I'm starting to freak out because you are my testing buddy. I'll wait until tomorrow's report before you get counted out for sure.


----------



## battyatty

hey Terri I am living through your tests now, I feel so positive about you! 

As to my spotting, I have been since my mmc I have only had one day really without any..... But I know I O'd and it was pure chance that it was just days after my surprise visit from DF! So I thought just maybe.... then with a very faint line on a hpt yesterday I did start to get my hopes up.... 
Maybe this light bleed might go again like last weekend.......


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry *battyatty* :hugs: .


----------



## battyatty

SweetPotatoPi said:


> So sorry *battyatty* :hugs: .

Thanks sweetpotao :flower:
I knew it was a long shot
Will know for sure tomorrow, if I am still bleeding, if not???


----------



## garfie

Hey ladies

Still stalking here:winkwink:

Sorry Battyatty:hugs:

Sis - Hope you are settling in well - new house new baby:winkwink:

AFM - I'm off the progesterone today as I got another BFN so just waiting for her to show up:cry: whilst it pisses me off normally I'm not to worried about the hag - this month is different though as DH announced the other day he didn't want another baby and our time has come to an end:growlmad: just when I have a new FS appt in the new year who seems to be on the ball - he wants bloods, scans, dh sample all before we meet - thinking it may be a case of to little to late in my case:cry:

Good luck ladies and thanks for your funny stories they have got me through:happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Oh no, I'm sorry *garfie* :( . Is there any chance he"ll change his mind you think?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

<- - - Eating pineapple core like nobody's bidness today :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *battyatty* :hugs: .
> 
> Thanks sweetpotao :flower:
> I knew it was a long shot
> Will know for sure tomorrow, if I am still bleeding, if not???Click to expand...

I don't remember, battyatty- did you say you had been to the doc already about the bleeding? It is really unusual. 
My hormones were wacky after my D&C- I required birth control and progesterone to normalize my cycle again. That next cycle we got pregnant with DD- so don't lose hope. Even if it is not this cycle, it will be soon. 
I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Still stalking here:winkwink:
> 
> Sorry Battyatty:hugs:
> 
> Sis - Hope you are settling in well - new house new baby:winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I'm off the progesterone today as I got another BFN so just waiting for her to show up:cry: whilst it pisses me off normally I'm not to worried about the hag - this month is different though as DH announced the other day he didn't want another baby and our time has come to an end:growlmad: just when I have a new FS appt in the new year who seems to be on the ball - he wants bloods, scans, dh sample all before we meet - thinking it may be a case of to little to late in my case:cry:
> 
> Good luck ladies and thanks for your funny stories they have got me through:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

He can't just announce that! It has to be a mutual decision between the two of you! Bunghole!
Sorry, it just makes me so mad! The journey gets hard and he bails?? Gah!

(posted before I wanted it to)
Anyway, I am sorry he is giving you a hard time, and sorry about your BFN. :hugs: Is there any hope a few days will clear his cloudy judgement?


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> <- - - Eating pineapple core like nobody's bidness today :haha: .

Thinking about doing that in the TWW, too.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Smiles, batty, garfie ~ Big :hugs: for all of you.


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *battyatty* :hugs: .
> 
> Thanks sweetpotao :flower:
> I knew it was a long shot
> Will know for sure tomorrow, if I am still bleeding, if not???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember, battyatty- did you say you had been to the doc already about the bleeding? It is really unusual.
> My hormones were wacky after my D&C- I required birth control and progesterone to normalize my cycle again. That next cycle we got pregnant with DD- so don't lose hope. Even if it is not this cycle, it will be soon.
> I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No Oldermum I didnt go to the doc, thought I would give it till I thought my AF should arrive....
It really doesnt matter anymore about my cycles. My DF told me over the weekend he didnt want to try for a baby anymore. He just doesnt want me to go through what happened last month again... My age doesnt help either. It was such a shock to get a BFP first try at 47 but the mmc took a lot out of my DF. This was my last chance....
It doesnt help that he is now working and living abroad for the last 2 months. So it wasnt like he could jump on a plane every time I had a golden egg.....
I am going to keep charting till my subscription ends on FF in 2 weeks, then that's that.... wait for grandkids I suppose....
But I will hang around to keep an eye on you lot and this testing thread :coffee:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> <- - - Eating pineapple core like nobody's bidness today :haha: .
> 
> Thinking about doing that in the TWW, too.Click to expand...

Do it :) . Hell, can't hurt! And if we actually end up preggers? Pineapple shrine of fertility! :haha: Going to the farmer's market again tomorrow to grab some more, ha!


----------



## Sis4Us

<<<<< Didnt get to get my Pinapple this month!!! :(


----------



## terripeachy

Oh batty and garfie. I am so sorry your OHalves don't want to try for babies anymore. That is really depressing. Maybe THEY are just feeling the pressure and if you don't take precautions, maybe then it'll just happen. 

I do agree with oldermom though, you are BOTH supposed to decide. I wish I had something more to say, except :hugs:

I'm sorry ladies, but I do hope you stick around. Someone has to control the pineapple core eating freaks around here (what??! What is that supposed to do?). HA!!HA!! I do love pineapples-not in love with the core.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *battyatty* :hugs: .
> 
> Thanks sweetpotao :flower:
> I knew it was a long shot
> Will know for sure tomorrow, if I am still bleeding, if not???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember, battyatty- did you say you had been to the doc already about the bleeding? It is really unusual.
> My hormones were wacky after my D&C- I required birth control and progesterone to normalize my cycle again. That next cycle we got pregnant with DD- so don't lose hope. Even if it is not this cycle, it will be soon.
> I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No Oldermum I didnt go to the doc, thought I would give it till I thought my AF should arrive....
> It really doesnt matter anymore about my cycles. My DF told me over the weekend he didnt want to try for a baby anymore. He just doesnt want me to go through what happened last month again... My age doesnt help either. It was such a shock to get a BFP first try at 47 but the mmc took a lot out of my DF. This was my last chance....
> It doesnt help that he is now working and living abroad for the last 2 months. So it wasnt like he could jump on a plane every time I had a golden egg.....
> I am going to keep charting till my subscription ends on FF in 2 weeks, then that's that.... wait for grandkids I suppose....
> But I will hang around to keep an eye on you lot and this testing thread :coffee:Click to expand...

Oh no, I didn't know this was your last go battyatty :( . How are you feeling overall about going on to the next volume of your story? Any chance he'll change his mind? :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> So sorry *battyatty* :hugs: .
> 
> Thanks sweetpotao :flower:
> I knew it was a long shot
> Will know for sure tomorrow, if I am still bleeding, if not???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't remember, battyatty- did you say you had been to the doc already about the bleeding? It is really unusual.
> My hormones were wacky after my D&C- I required birth control and progesterone to normalize my cycle again. That next cycle we got pregnant with DD- so don't lose hope. Even if it is not this cycle, it will be soon.
> I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No Oldermum I didnt go to the doc, thought I would give it till I thought my AF should arrive....
> It really doesnt matter anymore about my cycles. My DF told me over the weekend he didnt want to try for a baby anymore. He just doesnt want me to go through what happened last month again... My age doesnt help either. It was such a shock to get a BFP first try at 47 but the mmc took a lot out of my DF. This was my last chance....
> It doesnt help that he is now working and living abroad for the last 2 months. So it wasnt like he could jump on a plane every time I had a golden egg.....
> I am going to keep charting till my subscription ends on FF in 2 weeks, then that's that.... wait for grandkids I suppose....
> But I will hang around to keep an eye on you lot and this testing thread :coffee:Click to expand...

Ah, I am so so, so, so sorry! :hugs:
Gosh, today is just bumslops, I guess!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Oh batty and garfie. I am so sorry your OHalves don't want to try for babies anymore. That is really depressing. Maybe THEY are just feeling the pressure and if you don't take precautions, maybe then it'll just happen.
> 
> I do agree with oldermom though, you are BOTH supposed to decide. I wish I had something more to say, except :hugs:
> 
> I'm sorry ladies, but I do hope you stick around. Someone has to control the pineapple core eating freaks around here (what??! What is that supposed to do?). HA!!HA!! I do love pineapples-not in love with the core.

*does pineapple-y freaky dance* Supposedly eating pineapple core helps with implantation. I like pineapple ok but I'm not a pineapple *lover*. Plus it makes my mouth all hurty :haha: . The core doesn't seem to be doing that to me though so :shrug: .


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'm sorry ladies, but I do hope you stick around. Someone has to control the pineapple core eating freaks around here (what??! What is that supposed to do?). HA!!HA!! I do love pineapples-not in love with the core.

Bromelain!! It is supposed to calm any immune wackiness in your uterus, and it is a weak bloodthinner (giving you a thicker endometrium). Basically it supports implantation in low doses.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> *does pineapple-y freaky dance* Supposedly eating pineapple core helps with implantation. I like pineapple ok but I'm not a pineapple *lover*. Plus it makes my mouth all hurty :haha: . The core doesn't seem to be doing that to me though so :shrug: .

How does it taste? I have sort of avoided eating the core up until now.


----------



## battyatty

TBH its been an awful few days
Df stating his and his families fear of me trying to have a baby. So he has decided not to try again, not sure where that leaves us as I know he wants to be a dad very badly
1 of my daughters stating that she does not in any way want to move country next summer (to be with my DF, he is not her dad) That has really put a spanner in the works for a future with my DF
Then today after 11 months of paperwork I did not get the go ahead to go back to UNI to finish my Masters, real bummer, was hoping to go back in Jan. And AF showing its ugly face!
All I can say is 2014 has to be a better year! Today is one of those days I wish I was 10 years younger.....

ps what is with all the pineapple, I thought you were not supposed to eat it if you were TTC???


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> TBH its been an awful few days
> Df stating his and his families fear of me trying to have a baby. So he has decided not to try again, not sure where that leaves us as I know he wants to be a dad very badly
> 1 of my daughters stating that she does not in any way want to move country next summer (to be with my DF, he is not her dad) That has really put a spanner in the works for a future with my DF
> Then today after 11 months of paperwork I did not get the go ahead to go back to UNI to finish my Masters, real bummer, was hoping to go back in Jan. And AF showing its ugly face!
> All I can say is 2014 has to be a better year! Today is one of those days I wish I was 10 years younger.....
> 
> ps what is with all the pineapple, I thought you were not supposed to eat it if you were TTC???

Pineapple, maybe. But the pineapple core is ok in small doses in the luteal phase (most women take it days 1-5dpo). Just get a medium sized pineapple and cut the core into five parts. 

I hope he doesn't make that decision taking into account his families feelings but not yours. That is backwards.:growlmad:
I guess I can't say any more...just :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> *does pineapple-y freaky dance* Supposedly eating pineapple core helps with implantation. I like pineapple ok but I'm not a pineapple *lover*. Plus it makes my mouth all hurty :haha: . The core doesn't seem to be doing that to me though so :shrug: .
> 
> How does it taste? I have sort of avoided eating the core up until now.Click to expand...

It tastes more bland than the fleshier part. Not bad at all just, there :haha: . Kind of fibrous.



battyatty said:


> TBH its been an awful few days
> Df stating his and his families fear of me trying to have a baby. So he has decided not to try again, not sure where that leaves us as I know he wants to be a dad very badly
> 1 of my daughters stating that she does not in any way want to move country next summer (to be with my DF, he is not her dad) That has really put a spanner in the works for a future with my DF
> Then today after 11 months of paperwork I did not get the go ahead to go back to UNI to finish my Masters, real bummer, was hoping to go back in Jan. And AF showing its ugly face!
> All I can say is 2014 has to be a better year! Today is one of those days I wish I was 10 years younger.....
> 
> ps what is with all the pineapple, I thought you were not supposed to eat it if you were TTC???

Ouch, that's a lot to process in just a few days :( . 2014 has certainly got to be coming with some things that are far better :hugs: .

Hmm, I've never heard you're not supposed to eat pineapple TTC, only that it's supposed to be good for implantation. Oh well lol. There's always some new thing out there to try and confuse us isn't there? I figure screw it, I'm gonna eat whatever 'cause TTC is too stoopid, ha! Which reminds me, I still haven't gotten my chicken biscuit yet :haha: .


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ps what is with all the pineapple, I thought you were not supposed to eat it if you were TTC???

Ouch, that's a lot to process in just a few days :( . 2014 has certainly got to be coming with some things that are far better :hugs: .

Hmm, I've never heard you're not supposed to eat pineapple TTC, only that it's supposed to be good for implantation. Oh well lol. There's always some new thing out there to try and confuse us isn't there? I figure screw it, I'm gonna eat whatever 'cause TTC is too stoopid, ha! Which reminds me, I still haven't gotten my chicken biscuit yet :haha: .[/QUOTE]

I heard a mudslide in the morning helps with...um...:haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

Well, it is bedtime again for me. Garfie and battyatty- :hugs:
I wish I could do more.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Shoot, a mudslide in the morning helps with eeeeeeerythang :haha: . Nighty-night oldermom :) .


----------



## AshNAmber

Another + OPK!! :wacko: can any tell me what might be happening because I'm about to lose my mind.. + OPK with creamy CM... I'm so confused


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Another + OPK!! :wacko: can any tell me what might be happening because I'm about to lose my mind.. + OPK with creamy CM... I'm so confused

Maybe you're catching the tail-end of the surge? Since your CF is drying up you're probably right on track.


----------



## AshNAmber

God I hope so.. Because now I'm googling and I know im not pregnant my temps way to low for that plus AF showed right on time an now I'm reading it could be a sign of PCOS... I read common signs and I have a pretty regular cycle.. I can lose weight if I try lol and I don't have extra amount of hair any where that I can tell... Feeling some twinges on my lower left side right now..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> God I hope so.. Because now I'm googling and I know im not pregnant my temps way to low for that plus AF showed right on time an now I'm reading it could be a sign of PCOS... I read common signs and I have a pretty regular cycle.. I can lose weight if I try lol and I don't have extra amount of hair any where that I can tell... Feeling some twinges on my lower left side right now..

Yeah, PCOS gives constant positive OPK's too from what I understand but since you seem to be O'ing on your previous charts not too far off from where you are now, I probably wouldn't pull my chair up to the PCOS table just yet. Are you taking any supplements or anything that might affect O? I O all over the place, on supps or not :haha: , so it could just be a variation of normal for you. How long have you been temping/charting?


----------



## AshNAmber

Only thing if been taking is prenatal vitamins I've been taking them for at least 5 months.. I did recently switch brands.. I was taking the gummies now I'm taking nature made.. I started temping in october.. But this is my second month actually getting the hang of it and doing it every day.. But I always took OPKs.. I normally get 2 days of + then a - and once I started temping that - day was usually O day..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Only thing if been taking is prenatal vitamins I've been taking them for at least 5 months.. I did recently switch brands.. I was taking the gummies now I'm taking nature made.. I started temping in october.. But this is my second month actually getting the hang of it and doing it every day.. But I always took OPKs.. I normally get 2 days of + then a - and once I started temping that - day was usually O day..

Cycles like to go all superfreak when TTC is going down. It's some kind of unwritten rule or something :wacko: .


----------



## ERosePW

Ok girls, I will not catch everyone, as I am PAGES behind, but I caught a few things!

Smiles, Terri explained it perfectly. Additionally, a triphasic chart often indicates pregnancy, which is why I get excited for people if I start to see one. But it doesnt always mean that. It's just a little extra fun. :winkwink: Btw, you're not the only one having crying spells! About a week ago, I was weepy all day long, and I know it was a side effect from my clomid. My DH didnt have a clue what to do with me, haha!

SPP, I wouldn't worry too much about the early O if I were you... I know the m/c weighs on your mind when stuff like that happens, but I've looked at dozens of BFP charts on FF, and I've seen tons of early ovulaters getting BFPs and having healthy pregnancies. You can actually go on FF and search specifically for charts with early O.

batty, are you SURE you're out?? You said you got a faint positive on a HPT yesterday?? Well, if you've been spotting a lot lately, and had the exact same last weekend, I dont know that I'd consider that AF just yet...? I can see why you'd think so with the temp drop, but a faint positive should hold some weight, right? Maybe it will pop back up tomorrow. Fxd! BTW, I am so sorry you're having such a rough few days! That is a lot to process. :hugs:

To Garfie and batty, I can't believe your DHs made the decision that there'd be no more TTC! I tend to agree with oldermom on this, that they should really talk to you about it instead of just deciding on their own! If this is something you want really, really badly, I can't imagine DH being the determing factor in whether or not you get it. Its a pretty big decision... one in which, if they make the decision FOR you, you could end up feeling very bitter about in the future. I'm really sorry you're dealing with that. It's not easy when you're not both on the same page with a decision like this. :(


----------



## ERosePW

Oh, AFM... my temp decided to come back down to earth today. It feels a little more normal there! I think because if it was that high yesterday, it wouldn't really have had anywhere else to go after that, except rising to a fever. And who wants that! So I feel better.

Nothing else new, except that I've had a killer headache all day today, and some lower pelvic discomfort (but not unusual in my TWW). Luckily, the antibiotics got rid of the UTI.... just in time for them to cause a yeast infection. So...good times over here. All I have to say is I'm SO glad the YI waited until after O!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I felt better when I saw your drop as well. We have no place for dramatically high temps on this thread! hee hee. Yeah, and thank goodness your UTI is past O. Phew! That would have been super uncomfy.

Ashley-not sure what's going on either, but just relax. The googleweb will only make you freak out more than normal, and we don't have time for maximum freak outs either. Only mini freak outs, and apparently, you did that earlier today. Hopefully you can relax in your TWW, although we're all waiting for your temp to jump so you can actually be IN your TWW. 

I'm heading out to watch the game. I'm not feeling so hot (I was very stressed today with a lot to do on my list. I accomplished about 4/6, but I hate having a list of things to do!). Ok, I lied about not feeling so hot because my bald head is HOT, and I'm feeling a little queasy. Hopefully it's because I haven't eaten since lunchtime and I've been on the go since I left work. I may not even drink that beer after all, although the bartender knows that I like Miller Lite so as soon as I walk in, she'll have it for me. No mudslides for me because it's after noon. HA!!HA!! Sorry ladies. :jo: 

I did consider a pineapple core drink though, but that's asking a lot at a dive bar.


----------



## AshNAmber

Ill honestly be soo happy when I see my temp jump.. Because if I see another + OPK tomorrow I'm going to AI with out my DW and be confused as to why I haven't Od by now lol

I promise I'm trying hard not to freak out.. I totally agree with sweet... It's likevTTC means your body must go completely nutso on you..


----------



## Sis4Us

So sorry everyone is having a hard time BIG :hugs:

Afm still trying to get this house out of a Box !! :nope:

Finally get Wifi Tom :happydance:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Garfie and batty ~ I am so sorry to both of you. :hugs: I agree that your OH's should also consider your feelings too before deciding to put a stop to TTC. I am unclear if you guys have gotten af yet, or are you just thinking you're out and still waiting for her to show up. I don't like putting any witch by names unless it's official. Since there's always that chance.

ERose ~ If you are anything like me, that YI could be a good sign. :thumbup: I developed YI's during the 2ww in 4 out of my so far 5 pregnancies.

I'm feeling a little less hopeful tonight for a bfp for me. All the symptoms I mentioned yesterday, all GONE today. No queasiness, no fatigue, no YI itchiness. Nothing. :shrug:


----------



## Blueshoney

Garfie and Batty-My heart is breaking for both of you. I need to second everyone else and try to talk to them. It is not right for them to just make the decision for you both. 

Terri-I think your chart looks amazing! I'm so jealous. I've spent the past 4 days obsessing over charts on FF and yours looks like a pregnant chart! I am crossing everything for you! 

AFM- I have been trying really hard not to test too early. It is so hard. I have just been obsessing over every little twinge. 

I have a question for those who use FF. Is the points in the early pregnancy signs out of a 100? I have 40 pts and I'm 9DPOs.


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> Garfie and batty ~ I am so sorry to both of you. :hugs: I agree that your OH's should also consider your feelings too before deciding to put a stop to TTC. I am unclear if you guys have gotten af yet, or are you just thinking you're out and still waiting for her to show up. I don't like putting any witch by names unless it's official. Since there's always that chance.
> 
> ERose ~ If you are anything like me, that YI could be a good sign. :thumbup: I developed YI's during the 2ww in 4 out of my so far 5 pregnancies.
> 
> I'm feeling a little less hopeful tonight for a bfp for me. All the symptoms I mentioned yesterday, all GONE today. No queasiness, no fatigue, no YI itchiness. Nothing. :shrug:


You still have time! 8dpo is pretty early. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Garfie and Batty-My heart is breaking for both of you. I need to second everyone else and try to talk to them. It is not right for them to just make the decision for you both.
> 
> Terri-I think your chart looks amazing! I'm so jealous. I've spent the past 4 days obsessing over charts on FF and yours looks like a pregnant chart! I am crossing everything for you!
> 
> AFM- I have been trying really hard not to test too early. It is so hard. I have just been obsessing over every little twinge.
> 
> I have a question for those who use FF. Is the points in the early pregnancy signs out of a 100? I have 40 pts and I'm 9DPOs.

Yes, it is out of 100. :)


----------



## terripeachy

Bodily functions on parade. 

She's not here yet, but she's right around the corner. This was an amazing chart. Maybe next month will be even better. *sigh*


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Bodily functions on parade.
> 
> She's not here yet, but she's right around the corner. This was an amazing chart. Maybe next month will be even better. *sigh*

Ah, dammit. I hope you are wrong!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, that would be nice, but the cramps I'm starting to feel today are different from my phantom cramps on Sunday when I really had them bad. Even after a huge Ravens win, my day is not going to be a good one. Too much work stuff to do, and I still have my other exam looming. That may have to wait until tomorrow because I know I'm not going to try very hard today. 

I hope everyone else has better news today. Yesterday was a doozy for us.


----------



## battyatty

B&B decided after my last post not to communicate with me? I was thinking wow its gone quiet, no emails to say there are any posts, I checking this morning and there is 3 pages! Even B&B doesn't want me lol

Terri what happened, your lovely chart??? I was counting on you, why did you let me down? :)

AFM I am so lost I bled quite heavy yesterday evening around 6, small clots and then by 8 it had gone light again, None during the night and now back to only when I wipe..... I just give up.... was that AF, was it my mc, am I menopausal all of a sudden, what the hell is my body doing? I feel very heavy in my uterus and my head feels full, like my sinuses are bunged up, feel a little nauseous too?
So girls what the hell do you think, am I still in, am I out, should I shake it all about? LOL


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> B&B decided after my last post not to communicate with me? I was thinking wow its gone quiet, no emails to say there are any posts, I checking this morning and there is 3 pages! Even B&B doesn't want me lol
> 
> Terri what happened, your lovely chart??? I was counting on you, why did you let me down? :)
> 
> AFM I am so lost I bled quite heavy yesterday evening around 6, small clots and then by 8 it had gone light again, None during the night and now back to only when I wipe..... I just give up.... was that AF, was it my mc, am I menopausal all of a sudden, what the hell is my body doing? I feel very heavy in my uterus and my head feels full, like my sinuses are bunged up, feel a little nauseous too?
> So girls what the hell do you think, am I still in, am I out, should I shake it all about? LOL


Well, you should ALWAYS shake it. :)
Have you tested? Bleeds that are a few hours long usually aren't AF's...but of course I have no idea. If you ARE pg and you have a progesterone issue, you could bleed. If you have a SCH, you can bleed. Sometimes pregnant women bleed for no apparent reason. Then there is the :witch:
I wish I could offer you some comfort- but all I can say is :hugs: :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> Oh, AFM... my temp decided to come back down to earth today. It feels a little more normal there! I think because if it was that high yesterday, it wouldn't really have had anywhere else to go after that, except rising to a fever. And who wants that! So I feel better.
> 
> Nothing else new, except that I've had a killer headache all day today, and some lower pelvic discomfort (but not unusual in my TWW). Luckily, the antibiotics got rid of the UTI.... just in time for them to cause a yeast infection. So...good times over here. All I have to say is I'm SO glad the YI waited until after O!

Nothin' says fun-lovin' good times like a YI! :dohh: Hope it gets gone soon gal. Were you taking probiotics with your abx? I always load up on those even more than usual if I've gotta take abx 'cause YI loooooooooove me :rolleyes: . Well they used to anyway which I thank my lucky stars for not having had to deal with one in a really long time! Also, I ended up in bed crazy early last night with a nasty headache, woke up at 2am for a potty go and it was still pounding; feels better this morning though. Bet DH is bringing his sicky germs from work over here, hmph! :xmas19:



AshNAmber said:


> Ill honestly be soo happy when I see my temp jump.. Because if I see another + OPK tomorrow I'm going to AI with out my DW and be confused as to why I haven't Od by now lol
> 
> I promise I'm trying hard not to freak out.. I totally agree with sweet... It's likevTTC means your body must go completely nutso on you..

I agree with terri, get your relax on now girl :) . I know it's difficult though as TTC brings out levels of crazy we didn't know existed :wacko: .



Sis4Us said:


> So sorry everyone is having a hard time BIG :hugs:
> 
> Afm still trying to get this house out of a Box !! :nope:
> 
> Finally get Wifi Tom :happydance:

Yay for wifi and the de-boxing of houses! :D



MomOf3Girls said:


> Garfie and batty ~ I am so sorry to both of you. :hugs: I agree that your OH's should also consider your feelings too before deciding to put a stop to TTC. I am unclear if you guys have gotten af yet, or are you just thinking you're out and still waiting for her to show up. I don't like putting any witch by names unless it's official. Since there's always that chance.
> 
> ERose ~ If you are anything like me, that YI could be a good sign. :thumbup: I developed YI's during the 2ww in 4 out of my so far 5 pregnancies.
> 
> I'm feeling a little less hopeful tonight for a bfp for me. All the symptoms I mentioned yesterday, all GONE today. No queasiness, no fatigue, no YI itchiness. Nothing. :shrug:

The TWW is a total headjob. Hope springs eternal! Until Red Dawn shows her face you're in it to win it :winkwink: . I pretty much ignore the TWW since anything could be anything, or not; stupid nature with all her ambiguity :growlmad: lol. So chin up peanut butter cup, you've got ages to go :) .



terripeachy said:


> Bodily functions on parade.
> 
> She's not here yet, but she's right around the corner. This was an amazing chart. Maybe next month will be even better. *sigh*

Le sigh :hugs: . Next month's chart will be the gold standard of charts :kiss: .



battyatty said:


> B&B decided after my last post not to communicate with me? I was thinking wow its gone quiet, no emails to say there are any posts, I checking this morning and there is 3 pages! Even B&B doesn't want me lol
> 
> Terri what happened, your lovely chart??? I was counting on you, why did you let me down? :)
> 
> AFM I am so lost I bled quite heavy yesterday evening around 6, small clots and then by 8 it had gone light again, None during the night and now back to only when I wipe..... I just give up.... was that AF, was it my mc, am I menopausal all of a sudden, what the hell is my body doing? I feel very heavy in my uterus and my head feels full, like my sinuses are bunged up, feel a little nauseous too?
> So girls what the hell do you think, am I still in, am I out, should I shake it all about? LOL

Ok, you should 100%, absolutely, without a doubt, shake it all about :bunny: lol. Hormones are freaky lil SOB's :wacko: . I've had a whole slew of hormonal crazy to contend with and it's no fun! Feeling nauseous and preggo when I'm not is the pits. It could be a wierdo period or it could be pregnancy still so maybe test again to double check that your line isn't darker?


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> B&B decided after my last post not to communicate with me? I was thinking wow its gone quiet, no emails to say there are any posts, I checking this morning and there is 3 pages! Even B&B doesn't want me lol
> 
> Terri what happened, your lovely chart??? I was counting on you, why did you let me down? :)
> 
> AFM I am so lost I bled quite heavy yesterday evening around 6, small clots and then by 8 it had gone light again, None during the night and now back to only when I wipe..... I just give up.... was that AF, was it my mc, am I menopausal all of a sudden, what the hell is my body doing? I feel very heavy in my uterus and my head feels full, like my sinuses are bunged up, feel a little nauseous too?
> So girls what the hell do you think, am I still in, am I out, should I shake it all about? LOL
> 
> 
> Well, you should ALWAYS shake it. :)
> Have you tested? Bleeds that are a few hours long usually aren't AF's...but of course I have no idea. If you ARE pg and you have a progesterone issue, you could bleed. If you have a SCH, you can bleed. Sometimes pregnant women bleed for no apparent reason. Then there is the :witch:
> I wish I could offer you some comfort- but all I can say is :hugs: :flower:Click to expand...

I have nothing to test with except OPK's I suppose I could amuse myself peeing on them! :haha:
Its a more than an hour round trip to my nearest chemist for tests, tbh not in the mood today lol. I am in town tomorrow, I may get one I will be 14dpo so that should tell me for sure!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third now :p . Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.


----------



## battyatty

There is an elusive Clear Blue somewhere in the house! I hid it months ago away from my kids eyes, but I am blown as to where I put it safely!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> There is an elusive Clear Blue somewhere in the house! I hid it months ago away from my kids eyes, but I am blown as to where I put it safely!

Gah! I hate it when I hide things so well I keep them from myself :wacko: .


----------



## battyatty

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird about stuff sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third :p now. Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.

Tell me about it!
January my DF says lets try, I take my IUD out, I then find out 8 weeks later I had a mc, didnt even know I was 6 weeks, had bleed at 4 weeks, thought it was AF. I got upset and put the IUD back in, he came with me didnt say a word till days later he said I wish I hadnt!
Then July he starts again with the baby making idea. So this time I go to doc get bloods done the works to see if possible at my age, get my IUD out again, and bam BFP straight away again! But alas another mc at 11w. Now he is NO WAY, NO MORE! 
What gets me though, 2 weeks ago he turns up, surprise visit and we bd like rabbits for the 2 days and he knows I dont have any protection!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:
 

> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third now :p . Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.

Sorry about your losses, SPP. :hugs:
My DH seems to be happy with "whatever happens", which is fine unless the suggested treatment options are expensive (as we have spent so much already). 
I really think he just doesn't want to get hurt again. Maybe that is a common theme....


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird about stuff sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third :p now. Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Tell me about it!
> January my DF says lets try, I take my IUD out, I then find out 8 weeks later I had a mc, didnt even know I was 6 weeks, had bleed at 4 weeks, thought it was AF. I got upset and put the IUD back in, he came with me didnt say a word till days later he said I wish I hadnt!
> Then July he starts again with the baby making idea. So this time I go to doc get bloods done the works to see if possible at my age, get my IUD out again, and bam BFP straight away again! But alas another mc at 11w. Now he is NO WAY, NO MORE!
> What gets me though, 2 weeks ago he turns up, surprise visit and we bd like rabbits for the 2 days and he knows I dont have any protection!Click to expand...

Ugh! Men. They have no idea what they want.


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third now :p . Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Sorry about your losses, SPP. :hugs:
> My DH seems to be happy with "whatever happens", which is fine unless the suggested treatment options are expensive (as we have spent so much already).
> I really think he just doesn't want to get hurt again. Maybe that is a common theme....Click to expand...

I think you have a wonderful guy there, he wants a baby, but doesn't want you to go through pain anymore....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third now :p . Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Sorry about your losses, SPP. :hugs:
> My DH seems to be happy with "whatever happens", which is fine unless the suggested treatment options are expensive (as we have spent so much already).
> I really think he just doesn't want to get hurt again. Maybe that is a common theme....Click to expand...

Thank you oldermom :hugs: . I know with my DH, he says he doesn't like that the losses happened but he knows that this has all affected me more than him. He wanted to fix it and he couldn't so he felt kind of helpless about how to bring me back to the living. Until he can see the belly growing, see me going through labor, and hold the baby after it's born, it's just not "real", in a sense, to him. I mean, he knows it's real but he's not the one going through all the physical changes in the early stages so there's a bit of a disconnect there.


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> I think you have a wonderful guy there, he wants a baby, but doesn't want you to go through pain anymore....

Yeah, he is a good egg. :) 
But he does insulate himself from my pregnancies, even halfway through our pregnancy with DD, he was sort of noncommittal. I had a hard time talking with him about names when I was 20 weeks! His parents eventually had a talk with him about being a little more positive, and told him if he wanted to have anything to do with her name he needed to make his opinions known. 
He told me a few days ago that when I get pregnant he just assumes it isn't going to work out, and if it does work out he will be pleasantly surprised. 
*sigh*
It's okay. Just leaves me a little lonely sometimes in my feelings of loss surrounding these pregnancies.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird about stuff sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third :p now. Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Tell me about it!
> January my DF says lets try, I take my IUD out, I then find out 8 weeks later I had a mc, didnt even know I was 6 weeks, had bleed at 4 weeks, thought it was AF. I got upset and put the IUD back in, he came with me didnt say a word till days later he said I wish I hadnt!
> Then July he starts again with the baby making idea. So this time I go to doc get bloods done the works to see if possible at my age, get my IUD out again, and bam BFP straight away again! But alas another mc at 11w. Now he is NO WAY, NO MORE!
> What gets me though, 2 weeks ago he turns up, surprise visit and we bd like rabbits for the 2 days and he knows I dont have any protection!Click to expand...

Men are :wacko: . Shoot, and they think *we're* the nutty ones, ha!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third now :p . Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Sorry about your losses, SPP. :hugs:
> My DH seems to be happy with "whatever happens", which is fine unless the suggested treatment options are expensive (as we have spent so much already).
> I really think he just doesn't want to get hurt again. Maybe that is a common theme....Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you oldermom :hugs: . I know with my DH, he says he doesn't like that the losses happened but he knows that this has all affected me more than him. He wanted to fix it and he couldn't so he felt kind of helpless about how to bring me back to the living. Until he can see the belly growing, see me going through labor, and hold the baby after it's born, it's just not "real", in a sense, to him. I mean, he knows it's real but he's not the one going through all the physical changes in the early stages so there's a bit of a disconnect there.Click to expand...

Um, exactly! :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> I think you have a wonderful guy there, he wants a baby, but doesn't want you to go through pain anymore....
> 
> Yeah, he is a good egg. :)
> But he does insulate himself from my pregnancies, even halfway through our pregnancy with DD, he was sort of noncommittal. I had a hard time talking with him about names when I was 20 weeks! His parents eventually had a talk with him about being a little more positive, and told him if he wanted to have anything to do with her name he needed to make his opinions known.
> He told me a few days ago that when I get pregnant he just assumes it isn't going to work out, and if it does work out he will be pleasantly surprised.
> *sigh*
> It's okay. Just leaves me a little lonely sometimes in my feelings of loss surrounding these pregnancies.Click to expand...

:hugs: to you both. Definitely sounds like he goes into self-protect mode. It's really difficult and we all process this in so many different ways. Pregnancy loss is a seriously lonely road. You've got nobody but you dealing with it at the heart of the matter but you've got innumerable women that have gone/are going/will go through it with you as well. It's a powerful, sad, lonely, contemplative place to be...


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird about stuff sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third :p now. Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Tell me about it!
> January my DF says lets try, I take my IUD out, I then find out 8 weeks later I had a mc, didnt even know I was 6 weeks, had bleed at 4 weeks, thought it was AF. I got upset and put the IUD back in, he came with me didnt say a word till days later he said I wish I hadnt!
> Then July he starts again with the baby making idea. So this time I go to doc get bloods done the works to see if possible at my age, get my IUD out again, and bam BFP straight away again! But alas another mc at 11w. Now he is NO WAY, NO MORE!
> What gets me though, 2 weeks ago he turns up, surprise visit and we bd like rabbits for the 2 days and he knows I dont have any protection!Click to expand...

The instability of his opinions must be so frustrating. You do need his support in this process, for your own peace of mind.
11 weeks? I am so sorry! :-(


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird about stuff sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third :p now. Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Tell me about it!
> January my DF says lets try, I take my IUD out, I then find out 8 weeks later I had a mc, didnt even know I was 6 weeks, had bleed at 4 weeks, thought it was AF. I got upset and put the IUD back in, he came with me didnt say a word till days later he said I wish I hadnt!
> Then July he starts again with the baby making idea. So this time I go to doc get bloods done the works to see if possible at my age, get my IUD out again, and bam BFP straight away again! But alas another mc at 11w. Now he is NO WAY, NO MORE!
> What gets me though, 2 weeks ago he turns up, surprise visit and we bd like rabbits for the 2 days and he knows I dont have any protection!Click to expand...
> 
> The instability of his opinions must be so frustrating. You do need his support in this process, for your own peace of mind.
> 11 weeks? I am so sorry! :-(Click to expand...

Yep 11 weeks, was actually starting to believe I had done it, and so had he...
I think the whole mmc scared the life out of him. He was stuck in the UK and the hospitals were giving me all the worst case scenarios, they dragged me into hospital to have the mc there, as I am now living alone with him abroad with just my kids up the side of a mountain..
I never felt so alone... no one knew as we hadnt told a soul. We were waiting for the 12 week mark.... that was only 4 weeks ago...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yes *battatty*, I'm so sorry about your losses :hugs: . I meant to express this before and got turned around :wacko: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Making the huuuuuge decision to stop the babymaking: OH's get weird about stuff sometimes with this stuff :rolleyes: . My DH has always known that I wanted a big family, like 6+ kids. He knew this even before we got married. After #1 he went all "IDK yet..." about #2 :dohh: . Then he hemmed and hawed and pulled the "IDK if I want anymore..." about #3 *sigh* :devil: . Then I lost the third pregnancy and he was on board after that (maybe it was all my crying and despair that got him :haha: ). Lost the fourth pregnancy and he's pretty determined to get a third :p now. Who knows WTF goes on in their minds :shrug: lol.
> 
> Tell me about it!
> January my DF says lets try, I take my IUD out, I then find out 8 weeks later I had a mc, didnt even know I was 6 weeks, had bleed at 4 weeks, thought it was AF. I got upset and put the IUD back in, he came with me didnt say a word till days later he said I wish I hadnt!
> Then July he starts again with the baby making idea. So this time I go to doc get bloods done the works to see if possible at my age, get my IUD out again, and bam BFP straight away again! But alas another mc at 11w. Now he is NO WAY, NO MORE!
> What gets me though, 2 weeks ago he turns up, surprise visit and we bd like rabbits for the 2 days and he knows I dont have any protection!Click to expand...
> 
> The instability of his opinions must be so frustrating. You do need his support in this process, for your own peace of mind.
> 11 weeks? I am so sorry! :-(Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 11 weeks, was actually starting to believe I had done it, and so had he...
> I think the whole mmc scared the life out of him. He was stuck in the UK and the hospitals were giving me all the worst case scenarios, they dragged me into hospital to have the mc there, as I am now living alone with him abroad with just my kids up the side of a mountain..
> I never felt so alone... no one knew as we hadnt told a soul. We were waiting for the 12 week mark.... that was only 4 weeks ago...Click to expand...

Ugh, the "safe zone". Think I know a little too much now to ever believe in a "safe zone" ever again. Pregnancy loss is so raw, so brutal. It really twists up one's belief in their ability to function properly.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Pregnancy, birth, so wonderful and amazing but there are no guarantees; and that can be terrifying...


----------



## battyatty

Anyway...................
Lets get out of this doom and gloom, its nearly Christmas!
I am going to make the biggest Christmas wish... that all you wonderful, amazing ladies will all get BFP's very very very soon! :D


----------



## AshNAmber

and here i am complaining about OPK's.. I'm sorry you ladies are going through so much :hugs: I'v never even seen a BFP and I get heart broken over it.. I honestly can't imagine how i would feel to go through a MC let alone more than one.. you very strong women!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> Anyway...................
> Lets get out of this doom and gloom, its nearly Christmas!
> I am going to make the biggest Christmas wish... that all you wonderful, amazing ladies will all get BFP's very very very soon! :D

Right! Going to hop on the treadmill in a bit to try and coax a healthy fertilized egg to do some serious burrowing :haha: .



AshNAmber said:


> and here i am complaining about OPK's.. I'm sorry you ladies are going through so much :hugs: I'v never even seen a BFP and I get heart broken over it.. I honestly can't imagine how i would feel to go through a MC let alone more than one.. you very strong women!!

:hugs: Everybody's on their own road; TTC is :wacko: and can drive ya to drink. Now, where's my mudslide...


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Pregnancy, birth, so wonderful and amazing but there are no guarantees; and that can be terrifying...

Too true. When you get pregnant, you stay worried. There is all of a sudden so much to lose! And when you do lose, it just seems to add to the tiny little void that little soul left behind....


Dang, where is my DH with that mudslide?!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

And women are friggin' pillars of all kinds of awesomeness for sure! :bodyb:


----------



## battyatty

What the bloody hell is a MUDSLIDE?????
Right off to google I go


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Anyway...................
> Lets get out of this doom and gloom, its nearly Christmas!
> I am going to make the biggest Christmas wish... that all you wonderful, amazing ladies will all get BFP's very very very soon! :D

I wish and hope that everyone here gets their BFP's, including you. You deserve it too! :flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Pregnancy, birth, so wonderful and amazing but there are no guarantees; and that can be terrifying...
> 
> Too true. When you get pregnant, you stay worried. There is all of a sudden so much to lose! And when you do lose, it just seems to add to the tiny little void that little soul left behind....
> 
> 
> Dang, where is my DH with that mudslide?!Click to expand...

Tell him to hurry it up! :telephone:


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> and here i am complaining about OPK's.. I'm sorry you ladies are going through so much :hugs: I'v never even seen a BFP and I get heart broken over it.. I honestly can't imagine how i would feel to go through a MC let alone more than one.. you very strong women!!

It's totally ok! We are here for you whether you have a small or large problem. Talk away! Or write away, I guess.... :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Anyway...................
> Lets get out of this doom and gloom, its nearly Christmas!
> I am going to make the biggest Christmas wish... that all you wonderful, amazing ladies will all get BFP's very very very soon! :D
> 
> I wish and hope that everyone here gets their BFP's, including you. You deserve it too! :flower:Click to expand...

Here, here! :kiss:



battyatty said:


> What the bloody hell is a MUDSLIDE?????
> Right off to google I go

*Drool-a-licious!!* There's all kinds of variations but this is one of my faves *yummers!*


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> and here i am complaining about OPK's.. I'm sorry you ladies are going through so much :hugs: I'v never even seen a BFP and I get heart broken over it.. I honestly can't imagine how i would feel to go through a MC let alone more than one.. you very strong women!!
> 
> It's totally ok! We are here for you whether you have a small or large problem. Talk away! Or write away, I guess.... :)Click to expand...

^^^WSS! 

Man, who wants to go do the stupid treadmill when I can hang here?! That's downright crazy! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Anyway...................
> Lets get out of this doom and gloom, its nearly Christmas!
> I am going to make the biggest Christmas wish... that all you wonderful, amazing ladies will all get BFP's very very very soon! :D
> 
> I wish and hope that everyone here gets their BFP's, including you. You deserve it too! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Here, here! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> What the bloody hell is a MUDSLIDE?????
> Right off to google I goClick to expand...
> 
> *Drool-a-licious!!* There's all kinds of variations but this is one of my faves *yummers!*Click to expand...

A little bit of heaven in a tall cold glass!


----------



## ERosePW

battyatty said:


> What the bloody hell is a MUDSLIDE?????
> Right off to google I go

Ok, this one totally cracked me up, LMAO! I love the way you worded that after they've been talking about mudslides for days, you had just finally let curiosity get the best of ya! haha! I love that. Thank you for that laugh. I needed that!


----------



## ERosePW

I'm feelin' about like Ash right now! You women have been through so much and are going through so much now as well. Here I get on these boards and vent about it taking me a year to conceive, worrying about if i can even get pregnant. And you ladies have had to deal with mourning miscarriages, and on more than one occasion. I'm so sorry. Please smack me (virtually) if i complain too much about temp drops or temp spikes or whatever! :shrug:


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> I'm feelin' about like Ash right now! You women have been through so much and are going through so much now as well. Here I get on these boards and vent about it taking me a year to conceive, worrying about if i can even get pregnant. And you ladies have had to deal with mourning miscarriages, and on more than one occasion. I'm so sorry. Please smack me (virtually) if i complain too much about temp drops or temp spikes or whatever! :shrug:

Ha! No way! These boards are for all of us, regardless of our stage in the game. Complain about anything you are frustrated with, none of it will bother me that way. If I wanted to, I could go to the TTC after a loss page, or even the recurrent miscarriage page, but I like it here. You guys crack me up! The support is great and as long as you don't feel weird about me being here, here is where I want to be!


----------



## Smiles013

Erose.....!!! I got stretchy CM today...I'm sure the Robitissun worked. Grant it, it wasn't EW like but it did have stretch. Does creamy and stretchy count as fertile CM? Lol. 

Also. I'm not sure if my LH strip was actually a positive. The test line is dark as it's ever been since testing but still slightly lighter than the control line. I knew I should have just went back to the kit that tells me yes it no! Lol. 

Also thanks to you and Terri for explaining triphasic to me as I'm list with with whole chart thing! I just put my data in and look at it and think " WTH am I looking at?" Lol


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Erose.....!!! I got stretchy CM today...I'm sure the Robitissun worked. Grant it, it wasn't EW like but it did have stretch. Does creamy and stretchy count as fertile CM? Lol.
> 
> Also. I'm not sure if my LH strip was actually a positive. The test line is dark as it's ever been since testing but still slightly lighter than the control line. I knew I should have just went back to the kit that tells me yes it no! Lol.
> 
> Also thanks to you and Terri for explaining triphasic to me as I'm list with with whole chart thing! I just put my data in and look at it and think " WTH am I looking at?" Lol

Yay for stretchy CM!!! :)


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies..... As I was reading through the posts taking it all in I want to say I'm really sorry for everything you all are going through. It freakin' sucks to say the least. This getting pregnant and staying pregnant is one big rmotional damn roller coaster and I so wish we didn't have to go through all the uncertainty and heartache. When things start to look really bad for me not just with getting pregnant I say to myself " The God doesn't give you more than you can handle" then Mother Teresa's quote come to mind that says " God doesn't give us more than we can handle...but I just wish he didn't trust me so much". Lol. 

My Christmas wish for you all is that you get BPF's, find out what is keeping you from that BPF, happy times and an even happier 2014! 

It really is great to know there is a community of women that we can share our stories with, vent to, cry with and stalk their charts but above all offer support because we're all share a common bond in some shape, fashion or form.

I haven't been on here long but I do want to say thank you to all of you for making me feel welcome and comfortable and for sharing your experiences and advice. You all are truly an amazing group of women.


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles013 said:


> Erose.....!!! I got stretchy CM today...I'm sure the Robitissun worked. Grant it, it wasn't EW like but it did have stretch. Does creamy and stretchy count as fertile CM? Lol.
> 
> Also. I'm not sure if my LH strip was actually a positive. The test line is dark as it's ever been since testing but still slightly lighter than the control line. I knew I should have just went back to the kit that tells me yes it no! Lol.
> 
> Also thanks to you and Terri for explaining triphasic to me as I'm list with with whole chart thing! I just put my data in and look at it and think " WTH am I looking at?" Lol

Oh yay Smiles! I'm so glad you got stretchy CM! I sware that Robitussin worked wonders for me too! Like you, I did not get EW, but it took away the hostile CM for sure. I had just a tiny bit of stretch, and it was more watery. And to me that was a HUGE improvement from the stuff that I had from the clomid! I'm not sure about creamy and stretchy, but hey, at least it has some stretch to it. Is it as creamy as before? Or a little more clear, like slightly cloudy? Wow, this is literally THE ONLY place I can go and discuss CM in such detail, haha!

As for charting, i'm sure you're feeling lost right now because the data never does look like much until you see that rise after O. Then it's like ding, ding, ding!!! lol. Its the pattern that you'll notice, and the higher temps after O, when it will start to make sense. I hope we see a rise for you soon! Maybe it's not too late to get the CB Digital like you said. Or maybe you'll just get a nice dark obvious line tomorrow. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies..... As I was reading through the posts taking it all in I want to say I'm really sorry for everything you all are going through. It freakin' sucks to say the least. This getting pregnant and staying pregnant is one big rmotional damn roller coaster and I so wish we didn't have to go through all the uncertainty and heartache. When things start to look really bad for me not just with getting pregnant I say to myself " The God doesn't give you more than you can handle" then Mother Teresa's quote come to mind that says " God doesn't give us more than we can handle...but I just wish he didn't trust me so much". Lol.
> 
> My Christmas wish for you all is that you get BPF's, find out what is keeping you from that BPF, happy times and an even happier 2014!
> 
> It really is great to know there is a community of women that we can share our stories with, vent to, cry with and stalk their charts but above all offer support because we're all share a common bond in some shape, fashion or form.
> 
> I haven't been on here long but I do want to say thank you to all of you for making me feel welcome and comfortable and for sharing your experiences and advice. You all are truly an amazing group of women.

That Mother Teresa- she was pretty great! 
Well said. We share a common bond, and that is pretty great. You ladies are awesome. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

Well, instead of my rambling, I actually have a real question that needs answers, lol!

So, if i'm unsuccessful this cycle, I will be getting an HSG in Jan. It's been a year now, and my DHs SA was totally fine, and I appear to be O'ing (I was O'ing even before the clomid too). So there is something preventing sperm and egg from having their rendezvous. So I'm scheduling it now, although I do hope to be "that girl" who ends up getting to cancel because she got a BFP before the procedure, hehe. So my question is this... those of you who have had an HSG before, did you have it under X-ray or U/S? When I tried to schedule it this morning, they needed to know which my dr wanted. I've already left a msg to find out what he wants (but I do think he said Xray while I was there). But does anyone know if one is better than the other?? I've only ever heard of them being done under Xray.


----------



## battyatty

Smiles, I never get a dark OPK, I am lucky if I see it at all! I have counted them if its half as dark as control line, then I'm in! And FF always gives me my O at the same time, even though I don't add the OPK until after my O, just to make sure!
Hope that helps :D


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Well, instead of my rambling, I actually have a real question that needs answers, lol!
> 
> So, if i'm unsuccessful this cycle, I will be getting an HSG in Jan. It's been a year now, and my DHs SA was totally fine, and I appear to be O'ing (I was O'ing even before the clomid too). So there is something preventing sperm and egg from having their rendezvous. So I'm scheduling it now, although I do hope to be "that girl" who ends up getting to cancel because she got a BFP before the procedure, hehe. So my question is this... those of you who have had an HSG before, did you have it under X-ray or U/S? When I tried to schedule it this morning, they needed to know which my dr wanted. I've already left a msg to find out what he wants (but I do think he said Xray while I was there). But does anyone know if one is better than the other?? I've only ever heard of them being done under Xray.

Mine was under x-ray...so I don't know which is better. My guess is that x-ray is more accurate, but my only reasoning for that is that is the contrasting agent they use. :shrug:
Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## ERosePW

ERosePW said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Erose.....!!! I got stretchy CM today...I'm sure the Robitissun worked. Grant it, it wasn't EW like but it did have stretch. Does creamy and stretchy count as fertile CM? Lol.
> 
> Also. I'm not sure if my LH strip was actually a positive. The test line is dark as it's ever been since testing but still slightly lighter than the control line. I knew I should have just went back to the kit that tells me yes it no! Lol.
> 
> Also thanks to you and Terri for explaining triphasic to me as I'm list with with whole chart thing! I just put my data in and look at it and think " WTH am I looking at?" Lol
> 
> Oh yay Smiles! I'm so glad you got stretchy CM! I sware that Robitussin worked wonders for me too! Like you, I did not get EW, but it took away the hostile CM for sure. I had just a tiny bit of stretch, and it was more watery. And to me that was a HUGE improvement from the stuff that I had from the clomid! I'm not sure about creamy and stretchy, but hey, at least it has some stretch to it. Is it as creamy as before? Or a little more clear, like slightly cloudy? Wow, this is literally THE ONLY place I can go and discuss CM in such detail, haha!
> 
> As for charting, i'm sure you're feeling lost right now because the data never does look like much until you see that rise after O. Then it's like ding, ding, ding!!! lol. Its the pattern that you'll notice, and the higher temps after O, when it will start to make sense. I hope we see a rise for you soon! Maybe it's not too late to get the CB Digital like you said. Or maybe you'll just get a nice dark obvious line tomorrow. :)Click to expand...

Smiles, the more I'm thinking about it, looks like you are CD12 today, so it might just still be early... maybe you'll get a Pos tomorrow or next day, or like batty said, some women don't always get a Pos (I didnt in my last cycle first time EVER, but still showed an O pattern). Also, I bet your CM might even improve a little more in the next day or two! I looked back at my chart, and I didnt even have enough CM worth noting the two days before I O'd (which I was still ok with since I figured dry is better than hostile since i could use the preseed to help). But then all of a sudden, the morning I ended up O'ing, thats when I saw the better quality CM, a nice amount too, and it had the tiny stretch to it, so i got WAY excited that morning. Let me know what happens in the next couple of days! :)


----------



## terripeachy

I'm on break and I have about two minutes to type this. After my temp drop this morning, and feeling like AF was coming, and being in a general bad mood because my stomach was hurting, actually putting on a pad and thinking while I was all gowned up (I work in a sterile area sometimes), "i hope this pantiliner is enough." I went on break but didn't want to go to the bathroom for fear of AF, so I held it. Now it's lunchtime and I HAD to go to the bathroom and zilch, zero, nada. I even feel better. I could have SWORN she was running down my insides and getting ready to drop onto that pantiliner (ok, this is getting gross), but nothing.

So now I feel like my normal self. Maybe 'the seed has been planted.' My coworkers keep asking me if the seed is planted, and I joke with them every week, 'the seed has been planted. The seed has not been planted.' Now, I'm not really sure what the heck the seed is doing except pissing me off! HA!!HA!! I'm ready to move on already. *sigh*

Gotta run. Miss playing with you guys today. Have fun!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'm on break and I have about two minutes to type this. After my temp drop this morning, and feeling like AF was coming, and being in a general bad mood because my stomach was hurting, actually putting on a pad and thinking while I was all gowned up (I work in a sterile area sometimes), "i hope this pantiliner is enough." I went on break but didn't want to go to the bathroom for fear of AF, so I held it. Now it's lunchtime and I HAD to go to the bathroom and zilch, zero, nada. I even feel better. I could have SWORN she was running down my insides and getting ready to drop onto that pantiliner (ok, this is getting gross), but nothing.
> 
> So now I feel like my normal self. Maybe 'the seed has been planted.' My coworkers keep asking me if the seed is planted, and I joke with them every week, 'the seed has been planted. The seed has not been planted.' Now, I'm not really sure what the heck the seed is doing except pissing me off! HA!!HA!! I'm ready to move on already. *sigh*
> 
> Gotta run. Miss playing with you guys today. Have fun!

*snort* Seeds have a way of doing that.
Anyway, it's all good until the red witch flies! Good luck with your tests!


----------



## ERosePW

oldermom1975 said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Well, instead of my rambling, I actually have a real question that needs answers, lol!
> 
> So, if i'm unsuccessful this cycle, I will be getting an HSG in Jan. It's been a year now, and my DHs SA was totally fine, and I appear to be O'ing (I was O'ing even before the clomid too). So there is something preventing sperm and egg from having their rendezvous. So I'm scheduling it now, although I do hope to be "that girl" who ends up getting to cancel because she got a BFP before the procedure, hehe. So my question is this... those of you who have had an HSG before, did you have it under X-ray or U/S? When I tried to schedule it this morning, they needed to know which my dr wanted. I've already left a msg to find out what he wants (but I do think he said Xray while I was there). But does anyone know if one is better than the other?? I've only ever heard of them being done under Xray.
> 
> Mine was under x-ray...so I don't know which is better. My guess is that x-ray is more accurate, but my only reasoning for that is that is the contrasting agent they use. :shrug:
> Sorry I can't be of more help!Click to expand...

Thanks oldermom! I felt like xray would be better too, but i guess i really dont have a clue. Guess we'll see what my dr says. I'm hoping for Xray. Unless theres something about u/s that would show something i'm not aware of! Thanks again!


----------



## ERosePW

terri, awesome that AF hasn't shown! Sorry, but I still haven't given up on ya'. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks oldermom and ERose. It's an emotional day for me. Now that I feel better, maybe I will take my exam. nah!! Procrastination: why do today what you can put off until tomorrow? hee hee.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Terri ~ it could still very well be possible. I also chat with a couple ladies in TTC buddies that are TTC #3 or 4. One of them had a temp drop below coverline and thought she was out. I told her that my temp dropped below coverline when pg with #2 right when af was due. I thought I was out. Next day, temp shot way back up, so I tested and +. This other lady is now pg despite dipping below coverline. She also shot back up the next day like I did with #2. It's not over till she shows!

I'm so sorry to hear of all the mc stories. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Smiles I would say today wasn't ++++ looks like u are a Day or 2 from +++ OPK your temp should drop not go up!!! GL

Erose the HSG is a X-ray they pump the dye into your tubes and do a Realtime X-ray!!
Hope u get to Cancel it too!!!

AFM 8dpo kinda in a bad mood worried its PMS but Ill try to ingnore that notion back to Unpacking I go!!!!

:dust: to All!!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

I got another freaking + OPK and some EWCM to go with it.. I started crying because now I feel like something is wrong with me.. :cry: I got so excited when I woke up and my temp went up a bit I was like yay finally!! NOW THIS!!! The damn line is staying so dark and pops up right after the strip gets wet.. I figured they would at least be getting lighter by now if nothing else.. Ill post pics

Ok I can't figure out how to do more then 1 pic at a time but they all look like this.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## terripeachy

Ash, I bet you're in the middle of ovulation, so don't cry. Maybe today is the last day of darkness, because your temp is going up. I think tomorrow it will go up again, and then you'll be in the all clear. How often are you doing those OPK strips? Sorry your body is giving you fits, but the EWCM is a good thing.

Smiles-I bet your temp will jump up today or tomorrow too with a positive OPK. You'll know by your chart. If you look at mine, you'll see it's very random in the beginning, and then it makes that jump. Yours will do that same (most likely).

Sis-8DPO and you're already thinking about PMS? Stop it. HA!!HA!! You have had a lot going on, so you're allowed to be in a bad mood, but it's not PMS just yet.

Momof3 and ERose-Thanks for the positive energy. I told my girlfriend this morning that I was feeling sick, but now I feel better, and she said 'Morning sickness already?' I told her that I didn't think so, but it never crossed my mind. She knows that I'm trying to have a baby, but she has no idea the extent. Plus, it's only been 2mos. since I've been married, so it is kind of short notice. HA!!HA!! I hope I still have a chance. Freaking TTC.


----------



## AshNAmber

I do them every day at or around the same time only once a day.. Usually about 2-2:30pm after I get home from work..


----------



## Sis4Us

Ash I was using the same kind and got 4 +++++ opts so maybe they got a bad batch idk but I had the same issue this cycle !!!


----------



## AshNAmber

I wondered about that too SIs, I'm so frustrated with all this :(


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> I'm feelin' about like Ash right now! You women have been through so much and are going through so much now as well. Here I get on these boards and vent about it taking me a year to conceive, worrying about if i can even get pregnant. And you ladies have had to deal with mourning miscarriages, and on more than one occasion. I'm so sorry. Please smack me (virtually) if i complain too much about temp drops or temp spikes or whatever! :shrug:

No smackery here missy! [-X And no comparing levels of hurt :flower: . No matter where we are on this path sometimes the journey just gets icy cold and it's just such crap. It's definitely hard when month after month goes by and that BFP remains elusive. We're here to support each other. I mean, who else will listen to us ramble on about what color and consistency our cf is, where our cervix is that day, what stick we dipped into our pee just now, all that and more :rofl: . So sound off with what ya got girly! :D



Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies..... As I was reading through the posts taking it all in I want to say I'm really sorry for everything you all are going through. It freakin' sucks to say the least. This getting pregnant and staying pregnant is one big rmotional damn roller coaster and I so wish we didn't have to go through all the uncertainty and heartache. When things start to look really bad for me not just with getting pregnant I say to myself " The God doesn't give you more than you can handle" then Mother Teresa's quote come to mind that says " God doesn't give us more than we can handle...but I just wish he didn't trust me so much". Lol.
> 
> My Christmas wish for you all is that you get BPF's, find out what is keeping you from that BPF, happy times and an even happier 2014!
> 
> It really is great to know there is a community of women that we can share our stories with, vent to, cry with and stalk their charts but above all offer support because we're all share a common bond in some shape, fashion or form.
> 
> I haven't been on here long but I do want to say thank you to all of you for making me feel welcome and comfortable and for sharing your experiences and advice. You all are truly an amazing group of women.

WTH did I tell you guys about making me cry? :growlmad: lol Yep, couldn't agree more with you Smilies, this group is awesome :kiss: .



terripeachy said:


> I'm on break and I have about two minutes to type this. After my temp drop this morning, and feeling like AF was coming, and being in a general bad mood because my stomach was hurting, actually putting on a pad and thinking while I was all gowned up (I work in a sterile area sometimes), "i hope this pantiliner is enough." I went on break but didn't want to go to the bathroom for fear of AF, so I held it. Now it's lunchtime and I HAD to go to the bathroom and zilch, zero, nada. I even feel better. I could have SWORN she was running down my insides and getting ready to drop onto that pantiliner (ok, this is getting gross), but nothing.
> 
> So now I feel like my normal self. Maybe 'the seed has been planted.' My coworkers keep asking me if the seed is planted, and I joke with them every week, 'the seed has been planted. The seed has not been planted.' Now, I'm not really sure what the heck the seed is doing except pissing me off! HA!!HA!! I'm ready to move on already. *sigh*
> 
> Gotta run. Miss playing with you guys today. Have fun!

Hopefully the seed is just playing hide 'n seek :winkwink: . I can't help but hope AF doesn't show still :af: .



MomOf3Girls said:


> Terri ~ it could still very well be possible. I also chat with a couple ladies in TTC buddies that are TTC #3 or 4. One of them had a temp drop below coverline and thought she was out. I told her that my temp dropped below coverline when pg with #2 right when af was due. I thought I was out. Next day, temp shot way back up, so I tested and +. This other lady is now pg despite dipping below coverline. She also shot back up the next day like I did with #2. It's not over till she shows!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear of all the mc stories. :hugs:

I see this happens quite often for people though I'm not usually one of 'em :haha: . With my fourth pregnancy (ended up my second m/c) I had a drop 13DPO then it went back up but never a dramatic to/past the coverline deal.



Sis4Us said:


> Smiles I would say today wasn't ++++ looks like u are a Day or 2 from +++ OPK your temp should drop not go up!!! GL
> 
> Erose the HSG is a X-ray they pump the dye into your tubes and do a Realtime X-ray!!
> Hope u get to Cancel it too!!!
> 
> AFM 8dpo kinda in a bad mood worried its PMS but Ill try to ingnore that notion back to Unpacking I go!!!!
> 
> :dust: to All!!!!

:hugs: So sorry your're in a funky mood doll. Maybe all the unpacking and unsettledness still is getting to you a little? I hope you get to feeling better! :flower:



AshNAmber said:


> I got another freaking + OPK and some EWCM to go with it.. I started crying because now I feel like something is wrong with me.. :cry: I got so excited when I woke up and my temp went up a bit I was like yay finally!! NOW THIS!!! The damn line is staying so dark and pops up right after the strip gets wet.. I figured they would at least be getting lighter by now if nothing else.. Ill post pics
> 
> Ok I can't figure out how to do more then 1 pic at a time but they all look like this.

:hugs: Hmm, not sure why O is taking her sweet time Ash. I'm sorry she's being so la-dee-da about showing up. I saw your temp go up earlier and was wondering if you'd still get another +. No illness or stress or anything like that going on?


----------



## terripeachy

One thing that made me laugh, and I forget what thread I read it on, but someone was having trouble with their OPK tests, and had their husband take a test, and it came up with a solid smiley-which means totally fertile!!! That made my day. I still laugh when I think about it. 

It sucks if you did get a bad batch. Call the company and maybe they'll send you a free month's supply. Ovulation is no laughing matter in these parts. Let them know!

And here is my bald head in all it's glory. That's from this past Friday at hubs' Christmas party. As you can tell, I'm cracking up laughing taking selfies. Fun times&#8230;.

Oh and Smiles, ditto, I was crying when I read your post this morning too. *emotional roller coaster*


----------



## Sis4Us

Terri I say PMS cuz I usually get in B1+&#8364;h mode CD9-10 when not PG!!!
My LP is only 12-13 days so I get it early!!!

Only time will tell and w all the stress Move and Crazy OPKs I'm not too Hopeful!!

Finally got my IPad and Wifi whoop whoop!!!


----------



## fandabby

terripeachy said:


> h." ... I could have SWORN she was running down my insides and getting ready to drop onto that pantiliner (ok, this is getting gross), but nothing.

You know that was the sensation I would have and it happened around time I was getting faint positives. I went to loo to expect af down my leg and nothing, just felt warmth...

Watch this space lady ...:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Really, fandabby? Now I'm freaking out. I think hubs and I are on our way to the store, just in case she's not here by first thing in the morning. Why not test, right?


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I love your new avvie *terripeachy*! <3


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, Yay! Post soon! Fxd! :thumbup: Btw, love your avatar! 

Btw, I searched back through the thread to find a post so I could remember who said this, but this thread moves so fast, I couldn't find! Someone mentioned they got a YI with four outta five pregos. I SO wish that's what mine was, but pretty sure the antibiotics gave it to me. :( I treated it, and it's gone now, so at least I'm not still feeling disgusting. That's a plus. :thumbup: mInteresting fact though! I will remember that, just in case for the future. Oh, the things we hold onto, lol.


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Erose.....!!! I got stretchy CM today...I'm sure the Robitissun worked. Grant it, it wasn't EW like but it did have stretch. Does creamy and stretchy count as fertile CM? Lol.
> 
> Also. I'm not sure if my LH strip was actually a positive. The test line is dark as it's ever been since testing but still slightly lighter than the control line. I knew I should have just went back to the kit that tells me yes it no! Lol.
> 
> Also thanks to you and Terri for explaining triphasic to me as I'm list with with whole chart thing! I just put my data in and look at it and think " WTH am I looking at?" Lol
> 
> Oh yay Smiles! I'm so glad you got stretchy CM! I sware that Robitussin worked wonders for me too! Like you, I did not get EW, but it took away the hostile CM for sure. I had just a tiny bit of stretch, and it was more watery. And to me that was a HUGE improvement from the stuff that I had from the clomid! I'm not sure about creamy and stretchy, but hey, at least it has some stretch to it. Is it as creamy as before? Or a little more clear, like slightly cloudy? Wow, this is literally THE ONLY place I can go and discuss CM in such detail, haha!
> 
> As for charting, i'm sure you're feeling lost right now because the data never does look like much until you see that rise after O. Then it's like ding, ding, ding!!! lol. Its the pattern that you'll notice, and the higher temps after O, when it will start to make sense. I hope we see a rise for you soon! Maybe it's not too late to get the CB Digital like you said. Or maybe you'll just get a nice dark obvious line tomorrow. :)Click to expand...

I really am cracking up over here because who would have thought I would be discussing my CM on-line with women I've never actually met!!! Lol. But the even funnier part is I feel comfortable doing it! Hilarious!
Right now it's still creamy just has the stretch to it. I also did another LH surge strip about an hour ago and the test line is dark still not as dark as the control line but darker than it's been the past few days so maybe that is as good as it gets or me with the LH surge strip, won't know until the next couple of days.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> Terri, Yay! Post soon! Fxd! :thumbup: Btw, love your avatar!
> 
> Btw, I searched back through the thread to find a post so I could remember who said this, but this thread moves so fast, I couldn't find! Someone mentioned they got a YI with four outta five pregos. I SO wish that's what mine was, but pretty sure the antibiotics gave it to me. :( I treated it, and it's gone now, so at least I'm not still feeling disgusting. That's a plus. :thumbup: mInteresting fact though! I will remember that, just in case for the future. Oh, the things we hold onto, lol.

That was MomOf3Girls who mentioned that ERose :) .


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Really, fandabby? Now I'm freaking out. I think hubs and I are on our way to the store, just in case she's not here by first thing in the morning. Why not test, right?

A POASaholic in the making!!! Lol. If you happen to cross over and become one the ones at the Dollar Tree will satisfy that urge and they are inexpensive. Also Amazon has the strips you can get. I got 50 tests for like $18. POAS can become an expensive hobby! Lol


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Ash, I bet you're in the middle of ovulation, so don't cry. Maybe today is the last day of darkness, because your temp is going up. I think tomorrow it will go up again, and then you'll be in the all clear. How often are you doing those OPK strips? Sorry your body is giving you fits, but the EWCM is a good thing.
> 
> Smiles-I bet your temp will jump up today or tomorrow too with a positive OPK. You'll know by your chart. If you look at mine, you'll see it's very random in the beginning, and then it makes that jump. Yours will do that same (most likely).
> 
> Sis-8DPO and you're already thinking about PMS? Stop it. HA!!HA!! You have had a lot going on, so you're allowed to be in a bad mood, but it's not PMS just yet.
> 
> Momof3 and ERose-Thanks for the positive energy. I told my girlfriend this morning that I was feeling sick, but now I feel better, and she said 'Morning sickness already?' I told her that I didn't think so, but it never crossed my mind. She knows that I'm trying to have a baby, but she has no idea the extent. Plus, it's only been 2mos. since I've been married, so it is kind of short notice. HA!!HA!! I hope I still have a chance. Freaking TTC.


Terri....I'll go with your expertise on the temp thing. Lol.


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles, I bet you'll wake up in the morning with a darker line. You're on cd12 today, so it could be tomorrow or next day, depending on how regular your cycles are. Your temp will jump a day or two later. For me this cycle, I got my first pos and best cm on cd13 and my temp jumped the next day on cd14. FF put my O day as cd13. Everyone is different though, so don't be alarmed if it's not tomorrow. Some women miss the surge if it's quick too, so don't worry. Let us know if it looks darker tomorrow! I'll be stalking your chart too! :flower:


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> Smiles, I bet you'll wake up in the morning with a darker line. You're on cd12 today, so it could be tomorrow or next day, depending on how regular your cycles are. Your temp will jump a day or two later. For me this cycle, I got my first pos and best cm on cd13 and my temp jumped the next day on cd14. FF put my O day as cd13. Everyone is different though, so don't be alarmed if it's not tomorrow. Some women miss the surge if it's quick too, so don't worry. Let us know if it looks darker tomorrow! I'll be stalking your chart too! :flower:[/QUOTE
> 
> OMG!!!! I better make sure my chart is in tip top shape if you'll be stalking it! Lol.
> 
> My temperature may be off because I'll wake up at like 3 or 3:30 and just lay there until I doze back off and then take my temp when my alarm goes off at 4:45 or so buy that doesn't happen all the one just a few times out of the week.


----------



## terripeachy

Well, I'm armed and dangerous now. I not only got two FRERs, and a dollar store test, but they had 4ft fake trees on sale for $10. I've been hounding my new HUSband that since we are now a family, we need a tree. I asked for an 'our first christmas' ornament from my work secret santa (along with dangly earrings and one other thing that I can't remember), and the party is tomorrow morning, so if I get that ornament, I want to have something to put it on. So&#8230;.we got all the required items.

I'll let you know how it goes in the morning. I'm going to use the dollar store test if no AF in the morning. Those FRERs are gold to me.

Smiles-you are too cute with your new internet friends! I have had strangers as friends for years!! I do enjoy meeting them, and motorcycling is the way I do that, but you guys..not so sure if we would ever get the chance, but I love this site, and the >35 group! hee hee.

Thanks SPP!!


----------



## ERosePW

Me too terri, I love this group. I'm starting to feel like we're all friends. :flower: Too bad we don't all live near each other...we could gave Group once a week, ha! Although instead of talking about pregnancy, we might just end up having Millers and Mudslides! Hehe!! :)


----------



## Blueshoney

Batty-Wow you are so strong. I had no idea you were that far along when you miscarried. I am amazed at your strength. 

Terri-I'm bumming that I'm 3hours behind you! I will have to wait until I wake up to see your results. 

ERose-It would be great if we were near each to commiserate with ladies that really understand!


----------



## ttcinseattle

terripeachy said:


> Well, I'm armed and dangerous now. I not only got two FRERs, and a dollar store test, but they had 4ft fake trees on sale for $10. I've been hounding my new HUSband that since we are now a family, we need a tree. I asked for an 'our first christmas' ornament from my work secret santa (along with dangly earrings and one other thing that I can't remember), and the party is tomorrow morning, so if I get that ornament, I want to have something to put it on. So&#8230;.we got all the required items.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes in the morning. I'm going to use the dollar store test if no AF in the morning. Those FRERs are gold to me.
> 
> Smiles-you are too cute with your new internet friends! I have had strangers as friends for years!! I do enjoy meeting them, and motorcycling is the way I do that, but you guys..not so sure if we would ever get the chance, but I love this site, and the >35 group! hee hee.
> 
> Thanks SPP!!

I didn't say anything this morning because I am still holding my breathe in hope for you and don't want to do anything to jinx it lol! But my heart literally just started racing in anticipation of you testing tomorrow :haha: What is wrong with me?! It's like Christmas morning!!! As you know, I got a huge temp dip the day I got my BFP. I also had period cramps for a week even after the BFP. I don't necessarily think the symptoms you're having are from AF. That's all I'm saying :winkwink:

And come on lady, break out an FRER for the morning!!! Pretty please?! :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Wow, busy night!

Terri- Nice pic! You guys are cute together! Can't wait until tomorrow morning....:ninja:

Ash- It will be ok! This doesn't mean your body is screwed up, or that you aren't ovulating. Likely, you just needed some extra "juice" to get that egg ripe. So don't worry- and if it would make you feel better, do another AI to be sure. I have confidence in you! :hugs:

battyatty- Hope you are doing ok, lady.

Blues, ERose- I saw another lady mention on a thread the thought of a BnB conference. It sounds like a great idea! I would love to meet all of you!


Smiles- That is how I take my temp every day! I think ERose is right, you will wake up to a darker line. You are golden, don't worry! 

AFM- Nothing to report. Took my last Femara yesterday, starting estrogen today. :)


----------



## battyatty

Right Girls I cant keep denying it any longer, IM OUT!

So I shant be waving any pee stick at my fella at the airport come Saturday.

Terri I am WATCHING YOU! 

Can I add that you ladies have been so amazing, now don't get too excited I am not going to disappear though, sorry! I have to hang around until each one of you gets your BFP! :D

I shall be the secret stalking ninja mad batty Atty from Ireland lol!

Right now I want some order in here, OPK's get yourself in lines no pushing, I want lots of BDing, no excuses! TWWers, I want to see lots of symptoms and high temps please, and no excuses from anyone! :D

Terri I am still watching you..... forget those dollar trees get out the BIG guns baby!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Right Girls I cant keep denying it any longer, IM OUT!
> 
> So I shant be waving any pee stick at my fella at the airport come Saturday.
> 
> Terri I am WATCHING YOU!
> 
> Can I add that you ladies have been so amazing, now don't get too excited I am not going to disappear though, sorry! I have to hang around until each one of you gets your BFP! :D
> 
> I shall be the secret stalking ninja mad batty Atty from Ireland lol!
> 
> Right now I want some order in here, OPK's get yourself in lines no pushing, I want lots of BDing, no excuses! TWWers, I want to see lots of symptoms and high temps please, and no excuses from anyone! :D
> 
> Terri I am still watching you..... forget those dollar trees get out the BIG guns baby!

:hugs: Don't go too far, lady. :)

And sorry about the BFN... I hope for good things for you.
(if I were you I would keep trying on the low-down...but that's just me):blush:


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Right Girls I cant keep denying it any longer, IM OUT!
> 
> So I shant be waving any pee stick at my fella at the airport come Saturday.
> 
> Terri I am WATCHING YOU!
> 
> Can I add that you ladies have been so amazing, now don't get too excited I am not going to disappear though, sorry! I have to hang around until each one of you gets your BFP! :D
> 
> I shall be the secret stalking ninja mad batty Atty from Ireland lol!
> 
> Right now I want some order in here, OPK's get yourself in lines no pushing, I want lots of BDing, no excuses! TWWers, I want to see lots of symptoms and high temps please, and no excuses from anyone! :D
> 
> Terri I am still watching you..... forget those dollar trees get out the BIG guns baby!
> 
> :hugs: Don't go to far, lady. :)Click to expand...


Oh dear did I do it again? :growlmad:

Can I put it down to hormones? 

Or the awful rainy weather?

SORRY:headspin::yellowcard:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Right Girls I cant keep denying it any longer, IM OUT!
> 
> So I shant be waving any pee stick at my fella at the airport come Saturday.
> 
> Terri I am WATCHING YOU!
> 
> Can I add that you ladies have been so amazing, now don't get too excited I am not going to disappear though, sorry! I have to hang around until each one of you gets your BFP! :D
> 
> I shall be the secret stalking ninja mad batty Atty from Ireland lol!
> 
> Right now I want some order in here, OPK's get yourself in lines no pushing, I want lots of BDing, no excuses! TWWers, I want to see lots of symptoms and high temps please, and no excuses from anyone! :D
> 
> Terri I am still watching you..... forget those dollar trees get out the BIG guns baby!
> 
> :hugs: Don't go to far, lady. :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh dear did I do it again? :growlmad:
> 
> Can I put it down to hormones?
> 
> Or the awful rainy weather?
> 
> SORRY:headspin::yellowcard:Click to expand...

Haha! Totally didn't mean it that way. I just don't want you to disappear!


----------



## battyatty

Did ya think I would just up and leave? No way I am stalking you all now. I cant help myself, this is better than any soap on TV! :D

Just picture a deep voice over!
Will those OPK's turn dark for Smiles, will there be a temp jump for Ash, and will Terri break out the BIG guns and get a BFP?
Ha ha ha


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Did ya think I would just up and leave? No way I am stalking you all now. I cant help myself, this is better than any soap on TV! :D
> 
> Just picture a deep voice over!
> Will those OPK's turn dark for Smiles, will there be a temp jump for Ash, and will Terri break out the BIG guns and get a BFP?
> Ha ha ha

:rofl:

Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!


----------



## battyatty

oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Right Girls I cant keep denying it any longer, IM OUT!
> 
> So I shant be waving any pee stick at my fella at the airport come Saturday.
> 
> Terri I am WATCHING YOU!
> 
> Can I add that you ladies have been so amazing, now don't get too excited I am not going to disappear though, sorry! I have to hang around until each one of you gets your BFP! :D
> 
> I shall be the secret stalking ninja mad batty Atty from Ireland lol!
> 
> Right now I want some order in here, OPK's get yourself in lines no pushing, I want lots of BDing, no excuses! TWWers, I want to see lots of symptoms and high temps please, and no excuses from anyone! :D
> 
> Terri I am still watching you..... forget those dollar trees get out the BIG guns baby!
> 
> :hugs: Don't go too far, lady. :)
> 
> And sorry about the BFN... I hope for good things for you.
> (if I were you I would keep trying on the low-down...but that's just me):blush:Click to expand...




oldermom1975 said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Did ya think I would just up and leave? No way I am stalking you all now. I cant help myself, this is better than any soap on TV! :D
> 
> Just picture a deep voice over!
> Will those OPK's turn dark for Smiles, will there be a temp jump for Ash, and will Terri break out the BIG guns and get a BFP?
> Ha ha ha
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!Click to expand...

Well if you are "not so young" wth does that make me? :haha:

My Eldest daughter is engaged, could you imagine I make her a big sister again after she makes me a granny! ROFL!:jo:


----------



## battyatty

Ha ha ha "The Low Down!"
Picture me hunched over on the side of the bed, "grumble, grumble" sticking pins into the box of Johnny's on Christmas morning! "Oh darling breakfast in bed how sweet! Care to join me?" wink wink!
OMG I'm really lol while I write this!


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Did ya think I would just up and leave? No way I am stalking you all now. I cant help myself, this is better than any soap on TV! :D
> 
> Just picture a deep voice over!
> Will those OPK's turn dark for Smiles, will there be a temp jump for Ash, and will Terri break out the BIG guns and get a BFP?
> Ha ha ha
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!
> 
> Well if you are "not so young" wth does that make me? :haha:
> 
> My Eldest daughter is engaged, could you imagine I make her a big sister again after she makes me a granny! ROFL!:jo:

That makes you awesome, just like us!


----------



## Smiles013

Batty....you have me cracking up!!! It is like a soap opera, I was thinking that a couple days ago. Lol. And I'm glad you're not going too far, we need you to stick around and stalk us and stuff. Lol

Terri....save the big guns or when it's closer to you missing AF or you've missed AF. Lmao

ERose...I know you're stalking my chart and all but my temp dipped slightly today BUT my LH surge strip test line was darker than the control line so I'm golden! Lol. 

Now a question or comment to all the other ladies... How in the heck am I supposed to check my CM this morning when I had a lot going on last night..BD'ing and pre-seed!!! I can't tell what the hell is what down there this morning. I guess since I got a positive LH surge his morning we'll just have to BD tonight and tomorrow for good measure. I think ovulation occurs 24-36 hours after the surge is detected right? Trying to catch this egg is ridiculous! Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Smiles013

Oldermom...good to know my temp taking tactics aren't weird. I thought by waking up and just laying there then dozing off would throw it all off because of that needing to have 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before taking my temperature. Trust me, I would like not to pop awake at night. Lol


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Oldermom...good to know my temp taking tactics aren't weird. I thought by waking up and just laying there then dozing off would throw it all off because of that needing to have 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before taking my temperature. Trust me, I would like not to pop awake at night. Lol

Yeah, I hear ya. I have found that if I don't move around a lot and don't get up that I have a pretty steady temperature. Some ladies are different, a sneeze could cause a jump! 

Re the CM, you probably can't find anything else useful from it if you BD the night before (esp with PreSeed!). Yay for the positive OPK!!:happydance:


----------



## AshNAmber

battyatty said:


> Did ya think I would just up and leave? No way I am stalking you all now. I cant help myself, this is better than any soap on TV! :D
> 
> Just picture a deep voice over!
> Will those OPK's turn dark for Smiles, will there be a temp jump for Ash, and will Terri break out the BIG guns and get a BFP?
> Ha ha ha

:rofl: :haha: 

that was funny!! and I can so hear the announcer man's voice! :haha: 

I really hope you get to try again.. I agree you should try on the DL ninja style hehe

I did have a jump in temp.. Now if i get another + OPK I think ill go nuts! My DW seems to think I'm pregnant.. Tried explaining to her that it doesn't work like that.. She looks like a girl but she is worse then a guy when it comes down to all this.. but she thinks that because my dog went nuts on my last night he is 6 and in all the years iv had him when its time for sleep he goes to bed.. last night he was crying and pawing at me and just wouldn't leave my side even when I was getting ready for work he was freaking out.. So whatever is wrong with me I hope I'm ok :wacko: 

I hope you ladies are doing well today


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> battyatty said:
> 
> 
> Did ya think I would just up and leave? No way I am stalking you all now. I cant help myself, this is better than any soap on TV! :D
> 
> Just picture a deep voice over!
> Will those OPK's turn dark for Smiles, will there be a temp jump for Ash, and will Terri break out the BIG guns and get a BFP?
> Ha ha ha
> 
> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> that was funny!! and I can so hear the announcer man's voice! :haha:
> 
> I really hope you get to try again.. I agree you should try on the DL ninja style hehe
> 
> I did have a jump in temp.. Now if i get another + OPK I think ill go nuts! My DW seems to think I'm pregnant.. Tried explaining to her that it doesn't work like that.. She looks like a girl but she is worse then a guy when it comes down to all this.. but she thinks that because my dog went nuts on my last night he is 6 and in all the years iv had him when its time for sleep he goes to bed.. last night he was crying and pawing at me and just wouldn't leave my side even when I was getting ready for work he was freaking out.. So whatever is wrong with me I hope I'm ok :wacko:
> 
> I hope you ladies are doing well todayClick to expand...


That is a good temp jump! Perhaps you did ovulate two!:thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

"Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!"

This cracked me up!! You guys are hilarious when I'm sleeping. So...no one get excited. My temperature dropped AGAIN, and I didn't want to waste my tests. So my tests available count is still at 3, and I will not use them. No AF either but again, I'm feeling a tad crampy so maybe today is the day. Freaking TTC.

Ash-Yeah for that temperature jump. Your DW does crack me up. Next thing you know, she'll want to DTD during your non-fertile window. HA!!HA!! Interesting about the dog. Maybe he DOES know something. To be continued..

Smiles-Yeah for the +opk, and your temp is going up tomorrow. I just feel it.

Batty-Sorry you're officially out, but definitely keep stalking us. We have come to be quite a silly, fun group. I think if we met in real life we'd get on each other's nerves, but over the computer it's all good. Can you imagine?-we'd all be crying/laughing/angry/crying. HA!!HA!!

So today we're waiting to hear from garfie (are you officiall out babe?), luckylecky and piper. Of course, they are probably freaked out by the 75 pages that they haven't read since they posted their test date. I wish there was some way to call them through the thread, so they know we're talking about them. hee hee. Yoohoo!! COME BACK!!! Maybe that will work. Can my caps get any bigger?

*hugs to all* I don't know how much I can play today. Work sucks and I forgot to bring my mega millions to work to check my numbers. If I'm rich and win, I'm just going to buy you all ten FRERs. Seeya!


----------



## AshNAmber

I hope you hit that Mega Terri!! :dance:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> "Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!"
> 
> This cracked me up!! You guys are hilarious when I'm sleeping. So...no one get excited. My temperature dropped AGAIN, and I didn't want to waste my tests. So my tests available count is still at 3, and I will not use them. No AF either but again, I'm feeling a tad crampy so maybe today is the day. Freaking TTC.
> 
> Ash-Yeah for that temperature jump. Your DW does crack me up. Next thing you know, she'll want to DTD during your non-fertile window. HA!!HA!! Interesting about the dog. Maybe he DOES know something. To be continued..
> 
> Smiles-Yeah for the +opk, and your temp is going up tomorrow. I just feel it.
> 
> Batty-Sorry you're officially out, but definitely keep stalking us. We have come to be quite a silly, fun group. I think if we met in real life we'd get on each other's nerves, but over the computer it's all good. Can you imagine?-we'd all be crying/laughing/angry/crying. HA!!HA!!
> 
> So today we're waiting to hear from garfie (are you officiall out babe?), luckylecky and piper. Of course, they are probably freaked out by the 75 pages that they haven't read since they posted their test date. I wish there was some way to call them through the thread, so they know we're talking about them. hee hee. Yoohoo!! COME BACK!!! Maybe that will work. Can my caps get any bigger?
> 
> *hugs to all* I don't know how much I can play today. Work sucks and I forgot to bring my mega millions to work to check my numbers. If I'm rich and win, I'm just going to buy you all ten FRERs. Seeya!


You aren't out yet, lady! We will be watching...:ninja:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: Ya'll got me absolutely rollin' this morning :haha: .


----------



## fandabby

terripeachy said:


> Really, fandabby? Now I'm freaking out. I think hubs and I are on our way to the store, just in case she's not here by first thing in the morning. Why not test, right?

Yeah, it felt like something was about to flow down, and felt like something did flow down and I felt wet and warm like AF had started but when I checked bone dry. weird right. Happened a few times then when I did start testing the lines started to show faint ...

Good luck


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> "Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!"
> 
> This cracked me up!! You guys are hilarious when I'm sleeping. So...no one get excited. My temperature dropped AGAIN, and I didn't want to waste my tests. So my tests available count is still at 3, and I will not use them. No AF either but again, I'm feeling a tad crampy so maybe today is the day. Freaking TTC.
> 
> Ash-Yeah for that temperature jump. Your DW does crack me up. Next thing you know, she'll want to DTD during your non-fertile window. HA!!HA!! Interesting about the dog. Maybe he DOES know something. To be continued..
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles-Yeah for the +opk, and your temp is going up tomorrow. I just feel it.
> 
> Batty-Sorry you're officially out, but definitely keep stalking us. We have come to be quite a silly, fun group. I think if we met in real life we'd get on each other's nerves, but over the computer it's all good. Can you imagine?-we'd all be crying/laughing/angry/crying. HA!!HA!!
> 
> So today we're waiting to hear from garfie (are you officiall out babe?), luckylecky and piper. Of course, they are probably freaked out by the 75 pages that they haven't read since they posted their test date. I wish there was some way to call them through the thread, so they know we're talking about them. hee hee. Yoohoo!! COME BACK!!! Maybe that will work. Can my caps get any bigger?
> 
> *hugs to all* I don't know how much I can play today. Work sucks and I forgot to bring my mega millions to work to check my numbers. If I'm rich and win, I'm just going to buy you all ten FRERs. Seeya!

Terri.... Someone from NJ hit the Mega so I better check MY ticket! Lol

Also....should I be looking for my temp to jump, so a temp jump before ovulation is good? This is so confusing. I need to Google some stuff! Lol. I need to know when it's good to have changes in temp up or down and what that signals.


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom...good to know my temp taking tactics aren't weird. I thought by waking up and just laying there then dozing off would throw it all off because of that needing to have 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep before taking my temperature. Trust me, I would like not to pop awake at night. Lol
> 
> Yeah, I hear ya. I have found that if I don't move around a lot and don't get up that I have a pretty steady temperature. Some ladies are different, a sneeze could cause a jump!
> 
> Re the CM, you probably can't find anything else useful from it if you BD the night before (esp with PreSeed!). Yay for the positive OPK!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Okay....I figured I wouldn't be able to tell anything else. Lol. So now I don't know what to mark my CM down in FF.....man juice pre-seed mix is not an option but I think it should be! :laugh2:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> "Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!"
> 
> This cracked me up!! You guys are hilarious when I'm sleeping. So...no one get excited. My temperature dropped AGAIN, and I didn't want to waste my tests. So my tests available count is still at 3, and I will not use them. No AF either but again, I'm feeling a tad crampy so maybe today is the day. Freaking TTC.
> 
> Ash-Yeah for that temperature jump. Your DW does crack me up. Next thing you know, she'll want to DTD during your non-fertile window. HA!!HA!! Interesting about the dog. Maybe he DOES know something. To be continued..
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles-Yeah for the +opk, and your temp is going up tomorrow. I just feel it.
> 
> Batty-Sorry you're officially out, but definitely keep stalking us. We have come to be quite a silly, fun group. I think if we met in real life we'd get on each other's nerves, but over the computer it's all good. Can you imagine?-we'd all be crying/laughing/angry/crying. HA!!HA!!
> 
> So today we're waiting to hear from garfie (are you officiall out babe?), luckylecky and piper. Of course, they are probably freaked out by the 75 pages that they haven't read since they posted their test date. I wish there was some way to call them through the thread, so they know we're talking about them. hee hee. Yoohoo!! COME BACK!!! Maybe that will work. Can my caps get any bigger?
> 
> *hugs to all* I don't know how much I can play today. Work sucks and I forgot to bring my mega millions to work to check my numbers. If I'm rich and win, I'm just going to buy you all ten FRERs. Seeya!
> 
> Terri.... Someone from NJ hit the Mega so I better check MY ticket! Lol
> 
> Also....should I be looking for my temp to jump, so a temp jump before ovulation is good? This is so confusing. I need to Google some stuff! Lol. I need to know when it's good to have changes in temp up or down and what that signals.Click to expand...

Usually the temp jump comes after ovulation, because the corpus luteum cyst starts producing progesterone, which raises your basal body temperature.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> "Stay tuned for the never-ending saga of the Not-So-Young and the Relatively-Childless!"
> 
> This cracked me up!! You guys are hilarious when I'm sleeping. So...no one get excited. My temperature dropped AGAIN, and I didn't want to waste my tests. So my tests available count is still at 3, and I will not use them. No AF either but again, I'm feeling a tad crampy so maybe today is the day. Freaking TTC.
> 
> Ash-Yeah for that temperature jump. Your DW does crack me up. Next thing you know, she'll want to DTD during your non-fertile window. HA!!HA!! Interesting about the dog. Maybe he DOES know something. To be continued..
> 
> Smiles-Yeah for the +opk, and your temp is going up tomorrow. I just feel it.
> 
> Batty-Sorry you're officially out, but definitely keep stalking us. We have come to be quite a silly, fun group. I think if we met in real life we'd get on each other's nerves, but over the computer it's all good. Can you imagine?-we'd all be crying/laughing/angry/crying. HA!!HA!!
> 
> So today we're waiting to hear from garfie (are you officiall out babe?), luckylecky and piper. Of course, they are probably freaked out by the 75 pages that they haven't read since they posted their test date. I wish there was some way to call them through the thread, so they know we're talking about them. hee hee. Yoohoo!! COME BACK!!! Maybe that will work. Can my caps get any bigger?
> 
> *hugs to all* I don't know how much I can play today. Work sucks and I forgot to bring my mega millions to work to check my numbers. If I'm rich and win, I'm just going to buy you all ten FRERs. Seeya!

Correction....jackpot winners are from CA and GA, dang it! Lol


----------



## terripeachy

I'll take $20 if that's what my ticket offers me. Anything over a dollar is cool with me. You guys just won't get your FRERs. hee hee.

Oldermom explained everything. Just keep temping as usual and your body will do the work. Tomorrow morning, just don't be surprised when it's high! hee hee.

I got an 'Our First Ornament' from my boss for my secret santa gift. It's beautiful. So happy!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'll take $20 if that's what my ticket offers me. Anything over a dollar is cool with me. You guys just won't get your FRERs. hee hee.
> 
> Oldermom explained everything. Just keep temping as usual and your body will do the work. Tomorrow morning, just don't be surprised when it's high! hee hee.
> 
> I got an 'Our First Ornament' from my boss for my secret santa gift. It's beautiful. So happy!

Cool! Post a pic if you get the chance.


----------



## Driving280

Ok, so a couple of days after my hcg dropped to 0 and I had a neg pg test I got my period. I don't think I ovulated this cycle but it was a weird one anyway. In any case, I am out but hopeful for January! GL for everyone still testing!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Driving. :( I'm sure it'll be nice having your cycles regulate again. See you in the January thread. :hug:


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Ok, so a couple of days after my hcg dropped to 0 and I had a neg pg test I got my period. I don't think I ovulated this cycle but it was a weird one anyway. In any case, I am out but hopeful for January! GL for everyone still testing!

I'm sorry driving! :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry you're out Driving :hugs: but major new year :dust: . Come on fall 2014 babies! :bunny:

Oooh, yeah, post a pic if you can *terri* :) .


----------



## battyatty

Oh Driving, sorry honey, hopefully this next cycle will be "normal" Mine was just as bad :(


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Oh Driving, sorry honey, hopefully this next cycle will be "normal" Mine was just as bad :(

Nice pic battyatty!


----------



## terripeachy

Yeah, batty. Nice picture. You two are cutey patooties!!

I can't post a picture from work, but when I get home I'll try to do it. Actually, that's a lie. I HAVE to take my exam tonight. I'll do it tomorrow since I'll be freeeeeeee.., freeeee...


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Yeah, batty. Nice picture. You two are cutey patooties!!
> 
> I can't post a picture from work, but when I get home I'll try to do it. Actually, that's a lie. I HAVE to take my exam tonight. I'll do it tomorrow since I'll be freeeeeeee.., freeeee...

:dance::dance::dance::dance:
Woo-hoo FREEDOM!


----------



## battyatty

Thanks ladies :blush: 

Been very busy today, spring cleaning for Christmas, cleaning all those nooks and crannies you "don't" see all year! Phew!

Now to settle down with B&B, well almost, cooking dinner for the kiddies...

One conciliation, a bloody big glass of red wine tonight, now I am out, plus I can drink over the Holidays! waahoo! :thumbup:


----------



## fandabby

Driving280 said:


> Ok, so a couple of days after my hcg dropped to 0 and I had a neg pg test I got my period. I don't think I ovulated this cycle but it was a weird one anyway. In any case, I am out but hopeful for January! GL for everyone still testing!

Sorry you are out, good luck for the New Year. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> Thanks ladies :blush:
> 
> Been very busy today, spring cleaning for Christmas, cleaning all those nooks and crannies you "don't" see all year! Phew!
> 
> Now to settle down with B&B, well almost, cooking dinner for the kiddies...
> 
> One conciliation, a bloody big glass of red wine tonight, now I am out, plus I can drink over the Holidays! waahoo! :thumbup:

I'll drink to that! :wine:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Love your new avvie *battyatty*! :laugh2: Mmmm, red wine, yes please! :wine:

Bustin' out with the George Michael for *terri* :dance: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So DH and I were going to make mudslides today but then everybody wanted pancakes and chicken for breakfast so off to find some good tart drink recipes I haven't tried instead :haha: .


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry driving and batty. :hugs: I'll update the testing list after I post. Let me know if you don't like the Christmas smileys I end up picking.

Terri ~ Glad you got the ornament! Sorry about the temp drop, but it's not over till she shows. 

ERosePW ~ Yes, that was me with the wacky PG symptom of yeast infection in 4 out of 5 pregnancies. With #2, 3, and my two chemicals. If I had one with #1, I don't remember. 

Ash ~ Hopefully you o'ed! I can imagine how frustrating your opk situation has been. 

We were at a hotel last night and had some middle of the night drama. A lady was in the hall yelling at another woman she must have been sharing a room with. She called her a f'ing b quite a few times. Said she was going to get her own room, "you burned me," "get your hands off me," "you're going to jail, " "I'm calling the police. " All at the lovely hour of 1:30 am. I'm like, what the heck is wrong with people? I was also wondering what she was burned with. 10 minutes later the police showed up, 20 minutes later they left. Not sure what the outcome was. Lucky the kids didn't get woken from it all and heard it. Sorry, off topic but had to share that one! 

Some symptoms seemed to have returned after disappearing for a day or two. Queasiness, the yi is back and stronger. Also gagging every time I brush my teeth. I don't remember that one in the 2ww, but I do gag a lot when I brush teeth the whole time I'm PG in the past. I sure do hope I get a bfp, and not going through all this for nothing. :haha:


----------



## Piper183

No Christmas bfp for me but looking forward to getting one in the new year! Hope that there are more BFPs from you ladies as the days go by... :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sorry she got you *Piper183* :hug: . Come on new year BFP though!


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks for the George Michael, SPP. I'm finally singing it because I just finished my exam!! Woohoo.. I got a 91%. I probably should have tried a TAD harder, because I had 7 hours to take the exam, and I knew which problems I should have gone back to, but after 3 hours, I was just spent. I did go back to one, and changed that, so if I didn't do that, I probably would've had a high 80. I prefer and am happy with 90s. So, with that said&#8230;.

Sorry Piper. I'm pretty sure I'm right behind you. I had a spot of light pink in my pantiliner earlier, and I'm sure tomorrow AF will be here without a doubt. Maybe she was just waiting for me to get through my test. There are no more explanations. Bon voyage, December BFP. What a month!


----------



## oldermom1975

Sorry piper183!:hugs:

Ah, Terri. Sucks when our bodies play mind-games with us. At least you got a good grade on your test!

Momof3: Sounds encouraging! 

Still hopeful for a few more BFP's this month. We need some good news!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Love your new avvie *battyatty*! :laugh2: Mmmm, red wine, yes please! :wine:
> 
> Bustin' out with the George Michael for *terri* :dance: .

Haha! I actually like that song!:blush:




SweetPotatoPi said:


> So DH and I were going to make mudslides today but then everybody wanted pancakes and chicken for breakfast so off to find some good tart drink recipes I haven't tried instead :haha: .

Mmmmmm, those sound pretty good, too. :xmas14:


----------



## Blueshoney

Driver, Piper - Sorry you two are out. Maybe its a New Year's Baby!
Terri-I am shocked that you may be out! Your chart was amazing!

AFM-I think I feel my PMS symptoms coming. :( I am trying to keep up hope until AF comes but I don't know. I was hoping my DH's optimism would have been good luck for us.


----------



## Smiles013

Terri....as you said my temp jumped today! Lol

Now general statement to everyone. Temp jumped this morning and still have a positive in my LH surge strip. FF friend has my O day as today so I guess it was accurate? BD'd last night and the night before is there a good chance I caught the egg? And I'm guessing we should BD again tonight just to make sure. Lmao


----------



## Mischief

I just can't keep up with this thread! It moves too fast!

Sis, we're only a day apart this cycle! When are you testing? How's the new house?

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Terri....as you said my temp jumped today! Lol
> 
> Now general statement to everyone. Temp jumped this morning and still have a positive in my LH surge strip. FF friend has my O day as today so I guess it was accurate? BD'd last night and the night before is there a good chance I caught the egg? And I'm guessing we should BD again tonight just to make sure. Lmao

Sounds like all of your bases are covered. Welcome to the two week wait! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> Driver, Piper - Sorry you two are out. Maybe its a New Year's Baby!
> Terri-I am shocked that you may be out! Your chart was amazing!
> 
> AFM-I think I feel my PMS symptoms coming. :( I am trying to keep up hope until AF comes but I don't know. I was hoping my DH's optimism would have been good luck for us.

You aren't out until the red witch flies! Keep hope up for now, there is always time for disappointment later, should she arrive. 
My PMS symptoms are VERY similar to my pregnancy symptoms, perhaps it is the same with you! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

Mischief said:


> I just can't keep up with this thread! It moves too fast!
> 
> Sis, we're only a day apart this cycle! When are you testing? How's the new house?
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Your chart is looking pretty good, too!


----------



## Jenn78

od+13/cd31 faint blue line is still a line right? Now..to figure out how to creatively tell him...first for him 3rd for me. :test:


----------



## terripeachy

Hi Jenn! hee hee.

Smiles-Yeah, do it, do it. When you have three days of temperatures above yesterday's, you will get your crosshairs on FF, so totally do it until you get those crosshairs. I told you it would happen. So cool, huh?

I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
Hope everyone else fares better today.

Mischief-Great looking chart, babe.


----------



## oldermom1975

Jenn78 said:


> od+13/cd31 faint blue line is still a line right? Now..to figure out how to creatively tell him...first for him 3rd for me. :test:

Most of the time, yes. Boy, I do hate blue line tests, though! Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
> Hope everyone else fares better today.

Oh, buttraps!

Sorry, Terri! :growlmad::brat::hissy::gun: AF!!!


----------



## kfs1

Congrats Fandabby.

Sorry that you're out terri. :(


----------



## garfie

:growlmad: so sorry Terry - looks like I will be joining you soon :hugs:

AFM - 16 day lp never heard of for me:wacko: see what happens to this spotting shall we take bets:haha: 

Loving stalking you ladies - sorry not commented much but having major problems with my eldest - he has autism and of course just generally busy with Christmas etc.

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> :growlmad: so sorry Terry - looks like I will be joining you soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 16 day lp never heard of for me:wacko: see what happens to this spotting shall we take bets:haha:
> 
> Loving stalking you ladies - sorry not commented much but having major problems with my eldest - he has autism and of course just generally busy with Christmas etc.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Wow, a 16-day luteal phase! Fx that is a good sign!!

My nephew tests on the autism spectrum. He is a great kid, but my brother and his wife can find it very challenging sometimes. :hugs: to you and your son!


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Terri....as you said my temp jumped today! Lol
> 
> Now general statement to everyone. Temp jumped this morning and still have a positive in my LH surge strip. FF friend has my O day as today so I guess it was accurate? BD'd last night and the night before is there a good chance I caught the egg? And I'm guessing we should BD again tonight just to make sure. Lmao
> 
> Sounds like all of your bases are covered. Welcome to the two week wait! :)Click to expand...

The dreaded TWW!!!! Lol. I thought we were gonna be able to BD tonight but no dice due to work schedule and tomorrow is out due to work too! Does that now lessen my chances??? :cry: I hope now. I'm hoping something from last night will stick around til today or tomorrow. Lmao


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Hi Jenn! hee hee.
> 
> Smiles-Yeah, do it, do it. When you have three days of temperatures above yesterday's, you will get your crosshairs on FF, so totally do it until you get those crosshairs. I told you it would happen. So cool, huh?
> 
> I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
> Hope everyone else fares better today.
> 
> Mischief-Great looking chart, babe.

Awwwwww Terri....I'm sorry that witch reared her ugly head! :cry: she makes me sick! Hope your cramps start to settle down some too.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Hi Jenn! hee hee.
> 
> Smiles-Yeah, do it, do it. When you have three days of temperatures above yesterday's, you will get your crosshairs on FF, so totally do it until you get those crosshairs. I told you it would happen. So cool, huh?
> 
> I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
> Hope everyone else fares better today.
> 
> Mischief-Great looking chart, babe.

Wair...crosshairs???? WTH are crosshairs???? Sounds like something you get tangled up in. Lol


----------



## AshNAmber

looks who's temp FINALLY took a jump!!! :dance: TWW!!! geezz thought I'd never see you!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Can I first just say how happy I am to be on a thread where the participants know who George Michael is and what I'm referencing :haha: .



oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> So DH and I were going to make mudslides today but then everybody wanted pancakes and chicken for breakfast so off to find some good tart drink recipes I haven't tried instead :haha: .
> 
> Mmmmmm, those sound pretty good, too. :xmas14:Click to expand...

I fell asleep stupid early last night! :dohh: Didn't even get our ingredients for drinks 'cause we had to take our POS car to the shop :nope: .



terripeachy said:


> Hi Jenn! hee hee.
> 
> Smiles-Yeah, do it, do it. When you have three days of temperatures above yesterday's, you will get your crosshairs on FF, so totally do it until you get those crosshairs. I told you it would happen. So cool, huh?
> 
> I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
> Hope everyone else fares better today.
> 
> Mischief-Great looking chart, babe.

That's so awesome about your test grade girly, woohoo!! :wohoo: So sorry about the cramps though; I know how brutal they can be :( . I had great relief from my usual debilitating menstrual cramps this cycle and I believe that's due to all the epsom salt baths I've been taking. Yogurt I've heard is good for cramps too as well as raw apple cider vinegar. I also started using magnesium oil this cycle in addition to the epsom salt baths so that if AF gets me I will hopefully be cramp-free next cycle or at least have super-duper mild ones like this time :thumbup: . I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:



garfie said:


> :growlmad: so sorry Terry - looks like I will be joining you soon :hugs:
> 
> AFM - 16 day lp never heard of for me:wacko: see what happens to this spotting shall we take bets:haha:
> 
> Loving stalking you ladies - sorry not commented much but having major problems with my eldest - he has autism and of course just generally busy with Christmas etc.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I'm sorry things are hanging out on the difficult end for you right now garfie :hugs: . Do you thinking maybe the busyness of the season is ramping up the issues with your DS? FX for some 16 day LP goodness! :dust:



Smiles013 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jenn! hee hee.
> 
> Smiles-Yeah, do it, do it. When you have three days of temperatures above yesterday's, you will get your crosshairs on FF, so totally do it until you get those crosshairs. I told you it would happen. So cool, huh?
> 
> I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
> Hope everyone else fares better today.
> 
> Mischief-Great looking chart, babe.
> 
> Wair...crosshairs???? WTH are crosshairs???? Sounds like something you get tangled up in. LolClick to expand...

:haha: Crosshairs are what you get with charting software when you've had a 3-day sustained temp shift over the highest of your six previous temps. Check out my charty-chart for an example :) .


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies sorry been laying Floors in my bedroom since DS1 was messing them up!! :nope:
My hands are numb so it's hard to type..... Ever since the move I've had a Ton of swelling and Numbness !!! Boo

Mischief I'll pRob start testing Tom or Sat since I got a temp dip today!!! GL


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> looks who's temp FINALLY took a jump!!! :dance: TWW!!! geezz thought I'd never see you!!!

That's some good ovulating woman :haha: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies sorry been laying Floors in my bedroom since DS1 was messing them up!! :nope:
> My hands are numb so it's hard to type..... Ever since the move I've had a Ton of swelling and Numbness !!! Boo
> 
> Mischief I'll pRob start testing Tom or Sat since I got a temp dip today!!! GL

Ouch, sorry about the numbness and swelling Sis :hugs: . Hope you can get the floors complete soon!


----------



## moni77

BFN this morning at DPO 14. Waiting for AF to start IUI cycle #2 (hopefully). I have about 30 pages to catch up on this thread...but wanted to give you a quick update!

Good luck to the rest of the testers today and this week!!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Piper ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs: Hopefully the new year will bring GL to you!

Jenn ~ I'd say a faint line is still a line. Congrats! :happydance:

Terri ~ I'm so sorry. I really thought this was your month. :hugs:

Ash ~ Congrats on the temp jump!

Garfie ~ Hopefully the long LP is a good sign! :hugs: for you and ds.

Sis ~ :hugs:

Moni ~ Sorry about the bfn. :hugs: It's not over till she officially shows.


----------



## terripeachy

Yeha Ashley! Finally they have arrived. 

And Smiles-see garfie's chart, Mischief's chart, SPPs..we all aim for them showing that we are ovulating. Once you get those, it's time to relax. HA!!HA!! Well, I think so, anyway.

Excuse me, SPP-are you calling me old? :jo: I loved George Michael before he was GM, and he was in WHAM!, so yeah, I'm old. hee hee. My girlfriends and I would dance around to all of those songs, and we had posters of him on our walls, and thought any boys with their ears pierced were SOOOo cute. Those were the days. :)

Thanks kfs1, and garfie, one more day of positivity. 

Sis-Miss you, but the house will be fab-o when your'e done. 

ERose-Check in, lady!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

I updated the testing list. Once again, if you prefer a different Christmas smiley, let me know!

Jenn ~ I never had you on the list. Not sure where to add your bfp.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sorry about the BFN *moni* :hugs: . Come on IUI cycle 2!

*terri*: Whadda you know about WHAM lady?! Next thing you'll be telling me you remember Janet Jackson in Fame, getting the return date stamped on that little card in the back of our library books, and lacing up your roller skates for skate night, which I don't believe :haha: . Yes ma'am, good times :) .


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Yeha Ashley! Finally they have arrived.
> 
> And Smiles-see garfie's chart, Mischief's chart, SPPs..we all aim for them showing that we are ovulating. Once you get those, it's time to relax. HA!!HA!! Well, I think so, anyway.
> 
> Excuse me, SPP-are you calling me old? :jo: I loved George Michael before he was GM, and he was in WHAM!, so yeah, I'm old. hee hee. My girlfriends and I would dance around to all of those songs, and we had posters of him on our walls, and thought any boys with their ears pierced were SOOOo cute. Those were the days. :)

*giggle* Relax. Heehee!

You are just naming the bands on my ipod....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Yeha Ashley! Finally they have arrived.
> 
> And Smiles-see garfie's chart, Mischief's chart, SPPs..we all aim for them showing that we are ovulating. Once you get those, it's time to relax. HA!!HA!! Well, I think so, anyway.
> 
> Excuse me, SPP-are you calling me old? :jo: I loved George Michael before he was GM, and he was in WHAM!, so yeah, I'm old. hee hee. My girlfriends and I would dance around to all of those songs, and we had posters of him on our walls, and thought any boys with their ears pierced were SOOOo cute. Those were the days. :)
> 
> *giggle* Relax. Heehee!
> 
> You are just naming the bands on my ipod....Click to expand...

Relax, stuck in my head now, gotta go hear it :haha: .


----------



## Sis4Us

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Sorry about the BFN *moni* :hugs: . Come on IUI cycle 2!
> 
> *terri*: Whadda you know about WHAM lady?! Next thing you'll be telling me you remember Janet Jackson in Fame, getting the return date stamped on that little card in the back of our library books, and lacing up your roller skates for skate night, which I don't believe :haha: . Yes ma'am, good times :) .



OMG the roller skates got me !!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ERosePW

Finally checking in! And whew, once again, I'm WAYY behind! But here goes...

*terri*, so sorry AF got you, urgh!! Your chart looked great. Congrats on your exam though! :thumbup:

*Smiles*, I think everyone explained the CHs to you pretty good... when the red cross shows up on your chart, your coverline is established and your official O date, so we all tend to get excited when FF gives us our CHs. Hehe! :) We must all be visual people... or maybe TTC just does that to us!

*Jenn*, congrats to you! Blue line tests have tricked me before, but usually only if I wait more than three minutes to look at it.

*Ash*, hooray for a great temp spike!! Welcome to the TWW!

*Garfie*, you do realize, right, that if those temps of yours stay elevated for 18 days in a row, that almost always indicates pregnancy. I read that on several websites a few months ago. It's almost a sure thing every time. So praying for two more days for you!!!

*SPP*, I remember every one of those things you listed off! Including the library cards! I may have been a kid during that time, but I loved me some music, books, and roller skating! That was way before fancy roller blades. ;)

*Moni*, so sorry for the BFN. :( Well, like someone else said, it's not over until AF shows... I know too many people who get late BFPs, so I won't count you out yet. :winkwink:

*MomOf3*, you're doing a fab job on keeping up with all these testers! Thanks for all your work. :)

Not much to report on myself. Blood work came back normal, for the most part. Nothing crazy that should be affecting pregnancy. I scheduled my HSG for January (there must be some reason why sperm/egg can't have their rendezvous after a freakin' year!). I do hope to be able to cancel that appt. ;) But for now, I at least wanted to be on their schedule so I dont miss my next cycle if unsuccessful in Dec.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the BFN *moni* :hugs: . Come on IUI cycle 2!
> 
> *terri*: Whadda you know about WHAM lady?! Next thing you'll be telling me you remember Janet Jackson in Fame, getting the return date stamped on that little card in the back of our library books, and lacing up your roller skates for skate night, which I don't believe :haha: . Yes ma'am, good times :) .
> 
> 
> 
> OMG the roller skates got me !!!!! :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## jadoechols

I've been gone for a while. I had to take a mental break!!! But I'm back!!! 

AF due 12/25... I know CRUEL JOKE!!!!!

So put me down for 12/23!

Please and thank you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Aah yes, I remember ALL of those things. Don't remind me! hee hee.

ERose-well, I'm glad everything came back normal. It's kind of like a happy/sad thing. You're glad that all is well, but you're sad because WTF?? hee hee.

Momof3-Yeah, you are doing an awesome job. I know I had a LOT less testers on my thread, and it was a lot easier to keep up with, so kudos for a great job.

I'm so happy this evening. I am going out to dinner tonight AND tomorrow, and I will be drinking either wine or a dirty Stoli martini-or both!!. :jo: That was my 35 yo drink, and I loved it and have continued drinking them when I'm feeling fancy, or someone else is buying. ha!

Now I'm just a :ninja:


----------



## fandabby

terripeachy said:


> I'm going to busy again today, but I am in cramp city, and the witch has shown. I am hating life right about now. I yelled at hubs while he was in the shower, and I know he's like 'huh?' HA!!HA!! Oh well. I'm in pain this morning. I definitely had a strong egg ready to go, because these cramps are NO JOKE, and with such a nice chart, I know that egg was happily waiting. @*&*)@$&[email protected]*(#$_{# Bye!
> Hope everyone else fares better today.
> 
> Mischief-Great looking chart, babe.

Oh bum, thought this was your lucky month. Sorry terripeachy, fingers crossed for new year bfp....


----------



## moni77

Ok - finally caught up with all the posts this week! You ladies are fast!

congrats Jenn. Sorry Terri and everyone else the witch got this week.

Since I took the ovidril shot on the 3rd, I am pretty sure I am out. I just have a long LP. AND AF knows that I have a spa day planned for saturday for my bday on Sunday - so she is really just trying to mess with me. But I did get to enjoy my office holiday party today - shrimp, oysters, wine, bellinis... Looking forward to a BFP in the new year!!

Oh and when I had the HSG I am pretty sure it was an xray...


----------



## Sis4Us

Feeling like I'm out already my temps have been really low the past few days!!! :shrug:

Not normal for me but I'm stressed to the Gills and my hands are Killing me :(

My LO has his Xmas party today the he gets to come home W Mommy!! :)

Happy Friday Everyone!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry moni. Hope the party was tons of fun. Bellinis are delicious!!
Happy Birthday!!!

Sis-your temps dont' seem low to me. Hope your hands get better. Isn't it crazy how much we use them and when they hurt, it makes things even worse!

AFM-I'm just TI-RED. I have had a super busy/stressful week. Dinner last night was good, but tonight's dinner should be even better because the people I'm going with are my high school friends, and we all revert to the ages of 16-18, except we can drink and we have more money to spend on better food. HA!!HA!!


----------



## battyatty

Hi Ladies, been super super busy, getting the house ready for Xmas and shopping too!
I am so so so happy, today is the first day without a bleed in nearly 7 weeks! I have spent a fortune in liners! Please let this be it, oh please let my cycle start playing a good girl for me! :D


----------



## ERosePW

Ok, garfie, I stalked your chart this morning, and I'm really trying to contain myself here. One more day of elevated temps, and most websites would tell you that you are probably prego. I've yet to read about anyone with an 18-day LP (with temps above CL) that didnt end in a BFP. If your temp doesnt drop below CL tomorrow, I'd be taking a test immediately if I were you! *EDIT*: one thing that would cause a longer LP with high temps is if you're taking prog supplements, and I just realized I'm not sure if you are...? 

Batty, I'm so happy you've stopped bleeding! :) I'm sure that must be a HUGE relief for you!

Terri, that is so funny...my HS friends and I are the exact same... when we get together, we tend to revert back to teenagers. It's hilarious and super fun, and I'm so blessed to have them in my life! Enjoy tonight!

Sis, I don't feel like your temps are that low at all! I think you're still in, for sure!

I have absolutely nothing new to report on myself... my boobs are hurting now, but that's been every single TWW for the past few months, so it doesn't mean much to me. So just anxiously awaiting Christmas Eve morning, so that I can test.


----------



## terripeachy

Garfie-I agree with ERose, but I'll calm down. HA!!HA!!

Batty-I know you have to be so excited. Finally you can get back on the train with the rest of us. Choo choo!!

C'mon Christmas eve morning! I need to check the front page and start cheering somebody on. I'm impatient for the rest of you to start testing. hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

:ninja:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Jad ~ Got you added. GL

ERose and Terri ~ Thanks! Your comments made me feel good and helped me smile for a moment this am.

Temp went below coverline today. Been testing, including this am to be sure, and all bfn. I was starting to have high hopes for this cycle, esp since I was getting a yeast infection, so it's even more of a let down. :cry: This has been one of the harder bfn's so far. Going to skip my progesterone tonight and wait for af. I just want to move on to the next cycle and try again. Get af almost over with before Christmas and then have no af at all for our long drive back home. Not too excited about the next due date though. Next one is late September, really close to October. DD #3 bday is October 9. I like having more spacing between family bday's. Starting to feel really crampy. Af would arrive today or yesterday if it weren't for the progesterone.


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> Jad ~ Got you added. GL
> 
> ERose and Terri ~ Thanks! Your comments made me feel good and helped me smile for a moment this am.
> 
> Temp went below coverline today. Been testing, including this am to be sure, and all bfn. I was starting to have high hopes for this cycle, esp since I was getting a yeast infection, so it's even more of a let down. :cry: This has been one of the harder bfn's so far. Going to skip my progesterone tonight and wait for af. I just want to move on to the next cycle and try again. Get af almost over with before Christmas and then have no af at all for our long drive back home. Not too excited about the next due date though. Next one is late September, really close to October. DD #3 bday is October 9. I like having more spacing between family bday's. Starting to feel really crampy. Af would arrive today or yesterday if it weren't for the progesterone.

Sorry about the BFN's, Momof3. That's the curse of progesterone supps- they can help hold a pregnancy, but they also hold off AF when there isn't one. :hugs:
Now if we could just fast forward a few weeks....


----------



## ERosePW

MomOf3Girls said:


> Jad ~ Got you added. GL
> 
> ERose and Terri ~ Thanks! Your comments made me feel good and helped me smile for a moment this am.
> 
> Temp went below coverline today. Been testing, including this am to be sure, and all bfn. I was starting to have high hopes for this cycle, esp since I was getting a yeast infection, so it's even more of a let down. :cry: This has been one of the harder bfn's so far. Going to skip my progesterone tonight and wait for af. I just want to move on to the next cycle and try again. Get af almost over with before Christmas and then have no af at all for our long drive back home. Not too excited about the next due date though. Next one is late September, really close to October. DD #3 bday is October 9. I like having more spacing between family bday's. Starting to feel really crampy. Af would arrive today or yesterday if it weren't for the progesterone.

Ugh, MomOf3, I'm so sorry. :( I'm sure you did have your hopes up with the YI symptoms. I'm sorry you're feeling even worse this time than other times. I know the feeling of just wanting to move on to the next cycle and start trying again. It seems that these cycles crawl by when we're in the moment. But then I look at my calendar and realize yikes dangit, it's been another three months? :growlmad: Well, here's to no AF for you during your drive back, and here's to a successful January. :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Big :hugs: *MomO3G*. The letdown can certainly be so much harder when we get our hopes up, but how do we not get our hopes up every cycle? Even just a little, even when we don't want to :wacko: . But as we all know, it ain't over 'til it's over gal! :af:

Laughing at your ninja stalker *oldermom* :haha: .

Totally stalking *garfie* :) .

Woohoo! So glad it looks like the bleeding is over with *battyatty*! :wohoo: Have fun with your busy and remember to take :wine: breaks :haha: .

Sounds like you guys are going to have some major fun tonight *terri* :xmas23: . More $$$ plus legal drinking age equals winning :haha: .

So sorry you're feeling super stressed out and your hands still hurt :( *Sis* . I wonder what's causing the issue! :confused:

AFM, 5DPO, coolin' out :coffee: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> Now if we could just fast forward a few weeks....

No fast forward [-X . Did you learn nothing from the movie Click woman?! :haha:


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Ugh, MomOf3, I'm so sorry. :( I'm sure you did have your hopes up with the YI symptoms. I'm sorry you're feeling even worse this time than other times. I know the feeling of just wanting to move on to the next cycle and start trying again. It seems that these cycles crawl by when we're in the moment. But then I look at my calendar and realize yikes dangit, it's been another three months? :growlmad: Well, here's to no AF for you during your drive back, and here's to a successful January. :hugs:

It's funny (read: ironic, sad) that the first thing we want to do after getting our hopes dashed is to jump right back into that TWW, possibly to get our hopes dashed yet again. (Yup, here I go: Geronimo!!! :roll: )
Yet I am confident we will get our rainbow babies, ladies. Just have faith, find your center, and we can get through the hard times. :flower:
A mudslide can't hurt, too. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Winning!!

I'm so sorry Momof3. You did have a lot of good symptoms, and just because your temp crosses the cover line doesn't mean you're out. It just means to start preparing to be out just in case. :hugs: I hope you get the surprise of your life when AF doesn't show up. I'm still keeping the faith.

Sometimes I start to play the 'if the baby is conceived now, this would be happening when I have him/her' and then I just realize that trying to time a birthday is ridiculous, and just cross the first bridge first. The rest is just details. 

SPP-Your chart looks good so far. Those temps are SO high. This girl LOVES a clear chart pattern.

Two more hours of this "h-e-double hocky sticks" on earth called work. I'm so ready for a nap/break/martini/all of the above.


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Now if we could just fast forward a few weeks....
> 
> No fast forward [-X . Did you learn nothing from the movie Click woman?! :haha:Click to expand...

HA! I had forgotten about that movie. But seriously, sometimes I wish some parts of life came in Cliffs-Notes form!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Winning!!
> 
> I'm so sorry Momof3. You did have a lot of good symptoms, and just because your temp crosses the cover line doesn't mean you're out. It just means to start preparing to be out just in case. :hugs: I hope you get the surprise of your life when AF doesn't show up. I'm still keeping the faith.
> 
> Sometimes I start to play the 'if the baby is conceived now, this would be happening when I have him/her' and then I just realize that trying to time a birthday is ridiculous, and just cross the first bridge first. The rest is just details.
> 
> SPP-Your chart looks good so far. Those temps are SO high. This girl LOVES a clear chart pattern.
> 
> Two more hours of this "h-e-double hocky sticks" on earth called work. I'm so ready for a nap/break/martini/all of the above.

Oooh, all of the above, sign me up! What? I have to make dinner? Booooooooo!!! :xmas11: I play the "if baby is conceived now" game too. I guess it's unhelpable (yeah, I make up words :haha: ) when TTC, ha! I dislike how Countdown to Pregnancy has the EDD if you're successful that cycle every time you look at your page though. Makes me obsess more :wacko: (as if using three different charting sites isn't obsessive enough :rofl: ). Yes, I'm enjoying this cycle! It's been seriously fabu for the most part :dance: and I haven't had one like that in a long, loooooong time. Hope we're helping the time seem like it's moving faster for ya so you can get on to fun times :beer: . Fridays can really crawl!



oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> Now if we could just fast forward a few weeks....
> 
> No fast forward [-X . Did you learn nothing from the movie Click woman?! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> HA! I had forgotten about that movie. But seriously, sometimes I wish some parts of life came in Cliffs-Notes form!Click to expand...

True! But then our mudslides wouldn't be as satisfying :haha: .


----------



## Driving280

Some good news for me after the last months of twiddling my thumbs and waiting to get not pregnant. Went to do my bloodwork and it is just perfectly normal - FSH is a great 4.85 and everything else is in normal range as well. I think we'll try on our own for a few more cycles, despite the clinic wanting us to start IVF asap...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Glad everything looks good *Driving280* :thumbup: Hope you guys catch that next eggie! :dust:


----------



## Sis4Us

My temps aren't Low persay I've just never seen them that low except before AF
:shrug:
Maybe it's a good thing guess we will see in a few days..... It will truely be a Miracle w everything that's been going on!! :)

Vaca Time we get to sleep in and stay up late watching movies :happydance:

Whoever signed up on my FF Page needs to buy a VIP month so we both get a Free one I'm almost out!! ;)


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Some good news for me after the last months of twiddling my thumbs and waiting to get not pregnant. Went to do my bloodwork and it is just perfectly normal - FSH is a great 4.85 and everything else is in normal range as well. I think we'll try on our own for a few more cycles, despite the clinic wanting us to start IVF asap...

That must be a relief, Driving- that FSH is excellent! :happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

OMG I got my crosshairs!!! I feel like my chart is more official now! Lol. This charting thing is really starting to make some sense to me. Funny thing is FF has me ovulating 2 days before this other app did! Had I not charted and did the temps I would have just kept thinking I was ovulating later. Wow!!!!! I'm psyched right now. So looking at the chart of when I ovulated and when we BD'd I just have to wait and see. And I'm actually happy I did this because I have an appt on January 2nd with the fertility specialist and at least I'll be able to show her my chart. Lmao. I still have a lot to learn about it though. 

Terri and ERose.....I now see how you gals can be chart stalkers. It's actually very intriguing. :ninja:

Now I do have a question. There was a line that FF added that says stats and has a # there, what is that? Lol


----------



## Mama Duck

I'm out :cry: Roll on 2014!


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: Sorry, Mama Duck. 2014 will be our year!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yay for CH's *Smiles*! :thumbup:

Sorry she got you *Mama Duck* :hugs: . 2014 is a superb year for sticky, healthy BFP's :flower: .


----------



## Driving280

Sorry, MamaDuck! Bring on 2014! It looks like I'll be most fertile around Dec 31, so I know what I'll be doing to welcome the New Year!


----------



## garfie

Hi ladies on my phone just to quickly let you know I'm out - it took nearly a
Week for her to come when I stopped the progesterone cream and wow
She had my hopes up! :cry: never mind bring on the Christmas cheer :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry MamaDuck and garfie. That progesterone really does a trick on people, but if you need it, it's just something that you have to go through. :hugs:

Smiles-The stats line just tells you when to test/when to expect AF. To me, it's just a countdown, but doesn't really mean anything as far as I know. Congrats on the crosshairs. It's such a happy moment! hee hee. Now we just hope those temps stay up for the next few weeks. We'll be watching!

My dinner out last night was awesome. For those foodies on the site, the three of us had a bunch of different things-sesame crusted ahi tuna with cucumber, truffle french fries, baby lamb porterhouses (so good!), fresh mozzarella, crispy lobster fingers, lobster mac and cheese, gingerbread panna cotta, a bottle of malbec, a slightly dirty martini, coffee, and MY happiness is a free parking spot right across from the restaurant. I try not to valet if I can help it. The neighborhood that we were in always has a "Miracle on 34th Street." Everyone that lives on that street decorates the inside and outside of their houses, and you can parade through. The point is that there is TONS of traffic throughout the month of December, and there is RARELY parking anywhere NEAR that street. The restaurant is on 36th, so you know I was psyched to get parking. Woop woop!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Driving280 said:


> Sorry, MamaDuck! Bring on 2014! It looks like I'll be most fertile around Dec 31, so I know what I'll be doing to welcome the New Year!


That is some great timing! :thumbup:
Better than ours, certainly- mine will be in a few days, the same time DH's parents arrive! Sexy.




garfie said:


> Hi ladies on my phone just to quickly let you know I'm out - it took nearly a
> Week for her to come when I stopped the progesterone cream and wow
> She had my hopes up! :cry: never mind bring on the Christmas cheer :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry for the definite BFN, garfie. Progesterone supps can be a big psyche-out! :hugs: and some Christmas cheer coming your way! :xmas16:


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Sorry MamaDuck and garfie. That progesterone really does a trick on people, but if you need it, it's just something that you have to go through. :hugs:
> 
> Smiles-The stats line just tells you when to test/when to expect AF. To me, it's just a countdown, but doesn't really mean anything as far as I know. Congrats on the crosshairs. It's such a happy moment! hee hee. Now we just hope those temps stay up for the next few weeks. We'll be watching!
> 
> My dinner out last night was awesome. For those foodies on the site, the three of us had a bunch of different things-sesame crusted ahi tuna with cucumber, truffle french fries, baby lamb porterhouses (so good!), fresh mozzarella, crispy lobster fingers, lobster mac and cheese, gingerbread panna cotta, a bottle of malbec, a slightly dirty martini, coffee, and MY happiness is a free parking spot right across from the restaurant. I try not to valet if I can help it. The neighborhood that we were in always has a "Miracle on 34th Street." Everyone that lives on that street decorates the inside and outside of their houses, and you can parade through. The point is that there is TONS of traffic throughout the month of December, and there is RARELY parking anywhere NEAR that street. The restaurant is on 36th, so you know I was psyched to get parking. Woop woop!!


That food sounds incredible!!! I have already eaten supper and you made me hungry again! :blush:


----------



## terripeachy

HA!!HA!! Sorry&#8230;I love eating good food, and that is another reason I try not to valet. That tip can go to dessert, drinks or an appetizer! hee hee.

Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> HA!!HA!! SorryI love eating good food, and that is another reason I try not to valet. That tip can go to dessert, drinks or an appetizer! hee hee.
> 
> Have a wonderful evening!

Likewise, lady! :p


----------



## Smiles013

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out :cry: Roll on 2014!

So sorry to hear that. 2014 will be a better year though.


----------



## fandabby

garfie said:


> Hi ladies on my phone just to quickly let you know I'm out - it took nearly a
> Week for her to come when I stopped the progesterone cream and wow
> She had my hopes up! :cry: never mind bring on the Christmas cheer :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Sorry to hear you are out Garfie. Fingers crossed for a NY BFP ....


----------



## Smiles013

Driving280 said:


> Sorry, MamaDuck! Bring on 2014! It looks like I'll be most fertile around Dec 31, so I know what I'll be doing to welcome the New Year!

It WILL be a happy new year for you!!! Lol


----------



## fandabby

Mama Duck said:


> I'm out :cry: Roll on 2014!

Sorry you are out Mama Duck. Good luck for the NY.


----------



## Smiles013

garfie said:


> Hi ladies on my phone just to quickly let you know I'm out - it took nearly a
> Week for her to come when I stopped the progesterone cream and wow
> She had my hopes up! :cry: never mind bring on the Christmas cheer :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Awwwww.....sorry to hear that. That witch sure does know how to ruin a party! Hopes and prayers that 2014 will be a better year.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Sorry MamaDuck and garfie. That progesterone really does a trick on people, but if you need it, it's just something that you have to go through. :hugs:
> 
> Smiles-The stats line just tells you when to test/when to expect AF. To me, it's just a countdown, but doesn't really mean anything as far as I know. Congrats on the crosshairs. It's such a happy moment! hee hee. Now we just hope those temps stay up for the next few weeks. We'll be watching!
> 
> My dinner out last night was awesome. For those foodies on the site, the three of us had a bunch of different things-sesame crusted ahi tuna with cucumber, truffle french fries, baby lamb porterhouses (so good!), fresh mozzarella, crispy lobster fingers, lobster mac and cheese, gingerbread panna cotta, a bottle of malbec, a slightly dirty martini, coffee, and MY happiness is a free parking spot right across from the restaurant. I try not to valet if I can help it. The neighborhood that we were in always has a "Miracle on 34th Street." Everyone that lives on that street decorates the inside and outside of their houses, and you can parade through. The point is that there is TONS of traffic throughout the month of December, and there is RARELY parking anywhere NEAR that street. The restaurant is on 36th, so you know I was psyched to get parking. Woop woop!!


I just got hungry reading what food you all ate *drooling*. Lol. I do love a good meal! Sounds like you all had a blast....


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

garfie said:


> Hi ladies on my phone just to quickly let you know I'm out - it took nearly a
> Week for her to come when I stopped the progesterone cream and wow
> She had my hopes up! :cry: never mind bring on the Christmas cheer :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Well she took her sweet time didn't she?! :dohh: So sorry she got you garfie :hugs: but yes, on with some Christmas cheer for you! :xmas6: :wine: :flower:



terripeachy said:


> Sorry MamaDuck and garfie. That progesterone really does a trick on people, but if you need it, it's just something that you have to go through. :hugs:
> 
> Smiles-The stats line just tells you when to test/when to expect AF. To me, it's just a countdown, but doesn't really mean anything as far as I know. Congrats on the crosshairs. It's such a happy moment! hee hee. Now we just hope those temps stay up for the next few weeks. We'll be watching!
> 
> My dinner out last night was awesome. For those foodies on the site, the three of us had a bunch of different things-sesame crusted ahi tuna with cucumber, truffle french fries, baby lamb porterhouses (so good!), fresh mozzarella, crispy lobster fingers, lobster mac and cheese, gingerbread panna cotta, a bottle of malbec, a slightly dirty martini, coffee, and MY happiness is a free parking spot right across from the restaurant. I try not to valet if I can help it. The neighborhood that we were in always has a "Miracle on 34th Street." Everyone that lives on that street decorates the inside and outside of their houses, and you can parade through. The point is that there is TONS of traffic throughout the month of December, and there is RARELY parking anywhere NEAR that street. The restaurant is on 36th, so you know I was psyched to get parking. Woop woop!!

:shock: I want to eat all of that, right...now, omg yummers! So glad you guys had such a great time :xmas23: .


----------



## terripeachy

"I gave her my heart, and she gave me a pen." Say Anything is on right now. This is one of my FAVORITE movies. Young love at its best. hee hee.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> "I gave her my heart, and she gave me a pen." Say Anything is on right now. This is one of my FAVORITE movies. Young love at its best. hee hee.

Love, love, love Say Anything :) .


----------



## Smiles013

Quick question. I thought I was getting the hang of this chart thing but that was until my crosshairs turned from a solid line to a dotted line. What the heck happened?


----------



## MissStacy

Smiles013 said:


> Quick question. I thought I was getting the hang of this chart thing but that was until my crosshairs turned from a solid line to a dotted line. What the heck happened?

Here is what FF says: The dotted lines on your chart for the coverline and ovulation detection mean that there is something about your data that puts your ovulation date in question. Usually this is because one or more of your non-temperature fertility signs do not confirm the ovulation date that your temperature would suggest. This may not mean anything significant for you, especially if your thermal shift is clear. Sometimes your fertility signs just do not all match up to show a perfectly correlated picture. In most cases, the detection is still quite reliable, but it means that you have to keep looking at your chart and your fertility signs and have intercourse if you see any signs of increased fertility.

When the lines are dotted and the thermal shift is not clear or dramatic, it is especially important to keep having intercourse since it is possible that you are still waiting for ovulation. If a more likely ovulation date becomes apparent later, the software will usually adjust the detection automatically.


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> Quick question. I thought I was getting the hang of this chart thing but that was until my crosshairs turned from a solid line to a dotted line. What the heck happened?

Your temp shift looks pretty clear, so don't worry too much about it!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry momma duck and garfie. :hugs:

I'm also definitely out now. First dose of pro. skipped was last night, and af arrived this afternoon.


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question. I thought I was getting the hang of this chart thing but that was until my crosshairs turned from a solid line to a dotted line. What the heck happened?
> 
> Your temp shift looks pretty clear, so don't worry too much about it!Click to expand...

Thanks Oldermom and MissStacey...you know those dotted lines annoyed the hell outta me so I kept going back and went in to read the data analysis and it said my fertility signs were inconsistent. I looked back and realized the CM was throwing it off. I put in C instead of EW because I never really have EW but it was VERY stretchy and creamy so I'll take that as my EW lol. I changed that and it changed back but I made a note in there. Who knows. Also since this is my first attempt at charting the dips in my temp have me freaking out. I thought il once O was detected the temp should stay elevated at least to where it showed after O. Mine dipped but not below the coverline. Should I be concerned about that?
Sorry for being a pain about this chart. :wacko:


----------



## Smiles013

MomOf3Girls said:


> So sorry momma duck and garfie. :hugs:
> 
> I'm also definitely out now. First dose of pro. skipped was last night, and af arrived this afternoon.

Awwww Momof3....really sorry to hear that. :hugs: 2014 will give you a BFP!!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

MomOf3Girls said:


> So sorry momma duck and garfie. :hugs:
> 
> I'm also definitely out now. First dose of pro. skipped was last night, and af arrived this afternoon.

Sorry Momof3! :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question. I thought I was getting the hang of this chart thing but that was until my crosshairs turned from a solid line to a dotted line. What the heck happened?
> 
> Your temp shift looks pretty clear, so don't worry too much about it!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Oldermom and MissStacey...you know those dotted lines annoyed the hell outta me so I kept going back and went in to read the data analysis and it said my fertility signs were inconsistent. I looked back and realized the CM was throwing it off. I put in C instead of EW because I never really have EW but it was VERY stretchy and creamy so I'll take that as my EW lol. I changed that and it changed back but I made a note in there. Who knows. Also since this is my first attempt at charting the dips in my temp have me freaking out. I thought il once O was detected the temp should stay elevated at least to where it showed after O. Mine dipped but not below the coverline. Should I be concerned about that?
> Sorry for being a pain about this chart. :wacko:Click to expand...

If it hasn't fallen below the coverline, than you are golden. :)


----------



## Smiles013

:growlmad:


oldermom1975 said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question. I thought I was getting the hang of this chart thing but that was until my crosshairs turned from a solid line to a dotted line. What the heck happened?
> 
> Your temp shift looks pretty clear, so don't worry too much about it!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Oldermom and MissStacey...you know those dotted lines annoyed the hell outta me so I kept going back and went in to read the data analysis and it said my fertility signs were inconsistent. I looked back and realized the CM was throwing it off. I put in C instead of EW because I never really have EW but it was VERY stretchy and creamy so I'll take that as my EW lol. I changed that and it changed back but I made a note in there. Who knows. Also since this is my first attempt at charting the dips in my temp have me freaking out. I thought il once O was detected the temp should stay elevated at least to where it showed after O. Mine dipped but not below the coverline. Should I be concerned about that?
> Sorry for being a pain about this chart. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> If it hasn't fallen below the coverline, than you are golden. :)Click to expand...

This morning with my temp everything was all screwed up! I actually took it twice. First time temp was 97.9 and second time was 98.1 so I put the 98.1 in because I took the first temp earlier than I normally do and thought " maybe I need to adjust for the time but I don't know how" so before I got up or anything I took it again. Lmao. I think I'll go out the 97.9 in to give a more accurate picture which now I'm like ' crap I really did go below my coverline". This charting thing is a doozy! 
I'm a mess!!!! Lol


----------



## Mischief

I'm out. :(

Good luck to all still waiting, and Merry Christmas and better luck next year to the rest of us! :)


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry Momof3 and Mischief! Luckily we have Christmas and the holidays to keep us occupied so we don't think about AF/BFN that much in the next couple days. We still have a few more testers, so we're all rooting for you gals now! C'mon baby dust!

Smiles-just continue taking your temperature as normal. It may dip below the cover line and bounce back up. That's a hormonal thing. The overall picture is what you're looking for, not the day to day drama. hee hee. My doctor had to remind me last month that it is a computer program, and our bodies are not computers, so they may do weird things sometimes. Luckily we have Ffoe to record it and keep it moving. Don't stress out. Just put in your temperature, and start your day as normal. Sometimes I have dashed lines, solid lines and once I had no line -which I don't believe at all, so you just take it with a grain of salt. *hugs*


----------



## oldermom1975

Sorry Mischief! 2014 will be the year for BFP's!

Smiles, Terri is right. Relax and enjoy your TWW!
(as much as one can be enjoyed...:wacko: )

Everyone else: :wave:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So sorry *MomO3G* and *Mischief* :hugs: . 2014 is going to be wrought with BFP goodness :flower: .



terripeachy said:


> Smiles-just continue taking your temperature as normal. It may dip below the cover line and bounce back up. That's a hormonal thing. The overall picture is what you're looking for, not the day to day drama. hee hee. My doctor had to remind me last month that it is a computer program, and our bodies are not computers, so they may do weird things sometimes. Luckily we have Ffoe to record it and keep it moving. Don't stress out. Just put in your temperature, and start your day as normal. Sometimes I have dashed lines, solid lines and once I had no line -which I don't believe at all, so you just take it with a grain of salt. *hugs*

^^^WSS Try not to let the charting freak you out too much *Smiles* :hugs: . I know it can get frustrating so that can be hard to do but go with the flow; maybe throw a mudslide in your chart's face :haha: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL tomorrow Blueshoney, charlie15, ClaireCath, and jadoechols! :dust:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ^^^WSS Try not to let the charting freak you out too much *Smiles* :hugs: . I know it can get frustrating so that can be hard to do but go with the flow; maybe throw a mudslide in your chart's face :haha: .

Or throw a mudslide at my face....:haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

:haha:


----------



## Sis4Us

Sorry to All the Ladies that Got AF!!
:hugs: :hugs:

AFM.... BFN this Am looks like Ill be joining u trying to stay positive but it's gettin a lil Harder every day!!!

GL to All in the TWW!!!


----------



## charlie15

SweetPotatoPi said:


> GL tomorrow Blueshoney, charlie15, ClaireCath, and jadoechols! :dust:

Thank you. Am not anticipating much, but cautiously hopeful for a longer LP for the 1st time since AF returned!

Sorry to all ladies who have got AF :hugs: but 2014 defiantly sounds like a luckier year to superstitious me! 

Smiles I read your concerns about your temp dip.don't worry it's common at 4 or 5 dpo to have an oestrogen surge which makes your temp fall.

Will be in touch tomorrow ladies


----------



## Smiles013

Mischief said:


> I'm out. :(
> 
> Good luck to all still waiting, and Merry Christmas and better luck next year to the rest of us! :)

So sorry to hear that Mischief....big :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Sorry Momof3 and Mischief! Luckily we have Christmas and the holidays to keep us occupied so we don't think about AF/BFN that much in the next couple days. We still have a few more testers, so we're all rooting for you gals now! C'mon baby dust!
> 
> Smiles-just continue taking your temperature as normal. It may dip below the cover line and bounce back up. That's a hormonal thing. The overall picture is what you're looking for, not the day to day drama. hee hee. My doctor had to remind me last month that it is a computer program, and our bodies are not computers, so they may do weird things sometimes. Luckily we have Ffoe to record it and keep it moving. Don't stress out. Just put in your temperature, and start your day as normal. Sometimes I have dashed lines, solid lines and once I had no line -which I don't believe at all, so you just take it with a grain of salt. *hugs*

Thanks Terri....I have decided not to read too much into the temp thing. I found myself Googling " bbt dip below coverline at 4 dpo" lol. I swear this will consume me if I let it and I'm not gonna let it! :nope: Now I'll just have to remember that when I get the urge to pee on 30 pregnancy tests in the span of 5 days! Lol


----------



## Smiles013

oldermom1975 said:


> Sorry Mischief! 2014 will be the year for BFP's!
> 
> Smiles, Terri is right. Relax and enjoy your TWW!
> (as much as one can be enjoyed...:wacko: )
> 
> Everyone else: :wave:

Oldermom....I'll try! Lol I have some stuff to keep me occupied in the meantime so that'll help.


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotatoPi said:


> So sorry *MomO3G* and *Mischief* :hugs: . 2014 is going to be wrought with BFP goodness :flower: .
> 
> 
> 
> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> Smiles-just continue taking your temperature as normal. It may dip below the cover line and bounce back up. That's a hormonal thing. The overall picture is what you're looking for, not the day to day drama. hee hee. My doctor had to remind me last month that it is a computer program, and our bodies are not computers, so they may do weird things sometimes. Luckily we have Ffoe to record it and keep it moving. Don't stress out. Just put in your temperature, and start your day as normal. Sometimes I have dashed lines, solid lines and once I had no line -which I don't believe at all, so you just take it with a grain of salt. *hugs*
> 
> ^^^WSS Try not to let the charting freak you out too much *Smiles* :hugs: . I know it can get frustrating so that can be hard to do but go with the flow; maybe throw a mudslide in your chart's face :haha: .Click to expand...

A mudslide sounds reeeaaaallly good! I might have to have one! Lol. If not tonight then definitely for Christmas when the family is over.


----------



## Smiles013

charlie15 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> GL tomorrow Blueshoney, charlie15, ClaireCath, and jadoechols! :dust:
> 
> Thank you. Am not anticipating much, but cautiously hopeful for a longer LP for the 1st time since AF returned!
> 
> Sorry to all ladies who have got AF :hugs: but 2014 defiantly sounds like a luckier year to superstitious me!
> 
> Smiles I read your concerns about your temp dip.don't worry it's common at 4 or 5 dpo to have an oestrogen surge which makes your temp fall.
> 
> Will be in touch tomorrow ladiesClick to expand...

Thanks Charlie...and good luck!


----------



## ERosePW

So sorry to those who got AF. :( :hugs: 2014 will be the year then!!!!

Smiles, if you click on my chart and then scroll down to the 4th chart, I have a temp dip WAY below coverline same day as yours (4dpo). It shot back up the next day, and then even more the next day! Don't worry about that. I feel pretty certain it's gonna jump back up tomorrow. It's very common. :thumbup:

SPP, your chart is looking fab! I'll be stalking yours along with Smiles. :winkwink:

Now I'm just disappointed for not checking in sooner, because I missed Say Anything!!


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-*hugs* I'm sorry AF got you. Your TWW totally flew by. I guess with all your moving, I feel like I saw your chart right after ovulation and now today. It sucks your Christmas miracle didn't appear.

ERose-HA!!HA!! That is such a great movie. Lloyd's huge boom box and mix tapes and old fashioned letters. :) I have to look through my DVD collection to see if I have it. I only own about 10 DVDs, and I am pretty sure that if that is not one of them, it should be. Your chart is A+. I'm impatient for Christmas Eve for you.

Hubs and I tailgated for the Ravens game today and then we went to the game only to see the Ravens get BLOWN OUT OF THE WATER. The redeeming thing was that the weather was cloudy and fairly warm (upper 60s). The bad news is that we really needed that win. I'm drinking one more beer (Magic Hat #9) tonight and then I'm back on drinking hiatus until NYE. I'm with garfie in that we'll also be having a baby making party or 5 right around NYE. 

Good luck everyone else!! I'll be watching&#8230;now I'm off to find Ashley's chart. hee hee.


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Hubs and I tailgated for the Ravens game today and then we went to the game only to see the Ravens get BLOWN OUT OF THE WATER. The redeeming thing was that the weather was cloudy and fairly warm (upper 60s). The bad news is that we really needed that win. I'm drinking one more beer (Magic Hat #9) tonight and then I'm back on drinking hiatus until NYE. I'm with garfie in that we'll also be having a baby making party or 5 right around NYE.
> 
> Good luck everyone else!! I'll be watchingnow I'm off to find Ashley's chart. hee hee.

Ooooohhh, I am jealous! I would love to go see an NFL game, but being here makes that kind of impossible. My siblings and I took my father to a Red Sox game this past summer- it was spectacular (except for the part where they lost)! 

Hehe! New Years is going to be a smasher for some of you ladies! 

Sorry about the BFN, Sis4Us. :af::af::af:


----------



## MissStacy

:dust:
GL to everyone testing tomorrow, bring on the Christmas baby beans!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

So sorry Mischief. :hugs:

Sorry about the bfn, sis. :hugs:


----------



## ERosePW

Terri, i can't lie... I cheated and POAS today, lol. I felt so good about my chart that I just thought I would try. Bfn. Still hoping for Christmas Eve though. Please, please, please! Lol

And to top it off, I'm sitting here watching my Bears get slaughtered in a game that we really needed. I mean, my Bears look BAD out there. Embarrassingly so. Worst game ever! Sorry to hear about your Ravens too. :(

Older mom, I bet it does get tough over there sometimes, huh? Cool experience...but I'm sure there's lots you miss.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Too many witches on the testing list. We need more :bfp:! Who will it be?


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Terri, i can't lie... I cheated and POAS today, lol. I felt so good about my chart that I just thought I would try. Bfn. Still hoping for Christmas Eve though. Please, please, please! Lol
> 
> And to top it off, I'm sitting here watching my Bears get slaughtered in a game that we really needed. I mean, my Bears look BAD out there. Embarrassingly so. Worst game ever! Sorry to hear about your Ravens too. :(
> 
> Older mom, I bet it does get tough over there sometimes, huh? Cool experience...but I'm sure there's lots you miss.

We are pretty thankful to be over here (DH likes his job), but I do miss a lot of things easily found in the states: bacon, pork chops, being able to walk outside in shorts, movies that aren't edited to the point of nonsense, etc. 
Still, a job is a job! :)


----------



## Sis4Us

Don't want to Jinx myself but no AF as of yet Terri!!
:shrug:
Starting to think those 4 days of +++++ OPK pushed my o back guess we will see what Tom brings!!!
My BFF is making the floor guy come do the Gameroom Tom so I can get the house straight for a Xmas eve party!!! :thumbup:

Ive got 3 trees and counting my new one is 9.5 ft its Beautiful ..... Wish I had them up earlier to Enjoy longer!! :)

Hoping for some Xmas BFPs.... Wanting to keep that pink room upstairs for a pink bundle!! :happydance:


----------



## fandabby

Good luck to Blueshoney, charlie15, ClaireCath and jadoechols for testing today. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you. Bring on some more BFPs......


----------



## Mischief

Sis, I'm so glad you're still in! I so want this to be your month! Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Oh Sis, I'm excited then! HA!!HA!! You're making me emotional.

ERose-It's ok..it's early, but I am not surprised that you POAS. I am PRAYING your chart stays looking fabulous. fx fx fx.

Oldermom-bacon isn't that great. JUST KIDDING!!I think I would die without bacon. Hopefully you don't have food network over there because everyone cooks with bacon all the time.

I gotta run but give us some good news testers!! hee hee. It's morning and time to POSticks. HURRY UP!!! hee hee.


----------



## garfie

Grrrrrr I hate that I replied ages ago and where the hell has it gone:wacko:

Sis - The last time I had 7 pos OPK (don't know if you remember) but FF changed my O date to the last one - and I got a BFP that cycle - so fingers crossed for you hun :happydance:

BIG :hugs: ladies that she got - here's to lots of NY babies:happydance:

Terri - I'm deff up for some NY action - we had a very long chat - lots of tears:cry::cry: the upshot is we are giving it one more chance - but this is deff the last one regardless of the outcome and of course I have agreed - we should have been done a few years ago:wacko: I think what finally got through was not only the fact that I felt a failure but also he was thinking we could both sail off into the sunset - the kids will have left home only popping back for visits - errrr :nope: not a child with special needs they never really leave home - so what is the difference.

Also told him after the last loss I was majorly devastated and was almost but not quite ready to give up - but after the next one I will be done:cry: 

So we are both singing off the same page and everything is looking lovely and Christmassey and I feel a lot more settled :happydance:

So all that remains for me to say is Merry Kissmas and a Nappy New Year to you all :hugs:

I will keep trying to pop in and stalk - but as I said having a child with special needs is very demanding and takes up a lot of "my time" and now they are on holiday:dohh:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AshNAmber

Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone had a relaxing weekend!! I can't believe I'm
7 DPO already :wacko: 1 more week to go.. Not feeling much on this end.. But I did have a temp jump.. But I'm wondering if it was because my house for work changed so I have to get up 2 hours earlier.. But I'm still getting the same amount of hours. So I hope that helps it..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Glad you're still hangin' in there *Sis*! :af:

*oldermom*, every time I look at your chart I want to yodel :haha: .

Yay! Good to hear you and DH are on the same page *garfie* :flower: .

Me, we're about to go shopping for the kids (I've told ya'll how much I hate shopping right?! I *hate* shopping :haha: ). Aaaand I can't believe I'm only 8DPO, WTF? :devil: Longest TWW ever lol.


----------



## garfie

Ash - Chart is looking good hun - good luck :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## AshNAmber

thanks love :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Don't want to Jinx myself but no AF as of yet Terri!!
> :shrug:
> Starting to think those 4 days of +++++ OPK pushed my o back guess we will see what Tom brings!!!
> My BFF is making the floor guy come do the Gameroom Tom so I can get the house straight for a Xmas eve party!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Ive got 3 trees and counting my new one is 9.5 ft its Beautiful ..... Wish I had them up earlier to Enjoy longer!! :)
> 
> Hoping for some Xmas BFPs.... Wanting to keep that pink room upstairs for a pink bundle!! :happydance:

I loooooove Christmas trees! This time of year is awesome!
Three trees must make your house totally beautiful!


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Oldermom-bacon isn't that great. JUST KIDDING!!I think I would die without bacon. Hopefully you don't have food network over there because everyone cooks with bacon all the time.


Oh we really, really miss bacon here. And sausages. They do have beef bacon and sausages, but they don't taste right and the bacon doesn't get crispy.



garfie said:


> Terri - I'm deff up for some NY action - we had a very long chat - lots of tears:cry::cry: the upshot is we are giving it one more chance - but this is deff the last one regardless of the outcome and of course I have agreed - we should have been done a few years ago:wacko: I think what finally got through was not only the fact that I felt a failure but also he was thinking we could both sail off into the sunset - the kids will have left home only popping back for visits - errrr :nope: not a child with special needs they never really leave home - so what is the difference.
> 
> Also told him after the last loss I was majorly devastated and was almost but not quite ready to give up - but after the next one I will be done:cry:
> 
> So we are both singing off the same page and everything is looking lovely and Christmassey and I feel a lot more settled :happydance:
> 
> So all that remains for me to say is Merry Kissmas and a Nappy New Year to you all :hugs:
> 
> I will keep trying to pop in and stalk - but as I said having a child with special needs is very demanding and takes up a lot of "my time" and now they are on holiday:dohh:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Well, hopefully next month is your month then! We all would be really sad to see you go, but I understand how it can wear at you...and creep into other parts of your life. It sounds like you have a plan, and are on the same page with this. That in and of itself is pretty great. :hugs: and Merry Christmas to you!



AshNAmber said:


> Good morning ladies!! I hope everyone had a relaxing weekend!! I can't believe I'm
> 7 DPO already :wacko: 1 more week to go.. Not feeling much on this end.. But I did have a temp jump.. But I'm wondering if it was because my house for work changed so I have to get up 2 hours earlier.. But I'm still getting the same amount of hours. So I hope that helps it..

Temp jumps are good! :happydance:




SweetPotatoPi said:


> *oldermom*, every time I look at your chart I want to yodel :haha: .
> 
> 
> 
> Me, we're about to go shopping for the kids (I've told ya'll how much I hate shopping right?! I *hate* shopping :haha: ). Aaaand I can't believe I'm only 8DPO, WTF? :devil: Longest TWW ever lol.

Ha! I think that is the extra estrogen doing its work. Every time I think I have reached a new temperature low, it falls a little lower. I had an LH surge this morning, so hopefully in the next few days we can catch that egg (and get from Alaska in mid-winter to Bahamas on my chart).


----------



## AshNAmber

Has anyone ever used the BBT Adjuster? Seeing how I took my temp 2 hours earlier then I normally do. I checked on there just to see what it says and it adjusted my temp to 99.16 :wacko: 

that can't be right.. Right?


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> Has anyone ever used the BBT Adjuster? Seeing how I took my temp 2 hours earlier then I normally do. I checked on there just to see what it says and it adjusted my temp to 99.16 :wacko:
> 
> that can't be right.. Right?

Hard to say, but 99.1 sounds a _little_ high. The adjuster takes into account how our temps rise slightly the closer to our normal waking time we are, so temps that are taken later in the morning are adjusted lower, and temps taken earlier (than your normal testing time) are adjusted higher. So it makes sense that they would adjust it higher, but that does sound a little high. Naturally this also depends on you getting a solid 3-5 hours of sleep before you take your temps....
Aw, heck. I hope your temps spike sky high due to tons of progesterone and a little hCG in your system! :)


----------



## garfie

Ash - I use whenmybaby.com for temp adjuster - if you are going to use it I would say just make sure you are consistent with it - use it so you can see a pattern emerge - don't use it just to make your chart look pretty:winkwink: I would also make a note in the note section as well or is that just my OCD :haha:

Why shouldn't your temp be high - optimum time for implantation - next few days will tell :happydance:

You are not on progesterone or anything similar are you?

:hugs:

X


----------



## AshNAmber

No ma'am not on anything.. I was just freaking out over the temp. Because due to the holidays I have to be at work 2 hours earlier then normal.. So I have to get up at 2am instead of 4am.. So I was worried it will mess my chart up.. Do you think it would be ok to adjust the temps this week?


----------



## AshNAmber

do i fix the time for 4am? or leave it at 2am?


----------



## garfie

Ash - How many hours solid sleep are you getting?:wacko:

:hugs:

X


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-your trees sound beautiful. We finally got our first tree, and it's a silly 4 ft. fake one, but I kind of like it. I can't imagine having and decorating three trees.

Ashley-I wouldn't even adjust the temps, but I would write a note. One or two temps isn't going to make or break you. Your body is the one doing what it does, not Ffoe.

SPP-You are hilarious. Why did I start singing that yodeling song from Sound of Music? Yodeleh-hoo! Yodeleh-hoo! hee hee. There was a lonely goat-eh, etc..HA!!HA!! I am cracking up.

garfie-I'm glad you will have one more go 'round. I like having you around. I guess maybe your hubs didn't realize how tough things were for you. I hear you regarding sailing off into the sunset and having people pop in. It's not for everyone though, and you will hopefully be able to go somewhere without your son at some point. *hugs*

Oldermom-Yeah..Bahamas!! hee hee.

AFM-nothing to report. Trying to get a good seat for our flight to New Mexico tomorrow. I am waiting patiently at the computer for exactly 24 hours prior to check in. We are going to see my sis and her family, my dad and my other sis and her dog. It's going to be fantastic!


----------



## ERosePW

Ash, check out my chart...I had a stupid high temp earlier on too, and I hadn't even changed anything in my routine. I didn't bother adjusting or anything, as one temp doesn't change much, and it ended up coming back down to earth the next day. You're fine. :)

Garfie....yay!! I'm so happy to hear you're giving it another go!!

Older mom, beef bacon, huh? I'd be willing to try that! 

I'm seeing some lovely charts ladies!! Getting excited!


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-getting SO excited and nervous. My stomach is seriously tickling when i look at your chart. Symptom spot for a moment. Anything??


----------



## AshNAmber

garfie said:


> Ash - How many hours solid sleep are you getting?:wacko:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I get a solid 3 hours of sleep sometimes 4.. 



To my other ladies... If it was just one temp I wouldn't really be worried about it.. But I will be taking my temp 2 hours early for the rest of this week.. That's where my concern is.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Has anyone ever used the BBT Adjuster? Seeing how I took my temp 2 hours earlier then I normally do. I checked on there just to see what it says and it adjusted my temp to 99.16 :wacko:
> 
> that can't be right.. Right?

I agree with terri on leaving the temp adjustor alone Ash. You've already confirmed you O'd so just making a note of things and recording whatever time you temped and just taking the open circles is personally what I would do. There's not much else that your temps can tell you just yet anyway unless you're looking for possible hormonal issues related to your temps. Sometimes charts just go funky b/c of circumstances beyond our control. So your temping time will be off for the rest of your TWW? 



terripeachy said:


> Sis-your trees sound beautiful. We finally got our first tree, and it's a silly 4 ft. fake one, but I kind of like it. I can't imagine having and decorating three trees.
> 
> Ashley-I wouldn't even adjust the temps, but I would write a note. One or two temps isn't going to make or break you. Your body is the one doing what it does, not Ffoe.
> 
> SPP-You are hilarious. Why did I start singing that yodeling song from Sound of Music? Yodeleh-hoo! Yodeleh-hoo! hee hee. There was a lonely goat-eh, etc..HA!!HA!! I am cracking up.
> 
> garfie-I'm glad you will have one more go 'round. I like having you around. I guess maybe your hubs didn't realize how tough things were for you. I hear you regarding sailing off into the sunset and having people pop in. It's not for everyone though, and you will hopefully be able to go somewhere without your son at some point. *hugs*
> 
> Oldermom-Yeah..Bahamas!! hee hee.
> 
> AFM-nothing to report. Trying to get a good seat for our flight to New Mexico tomorrow. I am waiting patiently at the computer for exactly 24 hours prior to check in. We are going to see my sis and her family, my dad and my other sis and her dog. It's going to be fantastic!

:haha:

I looooove TSoM! One of my favorites of all time :cloud9: . Ooh, you're going to have so much fun on your trip, yay! :xmas23:


----------



## AshNAmber

SweetPotatoPi said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used the BBT Adjuster? Seeing how I took my temp 2 hours earlier then I normally do. I checked on there just to see what it says and it adjusted my temp to 99.16 :wacko:
> 
> that can't be right.. Right?
> 
> I agree with terri on leaving the temp adjustor alone Ash. You've already confirmed you O'd so just making a note of things and recording whatever time you temped and just taking the open circles is personally what I would do. There's not much else that your temps can tell you just yet anyway unless you're looking for possible hormonal issues related to your temps. Sometimes charts just go funky b/c of circumstances beyond our control. So your temping time will be off for the rest of your TWW?Click to expand...

Pretty much.. Mon-Fri and AF is due on Monday.. so i'll have Sat, Sun and Monday of "normal" temp time


----------



## Blueshoney

Garfie- so glad you are giving it another go! I've got everything crossed for you!

Erose-your chart looks Amazing! I am hopeful its a bfp for you!

AFM-i had a teensy bit of spotting on Saturday, nothing yesterday, and a bit this morning and a HUGE temp drop. 98.1 to 97.0 So I'm out. :( AF should be here by the end of the day.


----------



## AshNAmber

Im sorry honey :hugs: I hope your next cycle is the one..


----------



## terripeachy

Blueshoney-Ugh..I hate the dreaded temp drop. I hope this is a trick and it bounces back up tomorrow. Your DH and I will still be hopeful for you until it's official.


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Mischief.....My temp took a dump this Am!!! :(

Having a tiny bit of cramps and craving my greasy Cheesburger sign of AF for me!!! 

No AF yet!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

FX still for you guys anyway *Blueshoney* and *Sis*!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

So we still didn't get anything for the kids on this little excursion :dohh: . DH is going back tomorrow :haha: . Gotta get creative 'cause toys, games, etc. are just straight garbage nowadays :growlmad: . DH and I were looking at each other like "WTF is this? They want us to pay _how much?!"_ Ppfftt, may as well set fire to our $$$ right there in the store! :rolleyes: Yeah, well they're not gettin' me like that [-( .


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you didn't have any luck at the store. Hopefully DH will be able to find something tomorrow. And perhaps, he's more willing to wait in line. I always like to shop early because I can't STAND the lines. I couldn't figure out what to get my bestie, so I ended up getting her a gift card BUT, they are going to wrap it in a nice box and mail it. Hopefully it'll arrive earlier than they predicted because I was SLOW figuring out what to get her.


----------



## moni77

Sorry for everyone AF got this week - onto 2014!! Good luck to all the Christmas testers - heres for some Christmas miracles. 

AFM ~ Still waiting for AF. Another BFN this morning. I went to the doctor since it is "odd" that AF has not shown when I took the ovidrel on Dec 3rd. The scan was normal and the blood work won't be ready until Friday due to the holidays - so just wait and see. At least he didnt SEE another cyst. So for now I just continue waiting for AF (which means constantly going to the bathroom...)

Merry Christmas everyone who celebrates!


----------



## Blueshoney

Bleh AF has officially reared her ugly head. :( it looks like I will be babydancing to ring in the new year! At least babydancing is fun even if AF can kiss my a**!


----------



## terripeachy

Sorry you're in limbo, moni. I hope the doctor comes back with good news. That would be awesome. And be thankful that he didn't see another cyst. Count your small blessings.

I was just reading about all the Christmas testers over on TWW, and I would be so nervous to test around Christmas. I'm kind of glad I'm in chill out mode right now. I think that would be so sad to get AF on Christmas morning instead of a BFP. So I'll say extra prayers for those testing the next couple days. Please don't let TTC ruin your holiday. You're going to be amongst friends and family, and just enjoy and appreciate their dysfunction. HA!!HA!! 

Blueshoney-Sorry the witch got you. But yeah, three cheers for NYE babies!! You made me laugh.


----------



## charlie15

Well BFN for me but no AF either. See if she comes on Christmas Eve or more POAS!


----------



## ERosePW

terripeachy said:


> ERose-getting SO excited and nervous. My stomach is seriously tickling when i look at your chart. Symptom spot for a moment. Anything??

Ha! Ok, symptom spotting... let me see. My boobs hurt like a son of a B. But ever since clomid, that seems to be the "thing" in my tww (I've been tricked by it before). I got nauseous while standing in line finishing up my shopping on Sat, but I blame that on how hot it was in the store, and the fact that I hate lines. I feel otherwise totally normal. The only thing maybe slightly different from other cycles is that I don't FEEL AF coming on, if that makes any sense. By this time in my cycle, I have either a) dull cramps, b) brown spotting, or c) moodiness/tired. I always get several days notice that AF is on its way, but nothing at all so far. But I betcha it means the higher dose of clomid is just going to make my cycle last longer. Fab.

Btw, you are too funny! Your stomach is tickling looking at my chart, lol. I totally know the feeling when I look at someone's great chart and I'm thinking, "Oh, that could be a BFP!" Thanks for the optimism. It's that kind of stuff that makes me love this forum! Here's to hoping!


----------



## AshNAmber

I can't wait to see how everything turns out as well.. Just stalked your chart.. Looks awesome!! :dance:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-Thanks! That made my day. It cracks me up when everyone (TWW) is getting nauseous on 1 DPO. I guess they'll find out soon that they can find symptoms everywhere. I think it's probably more common to feel nothing than EVERYTHING, but I can understand the excitement, and what do I know? I think I need to chill out from spying on the women over there. hee hee. 

Ash-When are you going to test? Are you patient, or are you going to start testing soon?


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Blueshoney said:


> Bleh AF has officially reared her ugly head. :( it looks like I will be babydancing to ring in the new year! At least babydancing is fun even if AF can kiss my a**!

I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Charlie15 ~ Sorry for the bfn. Hopefully it was just too early.


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> The only thing maybe slightly different from other cycles is that I don't FEEL AF coming on, if that makes any sense. !

I think that is great! I felt my af coming, I always do, which is why I knew I was out before I spotted. I held out hope that I was wrong but nope! Guess it's good I know my body pretty well. This is so exciting if we can get another BFP in this thread!


----------



## oldermom1975

Blueshoney said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> The only thing maybe slightly different from other cycles is that I don't FEEL AF coming on, if that makes any sense. !
> 
> I think that is great! I felt my af coming, I always do, which is why I knew I was out before I spotted. I held out hope that I was wrong but nope! Guess it's good I know my body pretty well. This is so exciting if we can get another BFP in this thread!Click to expand...

So sorry Blues! BFN's are really sucktastic. :hugs: to you and enjoy a drink or five over the holidays!!!

:hugs: too to everyone expecting AF, I hope you are wrong!! :af:

ERose, your chart DOES look good. :) In fact, pretty much everyone else has a good looking chart....:ninja:


----------



## AshNAmber

terripeachy said:


> ERose-Thanks! That made my day. It cracks me up when everyone (TWW) is getting nauseous on 1 DPO. I guess they'll find out soon that they can find symptoms everywhere. I think it's probably more common to feel nothing than EVERYTHING, but I can understand the excitement, and what do I know? I think I need to chill out from spying on the women over there. hee hee.
> 
> Ash-When are you going to test? Are you patient, or are you going to start testing soon?

Trying really hard to be patient... But what's making it so much easier is I'm not having much of anything as far as symptoms go.. but then again.. That's quite odd for me.. My BB's ALWAYS hurt around this time and I usually start getting gassy and feeling bloated the closer I get to AF.. but as of now nada.. I'll see how my temps look this weekend then decide :)


----------



## fandabby

charlie15 said:


> Well BFN for me but no AF either. See if she comes on Christmas Eve or more POAS!

Sorry you got BFN on your test. Not over yet! How are you feeling?


----------



## fandabby

Blueshoney said:


> Bleh AF has officially reared her ugly head. :( it looks like I will be babydancing to ring in the new year! At least babydancing is fun even if AF can kiss my a**!

Sorry your AF showed up, let's hope 2014 shows lots of BFP's for everyone...


----------



## fandabby

My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.

Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.

Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.

I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm keeping my FX for you fandabby.. Hoping for a sticky bean!!


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.

As will we! I am very sorry you have this to increase your worries regarding your pregnancy. Likely, it is nothing to be concerned about- but I know that there is nothing that will put you at totally at ease, so :hugs:
We are here for you! When is your first scan?


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.
> 
> As will we! I am very sorry you have this to increase your worries regarding your pregnancy. Likely, it is nothing to be concerned about- but I know that there is nothing that will put you at totally at ease, so :hugs:
> We are here for you! When is your first scan?Click to expand...

Thank you. No scan booked yet. Don't see midwife till you're 8 weeks because of high mc rate. Think way of NHS saving money.

So not due to see her until the New Year. I'll know by then if I've miscarried presumably depending on how this bleeding goes. 

I've told hubby to get wine in for incase, so can drink over christmas if inevitable happens.

I was thinking earlier, is it better for your body not to get pregnant if it's going to end in a loss and only become pregnant when it will result in a healthy baby born or better to become pregnant and be thankful you can then hope it's viable and if it isn't cope with the pain if it. :shrug:

Not sure how to feel, bit detached and trying to be tough. Still cramping but blood is no heavier just when go to toilet and wipe. So time will tell. :nope:


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> oldermom1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fandabby said:
> 
> 
> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.
> 
> As will we! I am very sorry you have this to increase your worries regarding your pregnancy. Likely, it is nothing to be concerned about- but I know that there is nothing that will put you at totally at ease, so :hugs:
> We are here for you! When is your first scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. No scan booked yet. Don't see midwife till you're 8 weeks because of high mc rate. Think way of NHS saving money.
> 
> So not due to see her until the New Year. I'll know by then if I've miscarried presumably depending on how this bleeding goes.
> 
> I've told hubby to get wine in for incase, so can drink over christmas if inevitable happens.
> 
> I was thinking earlier, is it better for your body not to get pregnant if it's going to end in a loss and only become pregnant when it will result in a healthy baby born or better to become pregnant and be thankful you can then hope it's viable and if it isn't cope with the pain if it. :shrug:
> 
> Not sure how to feel, bit detached and trying to be tough. Still cramping but blood is no heavier just when go to toilet and wipe. So time will tell. :nope:Click to expand...

It is hard. So sorry you have to deal with these questions again...I always leaned towards the hope of things being ok, and dealing with pain should it come. But when you are going through it yourself it is so much more...raw. We are all pulling for you here, lady. 
Take it easy (as much as you can), and lean on hubby. :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

fandabby said:


> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.

Hope it's not a mc and just some pregnancy bleeding :hugs:


----------



## charlie15

fandabby said:


> charlie15 said:
> 
> 
> Well BFN for me but no AF either. See if she comes on Christmas Eve or more POAS!
> 
> Sorry you got BFN on your test. Not over yet! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

Thanks Fandabby, I feel fine, strangely not at all pre-menstrual. I had a temp drop yesterday and it went back up today, so :shrug: Did another POAS and BFN. Ether way I will be happy as this means that my LP is longer. Today I am 11 dpo and for the last 5 months it has always been 8 or 9 dpo, so tbh all good even if I get AF. :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Charlie15-Don't say that you'll be happy with AF. Booooo&#8230;It is still pretty early at 11dpo, so I'm remaining confident for you. Awesome with the longer LP though. That's great.

Fandabby-No negative thoughts!! I'm sure things will be ok. Stop worrying and stop going to the bathroom unnecessarily. hee hee. Just go when you have to go. *hugs*

Oldermom-I see your temp creeping back up so now I'm singing the Price Is Right song when the hiker goes up the mountain. My temp is on the downward slope so time to get BD'ing right before we head to New Mexico.

For everyone else, I'll try to check in from the ABQ (ha ha-Albuquerque), but I'll be posting on the sneak. Don't want my family all in my business, so we'll see how it goes. If I don't login, I hope all of you have a very Merry Christmas!!! Love to you all.


----------



## AshNAmber

oh god I heard the guy yodeling up the mountain :haha: 

I hope you have a wonderful trip Terri, Look forward to hearing all about it :) With your temp dropping looks like your on your way to O! :dance: you will be in the TWW before you know it!


----------



## terripeachy

I have three OPK sticks leftover from last time, and not sure if my grand master meter will work from last month, but I'm going to try. If it doesn't work, I'll be home the afternoon of CD10 and can buy a new kit altogether and hit the bullseye. If I get a flashing, I'll at least know I'm on my way. 

I'm excited too about your chart. I really need to get a life. HA!!HA!! :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Well temp is down even further today so I'm sure the Witch will land soon!!! :(

Think FF still has my O day wrong cuz a 15 day LP is unheard of for me!! :shrug:

GL to all our testers today!!!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

terripeachy said:


> I have three OPK sticks leftover from last time, and not sure if my grand master meter will work from last month, but I'm going to try. If it doesn't work, I'll be home the afternoon of CD10 and can buy a new kit altogether and hit the bullseye. If I get a flashing, I'll at least know I'm on my way.
> 
> I'm excited too about your chart. I really need to get a life. HA!!HA!! :hugs:

oh hunnie, we are all the same.. Were all chart stalkers :haha: :hugs:



Sis4Us said:


> Well temp is down even further today so I'm sure the Witch will land soon!!! :(
> 
> Think FF still has my O day wrong cuz a 15 day LP is unheard of for me!! :shrug:
> 
> GL to all our testers today!!!!!

Im still keeping my FX until you say she has shown.. But I know when we get that dreadful dip we can't help but to feel out :hugs: holding on to hope for you..


I'm starting to feel a odd throbbing on the lower left of my stomach :wacko: its not painful it's I dont even know how to explain it almost kinda makes me laugh :haha:

tugging or fluttering.. maybe that's a better way to describe it..


----------



## Smiles013

fandabby said:


> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.

Fandabby....I am keeping my fingers crossed for you. Please try and relax as much as possible ( I know easier said than done). Just know we're all rooting, praying and hoping the best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....getting caught up on the posts here. Man, you ladies sure do move fast!

First, sorry to everyone who AF had paid a visit to :hugs:. 2014 Will be a fresh start but from reading, it looks like 2013 will go out with a bang for a few of you though.

Second, HAPPY HOLIDAYS to you all, I hope each and everyone of you enjoys the time with your family and friends and for those traveling during the holidays...safe travels. 

Good luck to all the upcoming testers...hope to see some more BFP's on the thread before the year ends.

AFM...I am 6DPO so there is nothing major to report. I've decided to not sympton check this month, not pee on 50 million sticks :nope: and just wait it out to see what the next week or so brings. I am remaining hopeful that this will be our month but if it's not at least we have the appt on 1/2 with the fertility specialist to see what's going on. I never imagined the emotions I would be forced to deal with on this journey and I never imagined I would stumble upon such a great group of supportive women. You all have helped me more than you know in such a short amount of time by sharing your knowledge, stories, emotions, insights, and yourselves...so thank you for making me feel alot less lonely on this journey. :hugs: to you all.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Sorry you didn't have any luck at the store. Hopefully DH will be able to find something tomorrow. And perhaps, he's more willing to wait in line. I always like to shop early because I can't STAND the lines. I couldn't figure out what to get my bestie, so I ended up getting her a gift card BUT, they are going to wrap it in a nice box and mail it. Hopefully it'll arrive earlier than they predicted because I was SLOW figuring out what to get her.

He went after work last night 'round midnight or so :haha: and he did really well! I'm glad b/c I really didn't want to do it lol.



moni77 said:


> Sorry for everyone AF got this week - onto 2014!! Good luck to all the Christmas testers - heres for some Christmas miracles.
> 
> AFM ~ Still waiting for AF. Another BFN this morning. I went to the doctor since it is "odd" that AF has not shown when I took the ovidrel on Dec 3rd. The scan was normal and the blood work won't be ready until Friday due to the holidays - so just wait and see. At least he didnt SEE another cyst. So for now I just continue waiting for AF (which means constantly going to the bathroom...)
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone who celebrates!

Sorry about the BFN moni :hugs: . The wait & see can certainly be aggravating; constant undie watch gets annoying :dohh: . But yay for the doc not seeing another cyst :thumbup: . 



Blueshoney said:


> Bleh AF has officially reared her ugly head. :( it looks like I will be babydancing to ring in the new year! At least babydancing is fun even if AF can kiss my a**!

Damn right stupid AF! :finger: Sorry she got you gal :hugs: but bring on NYE BD :D .



charlie15 said:


> Well BFN for me but no AF either. See if she comes on Christmas Eve or more POAS!

Sorry about the BFN charlie but with no AF just yet FX still! :af: And woohoo for a longer LP! :dance:



ERosePW said:


> terripeachy said:
> 
> 
> ERose-getting SO excited and nervous. My stomach is seriously tickling when i look at your chart. Symptom spot for a moment. Anything??
> 
> Ha! Ok, symptom spotting... let me see. My boobs hurt like a son of a B. But ever since clomid, that seems to be the "thing" in my tww (I've been tricked by it before). I got nauseous while standing in line finishing up my shopping on Sat, but I blame that on how hot it was in the store, and the fact that I hate lines. I feel otherwise totally normal. The only thing maybe slightly different from other cycles is that I don't FEEL AF coming on, if that makes any sense. By this time in my cycle, I have either a) dull cramps, b) brown spotting, or c) moodiness/tired. I always get several days notice that AF is on its way, but nothing at all so far. But I betcha it means the higher dose of clomid is just going to make my cycle last longer. Fab.
> 
> Btw, you are too funny! Your stomach is tickling looking at my chart, lol. I totally know the feeling when I look at someone's great chart and I'm thinking, "Oh, that could be a BFP!" Thanks for the optimism. It's that kind of stuff that makes me love this forum! Here's to hoping!Click to expand...

I'm not feeling pre-AF stuff either. We shall see :coffee: . Hope the Clomid isn't playing tricks on ya girly! 



fandabby said:


> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.

Big, big :hugs: doll. I know that the only thing that will make this better is if the spotting stops and you can see that beautiful heartbeat of a growing baby :hugs: . We're all thinking of you and sending out the very best, most positive energy we can. Hoping this is benign bleeding fandabby. It's so awful that bleeding can mean anything at all during a pregnancy, so anxiety producing :nope: . Just breathe and know that today you are pregnant :hugs: .



AshNAmber said:


> oh god I heard the guy yodeling up the mountain :haha:

:rofl: Me too! :haha:



Sis4Us said:


> Well temp is down even further today so I'm sure the Witch will land soon!!! :(
> 
> Think FF still has my O day wrong cuz a 15 day LP is unheard of for me!! :shrug:
> 
> GL to all our testers today!!!!!

Damn these temps! :growlmad: They seem to have missed the memo that they're supposed to *stay up* b/c pregginess is happening! I hate the temp drop part of charting :dohh: . Even if a woman is pg it scares the hell out of her! Hmm, looking at your chart I'd be more inclined to think you O'd CD13.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies....getting caught up on the posts here. Man, you ladies sure do move fast!
> 
> First, sorry to everyone who AF had paid a visit to :hugs:. 2014 Will be a fresh start but from reading, it looks like 2013 will go out with a bang for a few of you though.
> 
> Second, HAPPY HOLIDAYS to you all, I hope each and everyone of you enjoys the time with your family and friends and for those traveling during the holidays...safe travels.
> 
> Good luck to all the upcoming testers...hope to see some more BFP's on the thread before the year ends.
> 
> AFM...I am 6DPO so there is nothing major to report. I've decided to not sympton check this month, not pee on 50 million sticks :nope: and just wait it out to see what the next week or so brings. I am remaining hopeful that this will be our month but if it's not at least we have the appt on 1/2 with the fertility specialist to see what's going on. I never imagined the emotions I would be forced to deal with on this journey and I never imagined I would stumble upon such a great group of supportive women. You all have helped me more than you know in such a short amount of time by sharing your knowledge, stories, emotions, insights, and yourselves...so thank you for making me feel alot less lonely on this journey. :hugs: to you all.

:hugs: Yes indeed, this journey is a wild one isn't it? :wacko: Definitely good to have folks to share it with :flower: . I'm not a SS generally since I know what a trickster progesterone is :haha: but the urge to SS can certainly creep in there, ugh! lol


----------



## MissStacy

fandabby said:


> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.

I am sorry that you have to worry and go through all this wondering and doubt. Praying that things work out for you and that lil bean!

AFM, I am just waiting until AF doesn't show before I test. Possibly Monday if she doesn't appear over the weekend, she is due on Saturday.

Merry Christmas Eve to those who celebrate. Finally got all my shopping done this morning, now off to make cookies with a couple little monsters then off to church service where I will pray extra hard for us all.


----------



## oldermom1975

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to all!!

Terri- Ha! I haven't thought about the Price is Right in ages! We used to watch it as kids, that is until mom kicked us out of the house for the day! Have fun in NM!

Smiles- This is a great group, right? :) 

SPP- Where did you find that smiley giving the finger??? Too funny! 

Sis4Us- :af:

ERose- :ninja:

Everyone else- :flower:

AFM- Had my doc's appointment today. It was...ok. Not great, but at least this doc listened to me, although she thinks my problems lie in the chromosomal arena. I figured that would be the big hurdle, so that is not a surprise. I just think 4 chemicals in a row is too many for them ALL to be chromosomal. Anyway, she did an internal exam, and the estrogen is doing its work, my lining is a 9.3- which is good. I should be ovulating very, very soon from my left side (21mm), also good. I felt a sharp pinch from my right side earlier today, so I think that there was something on the right too (I was watching) that collapsed before the appointment. 
Anyways, she sent me off with an order for some blood tests on day three of my next cycle, should I not get pregnant this cycle. She is checking my thyroid, and that is good- as both of my parents and two of my brothers have hypothyroidism. The others are tests I have had before, FSH, prolactin, and LH, so there will be no surprises there. She said (I think, she talked a lot) that if those tests were normal that we would go from there. She has four months. If she can't help me in that time, I am going to Dr. Braverman in the States. Yep, pulling out the big (expensive) guns. Gonna solve this problem, dammit.


----------



## AshNAmber

Oldermom I hope she figures out what's going on so you dont have to spend so much money.. It's great you know when your about to O.. I hope that this cycle is the one and you have a awesome start to a new year with a New Years BFP!!


----------



## ERosePW

Today was my test date at 14dpo, and it was BFN. :( I still don't feel any signs of AF, but I do feel like the higher dose of clomid is going to extend my cycle a couple days.


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> Oldermom I hope she figures out what's going on so you dont have to spend so much money.. It's great you know when your about to O.. I hope that this cycle is the one and you have a awesome start to a new year with a New Years BFP!!

Your chart is looking pretty good there!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Today was my test date at 14dpo, and it was BFN. :( I still don't feel any signs of AF, but I do feel like the higher dose of clomid is going to extend my cycle a couple days.

There are lots of ladies who get late BFP's- still hopeful for you! :af:


----------



## Blueshoney

fandabby said:


> My update, I must be something like 5.5 weeks now and last night spotted pink when visited loo. Now today has gone to dark brown and little more of it. Slight cramping but nothing major, feel sick too.
> 
> Not sure if this is start of mc again or not. My previous mc was missed and started pink then brown then full on from there. All I can do is wait.
> 
> Doesnt look good though. Urgh, this process is a nightmare.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed this won't turn into anything.

Oh I hope it is just pregnancy bleeding. I can't imagine what you are feeling right now. :hugs: We are all here for you regardless.


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> Today was my test date at 14dpo, and it was BFN. :( I still don't feel any signs of AF, but I do feel like the higher dose of clomid is going to extend my cycle a couple days.

Oh no! I am going to hold out hope until the witch actually arrives!:hugs:


----------



## AshNAmber

oldermom1975 said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Oldermom I hope she figures out what's going on so you dont have to spend so much money.. It's great you know when your about to O.. I hope that this cycle is the one and you have a awesome start to a new year with a New Years BFP!!
> 
> Your chart is looking pretty good there!Click to expand...

Thank you dear... I hope it stays up there


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Dang, so sorry about the BFN *ERose* :hugs: . Still got my crossables crossed for you though! :af:

I'm glad the appt with the FS went well *oldermom*, even though it didn't bring with it the revelations I'm sure you were hoping for :hugs: . I hope she's able to get to the bottom of things though!


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Dang, so sorry about the BFN *ERose* :hugs: . Still got my crossables crossed for you though! :af:
> 
> I'm glad the appt with the FS went well *oldermom*, even though it didn't bring with it the revelations I'm sure you were hoping for :hugs: . I hope she's able to get to the bottom of things though!

Thanks! This lady wasn't condescending like the man was from the same hospital, but she was pretty convinced it was all a chromosomal issue. Obviously, I can't *prove* it isn't, I just have a hunch. The chemicals and BO before DD was born were from donor embryos (good quality ones), which would have nothing to do with my DNA! I can make good eggs, I do have a DD. Something else is amiss!
Gah!
Anyway, hope everyone is settling in with their loved ones right now! I am off to bed! :winkwink:


----------



## Driving280

Fandabby, sorry. Can they run hormone tests to see if hcg is doubling properly?


----------



## terripeachy

I'm safe in ABQ!
Oldermom-at least your doctor is trying to help, so that's good. I like your timeline as well. Two months of trying again is pretty reasonable. That's our timeline as well before we go get the HSG.

ERose-Sorry for the BFN. I hope the Clomid isn't playing mean tricks. I'm still feeling confident for you. 

SPP-Glad the hubs found some gifts. Phew! I hate last minute shopping too.

Smiles-You ARE the cutest.

Sis-I hope AF doesn't get you tomorrow morning. How miserable.

Miss Stacy-Your chart is looking great also. We're watching!!!


----------



## Smiles013

ERose....stay positive, some women don't receive a postive until well after they've missed their period; so you're still in the running until she shows. :thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.

Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!

Hahaha, yep- caught ya! That is what one of my FRER BFP's looked like- just like you I walked away thinking it was negative again, and then looked at it like 10 minutes later and saw the faintest of faint lines. This is your BFP!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Oldermom, I'm so afraid to get my hopes up! At 15dpo today, I feel like a real bfp would be darker, don't you think? I mean, it's sooo barely-there! And it's not like I'm only 11dpo or something. Aaah! It's killin me.


----------



## battyatty

ERosePW said:


> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!

Congratulations I'm gonna call it a BFP!
Ladies sorry I haven't been around. Been very busy for Christmas and no access to the internet even via my phone due to a huge storm that knocked out the antenna in my area! So I'm trying to catch up via my phone on a friends landline wifi! 

I could do with a little help. If any of you ladies could help? I have tested and it was a defo BFN at 14dpo after 3 days of AF. So it's not the cause of my problem, I did mention I was having cramps last week. Then my AF arrived but since then I have a dull ache with heaviness all the time since. What is really confusing me is my breasts are tender also??? My lower abdomen is actually tender! Is it a UTI or fribroids?? Anyone have any idea? Can't see doc now till new year!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!

I *want* to see it! I keep thinking maaaaaaaaybe I see a hint of something but IDK, I might have some serious line eye :haha: . I hope this is your BFP!!

Hope you ladies that get down with the Christmas holiday are having a great time! :xmas10:


----------



## oldermom1975

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!
> 
> I *want* to see it! I keep thinking maaaaaaaaybe I see a hint of something but IDK, I might have some serious line eye :haha: . I hope this is your BFP!!
> 
> Hope you ladies that get down with the Christmas holiday are having a great time! :xmas10:Click to expand...

Take a look at her other thread in the pregnancy tests section. It is easier to see in that pic! :)


----------



## oldermom1975

battyatty said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!
> 
> Congratulations I'm gonna call it a BFP!
> Ladies sorry I haven't been around. Been very busy for Christmas and no access to the internet even via my phone due to a huge storm that knocked out the antenna in my area! So I'm trying to catch up via my phone on a friends landline wifi!
> 
> I could do with a little help. If any of you ladies could help? I have tested and it was a defo BFN at 14dpo after 3 days of AF. So it's not the cause of my problem, I did mention I was having cramps last week. Then my AF arrived but since then I have a dull ache with heaviness all the time since. What is really confusing me is my breasts are tender also??? My lower abdomen is actually tender! Is it a UTI or fribroids?? Anyone have any idea? Can't see doc now till new year!Click to expand...

 The only time I felt that was right before AF when my endometriosis was at its worst. They could only definitively diagnose that with a lap. Sorry I can't be any more help!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

battyatty said:


> I could do with a little help. If any of you ladies could help? I have tested and it was a defo BFN at 14dpo after 3 days of AF. So it's not the cause of my problem, I did mention I was having cramps last week. Then my AF arrived but since then I have a dull ache with heaviness all the time since. What is really confusing me is my breasts are tender also??? My lower abdomen is actually tender! Is it a UTI or fribroids?? Anyone have any idea? Can't see doc now till new year!

Hmm, not sure what it could be batty. Doesn't sound like a UTI though. Possibly fibroids or endo like oldermom said? Hormonal wonkiness? So frustrating that you can't get in to the doc's 'til the new year! I hope it doesn't bother you too much 'til you can get in and see your provider :hugs: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!
> 
> I *want* to see it! I keep thinking maaaaaaaaybe I see a hint of something but IDK, I might have some serious line eye :haha: . I hope this is your BFP!!
> 
> Hope you ladies that get down with the Christmas holiday are having a great time! :xmas10:Click to expand...
> 
> Take a look at her other thread in the pregnancy tests section. It is easier to see in that pic! :)Click to expand...

Off to check it out :D .


----------



## ERosePW

DH wasn't able to see yesterday's. He thought I was crazy. But when he looked at this morning's test, even he couldn't deny there was a line there. He kept saying "But it's SO faint, it's barely there!" I think he just always assumed he'd look and see two bright pink lines. Anyway, I dont want to assume anything yet, or I'll be crushed if its nothing. So we'll see if it's any darker tomorrow.

batty, I'm so sorry you're having that.... i'm not sure what that could be. I sure wish I could help! 

SPP, your chart is still stellar. :)


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> DH wasn't able to see yesterday's. He thought I was crazy. But when he looked at this morning's test, even he couldn't deny there was a line there. He kept saying "But it's SO faint, it's barely there!" I think he just always assumed he'd look and see two bright pink lines. Anyway, I dont want to assume anything yet, or I'll be crushed if its nothing. So we'll see if it's any darker tomorrow.
> 
> batty, I'm so sorry you're having that.... i'm not sure what that could be. I sure wish I could help!
> 
> SPP, your chart is still stellar. :)

Do you have a pic that is closer? BTW, my DH said the same thing. Two days later he couldn't deny the pink line.

Sorry, I am such an enabler!! :p


----------



## Sis4Us

Erosehope that ine gets darker if it has color it's a BFP if it's Grey it's a Evap those Frer have been bad about them lately!!! GL

AFM I got AF for Xmas yay!!!!

Hope everyone else has a Better day!!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> DH wasn't able to see yesterday's. He thought I was crazy. But when he looked at this morning's test, even he couldn't deny there was a line there. He kept saying "But it's SO faint, it's barely there!" I think he just always assumed he'd look and see two bright pink lines. Anyway, I dont want to assume anything yet, or I'll be crushed if its nothing. So we'll see if it's any darker tomorrow.
> 
> batty, I'm so sorry you're having that.... i'm not sure what that could be. I sure wish I could help!
> 
> SPP, your chart is still stellar. :)

I totally see it on the other pic ERose and now I'm stalking your other thread, ha! :ninja: Is there color to it? 

I'm doing my best to ignore my chart since it's getting my hopes up, damnit :dohh: . I'm finding myself SS'ing too and I hate it :rolleyes: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Erosehope that ine gets darker if it has color it's a BFP if it's Grey it's a Evap those Frer have been bad about them lately!!! GL
> 
> AFM I got AF for Xmas yay!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a Better day!!!

Aww maaaannnnn!! I'm sorry she got you today Sis :hugs: . Gawd, she really has hideous timing :dohh: .


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Merry Christmas! Happy Holidays! Congratulations to all BFPs! Booo to AFs...

ERosePW, keeping FX for you!

AFM, I am 7dpo today. I do not symptom spotting, stopped long time ago. I ovulated quite late this month, so my testing day is December 30th now. 

Good luck to all!


----------



## ERosePW

SweetPotatoPi said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> DH wasn't able to see yesterday's. He thought I was crazy. But when he looked at this morning's test, even he couldn't deny there was a line there. He kept saying "But it's SO faint, it's barely there!" I think he just always assumed he'd look and see two bright pink lines. Anyway, I dont want to assume anything yet, or I'll be crushed if its nothing. So we'll see if it's any darker tomorrow.
> 
> batty, I'm so sorry you're having that.... i'm not sure what that could be. I sure wish I could help!
> 
> SPP, your chart is still stellar. :)
> 
> I totally see it on the other pic ERose and now I'm stalking your other thread, ha! :ninja: Is there color to it?
> 
> I'm doing my best to ignore my chart since it's getting my hopes up, damnit :dohh: . I'm finding myself SS'ing too and I hate it :rolleyes: .Click to expand...

I believe it is pink today. Yesterday I was unsure, but today I feel like I can see color. I know these pics are sorta crappy... It was hard to get very close with my phone. I just took a pic with a real camera, so if I get a chance today, I'll post that one. The fact that my DH saw it made my day! Funny that you're stalking my other thread too, ha!! I'm praying this line gets darker tomorrow.


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Erosehope that ine gets darker if it has color it's a BFP if it's Grey it's a Evap those Frer have been bad about them lately!!! GL
> 
> AFM I got AF for Xmas yay!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else has a Better day!!!

Sorry Sis! :flow:


----------



## fandabby

ERose - just had lil peek at your other thread, definitely see something. FX start of your BFP. Try loading it on www.canyouseealine.com, gives good picture output and you can change view to see if you can see it easier. 

SiS- sorry to hear AF came, good luck catching your egg nx cycle.

Batty - I suffer with fibroids and I get bloaty and heavy feeling in uterus when they play up, painful too. Can't say they have ever affected my boobs though. Without a scan can't say. For me have long heavy periods each cycle. Also a few hairs grow in a line from navel to pubic bone, not that noticeable but I know they are there and also scattered around nipples, these I have to pluck! Signs of fibroids.... good luck finding out what is going on.

Oldermom - glad you got seen and moving forward with finding out what could be going on. Fingers crossed she has it cracked within your timeframe.

GOOD luck to our upcoming testers. Sending you all lots of magical baby dust.

AFM - still spotting infact gone into a very light period. No major pain, just aware there is something going on with a bit of pressure too. No clots, so that's good isn't it. UK is a nightmare because when you early it's a suck and see what happens. I will phone EPU friday and ask to be scanned. They may not see anything as so early but will ask for bloods to be taken. As I amnit under MW yet under 8 weeks they may ask me to go through GP, idk. Visualising baby developing as lil one should, so time will tell.

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE - hugs to you all.


----------



## terripeachy

I'm finally checking in! I have to say that I can't really see anything, ERose, but I'm going to check the pregnancy test page. Oh, I'm SOOOOOOOO excited. I woke up thinking about your test. HA!!HA!!

More later...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Was just coming to ask how your were doing *fandabby* :hugs: . I so hope you're able to have some peace and enjoyment over your holiday even though things are so worrying right now.

Yay, glad you guys made it to the ABQ safely *terri* and glad you were able to sneak and check in :xmas4: . Hope you're having a great time! :xmas10:


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Was just coming to ask how your were doing *fandabby* :hugs: . I so hope you're able to have some peace and enjoyment over your holiday even though things are so worrying right now.
> 
> Yay, glad you guys made it to the ABQ safely *terri* and glad you were able to sneak and check in :xmas4: . Hope you're having a great time! :xmas10:

Thanks SweetPotato, is bit freaky feeling the pressures and having the blood flowing, is light and hoping it's just nesting deeper or the fibroids I have acting up. I'm going to do another CB digi friday morning before I call EPU in the hope it will say 3+ weeks, cause it should. Pretending it's a pregnancy period although no such thing exists but hey makes my mental state easier. So long as blood doesn't get heavier or clotty I will control my anxiety and stress levels with switching off and keeping busy.

Hope you're doing ok. When will you start testing?

:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

fandabby said:


> Thanks SweetPotato, is bit freaky feeling the pressures and having the blood flowing, is light and hoping it's just nesting deeper or the fibroids I have acting up. I'm going to do another CB digi friday morning before I call EPU in the hope it will say 3+ weeks, cause it should. Pretending it's a pregnancy period although no such thing exists but hey makes my mental state easier. So long as blood doesn't get heavier or clotty I will control my anxiety and stress levels with switching off and keeping busy.
> 
> Hope you're doing ok. When will you start testing?
> 
> :hugs: and :dust:

I've read some not so great stuff about those CB digis but I do hope you get your 3+ :hugs: . My mom bled like a period each month when she was preggers with me and my sis bled like a period each month when she was preggers with my nephew; with both of them this went on for about 6mths. I know that doesn't provide much comfort but I wanted to put it out there anyway :flower: .

I'll be testing around NYE :cold: . That will be after AF is due since I O'd early. Here's hoping The Witch keeps her distance! :wine:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Random rant:

Trying to locate the first Harry Potter book and put it on hold at our library but come to find out when they released it in the US they changed the title, the grammar, spelling, punctuation, and vocab to American English. WTF? I wanted to read the first book with DS1 not what it got sliced and diced into :xmas22: . I mean damn, seriously? Maybe it's a marketing thing so more people here would read it so more money gets made :shrug: . I find it seriously aggravating though :growlmad: . Ok, /rant, back to your regularly scheduled programming :haha: .


----------



## fandabby

SweetPotatoPi said:


> I've read some not so great stuff about those CB digis but I do hope you get your 3+ :hugs: . My mom bled like a period each month when she was preggers with me and my sis bled like a period each month when she was preggers with my nephew; with both of them this went on for about 6mths. I know that doesn't provide much comfort but I wanted to put it out there anyway :flower: .
> 
> I'll be testing around NYE :cold: . That will be after AF is due since I O'd early. Here's hoping The Witch keeps her distance! :wine:

Yeah a lady who scans told me they ain't particulary reliable, will soon find out. 

I have heard women can bleed through pregnancy, rare I guess. You think it's hereditary with your mum and sister ? I'm hanging onto being the pregnant woman with weird and wonderful medical mysteries. My consultant was always amazed at what I presented through my previous, used to shake his head at me. Being high risk with anti bodies my body behaved strange and he was always kept on his toes. Fingers crossed all is well.


Hope you get your dream for seeing in the NY= :bfp:


----------



## terripeachy

Sis-Sorry AF got you. She does have the worst timing!!

Lenka-I'm still eager for you to test before your big trip. I hope it's a :BFP:!!

SPP-Good call on waiting to test until New Years as well. How exciting!

AFM-I made sweet potato pie, fresh cranberry sauce, and all I have left is macaroni and cheese! My favorite! Everyone is happy with their presents and Santa was good to me!

ERose-I feel like the worst friend ever for not seeing that line, but I'm sure I'll see the next one you post. :hugs:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Checking in real quick. 

Sis4Us ~ So sorry af found you today of all days. :hugs:

ERosePW ~ I hope that line gets darker for you! After all this time you have waited for this, you are so deserving. :thumbup:

Fandabby ~ I hope all is going well for you. FX that it&#8217;s just some random bleeding.


----------



## Blueshoney

Sis-I'm sorry af came to ruin xmas. 
Erose-OMG you are totally pregnant. I am sooo excited for you!!! 
Fandabby-My aunt and mom both bled during their pregnancies. My aunt didn't even realize she was pregnant because she bleed each month. She didn't learn she was pregnant until she was 6 months along. She had only gained a few pounds until then! My mom bled for the first two months of her first and third pregnancy. We all came out healthy.


----------



## ERosePW

I love the support here. :) (although I'm totally freaking out on the inside, lol!)

Terri, I had to laugh out loud when I read your comment! You feel like a bad friend, LOL! You are too much! I can totally understand not being able to see those lines, they are squinters, and the pics didnt come out good.

I took these two with a real camera instead of my phone, but tbh, they're still kinda crappy since I had to get so close. But thought I'd attach for entertainment purposes anyway. ;)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 17









3 2013-12-25 20 31 48 (2).jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Sis4Us

I see a shadow on that last one hope it gets Darker Tom Erose!!! :)


----------



## Lenka78

I see a second line on all of them now!!! :happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Fandabby, I have heard that it's not that uncommon for some occasional bleeding during pregnancy. I hope the other girls' examples have given you some peace of mind and a little comfort. I know you're worried, which is only natural. But hopefully the thread has helped some. I'm sure you're totally fine!!

Sis, I'm so sorry AF came. I hope you were able to enjoy Christmas otherwise.

Lenka, I'm anxious for you to test. :) Fxd!!!!

SPP, I hope you get a nice New Years surprise. :) Btw, I didn't realize they hacked up the Harry Potter books for the US! Yikes! I guess that never occurred to me. Out of curiosity, did they do that with the Bridget Jones books too?

Terri, you just made me hungry all over again!

Thanks everyone for looking at my pics and pumping me up. Trying to stay down here on planet earth until i see something more definitive. But you all are so sweet with your kind words (yes terri, that includes you too! You're not expected to be a squinter just because I've now become one, ha!)


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERose, I'm nervously excited for you! I saw a shadow on your previous pics, and on these better pics definitely see a line, so congrats! Now I'm just crossing my fingers tight and hoping for a darker line for you over the next couple of days. You deserve this Christmas gift!!! 

Fandabby, I hope all is well with you. What a pain that you can't just run to the doc for some testing and reassurance. I think it's a great idea to use the weeks predictor and make sure you're on course. Might also not be a bad idea to use a few line tests over the next week or so to make sure things are maintaining. 

Charlie, I'm so happy for either your longer LP or...dare I hope!...BFP! Fingers crossed that it's the latter, but great either way!

Merry Christmas everyone, I hope you all had wonderful days with your loved ones!


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> Ok ladies, I'm really trying hard not to get my hopes up. Yesterday's test might've had the faintest of faint lines, but soooo faint that it looked like a shadow. So I didn't let myself believe it, and I assumed bfn. But I kept thinking about it. So last night I posted it to the hpt forum to see if anyone saw it, and almost everyone did (including oldermom, I was busted!). I POAS again today and still so faint that I'm just not sure.
> 
> Btw, Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates!

I can't see squat from my phone, which means I'll have to log in tomorrow from my PC and maybe I'll get to see it but I see quite a few people confirmed what you saw so I'll say congrats are in order! :happydance: Who-hoo!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldermom1975

I tried to order one of the books from Amazon when it first came out, but because they had come out in the UK first, they said they couldn't sell it to me in the US. I did some digging and found out that the language and slang terms were all different in the two 'sets' of books. It was quite a surprise!


----------



## oldermom1975

ERose, that last test is very easy to see now. :bfp:


----------



## Teva

Hi ladies, I'm excited about testing tomorrow!! However, I did ovulate later than expected this cycle so tomorrow is just 10dpo. Tomorrow's test might not be definitive but I'm still looking forward to it. ;)
ERosePW, I'm going to go back through the thread to look at your pic. Good luck!

Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## oldermom1975

:hugs: Fandabby, I had some light bleeding at 4 weeks and 8 weeks during the pregnancy with DD. It turned out to be a tiny SCH, which went away by itself. My OB/Gyn told me after the last one she had a rather large gush of blood at 12 weeks, and she was totally fine.
Again, I know nothing will ease your mind, but there is a great chance things will be ok.


----------



## oldermom1975

Teva said:


> Hi ladies, I'm excited about testing tomorrow!! However, I did ovulate later than expected this cycle so tomorrow is just 10dpo. Tomorrow's test might not be definitive but I'm still looking forward to it. ;)
> ERosePW, I'm going to go back through the thread to look at your pic. Good luck!
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!

Good luck Teva!


----------



## fandabby

oldermom1975 said:


> ERose, that last test is very easy to see now. :bfp:

Yes I agree, see it much easier. Congratulations and keep testing to see line darkening.


----------



## fandabby

Teva said:


> Hi ladies, I'm excited about testing tomorrow!! However, I did ovulate later than expected this cycle so tomorrow is just 10dpo. Tomorrow's test might not be definitive but I'm still looking forward to it. ;)
> ERosePW, I'm going to go back through the thread to look at your pic. Good luck!
> 
> Happy holidays, everyone!

Good luck testing tomorrow. Fingers crossed you get your BFP.


----------



## fandabby

Thanks ladies for all your support.

I tested this morning with cb digi and it said 3+ so that's good, my levels have progressed. Still bleeding. Will call EPU in morning and ask for scan to have it checked out.

Have a great Boxing Day....


----------



## AshNAmber

Good Morning Ladies!! I hope you all had a Merry Christmas and enjoyed spending time with Friends and Family.. I tried to catch up.. 

ERose So excited for your shadow :dance: I can't wait to see your line get darker!! What a awesome christmas gift!! 

Terri All what you made sounds yummy!! I hope you had a good trip to see your family and enjoying your self.. 

Sis I really hate that the damn witch came.. I really hope the NewYears brings your a New Surprise!! 

Oldermom I hope your doing well

AFM kinda confused.. I'm 10 DPO and having none of my normal PMS symptoms, No sore BBs, No cramps So really have No clue :shrug: The only thing I'v had so far was a sharp pain in by my left ovary early yesterday morning that lasted all day i felt it the worst when I walked.. It was bad enough that my family noticed the way I was walking and started to worry.. Told them if it lasted more then a few days I'll get it checked out.. Today it feels achy but doesn't hurt as bad as yesterday.. Temp jumped today and I' catching a cold blah... So just waiting and see what goes on the rest of this week.. I really want to test but of course to scared i'm going to see a BFN.. 

I found out that my boss has extended my early shift for the first few days of next week also.. So now i'm wondering should I continue to wake up early this weekend to temp or wake up at my "regular" time?


----------



## oldermom1975

fandabby said:


> Thanks ladies for all your support.
> 
> I tested this morning with cb digi and it said 3+ so that's good, my levels have progressed. Still bleeding. Will call EPU in morning and ask for scan to have it checked out.
> 
> Have a great Boxing Day....

Cool, 3+...that is very reassuring! I agree about the scan, we will be waiting on an update, and praying everything is fine. :flower:


----------



## charlie15

Fandabby, good to hear CB said 3+, hope you get some further tests at EPU ASAP. 

ERose, yey for what looks like a BFP!! Very happy Christmas :) 

I got AF this morning, which was expected I knew I wasn't preggers, we really didn't go for it last month with only 1 BD! Mainly as I totally lost my mojo with my 8 day LP last month.....so this month I have an 11 or 12 day LP and after 6 months of a crap LP I am :wohoo:

Next cycle some seriously fun BDing will happen :happydance:

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas


----------



## Teva

Well, the $20 worth of tests and the odd conversation with the cashier who just couldn't get his foot out of his mouth was worth it....
2 tests showed a very faint line and the CB digital said "Pregnant"!
Is there anything I should do now besides celebrate and call my doctor?!?!


----------



## jadoechols

Well, all the symptoms were there. THen a BFN followed closely by AF. So I'm out. 

Baby dust to those that haven't tested yet and Congrats to those that got their BFP!


----------



## AshNAmber

Congrats Teva!! :dance: 

Send some baby dust all our way :)

I'm sorry jadoechols :hugs: I hope next cycle is your cycle!


----------



## terripeachy

I have too much to read right now but EROSE!!! I SEE THE LINES!!!

I'm not a bad friend anymore. It's your turn!!! I can't EVEN believe I finally see it. Merry Christmas!! hee hee.

*calming down and going back a page to continue reading*


----------



## Teva

AshNAmber said:


> Congrats Teva!! :dance:
> 
> Send some baby dust all our way!

Thanks, AshNAmber! Baby dust IS headed out to each of you! (my phone doesn't give me the option of adding smilies anymore, so this baby dust is invisible. lol)

Sorry to see your BFN, jadoechols.


----------



## terripeachy

Happy Boxing Day!!

Fandabby-So excited that your test said 3+. Hopefully that is reassuring you that everything is ok. Yes, I would still call the doctor about the bleeding just to be sure, but I know I feel much better about everything.

Teva-Congrats!! That was a surprise for me. H&H 9 months. I'm so excited.

Jadoechols and Charlie15-Sorry babe. Next month is ours for sure. Lots of FUN BD'ing. hee hee. 

Ashley, SPP and ERose-Love those temp jumps!!

Lenka-What's the latest with you?

I'm missing a few, so hope you're doing well. I guess this is for Sis and Oldermom and whoever else I missed.

Huge hugs to all of you. Today we are going to the take the tram up the Sandia Mountains. Should be pretty fun. My MIL has a little anxiety about the elevation, but I'm hoping her son will stay with her so I can ride the tram! HA!!HA!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks Terri

Sounds like your having a blast!! :)


----------



## AshNAmber

Sweet (SPP) me and you will be testing looks like about the same time :dance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Sis-Sorry AF got you. She does have the worst timing!!
> 
> Lenka-I'm still eager for you to test before your big trip. I hope it's a :BFP:!!
> 
> SPP-Good call on waiting to test until New Years as well. How exciting!
> 
> AFM-I made sweet potato pie, fresh cranberry sauce, and all I have left is macaroni and cheese! My favorite! Everyone is happy with their presents and Santa was good to me!
> 
> ERose-I feel like the worst friend ever for not seeing that line, but I'm sure I'll see the next one you post. :hugs:

I've been wanting sweet potato pie so bad but I don't feel like making it :haha: . I want some mac n cheese and cranberry sauce now too :xmas13: . Glad Santa was so good to you! :xmas6:



ERosePW said:


> SPP, I hope you get a nice New Years surprise. :) Btw, I didn't realize they hacked up the Harry Potter books for the US! Yikes! I guess that never occurred to me. Out of curiosity, did they do that with the Bridget Jones books too?

Never occurred to me either ERose! I mean, good grief :rolleyes: . I don't know if they did it to Bridget Jones as well (another on my long list of reads to get to :haha: ) but I wouldn't doubt it :dohh: .



oldermom1975 said:


> I tried to order one of the books from Amazon when it first came out, but because they had come out in the UK first, they said they couldn't sell it to me in the US. I did some digging and found out that the language and slang terms were all different in the two 'sets' of books. It was quite a surprise!

Stupidly annoying isn't it! :wacko:



AshNAmber said:


> AFM kinda confused.. I'm 10 DPO and having none of my normal PMS symptoms, No sore BBs, No cramps So really have No clue :shrug: The only thing I'v had so far was a sharp pain in by my left ovary early yesterday morning that lasted all day i felt it the worst when I walked.. It was bad enough that my family noticed the way I was walking and started to worry.. Told them if it lasted more then a few days I'll get it checked out.. Today it feels achy but doesn't hurt as bad as yesterday.. Temp jumped today and I' catching a cold blah... So just waiting and see what goes on the rest of this week.. I really want to test but of course to scared i'm going to see a BFN..
> 
> I found out that my boss has extended my early shift for the first few days of next week also.. So now i'm wondering should I continue to wake up early this weekend to temp or wake up at my "regular" time?

Yeah, BFN's are the worst :xmas11: . Totally understanding wanting to hold out for a bit. I hope your cramping is getting better as the day rolls on! To keep some kind of consistency with things getting funked out by work maybe just temp at the earlier time and go back to sleep? Your therm has a memory feature yes? Or is that too annoying? You could temp at your regular time and just go with it though.



fandabby said:


> Thanks ladies for all your support.
> 
> I tested this morning with cb digi and it said 3+ so that's good, my levels have progressed. Still bleeding. Will call EPU in morning and ask for scan to have it checked out.
> 
> Have a great Boxing Day....

Yay for a 3+! :dance: Looking at Blueshoney's stories, maybe it certainly can be a genetic thing with the bleeding fandabby? Either way, I'm glad you've got a boost from the 3+ and we're all hoping for the best Friday! :hugs:



charlie15 said:


> Fandabby, good to hear CB said 3+, hope you get some further tests at EPU ASAP.
> 
> ERose, yey for what looks like a BFP!! Very happy Christmas :)
> 
> I got AF this morning, which was expected I knew I wasn't preggers, we really didn't go for it last month with only 1 BD! Mainly as I totally lost my mojo with my 8 day LP last month.....so this month I have an 11 or 12 day LP and after 6 months of a crap LP I am :wohoo:
> 
> Next cycle some seriously fun BDing will happen :happydance:
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely Christmas

So sorry she got you charlie :hugs: . Sounds like it's seriously on next cycle :D . Yay for a longer LP though! :thumbup:



Teva said:


> Well, the $20 worth of tests and the odd conversation with the cashier who just couldn't get his foot out of his mouth was worth it....
> 2 tests showed a very faint line and the CB digital said "Pregnant"!
> Is there anything I should do now besides celebrate and call my doctor?!?!

Woohoo!!! Congratulations Teva! :xmas8: Yep, that's pretty much all you do now :haha: . You've been through all this waiting to jump right into a fresh batch of more waiting lol.



jadoechols said:


> Well, all the symptoms were there. THen a BFN followed closely by AF. So I'm out.
> 
> Baby dust to those that haven't tested yet and Congrats to those that got their BFP!

:hugs: So sorry AF got you jadoechols.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Sweet (SPP) me and you will be testing looks like about the same time :dance:

Yay! I'm definitely down for having a testing buddy :friends: . It's scary testing alone! :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*terri*: I just looked up the Sandia Mountains and definitely hope you get to ride the tram! You guys are going to have so much fun! :xmas8:


----------



## AshNAmber

*grabs Sweets hand* We got this :drunk: :haha: 

Yea it does.. So I'll just test early now seeing how it really makes no since to go back and forth.. I'll go back to testing at 4 am when my boss decides to put me back on my normal shift (I hope is soooon) :wacko:


----------



## ERosePW

So, today is the first day I feel comfortable saying I got a BFP. :happydance: Since my line was darker this morning, I decided to try the digital about a half hour ago, and it was positive (which surprised me since I didnt use FMU, I just held my pee for four hours!). I can hardly believe I'm typing this. Almost exactly a year to the day! :happydance::happydance:

EDIT:
Actually, correction, its been over a year... I started trying in early Dec of last year though, so it feels like it's been exactly a year. ;)


----------



## ttcinseattle

Congrats ERose! This BFP is a true stocking stuffer! Can't think of anything better :) So happy for your husband and you. Wishing you a healthy and happy 9 months!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats Erose!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

Congrats ERose!! :dance: So excited for you.. here's to a H&H 9 Months!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

More congrats *ERose*!! How exciting! Best present ever :xmas10: . Enjoy every second! Even the crappy ones :haha: .


----------



## pearlsandbows

Think I posted on the old thread to be added onto Dec testers for 25th :(! Sorry! But I got my BFP :flower: ! SO HAPPY :) !
xo.


----------



## Lenka78

Wowowow so many BFPs!!!! :happydance:

Erose, Teva, congrats to you, ladies !!! H&H 9 months to you!!! 

fandabby, I hope everything is fine with your bean and it's just an occasional bleeding, which is quite common in the early pregnancy. FX for you!!! :hugs:

SweetPotato, I feel that you are next to share good news with us. Your chart looks very promising. Ash, so does yours. :winkwink:

Sorry for ladies who got AF. Such a bummer. :growlmad: 2014 is your year then!!!

AFM, 8dpo here. To me, this is the most relaxing time of the cycle. BD is done, do not have to worry about spotting or AF just yet... I am not sure when I am going to test. AF is due on the New Year eve and I usually start spotting a day before. 

Have a wonderful day ladies. :flower:


----------



## terripeachy

Well, MIL was too nervous to go on the tram, so we just did a little shopping instead.

Erose-I'm SO excited you finally put that green positive on FF. I was waiting for that. I am so excited that you're pregnant. Like SO excited. hee hee. Those tubes are open! hee hee.

Congrats also pearlsandbows!! H&H 9 months to you.

SPP-Sweet potato pie was really easy. It was my first year making it, but I had a good recipe. I might eat a piece now just to make you jealous. :) My sisters and I split cooking dinner now that my mom is no longer here, so we're all new at cooking all this food and trying to get it on the table on time. 

Does anyone want to start the January thread? It's a little early but everyone can think about it. Obviously, ttcinseattle, fandabby, ERose, Teva, pearlsandbows are not in the running. hee hee. Yay!!


----------



## oldermom1975

Teva said:


> Well, the $20 worth of tests and the odd conversation with the cashier who just couldn't get his foot out of his mouth was worth it....
> 2 tests showed a very faint line and the CB digital said "Pregnant"!
> Is there anything I should do now besides celebrate and call my doctor?!?!

Yay Teva!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ERosePW

Congrats to Teva and pearlsandbows!! :happydance:

Yes, there do seem to be a lot of BFPs coming from this thread right now. :)

terri, you're too sweet, thanks for such enthusiasm! It was weird to put that green positive up there. I think I'm still in disbelief! I'm gonna have to check in with all you ladies for sure, until I see you jump over to the pregnancy forums. I'm sure I'll be seeing you all over there very soon. :flower:


----------



## oldermom1975

Yay ERose!!!! :wohoo:
Congrats to you too, pearls, sorry we didn't see you on the other thread!


Sorry Charlie and jado about the dreaded witch. :devil:
I agree with Terri, next month is our month!!!

Sorry for me being MIA- I am hosting the inlaws for the next two weeks, so I will be on and off at even odder hours. For that reason, I should probably wait until at least Feb to host a thread (hopefully I won't need to...:blush: ). 

Glad you are having fun, Terri!
SPP, Ash, hope you ladies are living it up!
Everyone else: :wave:
Me, I am off to bed!!


----------



## MissStacy

Congrats to all the BFPs! So excited for everyone

This morning I woke up pretty bummed out. My temp went down a bit, I was hoping it would stay up. Woke up with my normal Pre AF symptoms, tummy troubles, emotional, etc. I cried the entire morning for no real reason at all, like literally cried into my bowl of cereal as I was eating it. Cried on my drive to work. Ugh. AF is due on Saturday


----------



## L.Ann.V

I've had 28, 27, & 25 day cycles since I started tracking on FF. I'm on CD 20. New Years Eve is CD 25, and I'm hoping to test if no signs of AF at that point. Best wishes to everyone!


----------



## fandabby

Teva said:


> Well, the $20 worth of tests and the odd conversation with the cashier who just couldn't get his foot out of his mouth was worth it....
> 2 tests showed a very faint line and the CB digital said "Pregnant"!
> Is there anything I should do now besides celebrate and call my doctor?!?!

Congratulations on your positive. Wishing you healthy 9 months to u and babes.


----------



## fandabby

pearlsandbows said:


> Think I posted on the old thread to be added onto Dec testers for 25th :(! Sorry! But I got my BFP :flower: ! SO HAPPY :) !
> xo.

Congratulations :thumbup: H&H 9 months..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

pearlsandbows said:


> Think I posted on the old thread to be added onto Dec testers for 25th :(! Sorry! But I got my BFP :flower: ! SO HAPPY :) !
> xo.

Congratulations pearlsandbows! Enjoy your pregnancy! :xmas23:



Lenka78 said:


> Wowowow so many BFPs!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Erose, Teva, congrats to you, ladies !!! H&H 9 months to you!!!
> 
> fandabby, I hope everything is fine with your bean and it's just an occasional bleeding, which is quite common in the early pregnancy. FX for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> SweetPotato, I feel that you are next to share good news with us. Your chart looks very promising. Ash, so does yours. :winkwink:
> 
> Sorry for ladies who got AF. Such a bummer. :growlmad: 2014 is your year then!!!
> 
> AFM, 8dpo here. To me, this is the most relaxing time of the cycle. BD is done, do not have to worry about spotting or AF just yet... I am not sure when I am going to test. AF is due on the New Year eve and I usually start spotting a day before.
> 
> Have a wonderful day ladies. :flower:

FX AF keeps her baggage far away from you Lenka! :dust:



terripeachy said:


> Well, MIL was too nervous to go on the tram, so we just did a little shopping instead.
> 
> Erose-I'm SO excited you finally put that green positive on FF. I was waiting for that. I am so excited that you're pregnant. Like SO excited. hee hee. Those tubes are open! hee hee.
> 
> Congrats also pearlsandbows!! H&H 9 months to you.
> 
> SPP-Sweet potato pie was really easy. It was my first year making it, but I had a good recipe. I might eat a piece now just to make you jealous. :) My sisters and I split cooking dinner now that my mom is no longer here, so we're all new at cooking all this food and trying to get it on the table on time.
> 
> Does anyone want to start the January thread? It's a little early but everyone can think about it. Obviously, ttcinseattle, fandabby, ERose, Teva, pearlsandbows are not in the running. hee hee. Yay!!

Ooooh, that's so wrong to eat that pie like that! :rofl: My mom's been gone for a decade now on NYE and one of the best gifts she left us kids was the ability to throw down in the kitchen :) . How awesome would that be if I got a BFP the day she died? Pretty sweet little full circle bit right there :cloud9: .



oldermom1975 said:


> Yay ERose!!!! :wohoo:
> Congrats to you too, pearls, sorry we didn't see you on the other thread!
> 
> 
> Sorry Charlie and jado about the dreaded witch. :devil:
> I agree with Terri, next month is our month!!!
> 
> Sorry for me being MIA- I am hosting the inlaws for the next two weeks, so I will be on and off at even odder hours. For that reason, I should probably wait until at least Feb to host a thread (hopefully I won't need to...:blush: ).
> 
> Glad you are having fun, Terri!
> SPP, Ash, hope you ladies are living it up!
> Everyone else: :wave:
> Me, I am off to bed!!

Have fun with the IL's oldermom! We'll catch you in the weirdest of the weird hours then :haha: . Nice little temp jump you're workin' there :thumbup: .



MissStacy said:


> Congrats to all the BFPs! So excited for everyone
> 
> This morning I woke up pretty bummed out. My temp went down a bit, I was hoping it would stay up. Woke up with my normal Pre AF symptoms, tummy troubles, emotional, etc. I cried the entire morning for no real reason at all, like literally cried into my bowl of cereal as I was eating it. Cried on my drive to work. Ugh. AF is due on Saturday

:hugs: I'm sorry you're feeling down MissStacy. The temp drops, even little ones, are so discouraging :nope: . Remember though, ttcinseattle had the drop then it went straight back up and BFP. So it ain't over 'til The Red Madame comes calling! FX and sending major :af: vibes to you. I'm pretty moody myself right now so I get what you're saying; we've all been there :flower: . 



L.Ann.V said:


> I've had 28, 27, & 25 day cycles since I started tracking on FF. I'm on CD 20. New Years Eve is CD 25, and I'm hoping to test if no signs of AF at that point. Best wishes to everyone!

First off, love your avvie :haha: . Hope the :witch: keeps her distance! Well now, there's certainly a few of us testing NYE isn't there :) .

Me, I'm trying to stay level-headed but I'm kind of failing :dohh: . And my chart is feeding the madness! :growlmad: I've started to hope and that pisses me off :haha: .


----------



## MissStacy

SweetPotatoPi said:


> And my chart is feeding the madness!

Your chart is looking amazing!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats to All the BFPs !!!!

:dust: to everyone waiting to test!!!!


----------



## AshNAmber

all these amazing charts we have going on here.. makes me wanna :dance: I'm really hoping we all have an EXTRA Happy New Year and a extra mini passenger on board while we celebrate... My chart makes me excited and nervous at the same time.. 

today at 11 DPO I have a head ache.. I'm sure that's from my cold I have going on.. Keep checking to make sure I'm not running fever so far no fever.. Really hoping that it's not messing with my temps to bad. My lower back hurts and I have this cramping that comes and goes but it feels like that cramping you get after you have ran for a while and side starts to cramp up and bb's are just kinda starting to feel achy at best but not to the touch.. :shrug: no clue what that's about.. AF due in 2 days..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MissStacy said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> And my chart is feeding the madness!
> 
> Your chart is looking amazing!Click to expand...

I'm absolutely cosigning with Ash here: my chart makes me excited and nervous :cold: . And I don't want to be either :dohh: . It doesn't help that the ladies up top have been feeling heavier the last few days and I'm passing completely out every night the last almost week at 9pm sharp, or earlier! Neither of which are PMS symptoms for me but my hormones have been in the garbage for so long it could easily be something related to that. My DH says I should drink some caffeine and stretch around 5pm, that should help. Well I don't care much for caffeine generally and I jog/run every day, I shouldn't be this damn exhausted :wacko: . I'm really irrationally irritated that the thought that I could be growing another human being hasn't crossed his mind :haha: ; or maybe it has and he hasn't mentioned it 'cause he doesn't want me to get mopy :-k (too late though!) I'm so pissy and agitated right now. And of course my temp dropped so I'm :devil: . Haha, hard to take my own PMA advice on temp drops :rofl: .


----------



## garfie

E R - I also saw your pregnancy test up in the other section - I meant to comment but then I was distracted:dohh: A HUGE CONGRATS anyway hun well done mama.:happydance::happydance:

Congrats to all the other ladies with BFPs as well - I'm not on here much so I don't remember all your names :winkwink:

Sorry to those that the witch got - :hugs: sis

Reading back seems like you all had a lovely Christmas - as did I we had the MIL/FIL over and I did all the cooking:happydance: and then we invited some friends over for tea - and it turned into a late one 4.00 am :dohh: that's why my chart has a floating high temp :haha: wouldn't have been so bad but Christmas eve was awoken at 1.30am, 4.30 am, 5.30am (oh the joys of autism):winkwink:

So today I am off to have my LSH/FSH and ruebella? bloods taken and hubby is booked in for his SA on Monday - :happydance: it has only taken them over 4 years and 5 losses to finally test him as well:blush:

Have a lovely day ladies and good luck for those who have testing dates coming up :dust::dust::dust: may you all get a belated Christmas present:happydance:

I will check in when I can again.

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Oh! Not to mention I'm short of breath! WTF? I shouldn't be short of breath running every day :shrug: . I've fallen all out into the SS abyss :dohh: . And I try not to SS ever b/c I know it makes no sense, ugh! :p


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

GL with the testing *garfie*! :dust: Let us know how things go :flower: . Sounds like the random high temp was totally worth the late tea :xmas4: . Glad you guys enjoyed your Christmas!


----------



## AshNAmber

SweetPotatoPi said:


> MissStacy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> And my chart is feeding the madness!
> 
> Your chart is looking amazing!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm absolutely cosigning with Ash here: my chart makes me excited and nervous :cold: . And I don't want to be either :dohh: . It doesn't help that the ladies up top have been feeling heavier the last few days and I'm passing completely out every night the last almost week at 9pm sharp, or earlier! Neither of which are PMS symptoms for me but my hormones have been in the garbage for so long it could easily be something related to that. My DH says I should drink some caffeine and stretch around 5pm, that should help. Well I don't care much for caffeine generally and I jog/run every day, I shouldn't be this damn exhausted :wacko: . I'm really irrationally irritated that the thought that I could be growing another human being hasn't crossed his mind :haha: ; or maybe it has and he hasn't mentioned it 'cause he doesn't want me to get mopy :-k (too late though!) I'm so pissy and agitated right now. And of course my temp dropped so I'm :devil: . Haha, hard to take my own PMA advice on temp drops :rofl: .Click to expand...

I'v been feeling so tired.. But I keep blaming everything on this cold I have. I'm so scared that's the only reason why my temps are high.. I can't believe Af is due in 2 days.. I want to test so bad in the AM but don't want to break my heart with a BFN.. and I refuse to drink caffeine :haha: I knew my temp was going to drop some today because it was so high yesterday if it went any higher id have a fever :haha:


----------



## Teva

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Oh! Not to mention I'm short of breath! WTF? I shouldn't be short of breath running every day :shrug: . I've fallen all out into the SS abyss :dohh: . And I try not to SS ever b/c I know it makes no sense, ugh! :p

Short of breath? That's my primary symptom!! Good luck and baby dust! :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> I'v been feeling so tired.. But I keep blaming everything on this cold I have. I'm so scared that's the only reason why my temps are high.. I can't believe Af is due in 2 days.. I want to test so bad in the AM but don't want to break my heart with a BFN.. and I refuse to drink caffeine :haha: I knew my temp was going to drop some today because it was so high yesterday if it went any higher id have a fever :haha:

You're so right about going into fever territory and we don't want that now do we? :haha: Thanks for the reminder Ash :) .



Teva said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Oh! Not to mention I'm short of breath! WTF? I shouldn't be short of breath running every day :shrug: . I've fallen all out into the SS abyss :dohh: . And I try not to SS ever b/c I know it makes no sense, ugh! :p
> 
> Short of breath? That's my primary symptom!! Good luck and baby dust! :)Click to expand...

Really? That's certainly helping with the PMA here Teva, thanks! :D


----------



## terripeachy

SPP-I cracked up about you being mad at hubs for not even thinking about others! Whether they are the size of a cell or not, he should know what's going on? What is wrong with him?? hee hee.

Ash-Keep thinking it's a cold, babe. HA!!HA!! Your chart is looking fabulous, but I'm with you guys in that you should remain positive, but not TOO positive until you take your test. A few more days now, right?

garfie-Tea sounds fun. Especially if it makes you stay up until 4am. I have never had a tea party like that! 

AFM-Nada. MIL went to the airport this morning, and hubs and I have one more day in beautiful NM. We went to the casino last night, and he won $200 on table games, and I won $29 on slots. He treated me and my sister to Starbucks this morning for getting up early and taking MIL to the airport. We are going to see the Harlem Globetrotters tomorrow night. That was his Christmas present since he's never seen them. I told him he hasn't lived if he hasn't seen them. HA!

AFM-fertility wise-just waiting for O day. I'm eager to get back to temping at my regular time. We had to check in for our flight super early, so I jumped up, went pee, checked in, laid back down and then remembered I was supposed to take my temp. HA!!HA!! Surprisingly, it's in the same range as it normally is. I guess moving doesn't affect me. 

Have a great day everyone. Oh, and thanks to whoever used my chart to sign up for Ffoe. I got 30 free days. Woohoo..


----------



## Smiles013

OMG!!!! Congrats ERose, Teva and Pearlsandbows on the BPF's. what a way to end the year! :happydance: did I miss anyone??? So many too keep track of but hey, that's a great thing. I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months! 

For everyone else who the witch paid a visit to this month, let's keep the door locked next month so she can't come back!

Good luck to everyone with upcoming Dr. appts and tests being taken. 

AFM....I'm 9 DPO so I'm just kicking back and trying to wait patiently. Lol. :coffee: Trying not to symptom check, read into my temps and pee on a thousand sticks but it's kiiiiiiillllllliiiiiiiinnnngggggg me!!!! :wacko: The witch is 6 days away but I am thinking about testing in NYE since I have a 1/2 appt and they are closed 1/1 and require 24 hour notice if cancellations. What to do, what to do? Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles-What is your 1/2 appointment for? I can't remember. I'm sure if you had to cancel they would allow it since 1/1 is a holiday, but doctors can be greedy so who knows.


----------



## Smiles013

Also.... Can someone tell me how to hide the BD line in FF??? In all my newness to charting I wanted to put all of what I thought was important and just realized the world can say when I've been gettin' it on!!!! Lmao. How embarrassing!!! :blush:


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Smiles-What is your 1/2 appointment for? I can't remember. I'm sure if you had to cancel they would allow it since 1/1 is a holiday, but doctors can be greedy so who knows.

Terri... It's my initial consult with the fertility specialist and from what I understand they'll run tests that day. I mean if I don't test and happen to test on the 1st or 2nd and it's positive I would hope they would be understanding. Sheesh. Lol


----------



## terripeachy

Smiles013 said:


> Also.... Can someone tell me how to hide the BD line in FF??? In all my newness to charting I wanted to put all of what I thought was important and just realized the world can say when I've been gettin' it on!!!! Lmao. How embarrassing!!! :blush:

HA!!HA!! I'll have to look on the FF sharing page. I think there is a checkbox that says whether you want that information or not, and I believe I specifically hid mine as well. Who cares really, but I figure I should probably hide SOME things. HA!!HA!! I do notice when people have it and they have PMs all the way across. hee hee. Those were the days! 

OK..go back to Ffoe homepage, login and go to sharing-chart thumbnails, get code. Then at the bottom of the page, there are checkboxes saying 'Auto Update', 'Publish Intercourse data' etc..If you uncheck public intercourse data, it should remove it. Not sure whether you have to save the code in your signature again. I think it will just delete that line once you uncheck the box and update. Try it and see. Let me know if you have troubles. I'll be online for a little bit.

As far as your appointment goes, I would just tell them what day you're on and if those tests are going to affect you and your baby. I figure since you already have an appointment it won't hurt to talk to someone. Just make sure you write all your questions down now so you won't forget to ask something. I always get nervous and feel rushed.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Also.... Can someone tell me how to hide the BD line in FF??? In all my newness to charting I wanted to put all of what I thought was important and just realized the world can say when I've been gettin' it on!!!! Lmao. How embarrassing!!! :blush:
> 
> HA!!HA!! I'll have to look on the FF sharing page. I think there is a checkbox that says whether you want that information or not, and I believe I specifically hid mine as well. Who cares really, but I figure I should probably hide SOME things. HA!!HA!! I do notice when people have it and they have PMs all the way across. hee hee. Those were the days!
> 
> As far as your appointment goes, I would just tell them what day you're on and if those tests are going to affect you and your baby. I figure since you already have an appointment it won't hurt to talk to someone. Just make sure you write all your questions down now so you won't forget to ask something. I always get nervous and feel rushed.Click to expand...


Great!!!! Now I'm really embarrassed knowing that someone may be looking at that and laughing!!! Lmao. I've tried everything I can think if to hide that line. I mean we all know where babies come from and stuff but still. Lol 

If I get a BFP, I will cancel that appt, no testing will be needed at that point. Lol.


----------



## terripeachy

I updated my post with directions. I don't laugh-I just notice. being a chart stalker and all, I am curious by nature.

Oh ok about the appointment. Makes sense.


----------



## AshNAmber

terripeachy said:


> SPP-I cracked up about you being mad at hubs for not even thinking about others! Whether they are the size of a cell or not, he should know what's going on? What is wrong with him?? hee hee.
> 
> Ash-Keep thinking it's a cold, babe. HA!!HA!! Your chart is looking fabulous, but I'm with you guys in that you should remain positive, but not TOO positive until you take your test. A few more days now, right?
> 
> garfie-Tea sounds fun. Especially if it makes you stay up until 4am. I have never had a tea party like that!
> 
> AFM-Nada. MIL went to the airport this morning, and hubs and I have one more day in beautiful NM. We went to the casino last night, and he won $200 on table games, and I won $29 on slots. He treated me and my sister to Starbucks this morning for getting up early and taking MIL to the airport. We are going to see the Harlem Globetrotters tomorrow night. That was his Christmas present since he's never seen them. I told him he hasn't lived if he hasn't seen them. HA!
> 
> AFM-fertility wise-just waiting for O day. I'm eager to get back to temping at my regular time. We had to check in for our flight super early, so I jumped up, went pee, checked in, laid back down and then remembered I was supposed to take my temp. HA!!HA!! Surprisingly, it's in the same range as it normally is. I guess moving doesn't affect me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. Oh, and thanks to whoever used my chart to sign up for Ffoe. I got 30 free days. Woohoo..

Yes ma'am 2 days till AF.. Think I may test tomorrow depends on how my temp looks [-o&lt; I'm nervous but me and Sweet (SPP) got this :friends: 

Man I would love nothing more then to think that my BFP is making me feel all groggy in the head and runny nose and such.. 

Way to go on the winnings at the casino.. It's always more fun when you win :thumbsup: 



Smiles013 said:


> Also.... Can someone tell me how to hide the BD line in FF??? In all my newness to charting I wanted to put all of what I thought was important and just realized the world can say when I've been gettin' it on!!!! Lmao. How embarrassing!!! :blush:

you know I thought about that the other day.. That everyone on this site pretty much knows when everyone is :sex: :haha: But i think giving that were all women wanting the same thing I don't find it embarrassing 



SweetPotatoPi said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> I'v been feeling so tired.. But I keep blaming everything on this cold I have. I'm so scared that's the only reason why my temps are high.. I can't believe Af is due in 2 days.. I want to test so bad in the AM but don't want to break my heart with a BFN.. and I refuse to drink caffeine :haha: I knew my temp was going to drop some today because it was so high yesterday if it went any higher id have a fever :haha:
> 
> You're so right about going into fever territory and we don't want that now do we? :haha: Thanks for the reminder Ash :) .
> 
> 
> No problem hun.. when you are you testing? I think I may tomorrow if my temp stays up..Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies I'm completely confused.... I only had a light flow Xmas and spotting yesterday that stopped last nite and this Am my temp shot up!! :shrug:

Could it be the Vitex???


----------



## ERosePW

Since most of you have experience with HPTs, and some even have children, i'm hoping you won't mind if I express a concern of mine here. Please let me know if you want me to get the heck off your thread already, I promise i'll understand! I'm wondering if I should be worried. My lines are still light, but they were at least progressing, and yesterday morning's line was frankly pretty nice. Well, suddenly I take one this morning, and its lighter than yesterday's. And being the freak that I've become, I tested again three hours later, and it's even a smidge lighter. I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?


----------



## fandabby

ERosePW said:


> Since most of you have experience with HPTs, and some even have children, i'm hoping you won't mind if I express a concern of mine here. Please let me know if you want me to get the heck off your thread already, I promise i'll understand! I'm wondering if I should be worried. My lines are still light, but they were at least progressing, and yesterday morning's line was frankly pretty nice. Well, suddenly I take one this morning, and its lighter than yesterday's. And being the freak that I've become, I tested again three hours later, and it's even a smidge lighter. I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?

Try not to worry, just remember everyone is different in terms of the hcg building up. As for colour depth, it can be that the dye is different strength in that pack, or you drank more than normal the night before so your wee in the morning is not as concentrated. My lines on some days looked the same or even a little lighter but then 2 days on darker again.

Keep busy and wait for your blood work.

I've switched off Midwife on holiday so need to wait for things to get back to normal so I'm hanging in until next week too. My bleeding is still light and cramp on and off but convincing myself pregnancy is progressing and lil one is forming nicely. Hang in there my dear. :hugs:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose sometimes it can just be more diluted from day to day so try not to worry!!!

I've seen it go both ways so get your bloods and go from there!! :hugs:


----------



## Lenka78

ERose, were there the same brand tests? I know it's easy said than done, but try not to worry. There is nothing you can do now and stress won't do you any good. Maybe take another test tomorrow morning? :hugs:


----------



## MissStacy

ERosePW said:



> I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?

I can't help you on the HPTs cuz i've never had a positive but i just wanted to express how I would go completely mad if I had to wait that long for blood work. I have seen that a lot on these threads that it can take days to find out. Whenever i have blood done at my clinic it gets processed within hours and I can log on to my clinic chart and see the results. I would be so frustrated if I couldn't!

AFM, my temp dropped a lot this morning. I also had a bit of pink spotting when I went to bathroom a bit ago. I never spot before AF but with this clomid everything has been weird my last few cycles. I am pretty sure I'm out. I just hate that there are weird things that get your hopes up. I havent had my normal AF cramps, I've had like sharp twinges and different feelings, not the deep achey cramps I normally get. Plus I am still crying like a baby over everything! Probably just the stress of it all. I'm sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow morning.

Best of luck to everyone else who is still waiting to test this month or currently trying to catch the egg!
:dust:


----------



## Lenka78

Smiles, I am also 9dpo! :happydance: My LP is 12 days though. 

Terri, yay for winning 229$!!! Plenty for hpt next cycle! :haha:

SweetPotato, I read that shortness of breath is one good symptom... Not getting your hopes up though. :winkwink:

Ash, from what I heard, cold is also a pregnancy symptom, because our immune system gets depressed in the very early pregnancy. FX!!!

Ladies, you all have a beautiful Friday. :flower:

EDIT: I woke up several times last night having nausea and a sore throat. Having nausea this time of the cycle is common to me, but a sore throat.... Hmmm...


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks Lenka! Yeah, I think I will be able to splurge this time around. hee hee. Ooh, a sore throat&#8230;j/k. We'll see how it plays out.

ERose-I don't know your answer, but you know good and well that we would never kick you off our threads. You're turning into a nut. HA!!HA!! I am sure that everything is just fine. Your HCG is still building I'm sure. I would wait a few more days to test again or just wait until Monday for your results.

Ashley-I've heard the same as Lenka regarding your immune system. :shrug:

Sis-Not sure about Vitex or whatever. Maybe you weren't completely out yet. Hmmm...


----------



## ttcinseattle

ERosePW said:


> Since most of you have experience with HPTs, and some even have children, i'm hoping you won't mind if I express a concern of mine here. Please let me know if you want me to get the heck off your thread already, I promise i'll understand! I'm wondering if I should be worried. My lines are still light, but they were at least progressing, and yesterday morning's line was frankly pretty nice. Well, suddenly I take one this morning, and its lighter than yesterday's. And being the freak that I've become, I tested again three hours later, and it's even a smidge lighter. I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?

I agree, your line yesterday was looking pretty nice, but as visible as it is it's still on the light side. I would say that when they're that light it can be hard to see progression within just 24 hours. I've definitely stared at two light lines worrying about which is darker. Do you have a pic you can post of this morning vs. yesterday? I would ignore the one from 3 hours ago because it wasn't FMU. 

It's much easier to see progression with tests 48 hours apart, so test again in the morning, and I think you'll have your answer. I know you must be so stressed right now, and being totally honest with you I would be too. But unless the test from this morning was hugely obviously lighter than yesterday's test, I think there's a lot of factors that could be involved, from tests from different lots to diluted urine, etc. So don't get too paranoid yet, but definitely test in the morning. Think of it like temps - you don't want to freak out about every tiny drop in temperature, it's the steady drops in a row that indicate AF. 

Every finger and toe crossed for you, ERose! :hugs:

Edited to add, I just thought to look at your temps, and they are reassuring. When my tests were lightening last month with a CP, my temp was dropping too.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> Also.... Can someone tell me how to hide the BD line in FF??? In all my newness to charting I wanted to put all of what I thought was important and just realized the world can say when I've been gettin' it on!!!! Lmao. How embarrassing!!! :blush:
> 
> HA!!HA!! I'll have to look on the FF sharing page. I think there is a checkbox that says whether you want that information or not, and I believe I specifically hid mine as well. Who cares really, but I figure I should probably hide SOME things. HA!!HA!! I do notice when people have it and they have PMs all the way across. hee hee. Those were the days!
> 
> OK..go back to Ffoe homepage, login and go to sharing-chart thumbnails, get code. Then at the bottom of the page, there are checkboxes saying 'Auto Update', 'Publish Intercourse data' etc..If you uncheck public intercourse data, it should remove it. Not sure whether you have to save the code in your signature again. I think it will just delete that line once you uncheck the box and update. Try it and see. Let me know if you have troubles. I'll be online for a little bit.
> 
> As far as your appointment goes, I would just tell them what day you're on and if those tests are going to affect you and your baby. I figure since you already have an appointment it won't hurt to talk to someone. Just make sure you write all your questions down now so you won't forget to ask something. I always get nervous and feel rushed.Click to expand...

Thanks Terri...I'll try it from my laptop. I can't seem to do it from my phone.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERose: Stick around, we like you here! And don't worry so much about one test, trends are something to be concerned about, but not one test (and even a group of tests can be wrong). The definitive is blood levels, so relax as best as you can. :flower:

SPP and Ash: You guys are cracking me up! I would say relax but I know that is impossible at this point. I am rooting for you!

Terri: Yay for extra money! I think you know what I would do with it.... :p
Enjoy your last day in NM!

Miss Stacy: You never know, your temp may shoot up tomorrow. Keep the faith until the red witch flies!!

Sis: I have never taken Vitex, but I have read that it can mess with your cycles. Do you have a cheapie test to rule a pregnancy out? :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> Since most of you have experience with HPTs, and some even have children, i'm hoping you won't mind if I express a concern of mine here. Please let me know if you want me to get the heck off your thread already, I promise i'll understand! I'm wondering if I should be worried. My lines are still light, but they were at least progressing, and yesterday morning's line was frankly pretty nice. Well, suddenly I take one this morning, and its lighter than yesterday's. And being the freak that I've become, I tested again three hours later, and it's even a smidge lighter. I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?

Ummmmm.....you better not go anywhere! Terri needs a chart co-stalker! Lol

As for the lines getting lighter, I would say brand of the test, time of day and amount of fluid intake prior to testing are all determining factors. As hard as it is to relax, try to. I know , I know easier said than done. The time is gonna feel like it's taking an eternity for Monday to get here but Monday will come. Have any hobbies that may help keep your mind off of it? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> SPP-I cracked up about you being mad at hubs for not even thinking about others! Whether they are the size of a cell or not, he should know what's going on? What is wrong with him?? hee hee.
> 
> Ash-Keep thinking it's a cold, babe. HA!!HA!! Your chart is looking fabulous, but I'm with you guys in that you should remain positive, but not TOO positive until you take your test. A few more days now, right?
> 
> garfie-Tea sounds fun. Especially if it makes you stay up until 4am. I have never had a tea party like that!
> 
> AFM-Nada. MIL went to the airport this morning, and hubs and I have one more day in beautiful NM. We went to the casino last night, and he won $200 on table games, and I won $29 on slots. He treated me and my sister to Starbucks this morning for getting up early and taking MIL to the airport. We are going to see the Harlem Globetrotters tomorrow night. That was his Christmas present since he's never seen them. I told him he hasn't lived if he hasn't seen them. HA!
> 
> AFM-fertility wise-just waiting for O day. I'm eager to get back to temping at my regular time. We had to check in for our flight super early, so I jumped up, went pee, checked in, laid back down and then remembered I was supposed to take my temp. HA!!HA!! Surprisingly, it's in the same range as it normally is. I guess moving doesn't affect me.
> 
> Have a great day everyone. Oh, and thanks to whoever used my chart to sign up for Ffoe. I got 30 free days. Woohoo..

:haha: IKR?! I must be out of my mind for even entertaining that he'd notice that lol. I even knew how ridiculous it was, nevertheless :rolleyes: . TTC makes you full of crazy! :rofl: And score! Ya'll won $229, now that's the way to do it, ha!



Smiles013 said:


> OMG!!!! Congrats ERose, Teva and Pearlsandbows on the BPF's. what a way to end the year! :happydance: did I miss anyone??? So many too keep track of but hey, that's a great thing. I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> For everyone else who the witch paid a visit to this month, let's keep the door locked next month so she can't come back!
> 
> Good luck to everyone with upcoming Dr. appts and tests being taken.
> 
> AFM....I'm 9 DPO so I'm just kicking back and trying to wait patiently. Lol. :coffee: Trying not to symptom check, read into my temps and pee on a thousand sticks but it's kiiiiiiillllllliiiiiiiinnnngggggg me!!!! :wacko: The witch is 6 days away but I am thinking about testing in NYE since I have a 1/2 appt and they are closed 1/1 and require 24 hour notice if cancellations. What to do, what to do? Lol

<- - -*chanting* NYE, NYE, NYE!! :haha: I'm terrible, ignore me :blush: . Or take a NYE :test: .



AshNAmber said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> I'v been feeling so tired.. But I keep blaming everything on this cold I have. I'm so scared that's the only reason why my temps are high.. I can't believe Af is due in 2 days.. I want to test so bad in the AM but don't want to break my heart with a BFN.. and I refuse to drink caffeine :haha: I knew my temp was going to drop some today because it was so high yesterday if it went any higher id have a fever :haha:
> 
> You're so right about going into fever territory and we don't want that now do we? :haha: Thanks for the reminder Ash :) .Click to expand...
> 
> No problem hun.. when you are you testing? I think I may tomorrow if my temp stays up..Click to expand...

I've been wondering if I should just take the plunge and go for it tomorrow since whether it's BFN or not I'll have it over with! lol The suspense is doing terrible things to the last of my frayed nerves :wacko: . It'll be 13DPO for me tomorrow and that's when I got a BFP for my DS2 so thinking about going for it. Should we do it Ash?! *bites nails*



Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies I'm completely confused.... I only had a light flow Xmas and spotting yesterday that stopped last nite and this Am my temp shot up!! :shrug:
> 
> Could it be the Vitex???

It certainly might be the Vitex Sis. My temps used to be really low over this last year but since I've been taking Vitex the last few months they've risen nicely :thumbup: . Or maybe, just maaaaaybe it wasn't your AF??



ERosePW said:


> Since most of you have experience with HPTs, and some even have children, i'm hoping you won't mind if I express a concern of mine here. Please let me know if you want me to get the heck off your thread already, I promise i'll understand! I'm wondering if I should be worried. My lines are still light, but they were at least progressing, and yesterday morning's line was frankly pretty nice. Well, suddenly I take one this morning, and its lighter than yesterday's. And being the freak that I've become, I tested again three hours later, and it's even a smidge lighter. I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?

Gonna go with terri on you being mad woman! :tease: I think we'd actually be more butthurt if you just up and disappeared :haha: . And yeah, try not to worry :flower: . I never even knew about progression until I got pregnant in September of last year with first pregnancy 2005 and second 2009. Before September 2012 I'd always heard a line was a line. Glad I had no idea what a progression was when I was preggers with DS's 1 and 2! I think otherwise I would have driven myself insane :p . I know it's next to impossible not to worry but keep telling yourself "Today I am pregnant, today I am happy!" :hugs:



MissStacy said:


> ERosePW said:
> 
> 
> I had blood test at dr. today, but won't know until Mon. Am i being too paranoid, or should I be concerned that today's are lighter than yesterday's?
> 
> I can't help you on the HPTs cuz i've never had a positive but i just wanted to express how I would go completely mad if I had to wait that long for blood work. I have seen that a lot on these threads that it can take days to find out. Whenever i have blood done at my clinic it gets processed within hours and I can log on to my clinic chart and see the results. I would be so frustrated if I couldn't!
> 
> AFM, my temp dropped a lot this morning. I also had a bit of pink spotting when I went to bathroom a bit ago. I never spot before AF but with this clomid everything has been weird my last few cycles. I am pretty sure I'm out. I just hate that there are weird things that get your hopes up. I havent had my normal AF cramps, I've had like sharp twinges and different feelings, not the deep achey cramps I normally get. Plus I am still crying like a baby over everything! Probably just the stress of it all. I'm sure AF will be here tonight or tomorrow morning.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone else who is still waiting to test this month or currently trying to catch the egg!
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hate the temp drop, bah. I'm sorry the Clomid is messing with your ability to gauge what's up Miss Stacy. I hope AF drops her phone in the toilet but if she does come calling I hope next cycle is yours doll :flower: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

oldermom1975 said:


> ERose: Stick around, we like you here! And don't worry so much about one test, trends are something to be concerned about, but not one test (and even a group of tests can be wrong). The definitive is blood levels, so relax as best as you can. :flower:
> 
> SPP and Ash: You guys are cracking me up! I would say relax but I know that is impossible at this point. I am rooting for you!
> 
> Terri: Yay for extra money! I think you know what I would do with it.... :p
> Enjoy your last day in NM!
> 
> Miss Stacy: You never know, your temp may shoot up tomorrow. Keep the faith until the red witch flies!!
> 
> Sis: I have never taken Vitex, but I have read that it can mess with your cycles. Do you have a cheapie test to rule a pregnancy out? :hugs:

Oh honey, I am so far from relaxation at this point; it's the stupid chart and stuff! :grr: If it was being completely ridiculous I'd just flip it off :haha: but coupled up with these "symptoms" and I'm up a creek :dohh: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

How you doin' fandabby? :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Ash, SPP and Miss Stacy-You might as well just test in the morning. If you have 'em, and you have pee to hold-keep it until the morning. HA!!HA!! But..I know the heartbreak of a BFN because I actually got one (jerks!), so if you really want to wait, you know I understand.

Next we have Smiles, dylis and Lenka, and that rounds us out I believe.

This is getting to be a VERY intriguing thread. I believe we have at least 6 more BFPs on the way! Boop boop.


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotato......you have me :rofl: I swear! Okay, okay....I'll test on NYE.....uggghh the pressure! 

Lenka....yeah, we're DPO buddies. :happydance:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

terripeachy said:


> Ash, SPP and Miss Stacy-You might as well just test in the morning. If you have 'em, and you have pee to hold-keep it until the morning. HA!!HA!! But..I know the heartbreak of a BFN because I actually got one (jerks!), so if you really want to wait, you know I understand.
> 
> Next we have Smiles, dylis and Lenka, and that rounds us out I believe.
> 
> This is getting to be a VERY intriguing thread. I believe we have at least 6 more BFPs on the way! Boop boop.

:haha: That's all the push I need to pop open that test in the AM lol. At this point I just want it done with, ha!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Smiles013 said:


> SweetPotato......you have me :rofl: I swear! Okay, okay....I'll test on NYE.....uggghh the pressure!
> 
> Lenka....yeah, we're DPO buddies. :happydance:

:haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

I'm starting to wonder if the magnesium oil I've been using is what's making me have shortness of breath :shrug: . Gonna shelve that for a bit methinks...


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Maybe it's responsible for the breasticular activity too :huh: .


----------



## terripeachy

You are too easy. HA!!HA!! I hope it's positive tomorrow, or I'll be the jerk. Maybe Ashley has some willpower around here! TBD&#8230;.


----------



## moni77

COngrats to all the BFPs this week!!! Looking good ladies!

AFM - STILL WAITING... the blood test on MOnday came back negative but confirmed ovulation...not sure what is going on. I am officially day 33 of my cycle (previous high was 29) and 24 days past the trigger shot - which should mean 22 days past ovulation! Doctor says to just continue to wait for AF. Ugh!


----------



## Sis4Us

Well ladies I feel like I should have just stayed Home today!! :nope:

Went for my scan and got told that I had a issue in my lining after my nurse saying it looked like a Friend and getting excited I was shot down after 2 more eyes and Drs opinion said its a Polyp!! :cry:

I have to go for a Hysterogram on Tue and go from there!!

Hope everyone has better news than I!!! GL to testers


----------



## kfs1

Well, I'm officially a jerk. My sister-in-law announces that she's pregnant with her second tonight and I start bawling as soon as I make it out the door. I'm 35 and she's in her 20's so everyone was expecting me and my husband to be next. I felt so humiliated which is so stupid, I know, and I hate myself for getting so upset. I just felt like everyone was staring at me (which I'm sure was in my head) and I literally couldn't control it. Ugggggh. :(


----------



## Sis4Us

Been there try not to be so Hard on yourself kfs1!!!! :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

Awww kfs1,it's ok. You are not a jerk and I know that you are truly happy for your brother/SIL. It's just hard when you want something so badly and it seems that it is happening to everyone but you. You and your husband will be next. I have full faith that it'll happen soon. :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies I feel like I should have just stayed Home today!! :nope:
> 
> Went for my scan and got told that I had a issue in my lining after my nurse saying it looked like a Friend and getting excited I was shot down after 2 more eyes and Drs opinion said its a Polyp!! :cry:
> 
> I have to go for a Hysterogram on Tue and go from there!!
> 
> Hope everyone has better news than I!!! GL to testers

Well hun, that sucks. This is something they can fix, though. Keep us posted, I am sure someone on this thread has had a polypectomy and can tell you their experiences. :hugs:




kfs1 said:


> Well, I'm officially a jerk. My sister-in-law announces that she's pregnant with her second tonight and I start bawling as soon as I make it out the door. I'm 35 and she's in her 20's so everyone was expecting me and my husband to be next. I felt so humiliated which is so stupid, I know, and I hate myself for getting so upset. I just felt like everyone was staring at me (which I'm sure was in my head) and I literally couldn't control it. Ugggggh. :(

A lot of us have been there. :hugs: You are NOT a jerk.


----------



## Smiles013

kfs1 said:


> Well, I'm officially a jerk. My sister-in-law announces that she's pregnant with her second tonight and I start bawling as soon as I make it out the door. I'm 35 and she's in her 20's so everyone was expecting me and my husband to be next. I felt so humiliated which is so stupid, I know, and I hate myself for getting so upset. I just felt like everyone was staring at me (which I'm sure was in my head) and I literally couldn't control it. Ugggggh. :(

KFS1.....you are NOT a jerk, what you felt was a truly natural and honest reaction. TTC can wreak havoc on your emotions. Big :hugs: to you.


----------



## garfie

Sis - Sorry you are going through hope it's a quick fix for you:hugs:

Kfs - Been there and sadly worn that t-shirt :cry: it will get easier hun.

Older - How are you hun?:hugs:

Terri - Your break sounds like fun:happydance:

ER - How are you this morning hun - have you tested again?:hugs:

AFM - Yesterday I went for my blood tests and whilst I was waiting for hubby to pick me up (NHS car parking is a joke) I saw this woman stood outside in her slippers obviously pregnant smoking and giving me the evils:shrug: ok each to there own but come on what had I done ok maybe she could read my mind:haha:

So I managed to sneak back on here as hubby is on his xbox one - but wowzers after Christmas my house looks like a bomb has exploded - so today housework:wacko:

Any ladies about to test? 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Smiles013

So I was impatient and took a test or two yesterday and nothing. Something kept telling me to take a couple more tests this morning and I did. Does anyone else see what I see???? I'm not gonna get excited or anything, too afraid to get my hopes up.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Smiles013

Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies I feel like I should have just stayed Home today!! :nope:
> 
> Went for my scan and got told that I had a issue in my lining after my nurse saying it looked like a Friend and getting excited I was shot down after 2 more eyes and Drs opinion said its a Polyp!! :cry:
> 
> I have to go for a Hysterogram on Tue and go from there!!
> 
> Hope everyone has better news than I!!! GL to testers

Sis.....big :hugs: Sending well wishes that all will be well on your end soon!


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Maybe it's responsible for the breasticular activity too :huh: .

SPP....I so love your words!! You make my day when I read your posts. Lol


----------



## garfie

Smiles - Me me me I see it - woohoo :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oldermom1975

Smiles013 said:


> So I was impatient and took a test or two yesterday and nothing. Something kept telling me to take a couple more tests this morning and I did. Does anyone else see what I see???? I'm not gonna get excited or anything, too afraid to get my hopes up.

I see it! I see it!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

garfie said:


> Sis - Sorry you are going through hope it's a quick fix for you:hugs:
> 
> Kfs - Been there and sadly worn that t-shirt :cry: it will get easier hun.
> 
> Older - How are you hun?:hugs:
> 
> Terri - Your break sounds like fun:happydance:
> 
> ER - How are you this morning hun - have you tested again?:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Yesterday I went for my blood tests and whilst I was waiting for hubby to pick me up (NHS car parking is a joke) I saw this woman stood outside in her slippers obviously pregnant smoking and giving me the evils:shrug: ok each to there own but come on what had I done ok maybe she could read my mind:haha:
> 
> So I managed to sneak back on here as hubby is on his xbox one - but wowzers after Christmas my house looks like a bomb has exploded - so today housework:wacko:
> 
> Any ladies about to test?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

With so many women wanting to have healthy babies and trying to have them I do get angry when I see a pregnant woman smoking; I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't judge but I do.


----------



## oldermom1975

garfie said:


> Older - How are you hun?:hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - Yesterday I went for my blood tests and whilst I was waiting for hubby to pick me up (NHS car parking is a joke) I saw this woman stood outside in her slippers obviously pregnant smoking and giving me the evils:shrug: ok each to there own but come on what had I done ok maybe she could read my mind:haha:
> 
> So I managed to sneak back on here as hubby is on his xbox one - but wowzers after Christmas my house looks like a bomb has exploded - so today housework:wacko:
> 
> Any ladies about to test?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I am doing ok, hun! :)
When do you find out about your blood tests?
LOL about your reaction to the smoking woman. I do understand it is hard to quit smoking, but geez. She probably has been given a hard time by someone, hence the looks. Who knows. People confuse the crap out of me! :wacko:


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Finally have a chance to get on here! My in laws made sure my life was too busy the past couple days, so now I need to catch up.

Fandabby ~ Yay, for 3+ weeks! That's a good sign.

Charlie ~ So sorry af got you. :hugs:

Teva ~ Big congrats! :happydance: H&H 9 months!

jadoechols ~ Sorry af found you as well. :hugs:

ERose ~ I'm so excited for you! Huge congrats! :happydance: H&H 9 months!

Pearls ~ No worries. I'll go ahead and add you anyway. Congrats! H&H 9 months!

Stacy ~ :hugs:

Moni ~ Sorry you're in limbo. :hugs: I hope you get answers soon!

Sis ~ :hugs: I'm sorry about your day yesterday.

kfs ~ That is completely understandable. You are not a jerk. I've been there before too.

Smiles ~ Congrats! H&H 9 months!

AFM ~ Have some major testing list updating! :haha:


----------



## MissStacy

Well the :witch: came on full force so I'm out. This was a weird cycle with the pre AF spotting. On to the next month!

When I had my first infertility appt with my OB she asked if I had painful periods and I said I don't think so I guess they are normal? So I was talking to my girlfriends last night, trying to get some input. And they can all function normally on their periods, cramping but nothing major. When I get my period I have to be curled up in the fetal position for 2 or 3 days with a heating pad or hot water bottle on my stomach because it hurts so bad. I also get so sick that sometimes I throw up. I have called in to work before due to my period due to cramps and body aches.

I am just curious what other people experience? I see the head OB of our clinic on the 9th about further testing, possibly getting an HSG and want to talk to him about this.


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Let me know if I missed something or got something wrong!

ERose ~ if you don't like the shocked face, let me know and I'll change it. I figured that would be good for you since you had been trying over a year. I know I'd want the shocked face if I were in your shoes.


----------



## garfie

Miss Stacey - Also ask about endometerosis? - I have that and that can cause very painful periods - it's where the lining of the womb does not come away fully.

TMI - are your periods clotty and dark?

Sorry Ladies:blush:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Sis4Us said:


> Well ladies I feel like I should have just stayed Home today!! :nope:
> 
> Went for my scan and got told that I had a issue in my lining after my nurse saying it looked like a Friend and getting excited I was shot down after 2 more eyes and Drs opinion said its a Polyp!! :cry:
> 
> I have to go for a Hysterogram on Tue and go from there!!
> 
> Hope everyone has better news than I!!! GL to testers

Aw man, that just sucks Sis, I'm sorry :hugs: . I hope they can get things taken care of ASAP.



kfs1 said:


> Well, I'm officially a jerk. My sister-in-law announces that she's pregnant with her second tonight and I start bawling as soon as I make it out the door. I'm 35 and she's in her 20's so everyone was expecting me and my husband to be next. I felt so humiliated which is so stupid, I know, and I hate myself for getting so upset. I just felt like everyone was staring at me (which I'm sure was in my head) and I literally couldn't control it. Ugggggh. :(

Oh doll :hugs: , you *ARE NOT* a jerk! Many, if not most, of us have been here many, many, many times over. We don't understand why it's happening for everybody but us and it hurts and it feels horrible. Don't beat yourself up; all of your emotions, wherever they may fall, are valid and necessary in this TTC insanity :hugs: . 



Smiles013 said:


> So I was impatient and took a test or two yesterday and nothing. Something kept telling me to take a couple more tests this morning and I did. Does anyone else see what I see???? I'm not gonna get excited or anything, too afraid to get my hopes up.

Ha! Didn't even have to enlarge the pic to see it! Woohoo darlin'! That's a pretty BFP you got there! :wohoo: <3 :dust:



Smiles013 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> Maybe it's responsible for the breasticular activity too :huh: .
> 
> SPP....I so love your words!! You make my day when I read your posts. LolClick to expand...

:haha: Webster bends to my will and insolence! :rofl:



Smiles013 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Sis - Sorry you are going through hope it's a quick fix for you:hugs:
> 
> Kfs - Been there and sadly worn that t-shirt :cry: it will get easier hun.
> 
> Older - How are you hun?:hugs:
> 
> Terri - Your break sounds like fun:happydance:
> 
> ER - How are you this morning hun - have you tested again?:hugs:
> 
> AFM - Yesterday I went for my blood tests and whilst I was waiting for hubby to pick me up (NHS car parking is a joke) I saw this woman stood outside in her slippers obviously pregnant smoking and giving me the evils:shrug: ok each to there own but come on what had I done ok maybe she could read my mind:haha:
> 
> So I managed to sneak back on here as hubby is on his xbox one - but wowzers after Christmas my house looks like a bomb has exploded - so today housework:wacko:
> 
> Any ladies about to test?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> With so many women wanting to have healthy babies and trying to have them I do get angry when I see a pregnant woman smoking; I'm sorry, I know I shouldn't judge but I do.Click to expand...

Shoot, I'm a major judgey face but just like Pierre "I don't care!" :haha: (anybody remember that tune? :D ) I just know how to keep things in perspective. I can make a judgement call but I also have some serious hyper-empathy going on and just get folks. IDK, I'm weird lol. But yeah, everybody judges, have no sweats about it :xmas4: .



MissStacy said:


> Well the :witch: came on full force so I'm out. This was a weird cycle with the pre AF spotting. On to the next month!
> 
> When I had my first infertility appt with my OB she asked if I had painful periods and I said I don't think so I guess they are normal? So I was talking to my girlfriends last night, trying to get some input. And they can all function normally on their periods, cramping but nothing major. When I get my period I have to be curled up in the fetal position for 2 or 3 days with a heating pad or hot water bottle on my stomach because it hurts so bad. I also get so sick that sometimes I throw up. I have called in to work before due to my period due to cramps and body aches.
> 
> I am just curious what other people experience? I see the head OB of our clinic on the 9th about further testing, possibly getting an HSG and want to talk to him about this.

Yep, this has been me practically my whole menstruating life, ugh! After my m/c's it got worse :nope: . The year after giving birth to each of my boys was heaven though. I've been working on balancing my hormones this year as I'm sure this is the culprit and while I've had some setbacks, overall I'm getting better. For the dysmenorrhea, I think taking quite a few epsom salt baths throughout my cycle helped. Apple cider vinegar and blackstrap molasses is supposed to be good too I think though I've never tried those. I've been taking Vitex my last four cycles and great day in the morning I thank my lucky stars this herb exists! *Here's a thread* I started a few months back going in just a little on mennorhagia, Vitex, hormonal imbalance, and dysmenorrhea. I'm pretty damn sure that hormonal imbalance is what's behind this secondary infertility crap I got happening right now too :nope: . I hope you can find some ways to get your cycle on track :hugs: . We're definitely not supposed to have painful, clotty, heavy, miserable periods.

Me, AF should show her miserable face by tomorrow I'm thinking (should start either tomorrow or Monday). Got up to wee around 3 this morning and said "Ah well, WTH," and just got on with it. BFN and I've got some cramps coming and going now as well as some almost spotting so :coffee: . Cried and cried and cried and couldn't go back to sleep so I got a super great run in and lots of errands done :haha: . My body is so messed up :nope: . Hopefully AF isn't her usual wicked self this upcoming cycle. Gotta run! We're supposed to go looking at apts today and man, as much as I'm over where we're living I really don't feel like moving lol.


----------



## Driving280

I am away for a few days and all these bfps! Wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Stacey ~ I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## AshNAmber

Well my temp dipped a bit today but couldn't help myself took a test BFN.. Sad and all went back to sleep woke up 6 hours later decided will take one more BFN not even a slight shadow of anything... AF due tomorrow I should start spotting today.. No cramps no soar bbs.. Nothing right now.. I just hope she shows on time... :cry:

:hugs: Sweet I think me and you POAS at the same time.. So think we cried together :hugs:


----------



## MissStacy

garfie said:


> Miss Stacey - Also ask about endometerosis? - I have that and that can cause very painful periods - it's where the lining of the womb does not come away fully.
> 
> TMI - are your periods clotty and dark?
> 
> X

TMI indeed but yes I have thick dark clots of blood and lots of them


----------



## oldermom1975

MissStacy said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Miss Stacey - Also ask about endometerosis? - I have that and that can cause very painful periods - it's where the lining of the womb does not come away fully.
> 
> TMI - are your periods clotty and dark?
> 
> X
> 
> TMI indeed but yes I have thick dark clots of blood and lots of themClick to expand...

What you describe was me in my teens and early twenties (before I took BC). I bled very heavily and had so much pain I would occasionally throw up. It was endometriosis, which wasn't diagnosed until my early thirties. You are right to be concerned, it is NOT normal. I had to have a laparoscopy to diagnose it. With my waning estrogen levels, I don't have the pain anymore (my periods now are too light), but the infertility that came with it remains. I would ask your doc about it. :hugs:
You should be able to have periods that are mostly pain-free.


----------



## Smiles013

Shoot, I'm a major judgey face but just like Pierre "I don't care!" :haha: (anybody remember that tune? :D ) I just know how to keep things in perspective. I can make a judgement call but I also have some serious hyper-empathy going on and just get folks. IDK, I'm weird lol. But yeah, everybody judges, have no sweats about it :xmas4: .


OMG!!!! SPP, I remember that song!!!!! You just brought back some serious memories for me! LOL:rofl:


----------



## Smiles013

Great...so I am not going crazy! It's weird because yesterday the First Response digital gave me a no and I thought I saw a VERY VERY faint line on the HCG strip but thought I was seeing things since the FR digi gave me a big fat no. I chucked the strip and felt somewhat let down. What a difference a day makes, especially when POAS! :laugh2:

I'm trying not to let my emotions get ahead of me. Think I am going to be cautiously optimistic.


----------



## MissStacy

oldermom1975 said:


> What you describe was me in my teens and early twenties (before I took BC). I bled very heavily and had so much pain I would occasionally throw up. It was endometriosis, which wasn't diagnosed until my early thirties. You are right to be concerned, it is NOT normal. I had to have a laparoscopy to diagnose it. With my waning estrogen levels, I don't have the pain anymore (my periods now are too light), but the infertility that came with it remains. I would ask your doc about it. :hugs:
> You should be able to have periods that are mostly pain-free.

Well now I feel kind of stupid, I had no clue, this has been my periods for my adult life so I thought nothing of it. My period is mainly just large clots, I barely have any real blood flow. I thought this was "normal" UGH. I will talk to my DR about this when I call her Monday to let her know this cycle didn't work. When DRs ask you, are your periods normal, etc, maybe they should explain to you what "normal" is. It's not like I usually sit around talking to other women about what their periods look like LOL


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Well my temp dipped a bit today but couldn't help myself took a test BFN.. Sad and all went back to sleep woke up 6 hours later decided will take one more BFN not even a slight shadow of anything... AF due tomorrow I should start spotting today.. No cramps no soar bbs.. Nothing right now.. I just hope she shows on time... :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Sweet I think me and you POAS at the same time.. So think we cried together :hugs:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I've already started spotting :sadangel: . The Ladies are still heavy though :dohh: . I knew it was over when I started getting hot flashes one night/morning and I got a knot :cry: . I believe my stupid hormones are affecting implantation :nope: . I knew better anyway 'cause even though I got implantation cramps like I got with my boys and the whole aura around my head changed, I didn't get "symptoms" with those pregnancies until around 4.5-5ish weeks. My body has just been completely screwed up the last year+ :( . On the plus side my cycles are getting more back to normal slowly but surely so that's gotta work in my favor :) . Cycle buddies for January? :friends:



Smiles013 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> Shoot, I'm a major judgey face but just like Pierre "I don't care!" :haha: (anybody remember that tune? :D ) I just know how to keep things in perspective. I can make a judgement call but I also have some serious hyper-empathy going on and just get folks. IDK, I'm weird lol. But yeah, everybody judges, have no sweats about it :xmas4: .
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! SPP, I remember that song!!!!! You just brought back some serious memories for me! LOL:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: Awesome! I knew somebody around here had to remember :haha: . Love me some Carole King :D . Got the boys the VHS (yeah you read that right, VHS baybay :haha: ) of a bunch of Maurice Sendak stuff and they loved it but they killed it :rolleyes: . DVD replacement time :p .


----------



## ERosePW

Smiles, i totally see your lines without a doubt! Congrats, congrats!!!

MomOf3, I think the shocked face is perfect. That's the exact face I got when I saw the YES+ on the FRdigital. Seriously, even after the faint BFPs on the FRERs, somehow that digi made my breath catch when I saw it! 

I wanted to say thank you to all the sweet comments after I posted about my lines seeming more faint. You ladies are AWESOME. I did test again this morning, and I suppose the line is mostly the same as yesterday. Lighter than my Thurs line, but I'm desperately holding onto the fact that there are still lines. I'm trying not to think too much into it, and just be patient for my blood results Mon morning. Sometimes I have to just look away from the lines and pick the digi back up to remind myself! The result was only supposed to stay in the window for a half hour, but it's still there 2 days later, which is good for my mental stability at the moment! :winkwink: 

SPP, one of your bits of advice is helping me get through the weekend.... "Today I am pregnant, today I am happy".


----------



## terripeachy

I'm back from NM with no problems at all except I wanted to eat Lorna Doone's on the plane, but I fell asleep as soon as they turned on the engine! HA!!HA!! Oh well, I'll use my casino earnings to buy some cookies. 

MissStacy-So sorry about AF. I have a little cramping, and then she comes. It's not a big deal at all for me, and I am SO thankful that my periods aren't bad at all. I can be a little moody, but who wouldn't be when blood and other stuff is gushing out of your hoo-ha?? HA!!HA!!

Smiles-I do believe I see a light pink line next to the dark line, and I'm PRETTY sure, that's where I'm supposed to be looking. I'll be cautiously optimistic with you because I never know if I'm looking at the right thing. And now..I will study your BD days obsessively so I can follow your pattern. :wacko: I'm totally kidding. hee hee. Congrats!!! So happy for you. Looking forward to the next couple updates from you.

SPP and Ashley-UGH!! I'm so upset that you have spotting and/or temperature drops. That sucks big time. I was so hopeful for you both.Hope the apt. hunting goes well, and you can cry this week only and then it's back on the horse.

Oldermom-Nice temp jump today. woohoo!! 

Momof3-Glad you survived the inlays.

Sis-Sorry about the polyp. I think you're very fortunate in that you can get checked out so often and know what's going on. Imagine if you never went to the doctor and all this stuff was happening. Count your blessings, mama.

AFM-I bought a fancy red teddy thing (some lingerie) that I was hoping to use on Christmas Eve prior to us leaving, but the hubs was being a slowpoke and we had to rush out to catch the plane, so tonight I'll wear it after the globetrotters game. Hopefully we can be ready for that egg this time around. I had an open circle on the CB digi today, which is what I expected, so we're just gearing up. I enjoy the days prior to O better than the wait, so now is my time!! hee hee.

Hey garfie, Driving and ERose. :flower::flower:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> Smiles, i totally see your lines without a doubt! Congrats, congrats!!!
> 
> MomOf3, I think the shocked face is perfect. That's the exact face I got when I saw the YES+ on the FRdigital. Seriously, even after the faint BFPs on the FRERs, somehow that digi made my breath catch when I saw it!
> 
> I wanted to say thank you to all the sweet comments after I posted about my lines seeming more faint. You ladies are AWESOME. I did test again this morning, and I suppose the line is mostly the same as yesterday. Lighter than my Thurs line, but I'm desperately holding onto the fact that there are still lines. I'm trying not to think too much into it, and just be patient for my blood results Mon morning. Sometimes I have to just look away from the lines and pick the digi back up to remind myself! The result was only supposed to stay in the window for a half hour, but it's still there 2 days later, which is good for my mental stability at the moment! :winkwink:
> 
> SPP, one of your bits of advice is helping me get through the weekend.... "Today I am pregnant, today I am happy".
> 
> I'm seeing lots of good charts, reading lots of good symptoms, etc. I bet we'll see a few more BFPs soon. :)

:hugs: So glad it's helping doll :hugs: . I'm gonna tattoo that phrase on my forehead or somethin' next time I get preggers :haha: . 



terripeachy said:


> I'm back from NM with no problems at all except I wanted to eat Lorna Doone's on the plane, but I fell asleep as soon as they turned on the engine! HA!!HA!! Oh well, I'll use my casino earnings to buy some cookies.
> 
> MissStacy-So sorry about AF. I have a little cramping, and then she comes. It's not a big deal at all for me, and I am SO thankful that my periods aren't bad at all. I can be a little moody, but who wouldn't be when blood and other stuff is gushing out of your hoo-ha?? HA!!HA!!
> 
> Smiles-I do believe I see a light pink line next to the dark line, and I'm PRETTY sure, that's where I'm supposed to be looking. I'll be cautiously optimistic with you because I never know if I'm looking at the right thing. And now..I will study your BD days obsessively so I can follow your pattern. :wacko: I'm totally kidding. hee hee. Congrats!!! So happy for you. Looking forward to the next couple updates from you.
> 
> SPP and Ashley-UGH!! I'm so upset that you have spotting and/or temperature drops. That sucks big time. I was so hopeful for you both.Hope the apt. hunting goes well, and you can cry this week only and then it's back on the horse.
> 
> Oldermom-Nice temp jump today. woohoo!!
> 
> Momof3-Glad you survived the inlays.
> 
> Sis-Sorry about the polyp. I think you're very fortunate in that you can get checked out so often and know what's going on. Imagine if you never went to the doctor and all this stuff was happening. Count your blessings, mama.
> 
> AFM-I bought a fancy red teddy thing (some lingerie) that I was hoping to use on Christmas Eve prior to us leaving, but the hubs was being a slowpoke and we had to rush out to catch the plane, so tonight I'll wear it after the globetrotters game. Hopefully we can be ready for that egg this time around. I had an open circle on the CB digi today, which is what I expected, so we're just gearing up. I enjoy the days prior to O better than the wait, so now is my time!! hee hee.
> 
> Hey garfie, Driving and ERose. :flower::flower:

Yeah, waiting for O is just as bad as the TWW! lol Fancy red teddy things do help :xmas4: . Have fun at the Globetrotters! Been wanting to see them for years :) .


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> I'm back from NM with no problems at all except I wanted to eat Lorna Doone's on the plane, but I fell asleep as soon as they turned on the engine! HA!!HA!! Oh well, I'll use my casino earnings to buy some cookies.
> 
> MissStacy-So sorry about AF. I have a little cramping, and then she comes. It's not a big deal at all for me, and I am SO thankful that my periods aren't bad at all. I can be a little moody, but who wouldn't be when blood and other stuff is gushing out of your hoo-ha?? HA!!HA!!
> 
> Smiles-I do believe I see a light pink line next to the dark line, and I'm PRETTY sure, that's where I'm supposed to be looking. I'll be cautiously optimistic with you because I never know if I'm looking at the right thing. And now..I will study your BD days obsessively so I can follow your pattern. :wacko: I'm totally kidding. hee hee. Congrats!!! So happy for you. Looking forward to the next couple updates from you.
> 
> SPP and Ashley-UGH!! I'm so upset that you have spotting and/or temperature drops. That sucks big time. I was so hopeful for you both.Hope the apt. hunting goes well, and you can cry this week only and then it's back on the horse.
> 
> Oldermom-Nice temp jump today. woohoo!!
> 
> Momof3-Glad you survived the inlays.
> 
> Sis-Sorry about the polyp. I think you're very fortunate in that you can get checked out so often and know what's going on. Imagine if you never went to the doctor and all this stuff was happening. Count your blessings, mama.
> 
> AFM-I bought a fancy red teddy thing (some lingerie) that I was hoping to use on Christmas Eve prior to us leaving, but the hubs was being a slowpoke and we had to rush out to catch the plane, so tonight I'll wear it after the globetrotters game. Hopefully we can be ready for that egg this time around. I had an open circle on the CB digi today, which is what I expected, so we're just gearing up. I enjoy the days prior to O better than the wait, so now is my time!! hee hee.
> 
> Hey garfie, Driving and ERose. :flower::flower:

Terri...you are a mess!!! LOL I never went in to change the BD thing either LOL 

And sexy, sexy with the red lingerie!! Go get 'em girl! :winkwink: Also, have fun seeing the Globetrotters!


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotatoPi said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp dipped a bit today but couldn't help myself took a test BFN.. Sad and all went back to sleep woke up 6 hours later decided will take one more BFN not even a slight shadow of anything... AF due tomorrow I should start spotting today.. No cramps no soar bbs.. Nothing right now.. I just hope she shows on time... :cry:
> 
> :hugs: Sweet I think me and you POAS at the same time.. So think we cried together :hugs:
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I've already started spotting :sadangel: . The Ladies are still heavy though :dohh: . I knew it was over when I started getting hot flashes one night/morning and I got a knot :cry: . I believe my stupid hormones are affecting implantation :nope: . I knew better anyway 'cause even though I got implantation cramps like I got with my boys and the whole aura around my head changed, I didn't get "symptoms" with those pregnancies until around 4.5-5ish weeks. My body has just been completely screwed up the last year+ :( . On the plus side my cycles are getting more back to normal slowly but surely so that's gotta work in my favor :) . Cycle buddies for January? :friends:
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> Shoot, I'm a major judgey face but just like Pierre "I don't care!" :haha: (anybody remember that tune? :D ) I just know how to keep things in perspective. I can make a judgement call but I also have some serious hyper-empathy going on and just get folks. IDK, I'm weird lol. But yeah, everybody judges, have no sweats about it :xmas4: .Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! SPP, I remember that song!!!!! You just brought back some serious memories for me! LOL:rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Awesome! I knew somebody around here had to remember :haha: . Love me some Carole King :D . Got the boys the VHS (yeah you read that right, VHS baybay :haha: ) of a bunch of Maurice Sendak stuff and they loved it but they killed it :rolleyes: . DVD replacement time :p .Click to expand...

VHS??? I still have my DVD/VHS player and I refuse to get rid of it! LOL My husband brought Blu Ray movies for Christmas for the girls and he went to play it and it didn't work. He looked at me and said "this is not a Blu Ray player?"...Ummmmmm...NO! lmao and we don't need one either! LOL I'm going to go Google that song now and listen to it. LOL


----------



## oldermom1975

SPP& Ash: I am sorry about the BFN's and impending AF's. It will happen ladies, even if AF shows her haggard face tomorrow. This is all that keeps me sane sometimes- chanting over and over IT WILL HAPPEN. Chins up. You are strong, and you can do this. :bodyb::flower:

Now this strong girl is going to bed.


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies.... I'm still not feeling much of anything but a ball of emotions.. I've been crying on and off all day and just feel like a complete bitch ( sorry for choice of word) my friend is over and my DW and her are all laughs and having a great time.. I just want to stay in my bed and cry :cry: hate feeling so sad... 

I know it will happen one day.. Just so tired of getting my hopes up to be let down month after month... Sweet you deff have a January buddie :friends: I'm just waiting for the spotting... No cramps yet.. Just waiting..


----------



## Smiles013

AshNAmber said:


> Thanks ladies.... I'm still not feeling much of anything but a ball of emotions.. I've been crying on and off all day and just feel like a complete bitch ( sorry for choice of word) my friend is over and my DW and her are all laughs and having a great time.. I just want to stay in my bed and cry :cry: hate feeling so sad...
> 
> I know it will happen one day.. Just so tired of getting my hopes up to be let down month after month... Sweet you deff have a January buddie :friends: I'm just waiting for the spotting... No cramps yet.. Just waiting..


Ash....BIG :hugs: Sorry you're feeling this way. Will be[-o&lt; for you.


----------



## Lenka78

Hello ladies,

Ash, so sorry that you feel sad. But I completely understand you!!! This is exactly how I fell each cycle when expecting AF. But hey, you are not out yet, remember?

Smiles, congratulations, my dpo buddy! So happy for you!!! 

Hugs to all other ladies. I feel dizzy today, cannot even type. 10dpo....


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks ladies.. You all are what keeps me sane.. I love my DW but she just doesn't get it.. She keeps asking why I'm sad... I feel so sick today... Think I may go back to sleep.. I'm having watery looking CM also it's not egg white but it's a lot looser then creamy :wacko: 

TTC is a pain n the butt.. I hope everyone is enjoying there day.. I feel like the weather looks here.. Cold and rainy.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Thanks so much ladies :hugs: . Got my bottle of pinot , some cheese straws, crunchity cookie chocolate, and the movie R.I.P.D. for after I get the kids to bed :wine: :munch: :haha: . Cramps are super light, almost non-existent and only come ever so often so winning on that front thus far. Just finished up some raw apple cider vinegar/water/honey/lemon concoction and will do a repeat tomorrow. Reading great things about this mix and decreasing flow. It's not heavy right now and I wanna keep it that way :) .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Ash*: TTC is pure evil :devil: .


----------



## AshNAmber

Soo true..


----------



## Smiles013

AshNAmber said:


> Thanks ladies.. You all are what keeps me sane.. I love my DW but she just doesn't get it.. She keeps asking why I'm sad... I feel so sick today... Think I may go back to sleep.. I'm having watery looking CM also it's not egg white but it's a lot looser then creamy :wacko:
> 
> TTC is a pain n the butt.. I hope everyone is enjoying there day.. I feel like the weather looks here.. Cold and rainy.

Ash...:hugs:. Maybe you'll be able to talk to your DW when you're feeling better and hopefully she'll be able to see where you're coming from.


----------



## Smiles013

SweetPotatoPi said:


> Thanks so much ladies :hugs: . Got my bottle of pinot , some cheese straws, crunchity cookie chocolate, and the movie R.I.P.D. for after I get the kids to bed :wine: :munch: :haha: . Cramps are super light, almost non-existent and only come ever so often so winning on that front thus far. Just finished up some raw apple cider vinegar/water/honey/lemon concoction and will do a repeat tomorrow. Reading great things about this mix and decreasing flow. It's not heavy right now and I wanna keep it that way :) .

RIPD was hilarious and the wine sounds delicious.....:happydance:


----------



## Smiles013

Hi ladies....I know we've each had our issues on our TTC journey, but I wanted to let you all know about a natural fertility supplement that I tried. I started taking it on 11/14 and I feel it has helped me get my BFP. It's called Fertibella. I completed the month 1 bottle and was half way though the month 2 bottle. I read about the results on the site and figured "why not give it a try, it's inexpensive and I have nothing to lose" The site is www.conceiveeasy.com. I also started taking pre-natal vitamins about 2-3 months back along with extra folic acid, for extra measure to help prep this old body. LOL I'm not sure if this information is helpful to anyone, but I wanted to share. I want you all to get BFP's and have sticky beans. :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Ash, so sorry that you feel sad. But I completely understand you!!! This is exactly how I fell each cycle when expecting AF. But hey, you are not out yet, remember?
> 
> Smiles, congratulations, my dpo buddy! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Hugs to all other ladies. I feel dizzy today, cannot even type. 10dpo....

Thanks Lenka....I have my fingers crossed for you and all the rest of the testers coming up.


----------



## terripeachy

Lenka-I hope you feel better. Dizzy is not good, so I hope you can get some food or water and get better before your big trip!

Ashley-I'm sorry, babe. I would definitely tell DW why you are upset, even though as far as I'm concerned, no AF=no crying. Maybe you're just a little hormonal. That could be good or bad. :) I'm rooting for you too.

Smiles-Thanks for the tips. I should be better about my prenatal vitamins, but I think they make me tired. I took them last time from O day until AF, and I took them at nighttime, so maybe I better keep up with that starting tonight.

SPP-I hope your concoction works. My MIL takes some kind of raw cider vinegar/honey drink, but it scares me. But..I don't have severe cramps and heavy flow either, but you gotta do what you gotta do.

I'm off for some fun with adult men and little kids. *zoinks* Hasta la vista!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Smiles013 said:


> Hi ladies....I know we've each had our issues on our TTC journey, but I wanted to let you all know about a natural fertility supplement that I tried. I started taking it on 11/14 and I feel it has helped me get my BFP. It's called Fertibella. I completed the month 1 bottle and was half way though the month 2 bottle. I read about the results on the site and figured "why not give it a try, it's inexpensive and I have nothing to lose" The site is www.conceiveeasy.com. I also started taking pre-natal vitamins about 2-3 months back along with extra folic acid, for extra measure to help prep this old body. LOL I'm not sure if this information is helpful to anyone, but I wanted to share. I want you all to get BFP's and have sticky beans. :hugs:

Thanks for the info Smiles I will look into it :flower: . And hurah for RIPD! I need funny :D . DH got Man of Steel for us last week and good gawd, we thought it was just awful! :xmas21: He's still so, so ashamed of his fail :haha: .



Smiles013 said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smiles013 said:
> 
> OMG!!!! SPP, I remember that song!!!!! You just brought back some serious memories for me! LOL:rofl:
> 
> :rofl: Awesome! I knew somebody around here had to remember :haha: . Love me some Carole King :D . Got the boys the VHS (yeah you read that right, VHS baybay :haha: ) of a bunch of Maurice Sendak stuff and they loved it but they killed it :rolleyes: . DVD replacement time :p .Click to expand...
> 
> VHS??? I still have my DVD/VHS player and I refuse to get rid of it! LOL My husband brought Blu Ray movies for Christmas for the girls and he went to play it and it didn't work. He looked at me and said "this is not a Blu Ray player?"...Ummmmmm...NO! lmao and we don't need one either! LOL I'm going to go Google that song now and listen to it. LOLClick to expand...

:rofl: I'm not with the whole Blu Ray thing either Smiles. I'm sorry but I just don't believe the hype :haha: . DH and I are just now in the new year finally letting go of these old tech cell phones of ours and getting smartphones. Not b/c we want to but b/c we're being forced to! Much research is being done as I really don't need my phone to go all Transformer on me :haha: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Robots in disguise...


----------



## AshNAmber

Thanks Terri.. :hugs: enjoy your outing

Sweet you sound like my parents.. If it wasn't for my brother and I think my parents would never jumped into the 20th century.. Now they both actually have a Facebook :haha:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Lenka78 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Ash, so sorry that you feel sad. But I completely understand you!!! This is exactly how I fell each cycle when expecting AF. But hey, you are not out yet, remember?
> 
> Smiles, congratulations, my dpo buddy! So happy for you!!!
> 
> Hugs to all other ladies. I feel dizzy today, cannot even type. 10dpo....

Dizzy eh? That's no fun at all but definitely makes you go "Hmm..." I hope you feel better soon or much, much, *much* worse with the best reason ever for it :flower: .



terripeachy said:


> Lenka-I hope you feel better. Dizzy is not good, so I hope you can get some food or water and get better before your big trip!
> 
> Ashley-I'm sorry, babe. I would definitely tell DW why you are upset, even though as far as I'm concerned, no AF=no crying. Maybe you're just a little hormonal. That could be good or bad. :) I'm rooting for you too.
> 
> Smiles-Thanks for the tips. I should be better about my prenatal vitamins, but I think they make me tired. I took them last time from O day until AF, and I took them at nighttime, so maybe I better keep up with that starting tonight.
> 
> SPP-I hope your concoction works. My MIL takes some kind of raw cider vinegar/honey drink, but it scares me. But..I don't have severe cramps and heavy flow either, but you gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> I'm off for some fun with adult men and little kids. *zoinks* Hasta la vista!

Yep, you try all kinds of stuff when your cycle is horrendous :wacko: . It's not the tastiest thing in the world (if cheesecake could stop AF from being my own personal psychopath I'd be allllllll over it! :haha: ) but tolerable. I will just freak completely out if my cycle chills out this go 'round.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Thanks Terri.. :hugs: enjoy your outing
> 
> Sweet you sound like my parents.. If it wasn't for my brother and I think my parents would never jumped into the 20th century.. Now they both actually have a Facebook :haha:

:haha: Too much stuff going on man! Gah! :rofl: I'm a mellow kinda gal :coffee: . Technology after the interwebs became widespread moves at breakneck speed and I'm not down with whiplash!

How you doin'? Any sign of The Red Demoness yet? Still gotta keep my FX that she pulls some new tricks and doesn't show for you!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

And I hate FB :haha: .


----------



## AshNAmber

Whiplash :haha: you talk as if you agent woman!! But I can understand enjoying the more simple things in life... I miss "the olden" days :haha: 

I'm feel a bit better... Just lounging around with my family today.. No cramps..my lower back hurts and I felt a wave a nausea earlier.. No spotting yet either.. Some weird cm and a head ache.. Not getting my hopes up for anything.. Will see what my temp looks like tomorrow and that will determine if I take another test unless spotting starts tonight..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

AshNAmber said:


> Whiplash :haha: you talk as if you agent woman!! But I can understand enjoying the more simple things in life... I miss "the olden" days :haha:
> 
> I'm feel a bit better... Just lounging around with my family today.. No cramps..my lower back hurts and I felt a wave a nausea earlier.. No spotting yet either.. Some weird cm and a head ache.. Not getting my hopes up for anything.. Will see what my temp looks like tomorrow and that will determine if I take another test unless spotting starts tonight..

Hell, sometimes I feel ancient :haha: . We went to an estate sale some weeks ago and my DS1 aksed me what a typewriter was, my DS2 tries to move the screens of screens that don't move :rofl: . And I do indeed miss days long past :) . I never see kids outside, riding bikes, jumping rope, playing hide 'n seek, etc., and that's so stinkin' odd to me! People don't seem to engage each other really, everyone is always looking at their damned phones :haha: . The world is touchy as all get out too, freaks me right out :argh: . Tell you what though, I'm definitely in for some of these gaming systems, holy moly! Very cool stuff! But yeah, we like to KISS it here :haha: . I do prefer and tryyyyy to stay somewhat up to date with what's going on tech-wise ('though I'm failing lately, ha!) as I can't have my kids running circles around me in a few years :rofl: .


----------



## MomOf3Girls

SPP ~ Sorry about the bfn and spotting. :hugs: BTW, I hate Facebook too. Haven't been on my account in 2 months. 

Ash ~ Sorry about your bfn too and that you have been sad. I agree, talk to dw about your feelings. 

I am just happy to be officially heading home! Currently in Wyoming heading east. I have not been excited about this trip since day one. I really wanted to stay home, so going home is beautiful. The snow that is falling, not so beautiful. I hope we don't have a repeat of tx! Just want to get home and in one piece.


----------



## AshNAmber

SweetPotatoPi said:


> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Whiplash :haha: you talk as if you agent woman!! But I can understand enjoying the more simple things in life... I miss "the olden" days :haha:
> 
> I'm feel a bit better... Just lounging around with my family today.. No cramps..my lower back hurts and I felt a wave a nausea earlier.. No spotting yet either.. Some weird cm and a head ache.. Not getting my hopes up for anything.. Will see what my temp looks like tomorrow and that will determine if I take another test unless spotting starts tonight..
> 
> Hell, sometimes I feel ancient :haha: . We went to an estate sale some weeks ago and my DS1 aksed me what a typewriter was, my DS2 tries to move the screens of screens that don't move :rofl: . And I do indeed miss days long past :) . I never see kids outside, riding bikes, jumping rope, playing hide 'n seek, etc., and that's so stinkin' odd to me! People don't seem to engage each other really, everyone is always looking at their damned phones :haha: . The world is touchy as all get out too, freaks me right out :argh: . Tell you what though, I'm definitely in for some of these gaming systems, holy moly! Very cool stuff! But yeah, we like to KISS it here :haha: . I do prefer and tryyyyy to stay somewhat up to date with what's going on tech-wise ('though I'm failing lately, ha!) as I can't have my kids running circles around me in a few years :rofl: .Click to expand...

Awwe :haha: yeah I can see how that would make you feel a bit old.. Not knowing what a typewriter is.. And your so right.. I always vowed when I do have kids to make sure they play and enjoy being out side.. But hell they will more then likely be out there alone because as you said kids not play anymore..

I'm a fan of the video game system.. Love my PS3 :haha:


----------



## Blueshoney

OMG So much to catch up on!!! Hugs to all the BFN and OMG SO MANY BFPs all of a sudden! I was happy dancing reading all the new BFPs!! Thank you ladies for making me hopeful again!


----------



## garfie

Just popping in ladies - anyone about to test?:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - nothing whatsoever to report - the children have gone to their dads for a few days and of course hubby is going for his SA tomorrow - so we have the house to ourselves and have had to abstain :haha: hubby is taking his frustration out on the x-box :haha:

I was hoping he would take me out - but by the time the evening comes around we say "we can't be bothered - shall we just have a few beers and watch Dexter":haha: in pj's by 10.00pm just like when the kids are here:dohh:

Hope you ladies are living the high life better than I am :winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

MomOf3Girls said:


> SPP ~ Sorry about the bfn and spotting. :hugs: BTW, I hate Facebook too. Haven't been on my account in 2 months.
> 
> Ash ~ Sorry about your bfn too and that you have been sad. I agree, talk to dw about your feelings.
> 
> I am just happy to be officially heading home! Currently in Wyoming heading east. I have not been excited about this trip since day one. I really wanted to stay home, so going home is beautiful. The snow that is falling, not so beautiful. I hope we don't have a repeat of tx! Just want to get home and in one piece.

Thanks MomO3G :hugs: . Glad you're on your way home! Sending safe, easy trip vibes to you guys. And yeah, I hardly ever go to FB, just can't stand it lol. I only have it defile my browser in order to check in with a couple of groups I belong to :haha: .



AshNAmber said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AshNAmber said:
> 
> 
> Whiplash :haha: you talk as if you agent woman!! But I can understand enjoying the more simple things in life... I miss "the olden" days :haha:
> 
> I'm feel a bit better... Just lounging around with my family today.. No cramps..my lower back hurts and I felt a wave a nausea earlier.. No spotting yet either.. Some weird cm and a head ache.. Not getting my hopes up for anything.. Will see what my temp looks like tomorrow and that will determine if I take another test unless spotting starts tonight..
> 
> Hell, sometimes I feel ancient :haha: . We went to an estate sale some weeks ago and my DS1 aksed me what a typewriter was, my DS2 tries to move the screens of screens that don't move :rofl: . And I do indeed miss days long past :) . I never see kids outside, riding bikes, jumping rope, playing hide 'n seek, etc., and that's so stinkin' odd to me! People don't seem to engage each other really, everyone is always looking at their damned phones :haha: . The world is touchy as all get out too, freaks me right out :argh: . Tell you what though, I'm definitely in for some of these gaming systems, holy moly! Very cool stuff! But yeah, we like to KISS it here :haha: . I do prefer and tryyyyy to stay somewhat up to date with what's going on tech-wise ('though I'm failing lately, ha!) as I can't have my kids running circles around me in a few years :rofl: .Click to expand...
> 
> Awwe :haha: yeah I can see how that would make you feel a bit old.. Not knowing what a typewriter is.. And your so right.. I always vowed when I do have kids to make sure they play and enjoy being out side.. But hell they will more then likely be out there alone because as you said kids not play anymore..
> 
> I'm a fan of the video game system.. Love my PS3 :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh, that PS3 is pretty sweet, I lurves the graphics :cloud9: . Just blown away by how far video games have come! 



garfie said:


> Just popping in ladies - anyone about to test?:dust::dust::dust:
> 
> AFM - nothing whatsoever to report - the children have gone to their dads for a few days and of course hubby is going for his SA tomorrow - so we have the house to ourselves and have had to abstain :haha: hubby is taking his frustration out on the x-box :haha:
> 
> *I was hoping he would take me out - but by the time the evening comes around we say "we can't be bothered - shall we just have a few beers and watch Dexter" in pj's by 10.00pm just like when the kids are here*
> 
> Hope you ladies are living the high life better than I am :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:haha: Yep, that sounds about right! lol Oooh, I'm so excited that they put Dexter back on Netflix streaming :xmas8: . I was right in the middle of it when they took it off years ago :dohh: . Now I've forgotten a lot of what was going on and need to start over to jog my memory lol. But I'm in the middle of too many shows and barely get to check in to see what's going on with those to add another lol. But! I finally found some time to watch Ep1/Season2 of American Horror Story last night and I'm hooked again :haha: .

Me, I passed out super early again last night so didn't get my pinot :growlmad: but woke up at 1am and have been up ever since :haha: . Might make a little schedule change to my sleeping patterns as I'm loving the late night/early morning quiet :D . Oh, and I couldn't be bothered with more ACV concoction and just did a tablespoon shot style and chased it with a couple cups of water. Have done that twice now and the cramps, which were getting ready to tap dance on my head :wacko: have backed off each time. FX it helps with the flow!


----------



## terripeachy

garfie-Sometimes beer and Dexter is all you need. hee hee. Of course, if I wanted to go out, I'd have to suggest and plan it, but if that's what it takes, that's what I do.

SPP-Sorry you didn't get to your pinot. Maybe tonight! My late night quiet time is when my eyes are closed, but I do like getting up early in the morning. It's so peaceful. Shots sound much more fun than drinking your cup of concoction. I'm all in! hee hee. 

Momof3-Have a safe trip east. I was in WY last year, and it is beautiful, but only if you want to be there. :shrug:

The Globetrotters game was fun. There were tons of happy kids and angry parents trying to control their hyper kids. They played the World All Stars, which was weird. I wanted them to play the green and yellow Generals :jo:, but I guess things change. Also, I like when the score is like 218-20, and last night's score was like 96-91. Too close for comfort as far as I'm concerned. I almost thought they might lose. 

I'm heading out to watch the Ravens game in an hour or so. It's pouring down raining and just a yucky day, but my daily affirmation is that I got a blinking smiley on my OPK, so for that, I am thankful. HA!!HA!! Another month, another egg on its way. I only have one more stick left from last time, so I will probably use it tomorrow either to show a solid smiley or another flashing. If I get a flashing, I know it would be solid on Tuesday. Ugh..maybe I won't be so cheap in 2014. Maybe that should be my resolution. Sometimes I get on my own nerves.


----------



## oldermom1975

I have started the January thread for those who are interested! 

Terri- I have always wanted to see the Globetrotters, they don't come to Maine all that much, though. Yay for a blinking smiley!!!


----------



## Sis4Us

Congrats to ALL the BFPs!!!! :happydance:


----------



## AshNAmber

Well another temp dip, mild cramp, back ache and some brown spotting... Looks like AF will be here right on time tomorrow or later tonight... On to 2014. 

Congrats to all the ladies that got there BFPs this month :dance:


----------



## Lenka78

I am so sorry, Ash. :hugs:

Yesterday evening I started having cramps like AF was coming, went to pee and got some brown cm on tp. I was having lower back ache all night long. Tested this morning (11dpo) and got a BFN. And more brown spotting. So much for a NY present... :nope:

Ladies, how are you?


----------



## AshNAmber

I'm sorry Lenka :hugs:


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> Well another temp dip, mild cramp, back ache and some brown spotting... Looks like AF will be here right on time tomorrow or later tonight... On to 2014.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got there BFPs this month :dance:

:hugs:
I think a heart-to-heart with your DW will help her understand your feelings in this. Sometimes it is hard for SO's to understand how implicitly personal this is- it is our cycle, our body that has to go through the ups and downs of TTC. It ties our emotions in knots and makes us shut out the world sometimes, because it is too hard to deal with all at once (the how on earth do I smile and make polite conversation when I am bleeding inside feeling). But that is why we have SO's, so we can share the load together and make it less burdensome for both. She will want to know how to make your load lighter in practical ways, so try to think of a few things that would help (even if it is as simple as loading up on mudslide ingredients and french fries). :flow:


----------



## oldermom1975

Lenka78 said:


> I am so sorry, Ash. :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday evening I started having cramps like AF was coming, went to pee and got some brown cm on tp. I was having lower back ache all night long. Tested this morning (11dpo) and got a BFN. And more brown spotting. So much for a NY present... :nope:
> 
> Ladies, how are you?

:hugs: Sorry, Lenka.


----------



## ERosePW

The dreaded temp drop, continuous faint lines, and just now I had a light beige discharge. I'm having some cramping too, just on one side, but occasionally feels like AF. It's impossible not to feel like this is going all wrong. Beta results tomorrow. But even if it's decent, it's from my blood on Fri. So I don't feel good about what the second beta will say if they bother doing one tomorrow.


----------



## Lenka78

Erose, I don't even know what to say to make you feel better. I hope so much that Monday blood test and especially the second beta would bring you an answer you are hoping for!!! Can I say what I think, hopefully it won't hurt you: but you did get pregnant!!! 
Hugs!

What a Sunday...


----------



## Smiles013

Lenka78 said:


> I am so sorry, Ash. :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday evening I started having cramps like AF was coming, went to pee and got some brown cm on tp. I was having lower back ache all night long. Tested this morning (11dpo) and got a BFN. And more brown spotting. So much for a NY present... :nope:
> 
> Ladies, how are you?

Sorry to hear that Lenka.... :hugs:


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> The dreaded temp drop, continuous faint lines, and just now I had a light beige discharge. I'm having some cramping too, just on one side, but occasionally feels like AF. It's impossible not to feel like this is going all wrong. Beta results tomorrow. But even if it's decent, it's from my blood on Fri. So I don't feel good about what the second beta will say if they bother doing one tomorrow.

ERose.....BIG BIG BIG :hugs: This is going to sound redundant but try to relax and remain as positive as you can until tomorrow. I know the unknown is what gets to you and then your mind starts to wonder and think about the what ifs. Try to stay focused and hopeful. Keep us posted.


----------



## terripeachy

What a Sunday is right. I was happy this morning and now my team lost and didn't make the playoffs for the first time in 6 years (I think), and now Lenka and Ashley are out, ERose is feeling bad, and my hubs has done nothing but sit downstairs and watch tv all day. That's the last time I get him Globetrotter tix. Well, until we have kids but the tix will be for them.

ERose-I can't make you feel better but SHUT UP!! hee hee. I don't really know what our temps do after pregnancy, but I think you're supposed to STOP temping and start glowing. I hope you're worrying for nothing. Luckily, tomorrow is Monday and your results will come back and I am PRAYING they are good. Other than that, remember SPPs mantra which is now your mantra. *Today you are pregnant and today you are happy.* I did drink two beers for you at the bar. My hiatus didn't last very long this time around, but I'm back on the non-drinking horse.

Thanks Oldermom for starting the January thread. 

I'm going to make steamed clams and linguini for dinner. Let's hope they turn out right.It's my first time making them, and my coworker brought them back from Virginia, so I don't want to ruin them.


----------



## ttcinseattle

I'm so sorry ERose. I hope your husband is being extra supportive this weekend. I second Lenka's sentiment - if this turns out not to be your month, I still think there's a lot to be said about the fact that you *did* get pregnant. Your sticky bean will be just around the corner. Big hugs!


----------



## Blueshoney

AshNAmber said:


> Well another temp dip, mild cramp, back ache and some brown spotting... Looks like AF will be here right on time tomorrow or later tonight... On to 2014.
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies that got there BFPs this month :dance:

:hugs: So sorry Ash. Hopefully January will be our month!


----------



## Blueshoney

Lenka78 said:


> I am so sorry, Ash. :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday evening I started having cramps like AF was coming, went to pee and got some brown cm on tp. I was having lower back ache all night long. Tested this morning (11dpo) and got a BFN. And more brown spotting. So much for a NY present... :nope:
> 
> Ladies, how are you?

I'm so sorry but keeping my fingers crossed for you until AF rears her ugly head.


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> The dreaded temp drop, continuous faint lines, and just now I had a light beige discharge. I'm having some cramping too, just on one side, but occasionally feels like AF. It's impossible not to feel like this is going all wrong. Beta results tomorrow. But even if it's decent, it's from my blood on Fri. So I don't feel good about what the second beta will say if they bother doing one tomorrow.

I know some light cramping and spotting can be normal. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you! You are still getting positives so I am hopeful!


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose .... Hope things turn up in the Am!!!! :hugs:

I've been in your place and it's a hard one... If they do blood Tom get your P checked also!! I can't remember if u are taking any or not!!!
Hang in there love!!!

Sorry for the ladies that got AF 2014 for a BFP!!!!

AFM... Trying to stay busy and keep my mind off of things .... Painted Ds1s room it went from Lime green to two tone grey!!!
Doing old Hollywood hot rods in there I love decorating so I should stay busy w this house!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Good seeing you Sis. Way to stay busy. I like two tone grey. hee hee. My wedding colors were grey and purple. That's a very in color right now.

You sound happy. :)


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Lenka78 said:


> I am so sorry, Ash. :hugs:
> 
> Yesterday evening I started having cramps like AF was coming, went to pee and got some brown cm on tp. I was having lower back ache all night long. Tested this morning (11dpo) and got a BFN. And more brown spotting. So much for a NY present... :nope:
> 
> Ladies, how are you?

:hugs: I'm sorry Lenka. Indeed what a day.



ERosePW said:


> The dreaded temp drop, continuous faint lines, and just now I had a light beige discharge. I'm having some cramping too, just on one side, but occasionally feels like AF. It's impossible not to feel like this is going all wrong. Beta results tomorrow. But even if it's decent, it's from my blood on Fri. So I don't feel good about what the second beta will say if they bother doing one tomorrow.

Big :hugs: darlin'. I'm so sorry you're in this place and I hope you've found some peace, even if just a little, tonight. Keep holding onto the fact that you are pregnant, remember that hope is a powerful thing, and concentrate on loving and nurturing the bond between you and this precious soul. Thinking of you and hoping for the best doll :hugs: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Busy is good *Sis* :) . Getting back to mine this cycle as I feel the pull. Love the color change and I bet it looks spectacular!


----------



## AshNAmber

So just waiting for full flow to happen so I can say I'm CD1... On to other news... My Bestie is flying in today to spend New Years with me and my DW :dance: So I can't be sad... What are all you ladies doing for New Years... looks like ill be able to pop a little bubbley after all...


Tomorrow is my last day having to wake up at 2am... I am sooo happy!! I just noticed that this thread is in the over 35 category.. I'm not over 35.. But I hope you ladies don't mind if I stick around with yall..


----------



## terripeachy

Ashley-BWWAAHAA!!! hee hee. You are hilarious. A mole amongst us&#8230;just kidding. I love having you here, so stick around.

I'm glad your bestie is coming in. That will make you feel better, and popping bubbly is even better. How long is she (?) staying? You still aren't out ya know...


----------



## oldermom1975

AshNAmber said:


> So just waiting for full flow to happen so I can say I'm CD1... On to other news... My Bestie is flying in today to spend New Years with me and my DW :dance: So I can't be sad... What are all you ladies doing for New Years... looks like ill be able to pop a little bubbley after all...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day having to wake up at 2am... I am sooo happy!! I just noticed that this thread is in the over 35 category.. I'm not over 35.. But I hope you ladies don't mind if I stick around with yall..

HA! How did you get in?!?! :haha:
Just kidding! Stick around, we like you!


----------



## AshNAmber

:rofl: I honestly have no idea how I ended up in here, But I'm so glad I did :) :friends:
besides. I'm not far off anyway :)

She will be here for a week :dance: So excited she alwasy comes down for new years but this year I got to see her twice because she made it down for my wedding in October as well

And as far as being out goes.. I'm sure I am temp took another dip today.. The brown spotting from yesterday stopped but now there is nothing... :wacko: I hope she doesn't make me wait around..


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Yay! Glad your BFF is coming to ring in the new year with ya'll *Ash* :wine: . Great way to start the year and kick sad out; that joker's a horrible tenant for the most part :xmas4: .

And don't worry, we won't rat you out :shhh: .


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

*Lenka*, did AF finally get her but in gear doll? :telephone:


----------



## Smiles013

AshNAmber said:


> So just waiting for full flow to happen so I can say I'm CD1... On to other news... My Bestie is flying in today to spend New Years with me and my DW :dance: So I can't be sad... What are all you ladies doing for New Years... looks like ill be able to pop a little bubbley after all...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is my last day having to wake up at 2am... I am sooo happy!! I just noticed that this thread is in the over 35 category.. I'm not over 35.. But I hope you ladies don't mind if I stick around with yall..

Ash....you are hilarious!!! I'm not 35 either. As I tell everyone I'm celebrating the 15th anniversary of my 25th birthday! :winkwink: 
You're a part of the " old" group whether you like it it not! Lol. Glad your bestie is coming to town, nothing like having a good girlfriend around to shed some sunlight on the blues. Have a wonderful new year!


----------



## ERosePW

SweetPotatoPi said:


> How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:

Cramping and bleeding now.

Thanks for checking in with me dear.


----------



## charlie15

ERosePW said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:
> 
> Cramping and bleeding now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me dear.Click to expand...

Have the occasional read of thread, hardly contribute but wanted to give you :hugs: hope it's only a bit of early pregnancy nastiness :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I agree with Charlie15. Several people have had early bleeding, so don't freak out too much. I'm still thinking and hoping the best for you, love.

Well, it's rant time-
You know we went to the Globetrotters game on Saturday, and that was the day I had my open circle and my red lingerie. Afterwards we went out for some beers, but I only had one drink while hubs had a beer at the game and several strong beers and a whiskey drink afterwards. No red lingerie and we both fell asleep downstairs on the couches. Well, Sunday, I had my blinking smiley and since we woke up late for church, I figured I'd put on the lingerie and we'd chill out in bed. Well, he was up making coffee and doing whatever-but feeling miserable from drinking the night before. He said 'Tonight we'll have a party.' That's when I changed clothes and went to the bar to watch the Ravens. Well of course, the Cowboys game was on last night and that is his team (which means more drinking) so I don't even know when he went to bed, but we did not have a party and he woke me up at 2:45a to go pee, and I ended up half-sleeping downstairs. And now today is my solid smiley and I don't feel like having a party. He doesn't understand that there are a few good days to have a party or else we're not going to have a baby, and it's very frustrating. Then I think, if he's going to be drinking so much after I go to sleep, maybe I don't even want to have a baby because he'd be getting drunk watching the Cowboys and I'm watching the baby. BUTTTTTT...I want a baby. If we don't have a party today or tomorrow, I'm not testing in January. /end rant.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERosePW said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:
> 
> Cramping and bleeding now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me dear.Click to expand...

Thinking about you ERose. :hugs:


----------



## AshNAmber

ERose thinking of you hoping its nothing to worry about.. :hugs:

Terri.. I'm sorry your hubby doesn't seem to get it.. If it makes you feel better.. My SO is a WOMAN an still doesn't get it.. I can more or less understand not being in the mood to "party" (love that by the way) But I be damned I'll have some beautiful dark OPK's and she wont feel like doing AI.. It's like wow seriously it takes all of a min to shoot those little guys in the direction they need to go then I just lay there :wacko: 

They can be so frustrating. :hugs: hang in there..


----------



## oldermom1975

terripeachy said:


> Well, it's rant time-
> You know we went to the Globetrotters game on Saturday, and that was the day I had my open circle and my red lingerie. Afterwards we went out for some beers, but I only had one drink while hubs had a beer at the game and several strong beers and a whiskey drink afterwards. No red lingerie and we both fell asleep downstairs on the couches. Well, Sunday, I had my blinking smiley and since we woke up late for church, I figured I'd put on the lingerie and we'd chill out in bed. Well, he was up making coffee and doing whatever-but feeling miserable from drinking the night before. He said 'Tonight we'll have a party.' That's when I changed clothes and went to the bar to watch the Ravens. Well of course, the Cowboys game was on last night and that is his team (which means more drinking) so I don't even know when he went to bed, but we did not have a party and he woke me up at 2:45a to go pee, and I ended up half-sleeping downstairs. And now today is my solid smiley and I don't feel like having a party. He doesn't understand that there are a few good days to have a party or else we're not going to have a baby, and it's very frustrating. Then I think, if he's going to be drinking so much after I go to sleep, maybe I don't even want to have a baby because he'd be getting drunk watching the Cowboys and I'm watching the baby. BUTTTTTT...I want a baby. If we don't have a party today or tomorrow, I'm not testing in January. /end rant.

Ack. Boys. 
Well, I hope you set him straight on how this TTC thing works. 
DH and I have problems like that sometimes, where he will SAY that he will be up for "some fun" tonight, and then he spends all night in front of the computer playing a game. When he finishes, he is then "too tired". Sometimes I bite my tounge so hard it bleeds, other times I really let him have it (and then feel bad later). I can be pushy, though, and those times I really regret what I say because it will come back to haunt me later.
I guess I just wanted to say that you are not alone in this frustration, and I hope you and DH can party soon!!


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:
> 
> Cramping and bleeding now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me dear.Click to expand...

Big :hugs: ERose. Let us know how you make out at the Dr's.


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> ERose-I agree with Charlie15. Several people have had early bleeding, so don't freak out too much. I'm still thinking and hoping the best for you, love.
> 
> Well, it's rant time-
> You know we went to the Globetrotters game on Saturday, and that was the day I had my open circle and my red lingerie. Afterwards we went out for some beers, but I only had one drink while hubs had a beer at the game and several strong beers and a whiskey drink afterwards. No red lingerie and we both fell asleep downstairs on the couches. Well, Sunday, I had my blinking smiley and since we woke up late for church, I figured I'd put on the lingerie and we'd chill out in bed. Well, he was up making coffee and doing whatever-but feeling miserable from drinking the night before. He said 'Tonight we'll have a party.' That's when I changed clothes and went to the bar to watch the Ravens. Well of course, the Cowboys game was on last night and that is his team (which means more drinking) so I don't even know when he went to bed, but we did not have a party and he woke me up at 2:45a to go pee, and I ended up half-sleeping downstairs. And now today is my solid smiley and I don't feel like having a party. He doesn't understand that there are a few good days to have a party or else we're not going to have a baby, and it's very frustrating. Then I think, if he's going to be drinking so much after I go to sleep, maybe I don't even want to have a baby because he'd be getting drunk watching the Cowboys and I'm watching the baby. BUTTTTTT...I want a baby. If we don't have a party today or tomorrow, I'm not testing in January. /end rant.

Terri...men just don't get it honestly! Sometimes I swear they are clueless to the whole fertile window concept. When my husband sits up late and stays on the computer til the wee hours then stumbles into bed and acted like he was oh so tired, I'm like "oh no buddy" and I pester the hell outta him until be gives it! He has plenty of time for sleep after the deed is done! Lol. And hopefully once the baby gets here your hubby willl see that he can't stay up to drink AND be productive as a dad. Lol. Now get in there tonight and have a party!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

:xmas18: put me down for AF please. :witch:flew in and out again on same day but probably my body just throwing me another curve ball to get my hopes up.


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:
> 
> Cramping and bleeding now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me dear.Click to expand...

:hugs: <3 :hugs: <3 :hugs: <3 :hugs: Been thinking of you all morning doll. We're not giving up just yet that things will be ok so you try not to either. I know that's practically like asking you to move a mountain with your pinky but take it minute by minute if you have to and breathe. Will be stalking for your update...



terripeachy said:


> ERose-I agree with Charlie15. Several people have had early bleeding, so don't freak out too much. I'm still thinking and hoping the best for you, love.
> 
> Well, it's rant time-
> You know we went to the Globetrotters game on Saturday, and that was the day I had my open circle and my red lingerie. Afterwards we went out for some beers, but I only had one drink while hubs had a beer at the game and several strong beers and a whiskey drink afterwards. No red lingerie and we both fell asleep downstairs on the couches. Well, Sunday, I had my blinking smiley and since we woke up late for church, I figured I'd put on the lingerie and we'd chill out in bed. Well, he was up making coffee and doing whatever-but feeling miserable from drinking the night before. He said 'Tonight we'll have a party.' That's when I changed clothes and went to the bar to watch the Ravens. Well of course, the Cowboys game was on last night and that is his team (which means more drinking) so I don't even know when he went to bed, but we did not have a party and he woke me up at 2:45a to go pee, and I ended up half-sleeping downstairs. And now today is my solid smiley and I don't feel like having a party. He doesn't understand that there are a few good days to have a party or else we're not going to have a baby, and it's very frustrating. Then I think, if he's going to be drinking so much after I go to sleep, maybe I don't even want to have a baby because he'd be getting drunk watching the Cowboys and I'm watching the baby. BUTTTTTT...I want a baby. If we don't have a party today or tomorrow, I'm not testing in January. /end rant.

:hugs: I'm sorry hubby isn't getting that ya'll can't just party whenever and make a baby terri. Damn all those after school specials and "sex ed" classes! Effin' shenanigans! I'm gonna echo Smiles here:



Smiles013 said:

> He has plenty of time for sleep after the deed is done! Lol. And hopefully once the baby gets here your hubby willl see that he can't stay up to drink AND be productive as a dad. Lol. Now get in there tonight and have a party!!!!!

Ugh, sorry she jumped you *Dylis* :hugs: .


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose BIG BIG :hugs: :hugs:!!!!!!!

Terri I'm not happy still a Lil confused and sad but staying busy will keep my mind at ease a Bit!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## terripeachy

Thanks everyone for your support and yeah, I'm going to have to force him to "make babies" tonight, but I'm not counting on anything special. I want to at least PRETEND I have a shot at being pregnant this month. 

It's not a matter of him being tired, he just wants to watch tv and drink his beer/whiskey. I think he finished the bottle last night (I couldn't find it this morning), so I should be ok for a while. His coworkers always get him liquor for his bday and Christmas, and now that it's gone, he won't be getting another bottle soon.

Aww, Sis...:hugs:
ERose-What did the doctors say?
Lenka-Have fun in Vegas!


----------



## L.Ann.V

I'm out for this month. Started spotting today. Somehow I just knew over the weekend though. Saturday morning I saw multiple baby pictures on Facebook, thought "Oh, how cute!", then immediately burst into tears. Spent the morning feeling sorry for myself, kept busy the rest of the weekend with fun activities, and I'm doing alright now. I'm assuming there's a January thread started? Let's make some babies in 2014 ;)


----------



## ERosePW

My beta was 10. And my cramping is SOO bad. Bleeding is so heavy, that I can barely keep up with it....very clotty too (sorry, TMI). Even though my Beta was so low, the Dr's office wasn't fully losing hope themselves (which I thought was weird since that number is pathetically low), but when I told them about the severe cramping and heavy bleeding, they said it is most likely a very early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy. I went in to give them more blood so they can make sure the hcg goes down completely.

So now I need advice: I thought with a CP, that you could just pick up and keep trying right away. As sad as I am right now, I thought this bleeding would be considered AF and CD1 (as devastating as that thought was for me, I didnt want to lose a month). Well, the nurse was telling me that I can't consider this AF, that it is miscarriage bleeding. And that it could be a few weeks before I get AF?? I might sound crazy, but I want to try again right away. I'm not supposed to start my Clomid when I normally would since she's telling this is NOT the start of a new cycle. Is that really the case with a CP?? I could've sworn those of you who had CPs were able to jump right back into the game, no?


----------



## ttcinseattle

I understand you wanting to try again right away. As painful as CPs can be, they can also provide you with a lot of hope, and all you want is to be pregnant again. I've also read about so many positive outcomes the cycle right after an early loss. 

I got my BFP the month after my chemical, but in my experience my period came as normal. It was no heavier than normal, and actually I think was a day shorter than normal. I also wasn't late at all (I have a long LP and tested positive at 12dpo as I did with DS and this pregnancy). I'm wondering if since you were so late in your cycle if you were a little further along than I was? And maybe this is contributing to it being heavier bleeding and more of a miscarriage scenario than a period? I have always heard with a true miscarriage you should wait, but I haven't done that much research into it since I haven't ever faced that. 

Anyway, I hope my experience helps you a little. I'm so sorry, and extra sorry if you have to wait longer to try again. Hope you feel better soon and get through this bleeding! :hugs:


----------



## fandabby

ERosePW said:


> My beta was 10. And my cramping is SOO bad. Bleeding is so heavy, that I can barely keep up with it....very clotty too (sorry, TMI). Even though my Beta was so low, the Dr's office wasn't fully losing hope themselves (which I thought was weird since that number is pathetically low), but when I told them about the severe cramping and heavy bleeding, they said it is most likely a very early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy. I went in to give them more blood so they can make sure the hcg goes down completely.
> 
> So now I need advice: I thought with a CP, that you could just pick up and keep trying right away. As sad as I am right now, I thought this bleeding would be considered AF and CD1 (as devastating as that thought was for me, I didnt want to lose a month). Well, the nurse was telling me that I can't consider this AF, that it is miscarriage bleeding. And that it could be a few weeks before I get AF?? I might sound crazy, but I want to try again right away. I'm not supposed to start my Clomid when I normally would since she's telling this is NOT the start of a new cycle. Is that really the case with a CP?? I could've sworn those of you who had CPs were able to jump right back into the game, no?


Sorry to hear you're going through this ERose, sending you lots of hugs. :hugs:

As for jumping back in, not sure about a chemical pregnancy but I experienced a Missed Miscarriage and my body let go and miscarried at 10 weeks. Mine is an unusual case as I bleed heavy and solid for 7 weeks. But anyways, I did not wait for AF and once my MC bleeding finished we started at it every other day and I kept peeing on sticks until I got my positive so I knew I ovulated. I had a positive OPK 8 days after bleeding stopped. I don't temp though as my sleep pattern is erratic so didn't want that as added pressure. 

I'm sure I was told the start of your bleed with a miscarriage is cycle day 1, idk, could be wrong. Hopefully one of our other lovely ladies can offer you more advice.

I took Black cohosh up until I ovulated along with red raspberry leaf supplements to help with womb lining. Not sure if you can take those because of your clomid, probably not. Other supplements I took; Evening Primrose Oil (until ovulation), B Complex, Royal Jelly, CoQ10, Omega 3-6-9, Magnesium, Calcium with Vit D3 and a separate D3 along with my prenatals. Once I got my BFP I stopped everything except prenatals, Vit D3, Calcium, Magnesium with D3 and Omega 3-6-9. I took the black cohosh as I read it helps with women's cycles and ovulating but also helps with the progesterone in your LP. But for conceiving you need to stop when you get your positive for ovulation. The build up in your system does the job.

Hope you're over your bleeding soon and sorry I cannot be of specific help.

AFM, I'm seeing my GP tomorrow as midwife called today to say she can't refer me to the early pregnancy unit, only doctors can do that. WHAT, wasted time. So I'm still spotting, it dried up Sat and Sun but returned today with mild cramping so who knows. I will also push for progesterone test but I mentioned it when I miscarried before and they poo poo'd that, not the done testing in UK. That shocked me too. :dohh:

Anyway dear, sit tight and wait and see what your next blood results are. You may be surprised and still be progressing but if not, try try again and intent a healthy wee babe in your arms in 9 months.

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## ERosePW

ttcinseattle said:


> I understand you wanting to try again right away. As painful as CPs can be, they can also provide you with a lot of hope, and all you want is to be pregnant again. I've also read about so many positive outcomes the cycle right after an early loss.
> 
> I got my BFP the month after my chemical, but in my experience my period came as normal. It was no heavier than normal, and actually I think was a day shorter than normal. I also wasn't late at all (I have a long LP and tested positive at 12dpo as I did with DS and this pregnancy). I'm wondering if since you were so late in your cycle if you were a little further along than I was? And maybe this is contributing to it being heavier bleeding and more of a miscarriage scenario than a period? I have always heard with a true miscarriage you should wait, but I haven't done that much research into it since I haven't ever faced that.
> 
> Anyway, I hope my experience helps you a little. I'm so sorry, and extra sorry if you have to wait longer to try again. Hope you feel better soon and get through this bleeding! :hugs:

Yes ttcinseattle, your story does help, thank you so much for sharing! It gives me hope. As for waiting for "real AF" to arrive (as the nurse put it), I guess I'm gonna play that by ear. I definitely won't take the clomid, but I'm not so sure that I wont try naturally in Jan. She said without AF, I won't O. So I might just use my OPK and see if I do O. If I do, then I'll know that this bleeding wasn't just m/c bleeding, but also the beginning of a new cycle. I guess... it's confusing right now, since I'm still trying to process this whole thing emotionally. Thank you for your story!!!

EDIT:
Oh, one more thing I meant to say, is that I'll see if this heavy bleeding lasts very long. If it lasts several days, then I'll know it was strictly m/c bleeding. If it only lasts a day or so, and then just goes to a normal flow, then maybe I can consider this CD1. Not that I wanted to be having a CD1 any time soon. But since I have no choice, I really want it here asap.


----------



## fandabby

Sorry for those who have tested negative and AF caught them.

Sending you lots of babe vibes for a January 2014 BFPs.


----------



## fandabby

terripeachy said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and yeah, I'm going to have to force him to "make babies" tonight, but I'm not counting on anything special. I want to at least PRETEND I have a shot at being pregnant this month.

Good luck tonight with making babies. They say it can only takes the once, maybe this will be your lucky cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## ERosePW

fandabby said:


> Sorry to hear you're going through this ERose, sending you lots of hugs. :hugs:
> 
> As for jumping back in, not sure about a chemical pregnancy but I experienced a Missed Miscarriage and my body let go and miscarried at 10 weeks. Mine is an unusual case as I bleed heavy and solid for 7 weeks. But anyways, I did not wait for AF and once my MC bleeding finished we started at it every other day and I kept peeing on sticks until I got my positive so I knew I ovulated. I had a positive OPK 8 days after bleeding stopped. I don't temp though as my sleep pattern is erratic so didn't want that as added pressure.
> 
> I'm sure I was told the start of your bleed with a miscarriage is cycle day 1, idk, could be wrong. Hopefully one of our other lovely ladies can offer you more advice.
> 
> I took Black cohosh up until I ovulated along with red raspberry leaf supplements to help with womb lining. Not sure if you can take those because of your clomid, probably not. Other supplements I took; Evening Primrose Oil (until ovulation), B Complex, Royal Jelly, CoQ10, Omega 3-6-9, Magnesium, Calcium with Vit D3 and a separate D3 along with my prenatals. Once I got my BFP I stopped everything except prenatals, Vit D3, Calcium, Magnesium with D3 and Omega 3-6-9. I took the black cohosh as I read it helps with women's cycles and ovulating but also helps with the progesterone in your LP. But for conceiving you need to stop when you get your positive for ovulation. The build up in your system does the job.
> 
> Hope you're over your bleeding soon and sorry I cannot be of specific help.
> 
> AFM, I'm seeing my GP tomorrow as midwife called today to say she can't refer me to the early pregnancy unit, only doctors can do that. WHAT, wasted time. So I'm still spotting, it dried up Sat and Sun but returned today with mild cramping so who knows. I will also push for progesterone test but I mentioned it when I miscarried before and they poo poo'd that, not the done testing in UK. That shocked me too. :dohh:
> 
> Anyway dear, sit tight and wait and see what your next blood results are. You may be surprised and still be progressing but if not, try try again and intent a healthy wee babe in your arms in 9 months.
> 
> Good luck. :flower:

Fandabby, thank you so much! Your story is very helpful also! (again, I am reminded why I love these forums). I will probably do the same... use the OPKs and see if O. I guess I will skip the clomid since I really dont know for sure, and I'm just winging it. But I will see how long this bleeding lasts, and then I'll start checking for O. I'm glad i'm not the only one so impatient that I have to jump right back into trying again. TBH, I think the fact that I got prego, is giving me even more of a sense of urgency than I had before. Or maybe I'll calm down in a few days and have a different perspective after my emotions die down. Who knows. Thank you Hun!! 

I feel positive that your spotting will be nothing, and that you will go on to carry for a H&H9. I just feel good about this pregnancy for you, I can't explain it. :winkwink:


----------



## Blueshoney

ERosePW said:


> SweetPotatoPi said:
> 
> 
> How you doin' this morning *ERose*? :hugs:
> 
> Cramping and bleeding now.
> 
> Thanks for checking in with me dear.Click to expand...

Oh I am so sorry. Im heartbroken for you. :hugs:


----------



## terripeachy

ERose-I am SOOOO sorry, and I totally hear you about the sense of urgency and knowing that you CAN get pregnant makes a world of difference. I can't help you as far as the miscarriage/CD1, but I hope it's just light bleeding from here on out and today (or the other days) can be CD1 and a bold BFP is in your future. I also want to give you huge hugs from up north and double hugs regarding the Bears. Stupid Packers. :growlmad:

Fandabby-Sorry you're having so many troubles with the midwife, but at least you got referred to a doctor. Can't a girl just get a break sometimes? Also, thanks for the vote of confidence. Hubs gets home at 8 (normally), so we will certainly be having a discussion/sit down, and we'll go from there. If things turn out well, I can be hopeful for another two weeks. If not, we'll have to wait until the end of January, and I'll just wear my red lingerie every night to bed anyway, and he can look but not touch. HA!!HA!! Freaking men (and Amber!). hee hee.

Dylis and L.Ann.V- Sorry the witch got you. I am so sick of hearing about her showing up at the most inopportune times. Yes, there is a new thread, so see you chicas over there!


----------



## MomOf3Girls

Dylis ~ I'm sorry af found you. :hugs: I will update the list later. On the road and have a sinus headache from a cold a niece spread to my family. It's hard on the phone. Will be home tonight, late. 

The above goes for anyone else. Seems like there was another af, can't remember who. Hugs to you too. Sorry, my headache. 

ERosePW ~ I wanted to say to you that I am so so sorry and sad. Also, I o'ed and got PG again after cp. TTC #2, I was due late October 2004, then lost it at 18 dpo. That was with a usual lp of 10 - 11 days and no progesterone. Tried again the very next month and was due early Dec 2004. So you can o right after a cp. Lost that one at 15 dpo. After those two, got tested for LPD, got Rx progesterone since test came back pos for it. Didn't try during the testing. DD came April 05. P helped her stick.


----------



## moni77

Erose so sorry. 

I wouldn't take the clomid since your body is already going through some adjustments but there is no reason to not try naturally. A lot of people get PG the month after a miscarriage.


----------



## oldermom1975

ERose, so so so sorry. We all know how much you wanted that baby. :hugs:

Regarding CP's, how quickly you can move forward is directly correlated with how high your betas got, and how high your progesterone/estrogen levels are. You are bleeding heavily, and that probably indicates that those two are low. Your beta on Friday was low, as well. I have never had a doctor tell me after a chemical that I couldn't get going that month, as we saw fit (and we always did). So this is up to you, hun, and your DH. 
Most women go on to ovulate a few weeks after a chemical as normal. 

So, so sorry, ERose. :hugs:


----------



## AshNAmber

ERose I can't offer advice.. but I will give you :hugs: I'm sorry your going through that love..

Terri.. If you have to.. Take it from him :haha: I'm glad the bottle is gone.. and everyone is right it only takes once

SPP how are you holding up?


AFM.. I want to scream.. I'm so confused!!! 15DPO?!?!?!? WTH!! *TMI ALERT!!!!!* I'v been brown spotting on and off for 3 days now.. Temp drops for 3 days then takes a small jump this morning.. go to the bathroom and it's brown only when I wipe.. I have yet to see anything pink or red AT ALL... My cycles have NEVER gone past 13DPO... I temp drop, spot, AF like clock work every month.. LP always 13 no matter what. No cramps.. Well not AF cramps just a slight whatever it is on my left side, bb's are a bit soar and I'm kinda gassy and i constantly feel wet :wacko: I keep running to the bathroom thinking I'm starting and nothing is there.. My mind is boggled right now.. :wacko: My cold symptoms had subsided the last few days and now they are back full force.. Runny nose,can't stop coughing and clearing my throat.. I just wish this damn witch would do her dame thing so I can start over already!!


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Thanks everyone for your support and yeah, I'm going to have to force him to "make babies" tonight, but I'm not counting on anything special. I want to at least PRETEND I have a shot at being pregnant this month.
> 
> It's not a matter of him being tired, he just wants to watch tv and drink his beer/whiskey. I think he finished the bottle last night (I couldn't find it this morning), so I should be ok for a while. His coworkers always get him liquor for his bday and Christmas, and now that it's gone, he won't be getting another bottle soon.
> 
> Aww, Sis...:hugs:
> ERose-What did the doctors say?
> Lenka-Have fun in Vegas!


So I see a contributing factor to your problem;your husband's co-worker who gives him the damn whiskey! Lol. Tell him to stop oooooh or better yet, when he gets another bottle after he goes to bed just pour some out and add water to the whiskey to dilute it! And repeat that process every time he drinks some. Lmao. Your husband will think " man, they sure don't make this whiskey like they use to, I don't even have a buzz". Lol


----------



## Smiles013

ERosePW said:


> My beta was 10. And my cramping is SOO bad. Bleeding is so heavy, that I can barely keep up with it....very clotty too (sorry, TMI). Even though my Beta was so low, the Dr's office wasn't fully losing hope themselves (which I thought was weird since that number is pathetically low), but when I told them about the severe cramping and heavy bleeding, they said it is most likely a very early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy. I went in to give them more blood so they can make sure the hcg goes down completely.
> 
> So now I need advice: I thought with a CP, that you could just pick up and keep trying right away. As sad as I am right now, I thought this bleeding would be considered AF and CD1 (as devastating as that thought was for me, I didnt want to lose a month). Well, the nurse was telling me that I can't consider this AF, that it is miscarriage bleeding. And that it could be a few weeks before I get AF?? I might sound crazy, but I want to try again right away. I'm not supposed to start my Clomid when I normally would since she's telling this is NOT the start of a new cycle. Is that really the case with a CP?? I could've sworn those of you who had CPs were able to jump right back into the game, no?

ERose.... So sorry to hear that! :hugs: I've not had a chemical pregnancy that I know of but I did miscarry at 9 wks and right after that I got pregnant with my daughter. I actually had to have a D&C done since I didn't bleed or anything on my own. I waited maybe one cycle and even after that I wasn't actually trying and ended up pregnant. So you actually being able to conceive is a win in and of itself....we just have to get the next bean to stay put! Is your husband ok with jumping right back in as well? If so, I say go for it as soon as you get your pos OPK!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

ERosePW said:


> My beta was 10. And my cramping is SOO bad. Bleeding is so heavy, that I can barely keep up with it....very clotty too (sorry, TMI). Even though my Beta was so low, the Dr's office wasn't fully losing hope themselves (which I thought was weird since that number is pathetically low), but when I told them about the severe cramping and heavy bleeding, they said it is most likely a very early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy. I went in to give them more blood so they can make sure the hcg goes down completely.
> 
> So now I need advice: I thought with a CP, that you could just pick up and keep trying right away. As sad as I am right now, I thought this bleeding would be considered AF and CD1 (as devastating as that thought was for me, I didnt want to lose a month). Well, the nurse was telling me that I can't consider this AF, that it is miscarriage bleeding. And that it could be a few weeks before I get AF?? I might sound crazy, but I want to try again right away. I'm not supposed to start my Clomid when I normally would since she's telling this is NOT the start of a new cycle. Is that really the case with a CP?? I could've sworn those of you who had CPs were able to jump right back into the game, no?

Mutherf#%! Just, no damnit!! I just don't understand why those of us that want these babies so...damn...much seem to keep getting cockblocked while people that do whatever the frak they want w/o impunity get knocked up and have a baby every time they effin' sneeze; WTF?! I am so, so, so very sorry ERose :hugs: . I've never dealt with a chemical pregnancy (that I know of, I bet it's happened though) but had two m/c's about 8 months apart, both at 10.5 weeks. Both times my body jumped right back into my normal cycle length. I treated the first day of my body letting go/the actual m/c as CD1 and had a 29 day cycle both times. Don't know if I O'd though since I wasn't temping during the m/c's; some women O after a m/c and some don't (I guess that's why they don't want to give you the Clomid, not sure how the hormones will play out?) I agree that there's nothing keeping you from trying w/o the Clomid this cycle. I hope you're like so many women I've seen that get preggers right after a loss. And yes, the fact that you know you can get pregnant is huge. Now, to figure out how to super glue the next one! :hugs:



MomOf3Girls said:


> Dylis ~ I'm sorry af found you. :hugs: I will update the list later. On the road and have a sinus headache from a cold a niece spread to my family. It's hard on the phone. Will be home tonight, late.
> 
> The above goes for anyone else. Seems like there was another af, can't remember who. Hugs to you too. Sorry, my headache.
> 
> ERosePW ~ I wanted to say to you that I am so so sorry and sad. Also, I o'ed and got PG again after cp. TTC #2, I was due late October 2004, then lost it at 18 dpo. That was with a usual lp of 10 - 11 days and no progesterone. Tried again the very next month and was due early Dec 2004. So you can o right after a cp. Lost that one at 15 dpo. After those two, got tested for LPD, got Rx progesterone since test came back pos for it. Didn't try during the testing. DD came April 05. P helped her stick.

I hope you're feeling better this morning MomO3G :hugs: . Ugh, sorry everybody got sick! I've had that kind of scenario happen a couple of times and it rally aggravates the hell outta me.



AshNAmber said:


> ERose I can't offer advice.. but I will give you :hugs: I'm sorry your going through that love..
> 
> Terri.. If you have to.. Take it from him :haha: I'm glad the bottle is gone.. and everyone is right it only takes once
> 
> SPP how are you holding up?
> 
> 
> AFM.. I want to scream.. I'm so confused!!! 15DPO?!?!?!? WTH!! *TMI ALERT!!!!!* I'v been brown spotting on and off for 3 days now.. Temp drops for 3 days then takes a small jump this morning.. go to the bathroom and it's brown only when I wipe.. I have yet to see anything pink or red AT ALL... My cycles have NEVER gone past 13DPO... I temp drop, spot, AF like clock work every month.. LP always 13 no matter what. No cramps.. Well not AF cramps just a slight whatever it is on my left side, bb's are a bit soar and I'm kinda gassy and i constantly feel wet :wacko: I keep running to the bathroom thinking I'm starting and nothing is there.. My mind is boggled right now.. :wacko: My cold symptoms had subsided the last few days and now they are back full force.. Runny nose,can't stop coughing and clearing my throat.. I just wish this damn witch would do her dame thing so I can start over already!!

Doin' ok girly, thanks for askin' :D . Ready for :witch: to be gone (hopefully this is the last day of real flow then just one or two spotters); ready to yoga damnit! Going on a run in a bit. WTF, where has AF run off to?! Are you still testing just to make doubly sure she's coming?


----------



## terripeachy

Ashley-I'm getting excited for you again with that small jump. We told you you weren't out yet. Does your bestie know about everything that's going on? Are you still planning on popping the bubbly? Exciting times.

Smiles-Thanks for the tips. His coworkers know he loves whiskey, golf and the Cowboys, so that's pretty much all they ever get him, and it's easy to go to the liquor store and get a present. I don't really care that much about his drinking, it's just that he seems to take it over the top for any ol' reason (it's Thursday and I had to work a second job!), and that's what bothers me.

oldermom-Look at those sky high temps. Woohoo! Its' almost testing time. I guess I should go over to the other thread and post that. hee hee. I'll repeat it.

AFM-Success!! I told hubs how I was feeling and how he disappointed me the other night. He thought I would be sad the Ravens lost. I said 'You still could have offered.' HA!!HA!! I was sad the Ravens lost, but my fertile window is my fertile window!!!! My temp dropped today, so that means tomorrow my temperature will jump so I am happy that I have a TWW. Maybe we can get one more BD in tomorrow morning or tonight after we arrive home from our friend's house.


----------



## AshNAmber

I took a HPT this morning just because my temp went up a little bit.. BFN... i'm starting to wonder if it's my HPT's.. I have el cheapies.. Wanted to wait till got a BFP on one of them before I go buy the digi one or something and waste... But I'm sure AF is coming... Just never had it be this late showing... TMI>>>> Last bathroom break has some small small brown clots.. Wish she would come already.. I'm ok with knowing im not pregnant.. I'm not ok with this not knowing what is going on.

Terri- Yeah my bestie knows but she hasn't asked.. As I'v told her if she happens I'll tell her.. But my DW thinks AF came because I thought she was coming So now im confused... I have no idea about the bubbly now.. ill wait to see what later on looks like when I go to the bathroom..


----------



## AshNAmber

FINALLY!!! She showed... Geezzzz... Terri I WILL Be having some bubbly :haha:


----------



## terripeachy

AARGGHH!! I just saw your new chart prior to your post. Well, thank goodness she showed up now and not tomorrow morning. That would've SUCKED!!

I will see you on the January thread. Yay/Boooo...have fun tonight.


----------



## AshNAmber

You too sweets!! :hugs: thank you for the support!!


----------



## ERosePW

*MomOf3, Oldermom, and Smiles*, thank you also for your stories as well! Not only do they give me a lot of relief since I was worried about skipping a cycle, but it also makes me feel optimistic that just maybe this can happen again quickly for me. I knew this thread would be a plethora of knowledge. :winkwink:

*SPP*... Ok, can I just say that you know exactly how to word things, LOL! Your post gave me a much needed laugh this morning, thank you! I think you phrase things in exactly the way I'm thinking in that very moment, but that I never actually type out! LOL. Love it. I think if I were to meet you in person, I would really enjoy you. :)

Thank you to everyone else for your support and condolences, and thank you *Terri *for rooting for my Bears! Hehe. That was indeed just one more thing that sucked this weekend.

So i guess my plan is to consider yesterday CD1. I wont take the Clomid since, like *Moni *said, there's probably enough going on in my body at the moment. I'll use my OPK and see if I O in January. And if so, I'm goin' for it. DH is on board with that. When I told him on Sunday that I was suspecting something bad, he immediately said "Ok then, honey, we'll just jump back on it next month and make it happen again." I'm grateful for that... I was afraid he'd need a break after this, and I'm sorry but... aint nobody got time for that. :winkwink:

See you all in the January thread! (still very sad to say that, but if I don't move forward, I will just get depressed!)


----------



## terripeachy

ERosePW said:


> aint nobody got time for that. :winkwink:

*jumping up and down laughing* LOVE LOVE your positive spirit. I'm glad you're thinking about the good that can come out of this sad situation. We're all cheering for you and rooting you on.

Happy New Year, and see you on the other thread!


----------



## Smiles013

terripeachy said:


> Ashley-I'm getting excited for you again with that small jump. We told you you weren't out yet. Does your bestie know about everything that's going on? Are you still planning on popping the bubbly? Exciting times.
> 
> Smiles-Thanks for the tips. His coworkers know he loves whiskey, golf and the Cowboys, so that's pretty much all they ever get him, and it's easy to go to the liquor store and get a present. I don't really care that much about his drinking, it's just that he seems to take it over the top for any ol' reason (it's Thursday and I had to work a second job!), and that's what bothers me.
> 
> oldermom-Look at those sky high temps. Woohoo! Its' almost testing time. I guess I should go over to the other thread and post that. hee hee. I'll repeat it.
> 
> AFM-Success!! I told hubs how I was feeling and how he disappointed me the other night. He thought I would be sad the Ravens lost. I said 'You still could have offered.' HA!!HA!! I was sad the Ravens lost, but my fertile window is my fertile window!!!! My temp dropped today, so that means tomorrow my temperature will jump so I am happy that I have a TWW. Maybe we can get one more BD in tomorrow morning or tonight after we arrive home from our friend's house.

Well....dilute his liquor, hit him in the head with a golf club and he'll see Dallas Cowboy stars! That takes care of everything he loves! Lol

And definitely BD again tonight for extra measure. *chanting* do it, do it, do it!!!!! I'm already getting excited for your TWW! Lol


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

^^^:rofl:


----------



## Sis4Us

Erose.... I too Od a few days later than Norm after my MC and the clomid tends to stay in your body a Lil longer so FX for u in the New Year!!!
Did they check your P u might need help w that to get a sticky bean??

Ash sorry AF finally got u FX 2014 will Bring us All BFPs!!!

AFM ..... Went for my Sonohysterogram today and Notta Found there is still fluid around my left Ovary but no Polyp as of today!!! :shrug:

My nurse is looking into IUI w trigger without meds!! :thumbup:
We can do this!!!!


----------



## terripeachy

Phew! That is great news, Sis, and maybe the IUI will work.
We can definitely do this!!


----------



## SweetPotatoPi

Awesome! Glad the polyp business seems to have corrected itself *Sis*! And yay on the IUI, gettin' down to business :dance: . How soon will you know something definite?


----------



## ERosePW

Sis4Us said:


> Erose.... I too Od a few days later than Norm after my MC and the clomid tends to stay in your body a Lil longer so FX for u in the New Year!!!
> Did they check your P u might need help w that to get a sticky bean??
> 
> Ash sorry AF finally got u FX 2014 will Bring us All BFPs!!!
> 
> AFM ..... Went for my Sonohysterogram today and Notta Found there is still fluid around my left Ovary but no Polyp as of today!!! :shrug:
> 
> My nurse is looking into IUI w trigger without meds!! :thumbup:
> We can do this!!!!

Hi Sis, great news about no polyp, yay!! Exciting about the IUI too, I can't wait to hear what you guys come up with! :)

They didnt check my progesterone in the blood test yesterday, although I wish I'd had them do that. I had my progesterone checked right after O a few weeks ago, but only because they were testing everything else too... it came back normal for that point in my cycle, which was about a day or two after I O'd, but do you think I should have them do the Day21 test, or whatever it is? I really do wish I'd had them do it yesterday morning, while I was still "sorta" pregnant. 

Which reminds me, my hcg is down to 8 now, and after all the bleeding I've had (a crazy amount), i'm sure it's down even more today. I took another HPT this morning just out of curiosity, and there is almost no line there at all. So I guess my body is doing what it needs to do.


----------

